# Melbourne?



## SusanStorm

*Meet-up in Melbourne:

The details for the meet-up is:* *

Date:17th April* *
Time:2pm. Meet at Melbourne Central at Freedom Furniture by the giant whale bone sculpture.
From there we will go to Koko black (?) (which is a chocolate cafe).
After that we will go bowling at Strike.
If you are unable to come to both events then you are welcome to attend either of them.*

Hi,

I've noticed that there are several people from Melbourne here and I'm not exactly a local,but I was wondering if anyone is interested in a meetup some time?
I know that it is hard for people to do this and it is for me too,but I need to challenge my anxiety and some of you may need that too.
I'm not really sure when or where,but I'm thinking something active because then it wouldn't be as much focus on the talking part.Also it shouldn't cost a lot of money.
Anyway I thought I would check if anyone is interested?


----------



## SusanStorm

Aces_Shy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't posted on the forum in a while but have noticed there are a lot more Victorians (and Aussies in general) on here now.
> 
> Are you still in Melbourne? I would be interested in attending a meetup if a few other people are too.


I am yeah.Just got here.

Ok,we'll see if someone else is interested in a meetup,a little bit scary yes,but I think it might be fun also.So anyone else interested?


----------



## Needshelp

I'd go if you can get a few people I guess.. Even tho I am new here


----------



## SusanStorm

Needshelp said:


> I'd go if you can get a few people I guess.. Even tho I am new here


Ok,it doesn't matter if you're new  If only some more people would be interested..


----------



## societe anonyme

Okay - if study/work isn't in the way, I'm up for a meeting...

(Mind you, I probably won't say much )


----------



## SusanStorm

societe anonyme said:


> Okay - if study/work isn't in the way, I'm up for a meeting...
> 
> (Mind you, I probably won't say much )


Wow..4 people 

I won't say much either so your not alone there.


----------



## Needshelp

What are we gonna do by the way?


----------



## SusanStorm

Needshelp said:


> What are we gonna do by the way?


Not sure..Don't know what people are interested in,something active or what?

For me I think something active would be good and by that I mean doing something not just sitting in a cafe or whatever 
Also something that's not too expensive.

Suggestions?


----------



## SusanStorm

Sure,I wasen't thinking about anything alchohol related anyway 
I still don't know what,I've only been in Melbourne for soon 5 weeks so I'm not really sure.
Weekends will be best for me,but open for suggestions.


----------



## Judi

Hiya, just noticed this thread today  I'm interested in going, definitely. Plus I know 2 other SAS members who would be interested as well (I think they're not very active here right now though) We'd been talking for a while but, haven't done anything about it haha.
Might I suggest CBD in maybe strike bowling or on of those chocolate cafes in QV? They look cool, I really wanted to try those.

Note that since I'm in NSW right now I'm only open for the 3 weekends starting from next week  (I study in NSW, live in Melbourne)


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> Hiya, just noticed this thread today  I'm interested in going, definitely. Plus I know 2 other SAS members who would be interested as well (I think they're not very active here right now though) We'd been talking for a while but, haven't done anything about it haha.
> Might I suggest CBD in maybe strike bowling or on of those chocolate cafes in QV? They look cool, I really wanted to try those.
> 
> Note that since I'm in NSW right now I'm only open for the 3 weekends starting from next week  (I study in NSW, live in Melbourne)


Ok  Cool!

Bowling is always fun and I've always wanted to try those chocolate cafes also,but haven't dared to go in by myself..

Alright,maybe we could have a meetup a weekend that you're in Melbourne?


----------



## Judi

Awesome, thankfully it's nearly time for uni break (yay!)
I'll be back in the week after next week. That is I'm ok with any weekend in April, since I'm back in Melbourne for my placements for 4 weeks. But I'm only ok for weekends though, since weekdays are busy for me. 

I remember the cue to that chocolate place is long though, I wonder if everyone has enough patience? |D There's heaps of stuff there anyway seems like the brisbane peeps had fun doing bowling though...


----------



## Judi

So um, what times are ok? Should it be a day thing or a night thing?


----------



## societe anonyme

Well, I'm up for a weekend, preferably (but not essentially) after 14 April. Perhaps one of the days over Easter (when there's generally bugger all to do anyway)?

Bowling's probably out for me (brings back one of my earliest memories of what in hindsight was my SA shining through) - don't let me stop you guys though - but the chocky cafes sound good...


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm not doing anything special in the holidays since I don't know anyone here and my family is far away,but weekends will be best for me.

Day or night isn't that important to me as long as I'm able to get back here,I live fairly close to the city so it's not a big problem for me,but it depends what suits people..

I think bowling could be a lot of fun,all though I'm not any good at it lol..


----------



## Judi

The icehouse just opened in the docklands recently, the problem with going there is getting to the docklands take a while, plus there's not much else to do there, unless you want to window shop or go to cosco. I've never been there before either though.

So dates are either 18-19 or 25-26 april yes?


----------



## SusanStorm

Ok,ice skating isn't really my thing,but if everyone else wants to I'm not going to stand in the way for it


----------



## Judi

It's not really my thing either, lol, I'm just throwing extra things on the plate


----------



## SusanStorm

Hmm..the only other things that comes to my mind is the Aquarium and the Zoo,but there is a ticket fee and the Zoo is some distance away.


----------



## SusanStorm

or there is something as easy as going to the movies,but your not exactly socialising while doing that


----------



## Judi

true, and the aquarium is kinda espensive to isn't it? well I can afford it but I don't think it's really worth the money (there was a cool ride they had there too that got taken away )


----------



## SusanStorm

I think it's 35$ or something and it would be ok for me..but if it's not worth it then it's just a waste.
Hmm,hard to find something to everyone can enjoy..


----------



## societe anonyme

Heh - quite true that. But as I said, don't stop bowling on account of me... 

In terms of culture, there's ACMI, and the Ian Potter Centre, both at Fed Square.

There's always the footy too. The ANZAC day clash at the G will be packed, but any match involving Melbourne will probably be sparsely populated... :b


----------



## Judi

oh, the aquarium is cheaper than I thought, huh... somehow I thought it would cost much more than that. 

Acmi is cool, it has a wii there to play with ^^ What's the Ian potter centre?

I wouldn't mind the footy, to be honest I've never been :S


----------



## societe anonyme

Judi said:


> oh, the aquarium is cheaper than I thought, huh... somehow I thought it would cost much more than that.
> 
> Acmi is cool, it has a wii there to play with ^^ What's the Ian potter centre?
> 
> I wouldn't mind the footy, to be honest I've never been :S


The Ian Potter Centre is the National Gallery of Victoria's Australian art collection.

Footy could be a goer then. It's a uniquely Melbourne experience for Invisible_girl too...


----------



## Judi

Definitely, and if we have time, we can try koko black at royale arcade. 
http://www.royalarcade.com.au/new_page_1.htm
http://www.kokoblack.com/
It's a bit of a walk but, surely worth it right? It can be something everyone can do if they don't want to go to football.


----------



## SusanStorm

societe anonyme said:


> The Ian Potter Centre is the National Gallery of Victoria's Australian art collection.
> 
> Footy could be a goer then. It's a uniquely Melbourne experience for Invisible_girl too...


Hmm..I'm not really the sports freak,but maybe I could go for the experience.

How much is the cost of that?

Koko black looks interesting


----------



## societe anonyme

Invisible_girl said:


> Hmm..I'm not really the sports freak,but maybe I could go for the experience.
> 
> How much is the cost of that?
> 
> Koko black looks interesting


Yup - never been there myself, but it does look interesting. Mmmmm.... chocolate...

As for the footy, it appears to be $35 for a seat in the outer, although if preferred, we can go into the MCC members, where the tickets are $30 each, although I'd need to coordinate payment etc (because I'm a member). You do trust a strange bloke you've just met on the internet, right!?!... :sus


----------



## Judi

ah! I forgot about karaoke... I haven't done that in years... and even then I didn't have the courage to sing |D Karaoke is at strike too aparently. I probaly shouldn't bring up anything more here...

I wouldn't mind risking losing 30 bucks to get better seats  I just found 20 bucks on the ground today, under the dirt. An related yet joyous occasion. lol


----------



## SusanStorm

societe anonyme said:


> Yup - never been there myself, but it does look interesting. Mmmmm.... chocolate...
> 
> As for the footy, it appears to be $35 for a seat in the outer, although if preferred, we can go into the MCC members, where the tickets are $30 each, although I'd need to coordinate payment etc (because I'm a member). You do trust a strange bloke you've just met on the internet, right!?!... :sus


Only 30 and we getter better seats?Sounds good.

Hope so lol.That your not just fooling us


----------



## societe anonyme

Judi said:


> ah! I forgot about karaoke... I haven't done that in years... and even then I didn't have the courage to sing |D Karaoke is at strike too aparently. I probaly shouldn't bring up anything more here...
> ...


Fuel me with enough booze and I'm quite willing to make an idiot of myself... :drunk 

The options list grows. So far we have...

- Chocolate cafe (I think this one's been pretty much settled!)
- Aquarium
- Bowling
- Karaoke
- Footy
- ACMI
- Ice skating
- Zoo
- Art gallery
- Movie (one I've just added for good measure because I don't think it's come up so far)

The dates are likely to be 17, 18, 24, 25 or 26 April.


----------



## Needshelp

Yeah footy! Any 1 watch the game yesterday was hoping for Richmond to win but looks like another disappointing season for them.

Ice skating sounds fun but haven't done it for years, Also bowling is pretty chilled

Anything under 50 bucks sounds good


----------



## Needshelp

30 bucks for a tickettt whattt lol I use to go alot only cost 2 bucks to get in seats weren't the best but was pretty good second level could see everything


----------



## Judi

I vote chocolate cafe, um... although I also like bowling/karoake (they're at the same place) I don't mind going to the footy either. Since the chocolate cafe is only open during the day I suggest that first and another activity for the evening?


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> I vote chocolate cafe, um... although I also like bowling/karoake (they're at the same place) I don't mind going to the footy either. Since the chocolate cafe is only open during the day I suggest that first and another activity for the evening?


That sounds like a good idea.
With the karaoke thing,I won't sing,but happy to watch other people make a fool of themselves


----------



## Needshelp

What is this chocolate cafe never heard of it sounds good but I dont mind what we do


----------



## Judi

Invisible_girl said:


> That sounds like a good idea.
> With the karaoke thing,I won't sing,but happy to watch other people make a fool of themselves


Nooo! We all have SA, we all must make fools of ourselves. Otherwise we'd waste money for even going in the first place |D

chocolate cafe, just a cafe that serves chocolate related things, such as chocolate, chocolate drinks, deserts, beverages... So like a coffee cafe but with chocolate. I've never been either.


----------



## Needshelp

Judi said:


> Nooo! We all have SA, we all must make fools of ourselves. Otherwise we'd waste money for even going in the first place |D
> 
> chocolate cafe, just a cafe that serves chocolate related things, such as chocolate, chocolate drinks, deserts, beverages... So like a coffee cafe but with chocolate. I've never been either.


Sounds yummm


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> Nooo! We all have SA, we all must make fools of ourselves. Otherwise we'd waste money for even going in the first place |D
> 
> chocolate cafe, just a cafe that serves chocolate related things, such as chocolate, chocolate drinks, deserts, beverages... So like a coffee cafe but with chocolate. I've never been either.


He he..If there is a chance of me doing that then I had to be really drunk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Invisible_girl said:


> Not sure..Don't know what people are interested in,something active or what?
> 
> For me I think something active would be good and by that I mean doing something not just sitting in a cafe or whatever
> Also something that's not too expensive.
> 
> Suggestions?


If you hold a health care card the Melbourne Museum is free


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'd be in for sure. I guess the more the merrier.

Perhaps an idea is to try PM'ing one anothers numbers.. I know I've tried organising one of these meet ups but I can never seem to get it going and I get side-tracked with other things in life. But right now I am not working so it would be ideal for me to do something cheap and active and have the possibility to make friends in the process.


----------



## Judi

Museum is free anyways isn't it? And between that and Acmi I'd prefer acmi ^^ 

Yeah, we need numbers as well as photos of each other I think, otherwise how'd we recognise each other? lol

Jaiyson, do you know anyone else who might be interested?

btw, seems we've got 6 people now? wow


----------



## SusanStorm

I have a photo of myself in my profile and it's easy to recognise me since I'm super tall  But yeah we need each others numbers.

6 people if someone doesn't back out.I hope not


----------



## Needshelp

I won't back out aslong as I can get enough money for what ever were doing lol


----------



## SusanStorm

Yeah,I know.I think 50-60$ is max for me.I'm a student and I don't work so I have think about what I spend.


----------



## Judi

I'll try not to back out either, hopefully I'll have enough stamina after work :S
I don't have a set limit, but I guess it's 70 dollars max? More and I'll feel my pocket nerve twitch. Thankfully everything on the list costs less XD

Karaoke still seems decent to me, since it's a private room. And it costs 50 per hour per room, which means more people = costs less for each of us


----------



## SusanStorm

If people are set on karaoke then I'll come,but sing no.I think just meeting up with people I don't know is hard enough and if I am to worry about singing as well then it's not going to happen.
Sorry,I don't mean to ruin things or sound negative,but meeting up with 5(?) people I've never met before is a pretty huge thing for me and my progress in overcoming SA isn't quite at the karaoke point yet lol..


----------



## Judi

Ah, sorry about that, I'm not particularily stressing it I'm just assuming it'll be darker there too and so people won't care as much. I don't know about you but I'm a bit more talkative when I can't make eye contact, lol. But at this rate I think it's better to find something everyone will enjoy 

So the chocolate thing is a definite then? No complaints here?


----------



## societe anonyme

Judi said:


> I vote chocolate cafe, um... although I also like bowling/karoake (they're at the same place) I don't mind going to the footy either. Since the chocolate cafe is only open during the day I suggest that first and another activity for the evening?


Well...

If we were to go to the Melbourne v Brisbane match (there will most likely be tumbleweeds blowing down the aisles, and crickets chirping in the distance, crowd-wise), it's on Saturday 24 April at 7.10PM, so we could meet at either Max Brenner (which is the chocolate cafe in QV) or Koko Black in Royal Arcade at, say, 4PM, have something there, and make our way to the footy. That way, people who want to go to the footy can, and those who don't, well, don't have to (I would need a few folks to arrange tickets beforehand because I can only get four tickets into the members on the day)...


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> Ah, sorry about that, I'm not particularily stressing it I'm just assuming it'll be darker there too and so people won't care as much. I don't know about you but I'm a bit more talkative when I can't make eye contact, lol. But at this rate I think it's better to find something everyone will enjoy
> 
> So the chocolate thing is a definite then? No complaints here?


Yeah,I get what you mean about being more talkative when it's darker.Karakoke is fun watching,but not partcipating myself 

Chocolate thing is a definite from me


----------



## SusanStorm

societe anonyme said:


> Well...
> 
> If we were to go to the Melbourne v Brisbane match (there will most likely be tumbleweeds blowing down the aisles, and crickets chirping in the distance, crowd-wise), it's on Saturday 24 April at 7.10PM, so we could meet at either Max Brenner (which is the chocolate cafe in QV) or Koko Black in Royal Arcade at, say, 4PM, have something there, and make our way to the footy. That way, people who want to go to the footy can, and those who don't, well, don't have to (I would need a few folks to arrange tickets beforehand because I can only get four tickets into the members on the day)...


It would be good if everyone could come if we were doing that,not just a few.It's ok by me,but I don't want to decide for everyone here.


----------



## Needshelp

Im Happy for whatever I am pretty bad around the city finding places and what not so lets meet some where before hand where every 1 knows the place then walk to the joint.

If you give me a specific place i'll be like a hour late


----------



## Judi

Well, which chocolate cafe is preferred? Koko black at royal arcade - further to walk, but supposedly tastes better, or max brenner at qv which is very convinient? We could meet in front of the state library for qv or at Federation square for royal arcade. 

Does anyone know how to take public transport to royal arcade? cuz I don't


----------



## societe anonyme

Royal Arcade is on the corner of Collins St and Elizabeth St. Tons of trams nearby...


----------



## Judi

Would you know which stop to get off? I tend to overshoot when I try using them |D


----------



## societe anonyme

Yeah - the stop on the corner of Elizabeth St and Collins St...  :b


----------



## SusanStorm

Don't know which stop it is,but the tram I take stop at Elisabeth st. and if I have look at the map I think I'll be able to find it.

But the easiest is to meet somewhere before so that we're sure that everyone finds it.


----------



## SusanStorm

By the way you can probably search for it on the metlink webpage.


----------



## Judi

I don't mind as long as someone else leads the way, lol.


----------



## societe anonyme

... And after watching Melbourne play dismally today, I'm thinking it could be a bit dull anyway...

So, chocolate cafe's a lock but back to the drawing board for another activity.


----------



## Judi

so basically (stealing societe anonyme's list)

- Chocolate cafe (no objections so far)
- Aquarium = no
- Bowling = maybe
- Karaoke = maybe
- Footy = no
- ACMI = ?
- Ice skating = no
- Zoo = ?
- Art gallery = ?
- Movie = ?


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> so basically (stealing societe anonyme's list)
> 
> - Chocolate cafe (no objections so far)
> - Aquarium = no
> - Bowling = maybe
> - Karaoke = maybe
> - Footy = no
> - ACMI = ?
> - Ice skating = no
> - Zoo = ?
> - Art gallery = ?
> - Movie = ?


Alright..

Out of the activities that hasen't got a no(and chocolate cafe is more or less settled):
Bowling=Yes
Karaoke=Yes?(it sounds like fun,but just the singing thing)
ACMI=Yes
Zoo=Yes
Art gallery=No (I like art,but it doesn't sound that fun to go there as a group)
Movie=Yes

Bowling,Zoo and Movie are the one's I would like the most.


----------



## societe anonyme

Judi said:


> so basically (stealing societe anonyme's list)
> 
> - Chocolate cafe (no objections so far) - Yes
> - Aquarium = no - never been there, but don't have any burning desire to do so
> - Bowling = maybe - weeelllllll... I suppose... :um
> - Karaoke = maybe - only if there's booze and lots of it
> - Footy = no - watching the Dees get thumped is not going to be much fun
> - ACMI = ? - not sure if there's anything of interest going on ATM
> - Ice skating = no - I'll be ice skating in hell first... :b
> - Zoo = ? - there are animals and stuff, but I suspect I'd get bored!
> - Art gallery = ? - probably not well suited to large groups
> - Movie = ? - maybe - we'd be sitting in a darkened room with minimal interaction, which could be a good or a bad thing depending on your POV


- Museum = could be alright but no big exhibitions


----------



## Judi

My order of preference is I think, bowling, karaoke, acmi, zoo,museum, movies... 

I don't mind movies but it's just not interactive enough for a group of people meeting for the first time.


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> I don't mind movies but it's just not interactive enough for a group of people meeting for the first time.


I know..Maybe we should pick one of the other activities?Because,I think that since we are challenging ourselves(or I am at least) we should do something where there is more interaction going on.


----------



## SusanStorm

Aces_Shy said:


> I think the chocolate cafe and then bowling would be the best bet. A movie would also be enjoyable but like you say there is limited interaction involved with it.


I agree


----------



## Judi

Aces_Shy said:


> I think the chocolate cafe and then bowling would be the best bet. A movie would also be enjoyable but like you say there is limited interaction involved with it.





Invisible_girl said:


> I agree


Thirded.

Chocolate cafe is a cafe specializing in chocolate and chocolate related products.

And we haven't decided on the date of the meetup yet, should we go for 17th of April?


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> Thirded.
> 
> Chocolate cafe is a cafe specializing in chocolate and chocolate related products.
> 
> And we haven't decided on the date of the meetup yet, should we go for 17th of April?


Ok,by me  Depends on what the other folks say.


----------



## Judi

How late in the evening? Koko black closes at 6pm


----------



## Needshelp

Lets do it on the weekend, Like meet up afternoonish like 2-3?


----------



## Judi

I like that time too, we can have both an afternoon and night event (chocolate + bowling) so we could accomodate all who wants to come? The only problem I see for this is dinner, so either we also have dinner or go dinner after bowling at home or something.


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> I like that time too, we can have both an afternoon and night event (chocolate + bowling) so we could accomodate all who wants to come? The only problem I see for this is dinner, so either we also have dinner or go dinner after bowling at home or something.


Hmm..yeah I like that time to,but did not think of the dinner thing.
But for me I can probably eat something when I come home again,it's not a problem..


----------



## Judi

Great! seven people 
I wouldn't mind eating after karaoke/bowling either. (Since they're in the same place I'm just going to list both ) If we get really hungry there's a hungry jacks nearby, I think, and tons of shops inside central too. I hope strike won't be booked out or anything. Do you think we need to book beforehand? 

@ chosen one, we decided no movies this time round. But the other 2 seems to be popular.

Alright, you think it's time to pm phone numbers now?


----------



## Judi

Alright, so all people going are:

Invisible_girl
Aces_Shy
Needshelp
societe anonyme
Judi
Jaiyyson
chosen_one
SixFigures ?

Although seems like sixfigures can't come unless we change the date to the 10th or 11th, is that right?


----------



## Judi

Well I thought it would be about the 17th, but we haven't gotten any replies for a while now...


----------



## SusanStorm

Hmm..weird.Hope that they're still in.
And we should pm our phone numbers.

Aces_shy That's ok.You can come later and if you have some of our phone numbers you could just text one of us or something and then we could meet you or whatever


----------



## Judi

Right, I just pmed everyone on the list


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> Right, I just pmed everyone on the list


I've done it too


----------



## Judi

I personally don't mind if it's earlier though


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> I personally don't mind if it's earlier though


Me neither..My calender isn't exactly overflowing with events lol :b


----------



## Judi

Well, shall we keep it at 17th? Invisible_girl want to set a time for things?


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> Well, shall we keep it at 17th? Invisible_girl want to set a time for things?


It's fine by me 
As long as it's not too early,so maybe between 1-3pm?


----------



## Needshelp

I'll get around to posting my number to you guys but I never have credit so yeah lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The 7th, 8th and 9th is good, 14th 15th 16th etc. Weekends get's harder and ktbare may be able to attend in three days on, three days off intervals, if not and the date is set, I will be the only one able to attend on the 17th.


----------



## SusanStorm

Ok,not sure I got that right,but weekdays isn't good for me.
I have classes and tutorials,some early,but some also some later in the afternoon and I have reading to do and stuff.
The 17th or any other day in the weekend is best for me or maybe fridays since I don't have any classes that day.

Btw,I think pyramidsong is interested coming also,but not entirely sure that she is coming


----------



## Judi

Weekdays are bad for me too, I'll be working in Ballarat. I can only go home on weekends and even then I might have stuff to do :/

So official date is 17th yes? Let's say from 2pm meet at Melbourne central/state library or maybe at Federation square?... In case it rains Melbourne central is best but I wonder where in Melbourne central is best...

Then after when we feel like it we'll head to strike(?) Have we decided on this yet? Hm.. well we can decide on the day after we meet I guess.


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> Weekdays are bad for me too, I'll be working in Ballarat. I can only go home on weekends and even then I might have stuff to do :/
> 
> So official date is 17th yes? Let's say from 2pm meet at Melbourne central/state library or maybe at Federation square?... In case it rains Melbourne central is best but I wonder where in Melbourne central is best...
> 
> Then after when we feel like it we'll head to strike(?) Have we decided on this yet? Hm.. well we can decide on the day after we meet I guess.


Yep,17th it is 

Either will be fine for me.I don't know.Melbourne central is always crowded,but anywhere in Melbourne is on a saturday.

I think so or everyone liked the idea at least


----------



## societe anonyme

So the details are:

Time: 2PM
Date: 17 April
Place: Melbourne Central (but where? I'm thinking outside the front of Freedom Furniture on the first floor near the shot tower, because there are unlikely to be huge crowds milling around, meaning that we're more likely to find each other. If memory serves, there's a giant whale bone like sculpture out the front of Freedom...)
Events: Chocolate Cafe/bowling


----------



## Judi

Oh, I'm not sure where that is... So say I come from the trains downstairs and I go upstairs until I reach the clock area. Where would I go from there?


----------



## societe anonyme

Up another level (between the level that Borders is on and the one the Hoyts ticket office is...)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I think I know where that is. By the way I'm in for sure.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'll ensure my number is received so if we cannot find our way to said rendezvous we may contact one another for further info..


----------



## SusanStorm

I know where it is too,so that will probably be a good place..


----------



## societe anonyme

Message received!


----------



## Judi

But the clock area always has people there right? It'd be hard to find anyone. I think freedom furniture is good, I still can't picture where it is but I'm sure I'll figure it out when I'm there.


----------



## societe anonyme

It's basically behind the actual clock itself...


----------



## Judi

That's easy enough, but don't worry about me, I guess I'm not that attentitive when it comes to stores I don't have much interest in :S


----------



## SusanStorm

You'll find it  ,but if you don't you can text or call one of us!


----------



## Judi

I assumed the strike at QV? Is there any other by the city because that's the only one I know. As for the time, I guess you'd have to phone/text us when the time comes. Hopefully people would still want to hang out at that time without dinner.


----------



## ktbare

I should be able to come too.If that's okay?


----------



## SusanStorm

ktbare said:


> I should be able to come too.If that's okay?


Sure


----------



## Judi

Woo! the more the merrier  

Is that 8 people now?

btw. Invisible girl, I think you should modify the first post with all the details. Since we pretty much got it all figured out


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> Woo! the more the merrier
> 
> Is that 8 people now?
> 
> btw. Invisible girl, I think you should modify the first post with all the details. Since we pretty much got it all figured out


Might be 9,but not confirmed yet.I'm sort of guessing already that not all will come,but I'm happy if most will.Can understand if people will feel too anxious about it.

Yep,done !


----------



## Needshelp

Hey haven't been on in a while whats the news do we have set dates/times?

Also a good meeting spot would be opposite the train station on the stairs or near the bridge as spot to find people


----------



## SusanStorm

Needshelp said:


> Hey haven't been on in a while whats the news do we have set dates/times?
> 
> Also a good meeting spot would be opposite the train station on the stairs or near the bridge as spot to find people


Look at the first post.The details are there


----------



## a123

I hope to attend, sounds interesting.


----------



## SusanStorm

a123 said:


> I hope to attend, sounds interesting.


Ok,great 

Hope that people are still coming.

I'm getting more and more nervous about this,but I will come.Just bear with me if I don't say much or since you have SA hopefully you're understanding about it.


----------



## BTW

I would like to come, but I really don't know if I would be able to get myself to go or not. I'm also a bit busy. Is it okay if I just come along if I can make it?


----------



## Judi

Invisible_girl said:


> Ok,great
> 
> Hope that people are still coming.
> 
> I'm getting more and more nervous about this,but I will come.Just bear with me if I don't say much or since you have SA hopefully you're understanding about it.


So am I, but you better come. The girl to boy ratio is disporportioned so far :/ I may possibly get nervous around guys, haha.

BTW of course you can come  Hope you don't mind me saying so invisi girl.


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> So am I, but you better come. The girl to boy ratio is disporportioned so far :/ I may possibly get nervous around guys, haha.
> 
> BTW of course you can come  Hope you don't mind me saying so invisi girl.


He he..Ok.Well,you're not the only one that get nervous around guys.I get nervous around them too 

No,no why would I mind?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So what's the count thus far? There's gonna be another female as well..


----------



## Judi

I dunno 10+ I guess, Do you have someone else in mind to add?

Am I right in saying there's 3 girls and 7+ guys so far?


----------



## mpower

I would like to come too, if that's ok.

Although, there is a chance that I will talk myself out of going, but hopefully not.


----------



## SusanStorm

mpower said:


> I would like to come too, if that's ok.
> 
> Although, there is a chance that I will talk myself out of going, but hopefully not.


Sure,you can come.
Quite a group, if everyone turns up that is 

I know what you mean.I've been tempted to do that myself,but I would like to go.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Me and ktbare are in for sure, so there ya go. And yes, I think the ratio of males to females is greater. See ya'll tommorrow.


----------



## Judi

Well, that was an interesting and new experience for me. I've never met so many people that acted like I do when meeting new people, I can see how the other side sees me for once. For the few I spoke with I think you talk fine and can hold conversations, it's just perhaps we all need a bit more initiative when it comes to conversing. (me personally, I think I've got a couple of bad habits I need to get rid of, but I think we're all learning here right?)

It seems bowling wasn't too good for making conversations, I think strike was just too dark a place for it? Perhaps (if anyone is still interested, and this experience didn't totally scare you away) if we meet next time, we could try lazer skirmish or something that requires more doing without less talking. I dunno... ehem... I'll stop talking now


----------



## SusanStorm

Can't belive I had second thoughts about coming.I was so nervous when I was going and on top of that I managed being late.Kind of embarassing..

A new experience for me too,but I liked it.I did have fun,and hope I didn't make a bad impression.I was super nervous,just wanted to hide under the table or something  Interesting to meet people who have SA.And I came 2nd in bowling?!That was weird lol..
I hope we can do it again some time,but I'm not sure if I thought that the chocolate cafe was worth it for me.Maybe better with a proper meal..

I hope we can do it again some time,but like Judi said we should do something that includes more talking


----------



## Judi

Yeah, I was really bad at bowling... I'm honestly ussually do better, I'm not a fan of bowling fast but I had to since the floor was super waxed. Perhaps I'm just making excuses though 

That drink was nice but... I dunno, I had one at maxbrenner last week and I thought it was great. But that was the hot chocolate though, plus it was cold last week. 

Despite me trying to talk louder, my voice is still too quiet. Gah... any more louder and surely it'll be grating.


----------



## societe anonyme

Yeah - it was good today!

I hope I wasn't too talkative and didn't intimidate anyone by launching too quickly into discussion! :um (As I mentioned to a couple of folks today, I'm usually quiet as a mouse in a group of talkative people. I also have to stop ruminating so much after social get togethers!)

(I know it's possibly not good for others who were there to be reading this, but it's _such_ a relief to have finally met people who have had similar experiences in life. )

Judi, relax - your voice is quite mellifluous.

Invisible_girl, I'll be late to my own funeral! Was good that you could make it.


----------



## ktbare

It was really great to meet all of you today, I would be interested in another meeting for sure. And hopefully next time it will be a little less nerve-racking than meeting for the first time.

Societe anonyme.. No you didn't talk too much lol, as you said awkward silences are even worse. I really enjoyed talking with you and sharing experiences.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That was cool. All of you are cool.

I have a complex about always seeming like an obnoxious ***! Hopefully I didn't appear too stupid or keen to look the fool. Certainly not what I expected; everybody is incredibly non-judgmental and easy to talk to. 

I agree with Invisible_girl who agrees with Judi, something more mellow which would propogate a more discussive atmosphere would be good for all future supposed gatherings. Perhaps something mellow.

Anyways, good stuff. Really fun.


----------



## SusanStorm

chosen_one said:


> @ Invisible girl, congratulations on coming second, you're technique was steady which was smart I had to copy your style in order to take some pins down.


Thanks 

Really?I just threw the ball hoping that it would hit some of the pins


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

chosen_one said:


> you're technique was steady which was smart I had to copy your style in order to take some pins down.


I second this. You were really consistent whereas I found my performance fluctuating from highs to lows. In fact, with 'Thunderman' aside (lol), I believe the girls dominated the field today :yes


----------



## SusanStorm

Jaiyyson said:


> I second this. You were really consistent whereas I found my performance fluctuating from highs to lows. In fact, with 'Thunderman' aside (lol), I believe the girls dominated the field today :yes


Lol..Lots of praise for my bowling "skills"..

Well,thanks.I had fun..


----------



## BTW

I’m glad I went yesterday. It was good to meet you guys, I have never done anything like that before. I would be good to do it again sometime.


----------



## Judi

Willing to go anytime soon I wonder? I'll be going back to Wagga in 2 weeks. And when I head back there I'll only be going back to Melbourne once a month or so


----------



## SusanStorm

How soon do you mean?
I'm interested in doing something...


----------



## a123

Would be great to see something set up again, wish I could have made it yesterday.


----------



## Judi

Ah, well don't worry about me, if I can't make it then I can't make it. But I'll still linger around the vicinity of Melbourne.

Aren't you in Melbourne for only a short while longer Karin? Why don't you decide?


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi said:


> Aren't you in Melbourne for only a short while longer Karin? Why don't you decide?


I'm here until the beginning of july so it's still a while 

I can't really really soon(essays and stuff),but in the beginning or middle of may would probably be a good time for me..


----------



## Judi

Oh, alright, middle of may sounds reasonable, that's probaly when most of my mid terms would be over too. I guess we should prepare this meetup early for convinience reasons right? (I mean the time, place and stuff)
Any recommendations for a good eating place I wonder?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Plenty of good eating places, it's just a matter of how much you're willing to fork out for it too.


----------



## SusanStorm

Hmm..I'm not sure about eating places.Haven't eaten out that much.I've just bought The age:Cheap eats book,but haven't checked out that many that's listed in there.
But my economy doesn't allow me to spend too much.About 10-15$


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Perhaps a bar or bistro may be the route of attack. Usually you can get fairly cheap meals from these places (bearing in mind you come only by yourself and pay for yourself only)..


----------



## societe anonyme

Pub grub would go down well. There's usually something that appeals to everyone...

(And I'll be broke too, because I'll have been whacked with my next lot of uni fees around that time...)


----------



## SusanStorm

Well,maybe.I've never eaten in a pub.
The only image I have of that kind of place is greasy,unhealthy food,but I don't really know.As long as the food is good and fits into my budget I'm happy.


----------



## Judi

Me neither, the image I get is... er.. Hog's breath type food, or at least setting. 

I don't have a budget, but as long as it's not as much as last time (I think I spent about 40 bucks? D 

Well, should we only eat? Or throw in another free activity? hm...


----------



## SusanStorm

Hmm..I don't know.But we should pick something that everyone will like.I'm kind of picky myself when it comes to food lol..

I think we should have another activity as well,but things that are free doesn't really come to my mind  Not that's any fun at least..


----------



## Judi

oh, I dont' mean that as bad  Hog's breath as pretty decent food, but it's too espensive there for us :/

For me, I'm pretty open... as long as there is a tollerable level of heat from the food. I don't want to cry my eyes out from the chilli. But if we're looking at bistro food then what I said doesn't matter.

We could try Acmi this time? Or anything near that area at flinders station. Since there's quite a few things there.


----------



## SusanStorm

Oh,right.Foreigner here 

Ok,well bistro that's like a place that has variety of different dishes right or am I wrong here?If so,that would be a good place.

Yeah,I've been to ACMI one time,but I could go again and like you said there are other things around there too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Lygon Street has a plethora of eating options and restaurants. I should conduct some due diligence to see some of the cheaper options, as I'm sure there are at least a few. Plenty of Italian places, if that's what you dig, but there may also be some bistro's as well. I've eaten down there quite often.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

http://www.visitmelbourne.com/displayobject.cfm/objectid.3079F990-ECA1-424B-AEAB38B3CC742643/


----------



## SusanStorm

Jaiyyson said:


> Lygon Street has a plethora of eating options and restaurants. I should conduct some due diligence to see some of the cheaper options, as I'm sure there are at least a few. Plenty of Italian places, if that's what you dig, but there may also be some bistro's as well. I've eaten down there quite often.


I've wanted to go to Lygon street since I love italian food.
Fine by me,but it's not in the CBD so I don't know how people feel about that?


----------



## Judi

Fine by me, I haven't been there in ages...


----------



## societe anonyme

Yikes! You don't go to Lygon St for the Italian food. :b  (I do like Trotters there though)

If you want no-frills Italian, the Italian Waiters Club in Meyers Place in the CBD near Parliament is okay, and there are also reasonable Vietnamese, Malaysian, Indian restaurants and pub food within easy reach too, enabling more playing by ear to occur (and if we were to meet early and be prepared to spend a little more, Florentinos, one of Melbourne's best restaurants, does a pre-theatre special for c. $35, although I've never partaken in it myself http://spatulaspoonandsaturday.word...ossi-florentino-the-grill-pre-theatre-dinner/)...


----------



## SusanStorm

I don't know,but to be honest the pre-theatre special didn't sound or look very tempting to me.
Not sure what I would like to eat,I like lots of different types of food,but I don't want to be the one to decide it all 

EDIT:Ok,I can give some of my preferences if that will help us to narrow it down.I would probably choose asian food like indian,thai,vietenamese(no fan of chinese though) or greek or italian food.
But that's me


----------



## SusanStorm

chosen_one said:


> Would you guys be willing to try something different, like African or Middle-eastern food? I've went to an Afghanistan restaurant in Coburg and it was quite nice. I don't know, just a suggestion..


I would  Sounds interesting.


----------



## Judi

That does sound interesting  Did it taste good? How was the price range?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sounds affordable enough to me. And interesting. I've not tried these foodstuffs before.


----------



## Judi

bump? seems 5 people are interested so far... so unless there's objections should we just set this as the place for the next meetup? Chosen_one, can you give as the adress? I'd like to see it on google maps.

Also, what date is suitible? Somewhere mid-late may maybe?


----------



## ktbare

I'm interested too if available on the day (no kids).


----------



## BTW

I'm interested. I should be free for most of mid-late may. Were you guys thinking of having lunch or dinner?


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm available at that time too.
If we're talking saturdays here then maybe the 15th or 22th?

EDIT:I'm thinking dinner?should we do something else before or afterwords?


----------



## Judi

Either one sounds alright too me, I'm not too bothered... I guess it just depends if people want it sooner or later. 

Um... well since everyone seems to be on a budget, I guess a movie is out of the question? Any other suggestions for free/cheap things to do?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If you hold a concession of any type some things are free, like the museum and stuff..

I think a lunch would be good.

Also I think some kind of party thingo would be cool too if we could have it at someones house. Our house is available for stuff like this but the only thing is we're in Craigieburn.. Tis' a little further out me thinks...


----------



## SusanStorm

Ok,either is fine for me too..

Yeah,I think a party thing would be cool too.Can't have it here since I live in a college and my room is pretty bare.I don't know where that is,but it would be good if we're able to get back home afterwords


----------



## Judi

That sounds great, since I live all the way in the south eastern suburbs I think I must take that offer aces_shy (I mean, just from the station to his house) , if we were to have a party thingy at Jaiyyson's house that is. I'm pretty sure I can't host one either because of my parents. :S

Still, that would solve the money issue, we could rent a movie or play games or whatever... great idea


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I need to discuss it further with ktbare as she has 50/50 say too of course. We'll need to look over dates that are feasible in mid may..

To Judi, you could simply get off at a station near Aces_Shys' place and get a lift from there if you feel comfortable.. Either way, it's not far at all from the Craigieburn train station to our place if you feel so inclined to walk it. I can post my address out at a later date..

We have alcohol but not heaps so perhaps it would be a case of BYO if you want to drink.


----------



## Judi

That's very kind of you aces_shy, but I live in Keysborough which is I'm guessing... an hour and a half from Cragieburn? I don't know how safe that line is but the line from the city to my home is alright, if needed I guess a lift to the city is enough for me 

I've got ps3 compatible singstar mics, and ps2 singstar games if that's useful. All my other peripherals are for xbox360 and they're too big to carry (rock band stuff). What else could we do? Board games? Card games?

Ah, off topic question, is Jaiyyson and ktbare dating or something?


----------



## BTW

The party idea sounds great. Unfortunately I can’t host it either.


I don’t expect you to organize it just around me, but I won’t be able to make it if it’s on the night of the 15th.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

There is a room and with some beds and a couch, so without having things overly cluttered, one person for the room if they feel up to staying, and one for the couch in the lounge too.. Or if not you'd need to organise yourself alternate transport back to the city or whatever as previously discussed.. I seriously wouldn't advocate taking the Craigieburn line back there though 

p.s i have an xbox360 and a Wii.. Only have monopoly though in terms of board games..

Of course drinking games are always a possibility :drunk


----------



## SusanStorm

Hm..Ok,I have no idea where that is,but if I'm able to get myself there and back without it costing me heaps of money I'd probably be interested.

I don't really have anything exciting to bring..(other than alcohol that is :b )


----------



## Judi

If need be we could all go back to the city together. No biggie 

Anyone have twister? I always wanted to try that... 
Also if you have rockband I could bring extra mics, controllers or games for xbox360, I've been addicted to that lately.

So... should we try for the 22nd of May? I wouldn't mind the week before, but the week after that is rather hectic for me...


----------



## shazzaTPM

I, too, am near Melbourne. I actually went out in St Kilda last night to a Neighbours Night. I've been trying to practice socialising without excessive alcohol. It was a bit of a failure too, especially as I have a thing for British girls and that only heightens the anxiety!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

shazzaTPM said:


> I, too, am near Melbourne. I actually went out in St Kilda last night to a Neighbours Night. I've been trying to practice socialising without excessive alcohol. It was a bit of a failure too, especially as I have a thing for British girls and that only heightens the anxiety!


Right, but there will be no British girls at this house party except for me.
So you'll go to this meet up?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*BUMP*, so here is a map of my place anyway:
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&tab=wl..

Judi: You do know I can't sing for crap??

I MAY be able to give it a try if I've downed some wine or something and my anxiety becomes significantly less... But I'm thinking you must have nerves of steel to sing in front of others?!

As for the actual meet up date, it cannot be before the 14th of this month..

Either Saturday night on the 15th is fine or the following Friday or Saturday night (21st and 22nd). I'll let you guys mull it over and come to a general consensus, but that's essentially what we can do..


----------



## Whitney

I live in the wrong Melbourne


----------



## Judi

Hm... there's a bit of a google map fail there, maybe you could type the adress here?

Beatles rock band is fun with singing, you could play the guitar and sing at the same time  You can also sing in harmonics, you can hook up to three mics together... I think, I've never tried it before. The support singers don't sing too much anyways. And who cares if you sing crap, no one here is going to judge you anyways. 

I'd prefer it if it's not on a friday though. When I travel I get back on the friday at about 8pm. I guess from there I could catch a train up to your place but I'd be tired, dirty and carrying lots of crap there.


----------



## SusanStorm

Lol..I'd have to have some drinks before singing if at all.I actually just remembered that I tried singstar some years back,but that was a duet.(and I wasen't sober either :b )

Anyway, as said either is fine with me.I just have to talk myself into actually going


----------



## Judi

I just want to play rockband really, but maybe we should give this idea a miss for now? I'm sure Jaiyyson has other good multiplayer games. Or maybe we could try player poker or something (but I don't know how to play, lol)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Poker or 'Hearts' = awesomeness.

I could try hiring a game or two which is no big deal, does anybody have any preferences? I think Halo was always a big game we all used to play back in my early teen days. There's also the mighty board game; can't go wrong..

Judi, the 15th is on the Saturday evening so I guess all systems are go.


----------



## Judi

Next week eh? cool 

For multiplayer I quite like castle crashers but that's an xbox arcade game. Up to four players can play (I can bring 2 extra remotes if needed). Splosion man is also fun-ish but very frustrating, also four player is possiblbe. I'll see if I could them into a usb or something. As for actual games inself... I have borderlands (it's really my brother's but hopefully I could borrow it) and rockband 1, beatles rockband, guitar hero 3, that's probaly it for multiplayer. Of all those only borderlands is playable without extra things needed.

Does Jaiyyson have the xbox guitars and drum kit though? Or are you willing to bring your own set over aces_shy? 

Alright, so what time should we start, and who's coming? 
Seems like only 6 people this time...


----------



## SusanStorm

I think BTW said that he couldn't make it if it was on the 15th..?
I'm still not sure and not only because of SA,but I'll see.

I think that Rockband or Guitar Hero would be cool.Those games are a little bit more social than other games or that's my opinion.
Cards and boardgames are great also.


----------



## a123

Thought i'd drop in just to say Beatles Rock Band > every game ever made probably


----------



## Judi

Ah... that's why youv'e got the beatles avatar  I'm in beatlemania mode too btw ^_^
I guess that's why I want to play it so much.


----------



## BTW

Yeah, I'm not going to be able to make it on the 15th. I could make it on the 22nd if that's possible.


----------



## Judi

Oh, boo... I've got xbox360 guitars and drums you see D: I've got a guitar hero guitar and rock band guitar, and rock band drums. I can probably bring 1 guitar but there's no way I'm bringing all of them! I don't think kits for different systems are compatible either. 

So should we play them all on the ps3 then? That is, well a lot of stuff to carry over. 

I wonder if that would be good, I'm interested in the future of rock band though, apparently Dhani Harrison (George Harrison's son) is working on a new rock band that actually teaches you how to play :O


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Xbox360 gear is limited here since we don't play any of those music type games. I've played the guitar hero before but tbqh I'm really very crap at it.

To BTW: I'm more than happy to move the meet up to the 22nd if everybody else is.

People may start arriving anytime after 5pm at either of the proposed meet up dates; as ktbare will need time to consume some alcohol to lessen here anxiety...


----------



## Judi

I've got 2 ps3 singstar mics (weird since we don't have a ps3) hopefully they'll be compatible, they're the wireless types though, which may be a problem :/


----------



## Judi

Yeah, I'll do that 

the 22nd is ok for me too... I think :/ Definitely not the week after that though |D


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Actually guys, I have to go to my Dad's for the weekend of the 22nd as it turns out. It's actually going to need to be the 15th. Sorry for any inconvenience and indecisiveness...

WHat's going to happen about food??


----------



## Judi

BBQ sounds good  I'll probaly bring some asian food either way though, It's easy to buy in bulk.. muahaha...

Which reminds me, I have a costo membership so if anyone wishes to take advantage of it... let me know 

edit: good thing it's changed to 15th, I've found out I couldn't make the 22nd either.


----------



## Judi

Do you want to go before the meeting? You'd have to drive me there though  
This invitation is open to anyone else too


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

There's this thing out the back but we're not entirely sure what it is. We believe it resembles a barbecue, but it may be an outer space relic that crash landed, either way, looks like we can cook food on it. I'll check it out.


----------



## Judi

Now, anyone know how to actually barbeque meat? and flavour it etc?


----------



## Judi

That's good |D

by the way, Jaiyyson, can we have your address again? since it didn't show up before, thanks.

aces_shy, when did you want to go to costo?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Good point man. I've posted messages out to people but they'll need to do me a favour and follow the instructions I've supplied. If there is any trouble please refer to google maps or contact me by asking Judi or Invisible_girl for my contact number for further information. Please excuse me if my hosting skills aren't up to scratch on the night of the event. I must admit I'll be attempting to punch above my weight.


----------



## Judi

@ aces_shy :I'm only free on Saturday so, we can go before the party then? Hopefully you can pick me up from one of the stations, I have been there from southern cross buses before but I can't remember much from it. Hopefully you have a Melway too because I've personally never driven there myself either, haha. 

Alrighty, roll call... Those attending say 'Aye!' (I'm so lame D: )
Ok, you don't have to... perhaps I'm anal but I'm wondering how many will attend that's all.


----------



## SusanStorm

Ok ok,I'll probably come  Just have to figure out how to get there,but I guess that's not impossible :b

So what to bring?


----------



## Judi

Invisible_girl, want to come with me and aces_shy to costo? We can chip in to buy some food. The pizza there is HUGE... if anyone is interested in pizza that is. Then we can leech on the driver to Jaiyyson's house. Muahaha... That's if you're ok with it aces_shy

Do you think we should use real names here? Everyone has such long screen names.


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi: Yeah,sure Sounds good. 

EDIT:And my name is Karin.I'm ok with people using it


----------



## Judi

Perfectly fine  (As long as Matt is ok with it, and he is so... ) So how about meeting at Southern Cross station at 4? (or 15 to?) I'll make sure to be on time this time >.> Um... I guess whoever arrives first and text the others.


----------



## SusanStorm

I was late the last time also lol.Will try to not repeat that again,but 4 sounds good to me


----------



## Judi

Oh yeah, make sure you bring some cash with you. They don't allow paying separately especially when you don't have a membership :/

edit: on second thoughts, is one hour before enough? We need to go from southern cross to coso to cragieburn... plus shopping time... Maybe 3 is better? I didn't know it'd take so long from CBD to cragieburn D:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You should allow about 45-60 minutes travel time to Craigieburn. @Karan: if you get a lift it'll be much easier following the GPS!! If not don't worry about the right station to get off, it's the last one on our line. @Matt: Your TomTom may either take you the shortest distance or the shortest time, so even though the convenience of the Navigator= pure awesomeness it still does pay to conduct your due diligence when it comes to actual travel times. I may suggest coming straight up through Pascoe Vale, Glenroy and Broadmeadows way through Roxburgh Park, but you may very well be unfamiliar with this way. If all else fails, take the 'Tulla' up to Mickleham Road and follow it up to the Craigieburn roundabout. Contact me if you need any more info dude or if you're indeed the one who told me you lived in the vicinity then pay no heed to my directing!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Oh yeah, and "Aye", I know it doesn't count for me but I wanted to say it |-I Judi: pizza is something of a staple in my diet so be sure to bring some.


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi: We can meet up at 3. Thats fine by me.


And btw my name is Karin,not Karan 
Seems like I'll be getting a lift right now so I don't have to worry about finding my way.


----------



## Judi

Better to be safe than sorry I think... I'm going to photocopy a piece of melway just in case 

Oh, Jason, have you figured out whether that thing in the back is really a BBQ? We still haven't figured out who's bringing what...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yes it is. It's not a bought barbecue but it looks as though somebody skilled has put it together. We can just clean up the hot plate and put whatever on it.

We can get some meat, and fix up any differences of what we use if that's any issue.


----------



## a123

Just wondering what time most will begin to arrive?


----------



## General Specific

Perhaps everybody could just bring their own meat and I could bring the gas bottle and cooking utensils.

I'm liking the pizza idea though


----------



## Judi

Wasn't that the purpose of the costo visit? Buying food  I honestly have no idea when it comes to meat which is why I'll probaly get the pizza ^^

I'm guessing most people would come at 5? since that's when it's supposed to start. Three of us will arrive at about the same time anyways, and we're hoping not to be late.


----------



## SusanStorm

Hmm..I don't know.I know how to barbecue meat,but we will also need some kind of side dish(es) with that.
I like pizza so if we're going for that I'd also be happy 

Depends on how much time we would like to spend on cooking lol..


----------



## General Specific

I'm still keen on going to Costco 
Do they have meat we can buy?

Just so you know it will probably take us around 40 mins to get from the CBD to Jaiyyson's place.


----------



## Judi

Of course they do  They have just about everything we need, only... it might just be too much for us all to eat... You'll see, it's very easy to rack up heaps of money there simply from volume of things brought. 

Ah, Matt, if for some reason you come before us to southen cross and need someplace to park, I find that little collins street is great for it.


----------



## General Specific

Judi I usually park at the multi-story carpark down the road from Spencer St station (I refuse to call it Southern Cross station lol)
Little Collins St is probably cheaper and easier though so I will give it a shot. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Judi

Oh, I don't really know that place, but little collins is pretty close. And there are those pay meters thingies so hopefully if you do wait it'll only be for a few minutes.

How much is it at that other place? It's good to know for me since I use that station quite often.


----------



## ktbare

Anytime after 5 is fine for people to arrive. Looking forward to it but also a bit anxious.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Matt: the barbecue is not gas powered. There are sticks and that underneath so we'll need to get some fire starters and perhaps some coals to get things going. Judi: we just discovered this awesome pizza shop around the corner from us, are you still sure you want to bring frozen pizzas?


----------



## Judi

They sell cooked pizzas too, I guess it's not really a good idea though, since the drive is 40 minutes we might be tempted to eat some on the way. It'd probaly cool down on the way too so... won't be as good.

If that place is good then I guess we should go for it. What should we get at cosco? Desert? salads? meat?


----------



## General Specific

@Jaiyyson - I could buy the firelighters and briquettes. Do you need more firewood/sticks?

@ktbare - I'm also a bit anxious but I promise I don't bite lol

@Judi - The multi-story carpark pricing depends on the day, time of day and how long you park there. It is more expensive than on street parking though.
Not too fussed what we buy at Costco, I just wanted to see what it was like :b


----------



## SusanStorm

Hmm..I'm not sure if it's necessary to both barbeque and buy pizza or not for me at least,but I don't eat much lol.

I'm not even sure what Costco is other than that they sell food there 

EDIT:I'm anxious also,but I hope that we will have fun


----------



## General Specific

yeah we should probably go for pizza OR a barbecue. I don't eat much either lol.. 

I have some meat in the freezer if we decide on a barbecue. I guess it depends on the weather too, it is looking grim at the moment.


----------



## Judi

Hm... I guess we'll decide tomorrow, bring the meat over if the weather is good, otherwise we'd buy pizza at that place near Jason's house, sounds good? ... on retrospect though, we probaly won't need to spend that long at cosco... do you guys think one hour's alloawance is too much?


----------



## General Specific

I think 1 hour should be fine and if we don't spend that long it's no big deal. What time would you like to meet at Spencer Street/Southern Cross?


----------



## BTW

It looks like I might be able to come after all. I hate to be so indecisive, I hope it doesn't cause any inconvenience. I can PM someone my number if you like to let you know. If I go I'll meet you guys at Southern Cross.


----------



## SusanStorm

As long as we don't arrive really early it's fine or I just mean since the deal is after 5.


----------



## Judi

@ btw, the three of us were going to southen cross first at 3 then go to cosco for no particular reason, then we'd go to Jason's house at 5. You're free to join us as long as Matt has enough room in his car as we'd be driving for these things. So there's that or you can go to Jason's house directly at 5, have you got his address? 

Is 3 a good time, or do you guys think 3:30 is better? I think if we start at 3, we may arrive to early at the party, that's all. Then again we must account for traffic and things so I don't know


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> @ btw, the three of us were going to southen cross first at 3 then go to cosco for no particular reason, then we'd go to Jason's house at 5. You're free to join us as long as Matt has enough room in his car as we'd be driving for these things. So there's that or you can go to Jason's house directly at 5, have you got his address?
> 
> Is 3 a good time, or do you guys think 3:30 is better? I think if we start at 3, we may arrive to early at the party, that's all. Then again we must account for traffic and things so I don't know


 You won't find much impeding traffic on your way to Craigieburn, it's generally pretty good although coming in peak hour may be a little more than usual. Like I said, driving up through Essendon and onto the Tullamarine Freeway to Mickleham Road may be your best bet. I think we go with the pizza idea considering the weather is more than likely to be botchy. Aces_Shy: Hope you have a spaceship sized people mover man! I think arriving anytime after 5pm is good. We may just need to allow extra time for organising and to collect ourselves before it all begins.


----------



## General Specific

hmm maybe we should aim for 3:30pm then, I mean it won't matter if we don't arrive at Jaiyyson's place bang on 5. I only have a little Mazda 323 and it's 2 door! lol 
That's ok though BTW I can give you a lift if you like.

Pizza gets my vote..


----------



## Judi

Cool, 3:30 it is 

See you all tomorrow I guess!


----------



## General Specific

where abouts at Southern Cross are we meeting?


----------



## Judi

Er... not sure... How about near hungry jacks? or maybe you have a better suggestion?


----------



## General Specific

hungry jacks suits me fine

BTW - it might be a good idea to PM either Myself, Judi or Invisible Girl your number just in case


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Interesting, I believe, is one way to go about describing it, for sure.. :-{) It was great to have everyone over and despite the nerves and pressure to keep people entertained and host the party etc, all in all it was a great turn out. Kt can't stop ruminating over how much of an *** she thought she made herself out to be and to be honest I think I am sort of in the same boat on that one. Hopefully we haven't scared people off and given you all the wrong impression, as obviously it was our last intention. Most unfortunately I felt the dire need to be drunk before anybody arrived out of sheer nerves, but perhaps next time I can practice without alcohol


----------



## a123

Also a thanks for hosting the party, it was a really good night, just hoping I didn’t spoil it for anyone as I was quite drunk. I don’t think you gave the wrong impression to anyone jaiyyson, I guess a lot of us were a bit too self conscious.


----------



## Judi

Anyone's whos drunk or a little tipsy, it's fine ... we've taken that under account so it's all right... Drunk people are amusing to watch anywoo, lol. Well I had fun anyways. Thanks to Jason and Kate for being generous hosts and Matt (aces_shy) for driving me there and back  We should go karaoking next time, seems like you guys can do it fine 

Though with that said I have to say that "while my guitar gently weeps" is one of my favourite beatles song and probaly my favourite of George Harrisons, and while I was going to listen to it earlier my heart gently aches when you guys said that the song sucks *sniffle*
edit: hopefully I won't be a thread killer with this comment >.>


----------



## SusanStorm

I was quite anxious in the beginning,but after a while I relaxed a bit more and I had fun.
Still I feel bad for getting upset,I usually don't get that way when I'm drinking,but I guess I've been feeling a bit emotional lately.I just couldn't stop thinking that I had ruined everything,but thanks to everyone for being so nice and supportive 
And thanks to Jason and Kate for hosting it and to Matt for driving me back here


----------



## ktbare

Judi: If I was one of the people who said that song sucks it would have been because I was substantially drunk and didn't know the words lol, sorry  its a cool song. Karin: Don't feel bad at all, it was totally understandable for you to feel the way you did, I think we were all just a bit worried about you and wanted to make sure you were okay. You certainly didn't ruin the night. A123... You were cool, you made monopoly a very funny game. Thanks for getting stupid with me lol. chosen one.. Glad you enjoyed the night . Sorry to everyone for being such an idiot lol, I'm sure I must have made a fool of myself. It was fun though.


----------



## ktbare

Sorry for the bunched text in my reply, it won't let me separate text.


----------



## Judi

@ Kate, I'm sorry for being so sensitive over such a stupid thing >_< I can't help myself. I'm retarded in that way D:

@ Karin, I'm also glad that you enjoyed yourself, and I hope you enjoyed your time here in Australia. I'm sorry that I didn't console you very much since I've never really been good at it :/ As a last word of encouragement, Hang in there! you nearly made it


----------



## General Specific

Last night turned out to be really awesome despite how anxious I was beforehand. Thanks to Jason and Kate for hosting it 

Nobody should feel bad for getting drunk, I thought it was quite amusing to be honest lol

a123's unique renditions of the Beatle's classics and the off the rails game of Monopoly were defintely the highlights for me. 

Hopefully we could do this again sometime


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi:Thanks  That's ok,I'm not really very good at comforting other people either.Yeah,Australia has been a interesting and good experience for me.I'm still here for a while,leaving in the beginning of july,but I hope that I can come back some day 


I've never played monopoly before,but that was a very interesting way of playing it lol.


----------



## Judi

Oh! That's great  We could probaly squeeze in another meetup before you leave  If anyone's up for it?

My last exams are on the 18th of June and I assume all the other Uni peeps have approximately the same dates for it? If we decide to meet up again soon may I suggest a month from now, at mid or late June?


----------



## SusanStorm

I would be interested 

My last exam are on the 21th of june so I'm free after that.(as long as it's before the 3rd of july)Hm,that doesn't leave many days,but I could probably do it before my exam also.


----------



## Judi

I don't think I could, I've got several things to study for by then, so this is my last visit to Melbourne until the holidays. Even if I did go back, it'd be for study |D If you guys did set a date before the exams I probaly wouldn't attend, the fact that there's a date for something to attend to adds to my study anxiety for some reason. @[email protected]

The good this is that after the 21st I'd also be free on weekdays, so we can do it on a friday or any other evening if needed. It's not my choice to decide though:/


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm also available on weekdays after the 21st,but we'll see if/when someone else responds.But before the 15th is pretty bad for me because I've got a lot of work to do before that.

I hope that people didn't get scared off after the party because I know that I feel a bit weird after it.Just feeling a bit embarrased and stuff here


----------



## General Specific

Since I'm not at uni I am available pretty much whenever..

Karin I wouldn't worry too much, none of us think any less of you for what happened at the last meetup. I know I would be upset too if i was in your situation (being in a foreign country and not knowing many people)


----------



## Judi

I didn't get scared off, but I was feeling a bit weird after it... I'm not sure if it has anything to do with social anxiety but the next day I was feeling kinda down, it happens to me sometimes after social events... :/ It has nothing to do with you, Karin, though... so don't worry about it ^^ It feels like a bit of a relief to know I'm not the only one that has issues you know? 

I mean, christ... I have to stay at this uni for 2 more years... I could've fit the units into one year but the way it was structured meant I have to stay here and do less subjects a year. In a town in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by naturally active people who also happen to be active drinkers. :'(


----------



## a123

My last exam is on the 10th, so anything after that is cool for me.


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi:Yeah,I'm like that too.Feeling down after a social event I mean.
Ok,so you can't transfer to another uni or something?
It must be hard or its even hard for me that does drink.I feel very alienated from the people that I live with and I'm not that interested in partying anymore.It's so hard being in uni sometimes and it's a lot of pressure for people with social anxiety.Can't believe that I'm finishing in december.


----------



## Judi

@ Karin, 
I dunno, the good thing is that I'm not as slack as I would be if I were at home. I've been asked that many times, but that means repeating yet another year, plus my grades are too **** for it right now. I don't think I was ever interested in partying really :/ It's great you're finishing soon though


----------



## SusanStorm

Judi:
Alright,that sucks.I've done so many extra years due to me changing majors and failing,but now at last I am finished.Not that I know what to with my degree or anything lol.


----------



## General Specific

Karin - what is your degree again? I know I probably asked you already but my memorys kind of bad sometimes


----------



## SusanStorm

Matt:That's ok  English.I don't want to become a teacher and seems I will need something extra for it to be easier for me to get a job.


----------



## Judi

How about being a translator? Or teacher aid? Teacher aids don't get paid very much though. But I think a translator sounds reasonable provided you're decent at it.


----------



## SusanStorm

I have been thinking about being a translator,but still I need some extra courses and stuff for it.


----------



## General Specific

I'm sure your English degree will help you with all areas of your life and not just your career 

Translating would be a cool job.


----------



## SusanStorm

I guess,but the problem is that I don't know what I want to do with my life.
I just need a break so I'm thinking about going travelling when I graduate.

Lol,we are little off track here since this hasen't got much to do with a meetup


----------



## Judi

At least you have the courage to travel, I'm kind of scared to go by myself... but I always wanted to see europe, I hope I can work there for a while too, kill 2 birds with 1 stone 

Back to topic, so far the one with the last exams are Karin's on the 21st of June. And she must go back on July the 3rd, so a meetup between these dates, sounds ok? And weekdays are a possibility too, I hope... depending if working peeps are up for it. 
So far 4 people are interested, come on guys! we need more input, it takes a while to decide things anyways |D


----------



## SusanStorm

Well,it is very scary to go alone,but I don't regret coming here To be honest its probable the scariest thing I've ever done..So doing something like that again seem a bit less scary now.

If its impossible for people between the 21st and the 3rd,I could probably do the meetup earlier.


----------



## BTW

My exams finish on the 25th, so I'll come if its after then. If it's before then I'm not sure, I think it might distract me a lot.


----------



## Judi

Ok, so between 26th of June to 3rd of July then 
Maybe I should say 2nd of July for safe measures.

We all make a part of this group so we all need to find an agreeable date right?


----------



## ktbare

Any ideas about where the next meetup will be or what we can do?
I'm interested, well as long as it doesn't involve alcohol this time, I'm still embarrassed after last time lol.


----------



## Judi

ok, ideas ...
Karaoke bar - why? because we get a private room, we dont have to sing we could just sit around and do whatever, there's alchohol (if wanted) so people can drink if they wish.

Barbeque - since we didn't have one last time, we could go to a random park. Depending on park it can also be private or not depending on day. Or perhaps we could find a barbeque area near a beach? We can play outdoorsy things, or maybe just cards, but we need more cars depending on who's coming.

lunch/dinner - then we have to decide where to go yet again |D That afghan restaurant? Italian? hm... but with this we can do an additional activity as well, like movies, icehouse, sightseeing etc. Or maybe we could go to Crown then galactic circus/laser tag later.

that's all my ideas...


----------



## Judi

Oh, and another thing... I think we should keep an eye on this site:

http://www.scoopon.com.au/melbourne

they have deals which would save as heaps of money on restaurants and other activities, so if there's anything that catches our eyes we could all buy one and go to that place. Click on the recent deals will show the past things they had.


----------



## General Specific

Karaoke Bar, Movies, Ice House and Galactic Circus all sound fun to me


----------



## SusanStorm

I like the dinner/lunch idea and barbeque all though with the barbeque thing we have to rely on the weather.
The karaoke thing could also work,I won't sing as I've said before,but maybe someone else could? 
Ice skating is not something I'm particularly keen on since the last time I did it in Norway(more than ten years ago) I spent more time on my on my butt than I did on the skates 

Galatic circus sounds interesting,what is that?


----------



## ktbare

Yeah I won't be able to do the ice-skating either, I'm really uncoordinated I can't even stand in those things.

Am happy to join in with all the other things though, well the karaoke maybe anyway.


----------



## Judi

http://www.galacticcircus.com.au/

It's just an arcade place at Crown Casino. There's bowling and laser tag also, (I'd like to try that out, since there appears to be enough people, it should be fun ) The problem is we're likely to waste HEAPS of money there, plus we won't get food.

Although since it's at crown it's also close to their cinemas too, which is a bonus.

@ Karin, So did I the first time I went skating (just normal skating, not even on ice!) My *** hurt by the end of it, but for some reason I was laughing like a hyena each time, so it was fun. I was really young then though. I'm incrementally better at it now 

@ Kate, you sang fine last time


----------



## ktbare

I like the karaoke idea actually if its a private room and everything, there's no way I'd be able to sing in front of heaps of people. Hopefully in front of you guys I won't be too shy, although I have a bit of a life-long complex with my voice.

If we do the ice-skating thing I can guarantee I will be the worst lol, I've only ever done it once when I was 13 for a school excursion and I was the only one that couldn't stand up.


----------



## SusanStorm

Galactic circus looks like fun 

It would have to be a duet or something if I was going to sing 

Well,I'm still skeptic about the ice skating thing lol.

Kate:You are not alone,I was also the only who couldn't stand up.The teacher had to hold me up lol.


----------



## General Specific

well I have never done ice skating before so I'm guaranteed to be the most uncoordinated out of everyone :b


----------



## Judi

I'm surprised, I believe I've only done it 3 times in my life... the most recent one being several years ago. It does take a while to get used to it, but if you're really struggling you could hobble around the rink holding on to sides. 

I can have a go at teaching but, I doubt it'd help too much, especially when I'm crap myself, haha


----------



## General Specific

it's okay Judi we can be crap together haha

my mate reckons ice skating is like a cross between skiing and roller blading which sounds about right


----------



## Judi

It is fun/ny though  

Honestly, I'm keen to do anything. But if we do do the Icehouse thing we could also go shopping around the docklands and eat there too. Even nandos would be yum. Or maybe we can get a giant pizza at cosco :S Multiple options I think sounds good, in case we need a change of pace you know.


----------



## General Specific

It's always nice to do something different..

Nandos gets my vote hands down


----------



## ktbare

Okay if everyone else is crap at ice-skating too I'm willing to give it a go again lol. 

How are we going to decide what to do?


----------



## SusanStorm

Well,I wouldn't vote for the iceskating,but if I'm outnumbered I guess I have to.


----------



## Judi

No? It wasn't my initial choice either but after all this talk I'd really like to watch you all attempt to skate, lol. 

Though I don't mind any of it my order is :
Skating
Laser tag thingy
Karaoke
All to be accompanied with food of course 

edit: I've changed my order


----------



## SusanStorm

Ok,since everything is with food then my order would be:

the laser thing.(looked like fun  )
karaoke
barbeque
and then ice skating.


----------



## General Specific

Laser tags heaps of fun but I haven't tried ice skating.. tough choice
:con


----------



## Judi

I've never tried laser tag  Or paint ball for that matter....


----------



## General Specific

Paintballs great!
and it really doesnt hurt much either


----------



## Judi

OOoo, I wanna try that now.. lol


----------



## General Specific

lol well at least we have a good variety of activities to choose from now


----------



## ktbare

My order would probably be:
karaoke
Ice-skating
laser tag
barbecue

Chosen one...In my honest opinion I found Eureka skydeck a bit boring, you just look down at everything then what? lol. The ghost tour sounds interesting though, whats that?

Aces shy and Judi... I'm terrified of paint ball, and I've heard it DOES hurt and I've seen people come back from it with bruises. I don't know if I could do it, but what the hell I'm sick of being a chicken lol.


----------



## Judi

@chosen_one, It's an ice skating rink, in the docklands, they built it recently.
Yeah, what is this ghost tour? Sounds intriging...

@ Ktbare, I heard it does hurt too, still I'd like to try it though. I want to shoot people! muahaha. Hopefully the armour makes a good shield :/

Yeah, maybe we should do something more to Karin's taste since it's the last time she'll be with us in Melbourne.


----------



## SusanStorm

A ghost tour sounds interesting  

I've always wanted to try paint ball also.Looks pretty cool all though I've also heard that it hurts.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I agree with Judi. It would be great to see everyone have a shot at ice skating. I'm good at things to do with balance and so forth like that (although the last time I skated was when I was around 8-10 years old) I think I would be really crap at first again too but it's more of a progression thing me thinks.. I think it may be one of the cheaper options too. Since I pick up on it quick I could also give people tips on it too.

If not the ice house sounds freakin' sweet. Also a monster pizza from Costco= belissimo.


----------



## Judi

The ice house IS the ice skating, not the alchohol filled igloo bar you're thinking about. 

I keep changing my mind, I want to try paintball now, as a first option... so fickle ><

The pricing looks alright though, but since I've never been to any we'd need recommendations from other people who have been.

Plus we need cars I'm assuming, since none are really in CBD. I can possibly be a driver, because i may have a car. But I'm not used to city driving so, you guys must take note of that.

edit: that's IF we opt for the paintballs. :S


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

See what the prices are for paint ball.. It's not something I've done before. I'm interested.


----------



## Judi

Looks like approximately 30 dollars depending on the place... and there's heaps of places...


----------



## General Specific

I have only been Paintballing a couple of times in a country town called Balan. This was an outdoor venue and they had different fields and games so it was a lot of fun.

The paintballs don't really hurt much when they hit you unless you get hit in the neck like I did lol.

Girls must wear a chest plate and guys have the option of purchasing a box. I always wore one but most of the other guys didn't. I thought they were silly to be honest.

You can also purchase gloves and they were only worth about $5 a pair if I recall. They are definitely worth buying as being shot in the hand does hurt.

Depends whether you guys would prefer an indoor or outdoor venue. Indoor venues don't seem as fun IMO.

The paintballs themselves are the most expensive part as you go through a lot of them once you get into it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So you pay for the game itself, then the safety gear, and then all of the paintballs separately? Sounds like an expensive little exercise to me.


----------



## General Specific

I admit it's an expensive day out but it's definitely worth it 

Having said that we should probably choose a cheaper activity


----------



## Judi

I personally don't mind paying quite a bit of money for it, since it's something I was keen on doing for a while now. We can eat junk food as compensation, haha.


----------



## Genelle

haha, I've been to the ice house twice now.. and the 2nd time, my boyfriend slipped, and got concussion and had to be admitted to hospital for a night and lost his taste and smell for 2 months or so..
So be careful if you go!


----------



## Judi

Are you interested in future meetups too Genelle? You're from Mebourne too aren't you? 

Anyways, another thing of interest:
http://www.scoopon.com.au/melbourne
Go carting for half price, 26 dollars instead of 52... sale is only for a few days only, I don't have much interest in it but I'd thought I'd put it out there.

I'm not sure what's the go with paint ball, since there hasn't been much reply since... I'm not particularily willing to organise it since I have little idea on the details, and we definitely need a whole day of it. But I'll find a karaoke place if you're all ok with it


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I was going to mention something. Key word being '_something_'. It's easy for somebody to mention what they like but obviously it never really fits into everybody's tastes in even spread.

Matt and Judi are digging paintball, ktbare ice-skating, myself; either go-karting or ice-skating or whatever else and a lot of others haven't really made any mention of what they want to do yet at all.

With that said, I think compromising is the key.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Karaoke sounds fail-safe to me Judi.


----------



## SusanStorm

Karaoke sound good to me,and we will have the opportunity to have dinner without overspending as well?

If we were going to have dinner as well I mean..


----------



## Judi

Can you think of a better way to decide Jaiyyson? I don't mind Karaoke, I do like it too, but it pales in comparison to the other choices? :/ maybe.. I dunno anymore D: Im too indesicive 

Go carting would be easier for me since it's over the south eastern suburbs. I could pick people up from Oakleight station to get there, but the thing is it's 26 dollars for a 20 minute session. Still cheaper than usual but... I guess it depends on how long people want to hang out this time... A day? several hours? hm...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Last time I went go karting I spent $100 and did an entire grand-prix that went for around 2 hours. I think it was better that way but $100 is out of my league now, as I'm tipping it would be for most. Instead, maybe 40 minutes? 20 minutes seems a bit shortlived, but yeah, go-karting is one of those things where you want to be out for longer to have fun, so it ends up costing more.

I duno, I guess we could keep things simple? Who says hanging out without 'heaps and heaps' of fun is such a bad thing? I think with Karaoke it would still be very fun imho. There's plenty of time to do things but ideally we want to have another meet up before Karin heads back up north.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*New idea!*

We head out to a pool hall with a bar, grab some drinks, listen to the tunes and have a jolly time.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Oh yeah and before I forget I just wanted to skip back to the party we had a few weeks ago to make a point that somebody put my rechargeable batteries in their guitar hero guitar and never gave them back to me. Those batteries are not cheap, so if you could so kindly get them returned to me next time we meet that would be much obliged.

And whoever spilled bourbon on that xbox360 game: congrats, you cost me $18 for a game we didn't even get to play. Yeah, turns out they charge a fee of $10 for a replacement cover as well as another charge for the time they couldn't loan the game out. 

Sorry to sound like an ******* here but it had to be said. Hopefully it doesn't kill the thread.


----------



## General Specific

Dude I just checked my guitar and there are no batteries in it. They might be in my mates guitar but I'm pretty sure I didn't use them.

What brand are they and how many are you missing?

Why couldn't the videostore have simply cleaned the cover? :blank


----------



## Judi

If I remember correctly it was soaked through to the cover paper, if it dried off it would be all wrinkly the next day.

I'm pretty sure I didn't take the batteries either btw, I made sure my remotes had full batteries in them before coming. And my mics... haha... my brother wouldn't touch them anymore, lol. 

I'm thinking this is why karoake or any outting would be a better option, because then the stuff ruined would be theirs and not ours


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> Dude I just checked my guitar and there are no batteries in it. They might be in my mates guitar but I'm pretty sure I didn't use them.
> 
> What brand are they and how many are you missing?
> 
> Why couldn't the videostore have simply cleaned the cover? :blank


Don't sweat yourself over it too much man, but if you could remember next time you're at your mates or he mentions a pair of mysterious energizer batteries that turned up in his guitar hero guitar then you know where they're from 

As to the videostores, well, they'll do anything to milk the customer. They do business with your wallet man, not you, lol.


----------



## SusanStorm

The pool hall thing sounds ok too or the karaoke.
Or some of the other choices.
I don't know.Depends on if people want to hang out or do something more active.
For me it's the same as long as its not going to cost me too much.


----------



## General Specific

oh I'm not stressing, just saying 
I will ask my mate when I speak to him next.

Pool sounds like fun but after last nights effort I sure as hell won't be drinking lol


----------



## Judi

Alrighty, I've asked a friend of mine for a recommendation and his suggestion is Party World at Melbourne central. It's close to public transport, and has private rooms. It'll be more espensive in the weekend and cost more at night, but if enough of us go then the costs will be split and fairly decent. The room is $298, so the more of us that comes, the better. Included with the cost of the room will be food (though not much) and alchohol. He wants to come along too, since I brought it up... he doesn't have social anxiety though and I pretty much said we were a bunch of shy people. If this bothers anyone, please say so and I would tell him not to come, otherwise I reckon it'd be good to cut down on Karaoke costs.

If we take the afternoon session, between 1-6 it'll be much cheaper... I'm not too sure of the pricing site the site is weird :/ But if we use this session we should start at 1 since it'll cost the same no matter how long you're there.

http://www.thatsmelbourne.com.au/DiningandNightlife/BarsandPubs/AllBars/Pages/5605.aspx

Edit: Anyways, that's the karaoke option sorted... depends if this is still a choice that people would want to do or not. Or should we go for pool, skate, paintball etc etc.

Edit2: oh yes, it should be cheaper an a weekday too, so a weekday night can be another option... come on guys! we need feedback!


----------



## General Specific

I didn't realise private karaoke rooms could be so expensive but I guess if a number of us go it shouldn't be too bad especially if we have an afternoon session. A saturday would be better for me as I'm back at work now.

I have no issue with your non-shy friend coming either 

Pool would be better but I'm not really fussed.


----------



## Judi

That leaves only one day then... 26th of June it is! 

I'm pretty crap at pool to be honest, but I guess that wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## General Specific

you can't be as bad as me lol


----------



## Judi

I assure you, I can


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If it's over the weekend I am most surely open to anything. That karaoke room sounds expensive for sure but only if it's a few people covering the cost, which shouldn't be the case.

On a different note I'm still down for pool. Either way karaoke or pool hall I'm up for them both. If it's a matter of thinking you're crap don't bother.


----------



## Judi

Afternoon session 1pm to 6pm is 138 dollars(according to the site)... so we can order up to 138 dollars worth of food and alchohol. Night session (7:30 to 3am) and costs 263 dollars. 

If there's 8 people going, the afternoon session is only 17.25 dollars per person. And that person can order 17.25 dollars worth of food. It really doesn't sound too bad to me :/


----------



## SusanStorm

Both sounds good to me.

I haven't played pool in a long time,the last I did it I was very drunk lol,but its always great fun  Don't worry about being crap,we'll still have fun.

I've only watched karaoke before,but I guess if I have some drinks and if someone would want to join me while singing I'd do it.(now I've written it down for all to see,so I can't back out lol :b)
Doing it all alone is something I'm still too uncomfortable to do which is understable if you ask me.You don't even have to have social anxiety to not want to sing karaoke.


----------



## General Specific

Karaoke doesn't sound so expensive after all..
I would join in a duet/group song but I wouldn't sing solo cause I'm too awkward for that.


----------



## SusanStorm

No,it sounds alright 
But depends on how many thats really coming.


----------



## Judi

True, but looking at this thread there's 5 confirmed + my friend so 6 people in total... at least. 

That's 23 dollars.

Now about the pool hall... I guess that's heaps cheaper but you'd have to buy your own food right? Hm... Anyone know any good pool halls in the city?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Invisible_girl said:


> I'm still too uncomfortable to do which is understable if you ask me.You don't even have to have social anxiety to not want to sing karaoke.


This made me lol.

And, err, what is the selection of music like? lol


----------



## Judi

Huge and updated apparently, over 65,000 songs to choose from. Granted, some of them are in other languages but I'm sure there's something for everyone.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Hopefully I don't end up lookin' like this guy


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"That's cuz I'm a mutha****** P.I.M.P" :lol


----------



## Judi

Hahaha, If I'm high enough, maybe I'll sing in a FOB accent too XD


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Karaoke gets my top vote now.


----------



## Judi

Well, you know where my vote is.. haha


----------



## SusanStorm

Now,even I the karaoke skeptic is interested :b


----------



## Judi

btw. my friend won't be going because he can't make it. So it'll just be us SAS peeps


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> btw. my friend won't be going because he can't make it. So it'll just be us SAS peeps


Well, it's kind of a relief for me since I'm thinking that he'll think I'm a freak if he's normal or whatever. It's the same reason I cut off a lot of older friendships of mine.

btw can we do this thing at night?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> Hahaha, If I'm high enough, maybe I'll sing in a FOB accent too XD


Maybe some opium may do the trick?? :b Or is that not what you were referring to?? :b:b :lol


----------



## Judi

Jaiyyson said:


> Well, it's kind of a relief for me since I'm thinking that he'll think I'm a freak if he's normal or whatever. It's the same reason I cut off a lot of older friendships of mine.
> 
> btw can we do this thing at night?


To be honest, I've been using my I'm away from home excuse to not see my friends. They could attribute that to my studies rather than my personality. It's not too bad because there as been a period where I didn't want to see anyone, but since it's not my fault I can still hopefully revert back to regular (although distant) friendship, if that makes sence... [End of diversion]

We can go at night, but it'll cost more... depending on how many is coming, Say if only 6 of us go it'll cost us 50 bucks. So we have to spend at least that much each worth of alchohol and food. Since it goes until 3 am it is worth it though. My friend says night session is also better because you do tend to overspend in the afternoon session (after several drinks of alchohol), and will have to spend more than the minimum spend anyways. I hope more people will come though. 50 bucks is quite alot :S


----------



## Judi

Jaiyyson said:


> Maybe some opium may do the trick?? :b Or is that not what you were referring to?? :b:b :lol


Maybe if I loose truth or dare, or for some reason am feeling really... 'happy'... sure, why not?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If we can get the count up it shouldn't be a hassle.


----------



## SusanStorm

I was thinking the same thing actually,that doing it later would have been better,but I hope that some more people will join in so that the cost goes down.
But then again when you think about it,50 bucks each when food and alcohol is included,it's not that bad.Still as a broke student I would very much appreciate if it cost me less lol..


----------



## Judi

I think we should create a new thread to er... lure in new Melbournites. Since it must be hard to flip through nearly 20 pages of posts just to see what's going on here. Hopefully people will bite then >.> Is it confirmed that we're doing Karaoke though?


----------



## General Specific

You have my vote Judi


----------



## ktbare

Well you will have one less person if it is during the day also as I won't be able to come, so that may make during the day around the same price?


----------



## Judi

Seems like the night option is more popular at the moment  I'm in favour of it too.
So at this rate, you'd have to come Kate


----------



## SusanStorm

Yeah,karaoke gets my vote as well 
I hope we don't have pay just yet,because I'm very very broke at the moment lol.


----------



## General Specific

you and I both Karin lol..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Do whatever has to be done for more bites then I suppose.


----------



## a123

Jaiyyson said:


> Oh yeah and before I forget I just wanted to skip back to the party we had a few weeks ago to make a point that somebody put my rechargeable batteries in their guitar hero guitar and never gave them back to me. Those batteries are not cheap, so if you could so kindly get them returned to me next time we meet that would be much obliged.
> 
> And whoever spilled bourbon on that xbox360 game: congrats, you cost me $18 for a game we didn't even get to play. Yeah, turns out they charge a fee of $10 for a replacement cover as well as another charge for the time they couldn't loan the game out.
> 
> Sorry to sound like an ******* here but it had to be said. Hopefully it doesn't kill the thread.


I wasn't drinking bourbon but I'm pretty sure I would have been the one to spill something in my stupid state, I'll make sure to pay you back at the next meet up. Really sorry about that.

BTW I'm not too fussed about whatever activity we do, just hope it's not too pricey.


----------



## Mrfishy

i could possibly come to the next meet up but my dad's birthday is coming up so id need to know the date before i would know. 

So i would like to be put down as maybe


----------



## Judi

This is the temp info until we get more people willing to go/ we have a change of plans for whatever reason/objections etc...

*
26th of June - Saturday
Event = Karaoke "Party World" at Melbourne Central station... Near Hoyts cinemas.
7:30 to late (closes at 3am) 
Costs approximately 300 dollars for small room, costs are divided by number of people attending. 
Food and alchohol will be included within the costs of the room.
*
At this the attendees are Judi, Invisible_girl, Jaiyyson, ktbare, aces_shy, a123, chosen_one... (hopefully I'm not too rude in assuming you guys would come)

Maybes: Mrfishy

Thus minimum costs is $42.86 each.

If everyone's happy I'll book the room sometime this week, since that needs to be done apparently.

On another note, should different members organise the meetup each time? So that next time we pick the pool place or ghost tours(I'm still intrigued with this btw) etc.


----------



## General Specific

start a new thread and you may get more of a response


----------



## Judi

Aces_Shy said:


> start a new thread and you may get more of a response


Done

Hopefully we can still use this thread as a future gatherings discussion thread or something.


----------



## General Specific

Yeah definitely keep this one going too


----------



## Judi

Going to rebump this thread, so as there appears to be less people coming this time. (5 it seems) the karaoke is a no go because the costs would be too much individually. (and it'll be less fun I'm guessing)
I wouldn't mind still going but it's up to the people I guess.
Another suggestion is lucky coq which had a cheap pizza deal, but still seems like a decent place to go to...
Anyways, my exams finish on friday next week so I won't post too much until then


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Well maybe it's just that time of year, you know. Everyone (including yourself) is under a lot of stress and I personally have also had a lot going on as of late, although not studying. But like I said, couldn't really justify karaoke anymore, but am still %100 on this other place you mentioned.


----------



## Mrfishy

Well i can make it now as long as nothing comes up which is unlikely. 
Ill check up on the thread when the date gets closer to see whats happening.
And yay for the long weekend


----------



## Judi

Hey guys, I've been notified that the lucky coq place is a nice dark place with nice couches, but gets crowded at night. So do you guys prefer lunch or to challenge ourselves at night?


----------



## SusanStorm

I'd be ok with going there at night,but I'm ok with whatever


----------



## Judi

Shall we go to a week night or weekend?
Another question incase we want a change in dates. I honestly don't care because I'll be free almost anytime by then.


----------



## SusanStorm

I don't know,but wasen't there someone who couldn't make it unless it was during the weekend?

For me it's the same,but I think we should decide on a date soon or it would be good to know since I'm planning to do a lot of sightseeing and stuff over the next to weeks.


----------



## p2p

would love to attend although I live in the hunter/newcastle which means I would have to fly down there .


----------



## BTW

I should also be free from the 26th onwards. If its before then I might be able to come, I will have to decide closer to the day.


----------



## Judi

I guess we'll stick with the same date, since it's getting soon to the date... erm, still at lucky Coq or karaoke? The good thing about Karaoke is that it's easy to find and easy to get home. That's the reason why that particular place is picked. We can stay there longer but it'll cost more. Lucky Coq is closest to Prahan station at Sandringham line, or from South Yarra station (On Frankston, pakenham, cranbourne or sangrinham lines I think) after taking a few trams stops. It may take a while to travel, and I doubt we'd stay too long, so I daresay it'd be a shorter meetup if we pick this option.


----------



## SusanStorm

I'd love to do the karaoke lol,but I'm fine with whatever.

Seems like people are too busy to reply to this thread right now..but it would be great if we could get together another meetup.


----------



## Judi

I'd love to do the karaoke too actually, but It'd cost 46 dollars each for 5 people. And we should book soon.


----------



## BTW

I'm fine with whatever as well. 46 dollars is a bit expensive, but personally I don't really mind. We still have 5 people coming, right?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If Mr.Fishy and chosen_one can now attend then I believe it would be at 5, because we're not quite in the financial situation to be spending $100 right now I think we'll have to give it a miss. Please do enjoy yourselves and I want to hear about it!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sorry 6 including BTW.

Perhaps we could've gone to coq but it does seem unviable.

Have fun at karaoke


----------



## Judi

No, I think it's four now without Jaiyson and ktbare...
So that's chosen_one, Invisible girl, BTW, myself and mrfishy is a maybe(?)
Both Matts cant make it.

If both Jaiyson and ktbare comes it'd be 76 dollars for the both of you. 65 if mrfishy is coming too.

If we're somehow down to 4 people (worst case scenario), it'd be 57.5 each.

:S I'll book anyways, but we're still hoping for more than 4 people right?


----------



## SusanStorm

Wow,57$.That's a lot.
Not to be all negative here,but I wouldn't get my hopes up for more people now.

46 or whatever the price was sounded like something I could manage,but if it's over that I'm not sure.


----------



## oh hark

damn, I wish I still lived in Melby


----------



## Judi

True, although we can try some kind of negotiations here... what if both Kate and Jason comes but they pay 46 dollars for the both of them? Then the rest of us will only pay 46 then (instead of 57)? How's that sound? (I'm assuming the reasons you both can't come is because of the costs involved) The both of you would order only up to 23 dollars each on food and drinks though...

If we can have mr fishy confirm on coming too, then that's great too. It's just 4 is a little risky |D


----------



## Judi

Just letting you all know, I've booked the place... although if we somehow can't afford it if there's not enough people, perhaps we could see a movie or something?

Anyways, it starts at 7:30, so make sure you guys have had something to eat at home.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Paying for both of us that way sounds much more attractive Judy, I've started work so it may not be so bad after all, especially if it's only going to be $46.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm prepared to do it, it's a yes from me :yes, but I'll double check and run it by ktbare tomorrow


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Hey judi  Yeah I'll accept that offer, who pays for one of us though, you know??


----------



## Judi

Well, it's 230 for the whole room, so how we divide it is up to us... if the both of you decide not to come, it's 57 dollars each for the rest of us. But it'll be 46 for each of us if an extra person comes. So we're effectively saving money,yet effectively dividing the costs of the extra person between us, get it? 
Are the rest of you ok with that?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I guess an $11 difference doesn't seem all that significant though, well not enough to warrant my expectation for the both of us to only have to pay for one, but yeah. Anyway that's nice.

Looking forward to it


----------



## Judi

I dunno... how about you guys pay 50 and the rest of us pays 45? 
or 54 - 44
58 - 43
62 - 42 
66 - 41
72 - 40
etc etc
The difference is though, that you guys eat and drink half of what the rest of us does...(or whatever ratio less, depending on what you pay)
I'll bring along a pen and paper to keep a tally on the room and individual expenditure on the day. Say if someone drinks or eats more than their quota, they will pay more. As long as we spend a minimum of 230 dollars collectively. They don't care where it comes from.
Anyways, the more the merrier I say. And 11 dollars is alot when the price range is around the 50 dollars mark @[email protected]


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Alright then


----------



## Judi

Yeah, sorry about all that nonsensical nonsense. I just hope it's less than 50, then I'll be happy with whatever. 

Anyways, where shall we meet this time? and what time before the karaoke?


----------



## SusanStorm

Can't each of us pay the same amount,except ktbare and jaiyyson that is ,so that we don't have to think about who ate this and who drank that?

I don't really care if someone eats less or more as long as we pay the 230$


----------



## Judi

Yeah, true... although we still should keep an eye on costs, because apparently it's easy to go over the limit when you're not careful |D


----------



## Judi

Alright, we've got mr fishy confirming so that's approximately 40 dollars a person. 

Should we meet at the furniture store place again? (Although I didn't go there last time since I was late D maybe at 7:15 or something just so we could gather the group before going in...?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sounds fine by me, since some of us won't know exactly where to go it may be easier to just follow the leader lol


----------



## BTW

Just to let you guys know, there is a chance that I won't be able to make it tomorrow as I haven't been feeling great recently.


----------



## ktbare

Yep I'm good with meeting up at Freedom as I will have no idea where this place is.


----------



## Judi

I think chosen one knows 

I'm a little sick too (I've been recovering all week D: ), I'm not sure if I'd be in the mood for singing, but I'm sure I'll come anyways


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Great night guys... Sorry if I came across moody or something at the end but I was really out of it.

It was a shame though that I almost died last night because a group of 5 young 'gangster bogans' held me up with a meschete and 4 baseball bats on the way home from the station.. They stole everything


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yeah, well it's not something I'd lie about, (almost dying and all) and you're right it's pretty serious stuff, but it just reinforces the fact about what your parents tell you. IT IS DANGEROUS OUT THERE, _believe me_ lol, and Judy if you come across this please pay attention to what your parents tell you- and be wise!, they know what's out there. The world is a nasty place indeed.

I just got beaten pretty badly on the legs and so forth, but no broken bones or ligaments 

On a brighter note, did you enjoy yourself last night Akara?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Also I'd say although we all got a bit tired and the novcelty wore off towards the end (well at least it felt like) it would had to have been one of the best meet ups for me


----------



## General Specific

Sorry to hear what happened to you Jason, that's really messed up 

I know the feeling - something similar happened to me when I was coming home from a party a few years back.

I hope you and Kate are alright.


----------



## Judi

That sounds terrible  You guys should contact the police about it. Or maybe if it was done at the station, ask the attendants for footage or something, to warn others of the dangers at night. The way youths are acting these days :S (I know I'm not that old, but since I too have been told I lack respect to older folks, I blame the media and it's obsession of youth empowerment) Thanks for the word of advice there Jason, I know I do complain a bit about protective parents, but I am glad they're willing to pick me up late at night.  I hope at least that Kate is alright, how is she?

As for Karaoke, well it's been a while since I've done that (several years I'm guessing) so I'm fairly content  The singing makes up for the lack of talking I do on most days. I think by the end I was, I dunno, abnormal, I think it was a mixture of alchohol and sleepiness. My mental arithmetic was off and I didn't say good bye properly to some of you. Since this is the last meetup for Karin, I'd like to wish you a safe trip back Norway  And hope you enjoyed your time in Melbourne.


----------



## SusanStorm

There are so many sick people out there,and so sorry that it happened to you.Happy that things didn't go any further than it did and I hope that you both are doing alright.

Karaoke was great first,but after a while I too got tired of sitting all the time.It wasen't a lot of room in there either,but I had fun.Hope that you will have lots of fun meetups in the future.
Probably last one for me as I don't think there will be any in Norway,but I had some great experiences with you guys 
I'm very sad about leaving right now,but I'll definetly come back some time in the future.
If any of you are in Norway some time then look me up and I can show you around


----------



## ktbare

I'm fine thanks guys, the morons just had it in for Jason. Was a very bittersweet night. We didn't get home until about 4am giving our statements to police all night. Apart from beating the crap out of him they took everything Jason had, even his shoes!

Judi... We were at the cop station all night, there were also about 7 other people we know of the same night that this group of idiots tried to attack.

All crap aside I had a great night guys, I'm getting used to our little group and its going to be a shame to lose you from it Karin .


----------



## BTW

That's awful, I'm sorry that that happened to you guys.


Karaoke was good, although it did get tiring towards the end. I agree about doing something more active next time.

Hope you have a safe trip Karin.


----------



## SusanStorm

Thanks guys  I'm going to miss our meetups.Has been great.
Maybe you will see me again sometime.I'm planning to come down here anyway so that would be good.


----------



## General Specific

well it was nice meeting you Karin, hopefully you can come back and visit us someday


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Best of luck Karin


----------



## SusanStorm

Thanks again guys


----------



## Judi

We'll be looking forward to when you next come back 

Jason and Kate, keep us updated on your situation... I want to know whether they've been caught and whether you've got your stuff back. 

Anyways, with all this 'next-time' talk.... when should next time be? and what shall we do? I wonder how regular the meetings should be... monthly? bi-monthly? (and I mean that in both senses, like twice a month or once per two months)


----------



## societe anonyme

That sounds awful. What a crap way to end the night... Where did it occur? Hope everything gets back to normal ASAP though...

Anyway, if there's nothing uni-related going on, I'd definitely be up for a meeting. (Exams are over on 11 August, giving me a six week window of relative freedom before the next round of assignments nuke my weekends.)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judy, I have to lodge a claim for victims of crime to be able to get anything of mine back. Not sure how long that will take.

Sam, it happened in Craigieburn. What a lovely place.

My birthday is late next month, I was thinking of organising something for it. Does anybody have any issues with go-karting?


----------



## AussiePea

Dammit, a karting event without me  Seriously the best fun.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ospi said:


> Dammit, a karting event without me  Seriously the best fun.


Indeed as any form of racing is: The Best.


----------



## Judi

I hope that goes well, in any case Jason :S

Ooo, a 21st eh? Coincidentally I went go karting for the first time today. Personally it's not my thing, but really it's your choice for a b-day 

Ospi, how are brisbanittes meetings these days?


----------



## AussiePea

lol, non existant.


----------



## Judi

Aw... I remember it being quite opposite months ago too 
Why'd it stop?


----------



## ktbare

I've never been go-karting before, so I'd be interested. I think it might be fun.

Good luck Karin, I hope you're feeling okay wherever you are now .


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Another thing I havn't done since I was 13 was a full night of laser force.

Paintball might be cool to try too.


----------



## Judi

I vouch for the above ^ options


----------



## ktbare

The laser thing sounds good, But I'm not sure about paintball :um, a bit scared of the pain.


----------



## General Specific

go-karting is awesome fun, I would definitely be up for it


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> Coincidentally I went go karting for the first time today. Personally it's not my thing, but really it's your choice for a b-day


Which karting facility did you attend if I may ask?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Paintball has taken the lead.....

I shall leave my vote till the very last...


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hey sorry guys I voted for paintball as well, I just saw a poll and decided to vote...


----------



## Judi

^lol!

I went to la mans? Or something, in dandenong which is an area near where I live. I saw scoopoon had a sale so me and my bro brought one.


----------



## stripe

Hello.. This is weird, but I live in Melbourne o_0 Have been PMing Judi about coming along to a meet-up for some time, and we thought I should post here first to see if that's okay with everyone.. I don't want to make things awkward or anything.

Since it's your birthday meet-up Jaiyyson, this is probably really bad timing! I understand completely if you want this time in particular to be just the regular group, and guess I'll leave it up to you? 

Emily


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hey sorry guys I voted for paintball as well, I just saw a poll and decided to vote...


Totally understandable :rofl

I really _should _specify that this is a *MELBOURNE* meet up, :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

stripe said:


> Hello.. This is weird, but I live in Melbourne o_0 Have been PMing Judi about coming along to a meet-up for some time, and we thought I should post here first to see if that's okay with everyone.. I don't want to make things awkward or anything.
> 
> Since it's your birthday meet-up Jaiyyson, this is probably really bad timing! I understand completely if you want this time in particular to be just the regular group, and guess I'll leave it up to you?
> 
> Emily


Hey, no, not at all, it would be lovely to meet you 

Incidentally a gal that was staying in melbourne from norway has just departed back to her country, what better time to replenish the numbers again!


----------



## Judi

About the next meetup, I may be able to attend depending on the subjects I'm doing and the dates I'm available. I'm more inclined to the 31st than the 30th as well. Put me down as a maybe for now until I get my uni schedule, I've also already voted on the poll too


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> dandenong which is an area near where I live.


Yes, I know dandenong, lol. I'm in chelsea heights now. Sounds like le mans isn't that great. In order to have fun in karting the karts actually need to go fast and you need to do a whole GP race, otherwise it's not worth your time.

Paintball should be exciting though, I'm looking forward to shooting the gals


----------



## General Specific

so which Paintball place did you have in mind?


----------



## Judi

Jaiyyson said:


> Yes, I know dandenong, lol. I'm in chelsea heights now. Sounds like le mans isn't that great. In order to have fun in karting the karts actually need to go fast and you need to do a whole GP race, otherwise it's not worth your time.
> 
> Paintball should be exciting though, I'm looking forward to shooting the gals


Oh you're in the south eastern suburbs now? 
I'm generally not a fan of driving though, I'm too scared to actually try drifting. Other complaints are, my hands hurt from turning, helmet was heavy and smelling, cart was dirty, you do get your adrenaline running though and I suspect guys will enjoy it more. Give me a few months and I'll be willing to try it again, haha.

In regards to paintball, I've never been. Though apparently le mans also has laser tag. Two in one, |D


----------



## ktbare

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hey sorry guys I voted for paintball as well, I just saw a poll and decided to vote...


LOL. That's awesome.


----------



## stripe

Thankyou Jaiyyson! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone too  I'm kind of shy but I guess everyone else here is also haha. Cancels out, hopefully..


----------



## StarDS

Wow, new on here.

Hi everyone. 

Surprised to see people from Melbourne. I live in Melbourne also.

And I've noticed you have all been meeting up with one another, courages stuff, nice work!!

So glad i found this site, thought i was the only person in Melbourne. I've spent all day finding answers on this site. Loads of good info.

How have the meetings been? What kind of stuff have you all been doing? How many people from Melb? Would love to come to one sometime(if i can shake the nerves off, haha..) thats if i'm welcome to come.

Cheers guys. 

P.S Feel free to add me as a friend.


----------



## General Specific

Welcome StarDS 

I just added you as a friend.

I have only been to one meetup which was at someone's house and it was an enjoyable night overall.


----------



## ktbare

Hey Star DS. Welcome to SAS. Have also sent you a friend request .


----------



## Judi

Hey Star, You're more than welcome to come  It's nice meeting new people.
We've had three meetups so far... First to chocolate cafe and bowling, second was at someone's house, third was karaoke. I'm guessing paintballing is our next one 
I think they were good overall, a little awkward at times but I think that most of us have fun 

Btw, I've done a few units of accounting, and I suck at it |D


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Welcome man.

Sure thing, the more the merrier. I will add you to. The meet ups are a great opportunity overall. Hope you can make it to paintball. At this stage we try for a monthly set up


----------



## StarDS

Thank you all for the friend requests. And the warm welcoming

Paintballing sounds fun, have you guys locked in a date for it? And where abouts do they do it?

Oh and Judi, im guessing your doing/done a business degree of some sort.


----------



## ktbare

It looks like the date is either going to be the 30th or the 31st of July Star from what I've gathered.


----------



## Judi

Actually Star, I transfered our of accounting and business/economics in general |D I still find some aspects interesting though.

I'm hoping for the 31st though, I think I have class on the 30th. (Plus, is it possible to play paintball at night?) As for where, I guess that's something we've got to figure out...


----------



## General Specific

I have been Paintballing in Ballan a couple of times. Their setup is pretty good and they have a few different fields/games there


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Actually I've got so much on right now I haven't actually had much time to think about the meet up.


----------



## StarDS

I know they do it at little river witch is just before Geelong. however it is pricey. Hectic time for me with cash got school books etc. Might have to meet you all at the next meet. Unless any of you are up for some drinks in the city one weekend.


----------



## General Specific

I wouldn't mind catching up in the city sometime


----------



## StarDS

Well i can do any of the next few weekends including this on.

What area do people live in? I'm in Greensborough way.

Just want to let you all know, my first priority in life at the moment is to fight this SA, however i can't do it on my own, i need you guys. I think we all need to work together. We can do it!!


----------



## General Specific

Well let's get the ball rolling then. Who's free this Saturday night?


----------



## Judi

Wow, you mean tomorrow? So sudden, if only I were in Melbourne more often. I probaly shouldn't travel back and fourth too often so I'll only come back for the bigger meetups. And I'll be free during nexxt uni holidays though. 

I live in Melbourne during the holidays but stay on campus when at uni (my uni's in Wagga Wagga NSW) for the rest of the year, in case some of you don't know


----------



## BTW

I am not free this Saturday night. I thought I should account for myself for paintball though. I should be free on both the 30th and 31st.


----------



## General Specific

On second thoughts this saturday probably is too short notice, just disregard my post.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I think the 31st is becoming more and more attractive. Well I only intend on doing this in the day time anyway since it really is more of a day time activity (from what I know).

I'm still really busy to think about the meet but I understand I really have to get a wriggle on. I *will* have a look very soon.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judy, so you have to drive yourself to mum and dad's everytime you want to see family from New South?? Wow.


----------



## ktbare

I'm free this Saturday .

I'd be up for drinks in the city too or anything really, I'm living all on my own and I don't get much contact with other humans its pretty sad.

Oh and I'm in the northern suburbs too at the moment.


----------



## Judi

Jaiyyson said:


> Judy, so you have to drive yourself to mum and dad's everytime you want to see family from New South?? Wow.


Nah, most of the time I take the train, but I took my luggage back home this time.


----------



## societe anonyme

I have a temporary lull in proceedings for uni so would be up for drinks somewhere too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

As to drinks tomorrow night Matt man unfortunately I'm still a little shaken from the last time I was out at night and considering my mobile was also stolen I might have to give it a miss this time round. :afr

If it all does end up happening tho I recommend the corner hotel in richmond, or, there's another great little irish style pub around the corner from there that also does live bands and has a great little lounge. If you decide to head into CBD instead then give 'the pony bar' a shot, I went there with Seven Island Suite from this site a couple of years ago, they play nice rock music but it can get crowded depending on the day and sometimes there's big lines to get in.

Enjoy yourselves

~Peace


----------



## Mrfishy

i dont know about drinks on saturday but i may be able to go on 30th,31st.

And thank you to everyone who went to karaoke. That was somthing that i thought i would never do. If it wasnt for the fact that we where in a private room i would never gone. And even then i had second thoughts about the whole thing.

It was good to meet everyone. Even if it was a little bit out of my comfort zone but in the end it was a good experince and i had a good time, as usual i made it out to be worse then it was going to be


----------



## StarDS

I could do drinks tonight. Where's easiest for all to meet?
Haven't been to any of those places jaiyyson mention but would be happy to try one of them.


----------



## General Specific

Jaiyyson - That's ok mate, I understand. I would probably do the same thing in your situation. I have been to Pony a couple of times- it's a pretty cool little bar. 

A friend of mine is a referee at Ballan Paintball. I can talk to her about it if you like and see if we need to make a booking or anything. 


I know I was keen to go to drinks tonight but I won't be able to make it after all. Sorry guys


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> A friend of mine is a referee at Ballan Paintball. I can talk to her about it if you like and see if we need to make a booking or anything.


Alright, that sounds pretty awesome. Just let me know the info dude.


----------



## Judi

For the meantime, shall we get attendance on the 31st Paintball meeting? just copy + paste... and add your name.

*Coming:* Judi,

*Maybe:*

*Not coming:*


----------



## ktbare

Coming: Judi, ktbare


----------



## General Specific

Yes it would help if I had a rough idea of who's definitely going. I'm guessing there will be around 10 of us?


----------



## BTW

Coming: Judi, ktbar, BTW


----------



## monkeymagic86

where are all the nsw sas user's??

All the Aussie seem to be from Melb, your taking over the forum is seems to be. lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*Coming: *Judi, ktbare, BTW
*Maybe:*
*Not coming: *Jaiyyson


----------



## Judi

monkeymagic86 said:


> where are all the nsw sas user's??
> 
> All the Aussie seem to be from Melb, your taking over the forum is seems to be. lol.


heheh, there are a few from NSW though, seek and you shall find? 

I used to think the same thing about the brisbanites, they started meeting up before we did


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am coming to paintball I just wanted to be different


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Damn silly moods of mine pay yourselves a favour and give no heed


----------



## General Specific

I read your post and I was thinking wtf you were the one organising it :lol


----------



## ktbare

so that's 4 people. Aren't you coming Aces shy?


----------



## General Specific

yeah I am, just forgot to add my name hehe

Coming: Judi, ktbare, BTW, Jaiyyson, Aces_Shy


----------



## stripe

Coming: Judi, ktbare, BTW, Jaiyyson, Aces_Shy, stripe


----------



## StarDS

Coming: Judi, ktbare, BTW, Jaiyyson, Aces_Shy, stripe

Not coming: StarDS


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

StarDS said:


> Coming: Judi, ktbare, BTW, Jaiyyson, Aces_Shy, stripe
> 
> Not coming: StarDS


Are you really not coming or are you just trying to be different like me?


----------



## ktbare

Yeah, how come you aren't coming StarDS? . It'd be cool to have some new people.


----------



## StarDS

Jaiysson, Ktbare: I really would love to come and meet you all. I'm just tight with cash at the moment. I'm pretty sure its about 100 bux a head. Got school books and stuff to pay for. Sorry Guys


----------



## Judi

How much did you pay for your session at Ballan Aces_shy?


----------



## Judi

another note: How are we to even get there? We need several cars and drivers for cars don't we? |D

Been looking at the site, it seems their cheapest option is 30 bucks for half a day, which sounds pretty good.


----------



## StarDS

Had a look also, that 30 bux is for 100 balls. I've asked some of my friends and they reckon 100 balls lasts you about 15 minutes.

Also this is a clip of the actual course.





Judi: i know their is a ballan train station it's on the v'line service to ballarat, however i dont know how far it is from the station.


----------



## General Specific

I can't remember how I much I spent last time but I bought a lot of extra paintballs because you go through them fairly quickly.

I would be willing to drive some of us there too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

People tell me you get pretty bruised up. I'm looking forward to this 

Star DS, I'd offer to pay for you man but I already offered money off for those attending my go kart party, so I'm not sure how good I'll be for cash, though if it turns out the way I expect, not many will accept the offer, so it's quite possible that you could come last minute if that's the case and I could just let you know. That way you don't miss out.

Aces_Shy, that's a good offer since I'm not sure if I'll have my motorcycle on the road by then.


----------



## StarDS

I couldn't except your offer Jaiyyson, appreciate your generosity though.


----------



## General Specific

Alrighty then..

I just spoke to my friend and she is no longer a paintball referee so she can't give us discounts but that's okay.

She gave me a link to the website which has all the info and allows you to make a booking online.

Info on the Ballan paintball courses:
http://paintballgames.com.au/info_ballan.htm

Pricing:
http://paintballgames.com.au/prices_fullday.htm
http://paintballgames.com.au/prices_halfday.htm
http://paintballgames.com.au/prices_specials.htm

They have a lot of different deals to choose from including a couple of monthly specials. Please note the group deals don't apply to us as they are for groups of 15+

Last time I went to Ballan our group had a full day session and I chose the Rambo package which gives you 500 paintballs. I still ended up buying extra paintballs lol

100 extra paintballs cost $20

The pricing all depends on whether you guys want to play half a day or a full day. They provide a free BBQ lunch if you play all day.

Apparently a $25 deposit per person is required 7 days beforehand too.

Let me know what your thoughts are


----------



## Judi

I wouldn't mind, but a full day seems long. 9am to 4pm? hm... Wouldn't you get tired? That aside, I don't know if I could get to Balan before 9 |D That's when I wake up... haha.

Looks like people can choose their package too, so it wouldn't matter how much each are willing to pay, the cheapest option is still 30 dollars. They'd just have to play like a sniper rather than a rifleman. 

As for food, would that barbeque idea seem like a good one now?

And driving... I think I need transport too, with only one driver this wouldn't do. Any other takers? I mean, er... I assume that several of us won't be able to drive? :/


----------



## stripe

I didn't realise how expensive it would be! Will still come along, probably only get 100 or 200 paintballs and yeah, be a sniper hahah. There'd be a place to sit out and wait for everyone else to finish right? I'm okay with doing that. It sounds like a few of us are going to be keeping it cheap? 

Looked at the map, Ballan station seems a fair way from the location, so a car will have to be involved somewhere. I don't drive, but if there aren't enough car seats I could travel to Ballan station and be a 2nd trip thing.. 

The barbeque idea sounds good to me Judi


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That July deal is looking very cool. $99 for 600. :yes I wonder what exactly the conditions are.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

stripe said:


> I didn't realise how expensive it would be!


I am happy to compensate people and buy them extra paintballs if they run out. I have a 'birthday allowance' *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Judi

stripe said:


> Looked at the map, Ballan station seems a fair way from the location, so a car will have to be involved somewhere. I don't drive, but if there aren't enough car seats I could travel to Ballan station and be a 2nd trip thing..


That sounds like a good idea  
I think I'll be catching the train too if that option is done, I heard there's this condition where if you use vline you can use the metro trains for free.Though I have no idea how to implement it...

Jaiyyson, specials are for groups with 15 or more people. Even if everyone is going, I don't think there's enough.


----------



## General Specific

stripe said:


> There'd be a place to sit out and wait for everyone else to finish right?


Yep, they have designated safe areas for you to wait for your next turn.



Judi said:


> Jaiyyson, specials are for groups with 15 or more people. Even if everyone is going, I don't think there's enough.


Actually I think that particular special is valid for anybody and is separate from the group specials. We would have to ring up and ask about the exact conditions though.

Ballan station does seem pretty far from the paintball place. Does anybody else drive?

Perhaps an afternoon session (1-4pm) would be the way to go.


----------



## Gregory Gherkinson

Hello Everyone, my name's Greg. 

I'm from Melbourne and I have social anxiety, I've been following your thread over the past few days, although not so recently as i'vm incredibly drunk, do I qualify to join your club?

Hellom, and I hope to meet many of you over the next few days.


----------



## Judi

Aces_Shy said:


> Perhaps an afternoon session (1-4pm) would be the way to go.


Sounds good to me.

If we can't find a suitible driver, we could try Melbourne indoor paintball instead, it's supposed to be 5 min from CBD. So in worse case scenario, Aces_shy will take several short trips? |D

You save money if you play on sunday as well, which incidently would be much better for me  is the 1st on sunday ok with anyome?

Hi Greg, yeah, if you'd like to come, just add your name on the list there. 
Oh, and Welcome to SAS :boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I agree for sunday afternoon. Only issue now is drivers. I could've very well been a driver since I have my licence but unfortunately I haven't bought another car.

Come on guys we need to reach something soon so we can book!!


----------



## stripe

The Sunday is my birthday, so I probably wouldn't be able to come if it were Sunday. But I understand that meet ups are a case of what works best for everyone so I'm alright haha.


----------



## ktbare

I drive, but I don't get my car back until around the 30th. If I have my car by then I might be able to take some people.


----------



## General Specific

Ballan would be more fun but at least Melbourne Indoor Paintball is a lot easier to get to.

Sunday is fine by me too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So ballan or melbourne? I think Melbourne is more practical. 

Emily, that's a shame you won't make it, what are you doing for your birthday? How old are you turning?


----------



## stripe

19. Usually my mums mother visits or we go there on birthdays. Not really something I can get out of.

Hope you all have a good time anyway


----------



## Judi

Aw... what if we do it next week instead? or is that bad? :S

Or we could still hold it on saturday, but I'd honestly be too sleep deprived to enjoy things too much. :/ I can try though.


----------



## Mrfishy

I can drive myself. And i would be happy to drive people there. Unfortunately i only have 1 passenger seat. So if anyone can put up with a most likely awkward situation and preferably live in the south/eastern suburbs they can ride along.


----------



## Judi

Woah, Are you in the south eastern suburbs too mrfishy? So there's at least four of us in the south eastern area. (that I know of) which suburb are you from?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm up for a lift man.


----------



## General Specific

Maybe we should go to Melbourne just to make things easier for everyone.


----------



## ktbare

Hey Greg, welcome to SAS . Sorry for snubbing you before didn't notice your post. Of course you qualify to join lol, there's no prerequisites .


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yer man, I'll have a look at this Melbourne place then.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Lol, check this, looks like if I spend $100 on paintballs including all other gear I am also entitled to eight beers :yes :drunk Looks like I might be getting my drinking boots on too :lol

http://www.melbourneindoorpaintball.com.au/


----------



## Judi

Heh, I'll just play the game thanks  
Are we going with the sunday then? It is cheaper on sunday as well... 45 dollars for 200 paintballs.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Man this indoor paintballing place looks a sight better matty.. Glow in the dark paintballs.. Sweet. Sniper tower, super sweet. 5 Mins from Melbourn CBD also makes this a very accesible option and I'm afraid the beer offer has tipped this option in my favour :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yes indeed we shall. Sunday does have the best deal.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So seven of us for melbourne indoor paintballing then. Good stuff.

Bring your game faces with.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

hey btw Judy, nobody said you had to drink!


----------



## BTW

So do you mean sunday the 1st?


----------



## Judi

Yeah, I think so... unless people are free this sunday... but I guess that's too soon? :/


----------



## Mrfishy

Coming: Judi, ktbare, BTW, Jaiyyson, Aces_Shy, stripe, chosen_one, Mrfishy

Not coming: StarDS 


i missed puting my name earlier


----------



## Judi

I think I'm free on Saturday now, so either Sat or sunday is fine with me. 
So this is for the 31st or 1st btw.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Wait I thought Stripe couldn't make it ? Well if we move to saturday I guess she could come? But then again I just got a new job today and they ask me to work saturdays, so I'm not sure of what can be done until it get's a little closer. Stocktake is finished and loads of orders are coming in. We have 32 servers to be integrated before next friday


----------



## stripe

Will just update the listy thing, I can't come if it's on the 1st. In the interest of Sundays money saving-ness, going on the 1st is probably a good choice, so don't mind me.

Coming: Judi, ktbare, BTW, Jaiyyson, Aces_Shy, chosen_one, Mrfishy

Not coming: StarDS, stripe

I'd be up for going somewhere for drinks or whatever any time really as was discussed before. I guess it's something that doesn't require as much notice as paintball? But yes, first paintball talk, later other things


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

stripe said:


> I'd be up for going somewhere for drinks or whatever any time really as was discussed before. I guess it's something that doesn't require as much notice as paintball? But yes, first paintball talk, later other things


Alright, yes, it would be nice to all get together for a relaxed drink at a live music bar or something. You can also enjoy the music instead of forcing conversation the whole time, and as you mentioned, easier to organise.

I was thinking of making a booking for paintball tomorrow but not 100% I can do that of a Sunday. I MIGHT be able to sneak in a booking on monday during lunch break.. We'll see. I have to do it either way anyway and when I do I'll let you all know.

@Stripe, btw, that is very quixotic of you. You're right, I think the majority of people attending are on a tight budget. In any case, hopefully you'll get to meet us all soon


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Unfortunately due to unforeseen circumstances paintballing will have to be called off folks. I have to help somebody clean and pack a house up so said person may move by a designated date. I am sorry for the inconvenience, as I understand it has been in the plans for some time, however, we shall make up for it over drinks some other time with a less rigid meet up schedule and structure.

Yours,

~Jaiyyson


----------



## Judi

I think we can still do it, minus Jaiyson, Say this Saturday so we can have Stripe come along  We did plan this for a while already, and it'd be a waste not to go through with it. Although whether we should still do paintball is another matter, since somebody has to book and do a deposit. I kind of organised the karaoke the last meetup so is it ok if someone else does it? 

Or if no one else bothers, perhaps a local bar or other place people recommend should do... or a movie perhaps?


----------



## ktbare

Yeah I am the "said person" so I won't be able to make it either.

As Judi said though, I don't see why you guys can't still all go, no ones running the show here.


----------



## BTW

If you guys want to go paintballing I can book and do a deposit, though I wouldn't mind seeing a movie or going to a bar or something either. 

So presumably we have six people coming on Saturday? If we are going paintballing what time do you guys want? I will be free for the whole day (though I don't really want to do 9am). And what package? Trooper pack looks like the cheapest for Saturday, $79 for 300 paintballs. I hope that's not too expensive for anyone, if it is we should do something else.


----------



## Judi

Is it not too much trouble though? I think it costs quite a bit, that's all...

I have no preference of time either.

I don't really have a budget, so whatever is fine with me


----------



## BTW

Er, so are deposits usually the entire price? I can not find anything that actually says what it is on the site.

If it is the entire price that is kind of a lot. Idk if everyone is going to be able to confirm yes or no in time to make a booking. And I would prefer if at least some people could give me the money before I pay the deposit. That might be too difficult though.


----------



## Judi

I don't think it is, but you're right in that it doesn't say how much the deposit should be...

Even I'm not sure if I can make it or not  Maybe the music/bar is a better idea?


----------



## BTW

Yeah that might be a better idea. Also I just realized, if we do that then Star DS might be able to come.


----------



## StarDS

I could do the bar/music thing. However i was just put on meds today and it's thrown me around a bit. I'm worried i'd be bad company. I really hope they work as i haven't had much success in the past with meds.


----------



## General Specific

I'm guessing the deposit would only be part of the total amount. I would be happy to transfer some money across if everyone still wants to do paintball.

I think the Bar or Movies would be MUCH easier to organise though. 

I am free saturday and sunday but not sure about saturday night.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'd have to put in my two cents here lol

Aces_Shy is absolutely right. Why not simplify meetings down a little? Seems like we'd get a much more solid attendance that way and if it's a saturday night, heck, I'd encourage Kate to come out too. During the day is no good, night = ideal.

I know Kate said she wanted me through the day to help so I'd have to run it by her but I'm sure we could do a saturday night? Live music bar? Any takers????

It seems paintball is just too cumbersome to pull together in time with confirmations, bookings and getting everyone to attend on the same day.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> I am free saturday and sunday but not sure about saturday night.


Ah crap. Friday night I will actually be unavailable. Well anyway, since I WAS the one to cancel paintball I will leave it to you guys to decide on another date. I will no longer bother hijacking or inteferring


----------



## BTW

Well just to let you guys know, they called me back and the deposit is only $20 per person. But if everyone wants to go paintballing, I doubt we can get people to confirm in time for this weekend.

For something else this weekend, I am free anytime.


----------



## Judi

Friday is no good for me, and there's a high chance I won't make it on saturday either... sunday is a possibility for me, but may also be an impossibility... haha


----------



## General Specific

I think Jason was referring to me not being available saturday night but I might be able to make it after all.

Does anyone have any preference on which bar they would like to go to?


----------



## Judi

Hey guys, unfortunately I won't be able to make it at all. Hope you all have fun and will let me know the results of the outting 
Cheers~


----------



## BTW

So how many people are still up for something this weekend? If there is still going to be a meet up, it looks like Saturday night might work the best?


----------



## General Specific

Yeah I'm keen if the meetup is still happening


----------



## stripe

I can't come tomorrow night either. Stupid having a birthday


----------



## StarDS

Can't make it guys sorry. I have family commitments tomorrow night.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'd be interested in a meet up when more of us can make it..

I'd like to meet star ds and stripe. Btw happy birthday stripe!!


----------



## Judi

Why don't you guys try tomorrow(sunday)? Or maybe next week? I'll be free then 

Oh yes, and Happy Birthday Stripe


----------



## BTW

I think next week might be better than tomorrow, hopefully more people can make it then.

Happy birthday Stripe! And Jason as well, for whenever your birthday was.


----------



## Judi

Alright... so who can make the 7th of August? I'm sure I can, and I wouldn't mind what to do


----------



## General Specific

Yeah count me in


----------



## StarDS

Saturday should be ok for me. Want to watch Cats beat the Pies first though. 

Anyone have any places in mind?


----------



## Onkaparinga

So how many meetups have you Melbournites had so far? I've been thinking of meeting up with a few regulars in my fortnightly support group and find this thread inspiring.


----------



## Judi

I think we've had 3 meetups so far (right?), and probaly one more this weekend. It seems to be a monthly thing so far. It seems like there would be more, but I guess most of the posts here is gab about the next meeting XD


----------



## stripe

7th is good for me too.

I don't know of any places, have only been out to a barish thing once since turning 18 and it wasn't the greatest place..
Do you have any ideas StarDS?


----------



## strawberryjulius

MELBOURNE STINKS.

Hai.


----------



## StarDS

Think jaiyyson mentioned something about seeing a live band. Not sure where they play. I usually go to places with electronic music. But am happy to see a band. As long as i can get beers im happy.

You able to make it jaiyyson? What places you go to that have bands?


----------



## strawberryjulius

I want to see a SASsy circle pit. GO GO GO.


----------



## matty

Berry stop crashin Melbourne's party.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Yes daddy.


----------



## Judi

Go back to your own brisbane thread you!

Or come live in the cesspool known as Melbourne


----------



## Judi

Anyways, quoting of Jaiyyson from a few pages back:

"
If it all does end up happening tho I recommend the corner hotel in richmond, or, there's another great little irish style pub around the corner from there that also does live bands and has a great little lounge. If you decide to head into CBD instead then give 'the pony bar' a shot, I went there with Seven Island Suite from this site a couple of years ago, they play nice rock music but it can get crowded depending on the day and sometimes there's big lines to get in. "


----------



## matty

Judi said:


> Go back to your own brisbane thread you!
> 
> Or come live in the cesspool known as Melbourne


I have a crush on Melbourne. Dont tell Brisbane, she might get jealous. Although I am leaving her at the end of the year.


----------



## Judi

matty said:


> I have a crush on Melbourne. Dont tell Brisbane, she might get jealous. Although I am leaving her at the end of the year.


Oh! A love affair eh? Well if it's Melbourne, I'm sure Brisbane would understand


----------



## matty

Judi said:


> Oh! A love affair eh? Well if it's Melbourne, I'm sure Brisbane would understand


Well since you put it that way, I may break the news. But she hits me and I am scared. I am actually leaving her for Vancouver.


----------



## Judi

matty said:


> Well since you put it that way, I may break the news. But she hits me and I am scared. I am actually leaving her for Vancouver.


Ooo, that's another story and she may not be quite as forgiving *shakes head*, at least she can't hit you over the ocean :clap


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yeah, as Judy has quoted lol, that's what I'll say only again but instead I'll save my finger mitchondria's the hassle. I'm lazy!

Btw good for the 7th I am. Friday night. Hmm, yeah, I think the Pony Bar plays lot's of classic rock stuff, honestly it's not to my taste (the atmosphere and crowd) though the music is alright. I've also been to the Espy in St.Kilda which is alright I guess. They do live stuff there but I actually preferred Richmond and those other live venues I spoke of.

If anyone wants my number in regards to Fridie just let me know! We should have another rendezvous however.


----------



## Judi

The 7th is a Saturday mind you...
Can't make friday


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Saturday it is!


----------



## stripe

I like the sound of those Jaiyyson. If you liked them then I suppose we should too. Which was your favourite? I vote we go there


----------



## StarDS

Yep i'm in.! Happy to do Richmond, you got an address Jaiyyson? 

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Judi

Can we meet at the station Jaiyyson? Or somewhere not at the pub, because I wouldn't know how to get there =.=;; You know, whichever pub that is.


----------



## Judi

Attendance: Judi, Aces_shy, stripe, chosen_one, Jaiyyson, StarDS

thusfar it seems


----------



## ktbare

I won't be able to come this weekend. Have fun guys.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ktbare said:


> I won't be able to come this weekend. Have fun guys.


Why not? Can I bribe with some drinks on me??


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The corner hotel is directly underneath Richmond station overpass. Although I say we meet either Melbourne central as per usual and take it from there since I think it's the hotel around the corner from the corner hotel that's the one with the live music.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I can't remember the name of that one.


----------



## ktbare

Jaiyyson said:


> Why not? Can I bribe with some drinks on me??


Tempting, but unfortunately no, I've got too much on this weekend.


----------



## Judi

What times should we meet?


----------



## BTW

Attendance: Judi, Aces_shy, stripe, chosen_one, Jaiyyson, StarDS, BTW


----------



## Judi

Sounds good to me  I don't mind either place (though richmond station is closer personally) perhaps Melbourne central is better for meeting people though.


----------



## StarDS

7:30 good for me. I dont mind meeting at Richmond station. I'm on the Eltham train line but can walk form Jolimont station.


----------



## General Specific

I'm thinking about driving in because my train line is dodgy at night lol and I can't drink at the moment anyway..

May be able to give some people a lift


----------



## Judi

I'm hoping to go home early enough to catch the train home, I live in the south east anyways , about an hour away from CBD... but that's for the offer anyways 

StarDS... how would you recognise us though? Both you and stripe haven't met us before so would have trouble finding the group. Last time we met on the white seat/statues in front of freedom furniture which makes things easier. Your choice though  At the very least, swap numbers with a few of us so you won't get lost.


----------



## StarDS

I've sent my number to a couple people. If anyone else wants it msg me. I dont mind meeting there if thats easiest for everyone. I just thought Richmond would be better because its closer to where we were going.


----------



## Judi

Alrighty, if you're ok with it  I hope there are places to sit and wait there. I hope I won't be late... but knowing me there's a high possibility for that... haha

Well, see you all on Sat then


----------



## General Specific

ok so we're meeting 7.30 at Richmond station?


----------



## BTW

I am guessing we would meet out the front, in the area you are in when you go out the gates, next to platform 1, i think? I think there are some seats or something there.


----------



## StarDS

Yeah sounds good to me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I say freedom furniture as per always. It's much easier there, plus I can get a coffee too lol. I think I'd feel safert here at night too than just waiting around at richmond station. 

So 7.30pm by the white seats in melbourne central. Freedom furniture!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

We can just take it all from there. We can train it straight from Melbourne Central.


----------



## Mrfishy

Ill be able to make it. I would also prefer to meet up at melbourne central.


----------



## StarDS

Yeah cool ok.


----------



## Judi

Hm... I hope people will get the message in time. Did you text everyone about it Jason?


----------



## General Specific

Yeah Melbourne Central is fine by me


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Don't have everyone's number Judy!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Plus I kind of assumed this would be one of the first places people would think to check before heading out to the meet up. Does anyone have stripes number?


----------



## stripe

o_0 

The post didn't work! Sorry, I probably confused you to death Judi.. Posted on here from my phone before PMing but it didn't work!

I can't come, hurt my ankle today at netball, all swollen and hurty. It isn't broken or anything serious, just walking is a pain. Don't think it's the best circumstances to meet everyone in..

Hope you all have a good time though  I'll be reading the posts after the meet, being jealous and annoyed!


----------



## Judi

...
To be honest with you all, I'm not exactly in the mood for going out today either... I've got an exam on wednesday and because of circumstaces, I didn't study all that much for it yet. Not that I'm chickening out! I just don't think I'll be good company. So ...er... just a warning if I don't attend, that's why.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Rockin' night at the movies fellas ^_^


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That Inception movie was a killer.


----------



## Judi

Is that what you did? What about that pub/music place? Did Akara manage to find you guys in the end? How many turned up? etc...

Sorry for not coming, and not trading dvds with Matt and Jason... my apologies...
Although, I've already seen Inception, and it's quite a nifty movie eh?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I forgot my ID last night :'( be glad you didn't come then!

Neo found us, yes. There ended up being about 6 of us in the end.

At the start of the night we went into the english tavern in melb central for a beer but after that the bouncers come out to play /D


----------



## Judi

I didn't get much studying done  but i didn't honestly feel like going out, haha... I would've had a major guilt trip the next day...

So... you guys went to richmond, went to the pub for a little while before being booted out, then went to central to watch the movie... is that the gist of it? 

Did you get why the Jap guy was an old man at the start of the movie then? I understood most of it... except for that bit, and the similar scene near the end.


----------



## BTW

I made it home fine. Inception was really good, there are so many little bits that didn't fully understand at first.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> I didn't get much studying done  but i didn't honestly feel like going out, haha... I would've had a major guilt trip the next day...
> 
> So... you guys went to richmond, went to the pub for a little while before being booted out, then went to central to watch the movie... is that the gist of it?
> 
> Did you get why the Jap guy was an old man at the start of the movie then? I understood most of it... except for that bit, and the similar scene near the end.


The jap guy really got stuck on a much lower level, as Neo referred to.. But yeah, both his and Leo's eyes were weird. I'm not sure I understood that aspect wholly either.


----------



## General Specific

That was a great night out even though we couldn't get into the pub in Richmond. I didn't fully understand Inception either.


----------



## StarDS

Was good to meet all you. Sorry, wasn't in form last night.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

StarDS said:


> Was good to meet all you. Sorry, wasn't in form last night.


Your on new meds man give yourself a chance to adjust.


----------



## Judi

Well, still interested in future meetups guys? I'd still like to do paintball if everyone is still keen. Everyone has to keep a close eye at the thread though, because we don't want cancellations 

I'll be available for a few fridays after next week as well (but not next friday ) so we can do drinks? 

Or maybe we can try iceskating at the icehouse now? |D


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Honestly I'd like to ice skate since I haven't done that since I was a kid, either that or go for drinks again, this time though I will bring my ID :lol


----------



## stripe

I'm an iceskating lover (and the ankle will definitely be okay enough 2+ weeks from now ^_^) so I'm happy with that or drinks.


----------



## StarDS

Iceskating and drinks would be interesting. lol


----------



## Judi

*bump*
How's the 28th sound? Or is it too soon? (for iceskating, lol)

Or if you guys prefer drinks... 27th?


----------



## stripe

27th or 28th are both good for me. What does everyone else think? About iceskating vs. drinks.. and times. I hope people haven't lost interest?


----------



## BTW

27th and 28th are both fine for me. If its between ice skating and drinks... I will vote drinks. But they both sound good.


----------



## Judi

So five people for skating?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'll do ICESKATING


----------



## ktbare

I'll vote for drinks.


----------



## Judi

Well... the benefit of skating is that we can go shopping afterwards  To look at clothes, food, whatever we feel like afterwards so that it won't be as...er... boring to those who hate skating ^^

I vote skating too btw.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

A poll is probably an order.


----------



## stripe

We could actually do both, without it becoming a falling on head and getting fingers cut off disaster (as hilarious as it would be ) Skating followed by drinks? I think it could work, if people were in a drinks mood after skating anyway. The session from 5-7 would be good for that. 

But if it's either one or the other I vote skating


----------



## Judi

Sounds good, I'd be prepared for both... but I think we should go earlier for skating? We have to catch a tram from southern cross to docklands...And hopefully someone knows a good bar in the city as well.


----------



## stripe

The earlier one is 11:30 to 1:30 (excluding the kids 'sk8' session). Which wouldn't be the best time for going out in that way? I dunno, I don't ever go out for drinks haha  But yeah, I was pretty much just trying to find a happy medium, if both isn't convenient then ehh.. poll it is?


----------



## StarDS

Unfortunately I can't make it. Hope you all have fun what ever you guys decide to do.


----------



## Judi

Oh dear  and interest in this meetup is already lacking as it is 

Is it the iceskating idea? Or is it just too soon?


----------



## Selbbin

I'd like to be there. I'm in Sydney but I'd fly down for some kind of meet up. Not sure how I'd go though. I have always found the idea of an SA meet-up strange and awkward.


----------



## StarDS

For me it's finances.


----------



## Mrfishy

If im tired from work i wont go but if im not tired i will go so i guess its a maybe depending on how i feel on the day.


----------



## General Specific

I think Ice Skating could be a lot of fun but I'm not fussed either way.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Haha yeah I'd go iceskating anyway, even if I had to go alone!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I mean, with drinking, what else do you do?


----------



## Judi

^ Exactly, I mean... I guess we could play pool? but then we'd sit around and stare at each other without anything to talk about >.>

Alright, I guess we go from either 11-4 or 5-7:30 on Sat... or 7-12 on friday?

I hope I'm reading it right.


----------



## ktbare

I don't really care what we do either, although I know I'll be awful at ice-skating.


----------



## General Specific

Don't worry Kate I probably won't be much better lol.

My friend says ice skating is like a combination between roller blading and skiing. I went skiing yesterday and was pretty bad at it because it was my first time doing it.


----------



## stripe

http://www.icehouse.com.au/images/stories/icehouse_schedule.pdf
Is that the schedule you were looking at Judi? I'm confused at the 11-4 :S

But yes, I don't ultimately mind what time we go at really, whatever works for everyone. Would probably prefer the 5-7pm or later sessions though (just cause.. I dislike mornings haha).


----------



## Judi

I haven't been skiing in years :'( 

Well, yeah skating is kinda like both, but once you get used to it I find skating easier than blading because the lack of friction means you can move around alot easier (but also fall alot easier, haha)

^ Yeah, that's the table I was looking at. I think the late session sounds good too


----------



## BTW

Saturday would be a little bit more convenient for me than Friday, but it doesn't really matter. Those times are all fine with me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That night sesh sounds alright. Yeah there's nothing stopping people for going for drinks afterwards but I'm not sure if I'd stick around for that, I'd likely just do the skating.


----------



## Judi

Shall we meet at Saturday... say at 4 or 4:30 at Southern cross? (I know you can go there from this station) We can meet at Hungry Jacks 

Either that or, maybe we could meet somewhere in the docklands? I'm trying to think of a landmark at the docklands, but nothing really comes to mind |D


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Something came up looks as though I won't be able to make it. Have fun though. /)


----------



## General Specific

I like the sound of the night session and I think Hungry Jacks would be a good meeting spot


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

is this on this sat or next one?


----------



## stripe

This Sat. I hope you thought it was next Sat, and can now come! more = better 

Meeting at Hungry Jacks sounds good.


*is excited*


----------



## Judi

So.. is it 5 people going, plus one maybe? Is that right?

And I agree with more = better


----------



## ktbare

So is it 430pm at hungry jacks near Flinders Street?


----------



## Judi

The hungry jacks at Southern Cross, from there we take a tram to the docklands... unless meeting at the docklands is better?


----------



## ktbare

Ahh okay, I don't know where I got Flinders street from, cool.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

stripe said:


> This Sat. I hope you thought it was next Sat, and can now come! more = better
> 
> Meeting at Hungry Jacks sounds good.
> 
> *is excited*


I am a little confused, I can't make it THIS sat but I could make the next one, so if it's this sat I can't go :stu


----------



## stripe

sorry about that, I was thinking you thought it was next Sat and could go this Sat.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Haha, well that does kind of suck. Anyway have fun guys. I have to go to my god-sister's 18th.


----------



## ktbare

Okay guys, don't laugh at me when I can't even stand up on the skates okay .


----------



## Judi

No worries! We can all be fools together


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Haha, now this is going to be something I didn't want to miss. Nobody break any bones alright??


----------



## BTW

Unfortunately I am sick and I don't think I am going to be up for ice skating today. Sorry for bringing the numbers down. Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## stripe

So there's just 4 now..

Should it still happen?


----------



## Judi

I dunno, I'm thinking the same... only four people 

What does Kate and Matt think?


----------



## BTW

Sorry about this guys. If you like, I could meet you afterward or something but I don't think I have the energy for skating.


----------



## General Specific

Well I'm still up for Ice Skating if you girls are too


----------



## stripe

^ I still am too.


----------



## Judi

Yeah, me too


----------



## General Specific

Awesome I shall see you soon then


----------



## ktbare

I'm still coming, scared though . But I'm making myself!!


----------



## StarDS

How was the iceskating guys?? Wish i could of made it!


----------



## Judi

Yeah, Good good. 

Emily skates really well (she's Stripe btw), and the rest of us were crap XD Well, my feet keep hurting because I've got feet issues ... so I had to take alot of breaks, but by the time I was ready for more it was over  It sucks to have feet issues, but I'm glad I can at least run and walk normally 

After that we went to Nandos for dinner, that was funny


----------



## ktbare

Yeah, Stripe skated so well, well everyone but me did well lol.
LOL yeah Judi, we need acesShy to post up the pics of that rooster.


----------



## General Specific

Good to see you again Kate and Judy and it was nice meeting you Stripe 

Ice Skating was a lot of fun and not quite as hard as I thought it would be. As already mentioned, Stripe put us all to shame lol.

We're sorry for defacing your rooster Mr Nando..


----------



## StarDS

Wow, sounds like you all had fun. I've been ice skating once before i wasn't that great at it, spent a lot of the time of the floor was still heaps of fun!(sept for my wet bum, lol) Too bad about the feet issues Judi. The Nandos rooster doesn't look too happy, haha..


----------



## stripe

You 3 haven't skated countless times before though, which I have! I didn't think you were that crap anyway  everyone struggles at 1st, and feet problems don't help..

But yes, I had a great night, it was nice meeting you all. The rooster thing was hilarious.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That rooster looks like Julia Gillard.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I daresay she's fairly mild too. :lol


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling

*hiiii*

Hey are you still here???


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Errr, hm. Yes? Not sure how to answer that.

Anyway what's happening for the next meet up? I'm probably more keen because I didn't make it to the last one.


----------



## BTW

Me too. I'm going to be quite busy though, I hope I can fit it in.

Is paintball too inconvenient/expensive for everyone? Or, what about pool? I can't think of any other ideas we haven't tried, other than drinks.


----------



## Judi

I think a few of us are very keen on paintball (including myself) but I think it's best done after all the exams for the students, so we can have the best attendance... so sometime in November maybe? My exams will be over in early November. Does this sound ok to you guys?

Meanwhile, there should still be other meetups in between


----------



## Selbbin

Hmmm... paintball....


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I can appreciate if this weekend's too early for a lot of people but I'd be up for doing something, likely just a catch-up at a place we can sit around for drinks and a game of pool or two perhaps?

I remember a cool place in Melbourne Central (which seems to be a good place in past experience to meet anyways).


----------



## ktbare

Yeah that sounds good, I'm able to make it for this weekend.


----------



## stripe

I don't have any plans this weekend, so it's okay for me. Not 100% sure if I'll feel up to it but count me in anyway.

PS. hi to Selbbin  and any other new people wanting to meet up! So yes, you're in Sydney, would you mainly come to the big things like paintball? You're welcome to any of course. I'm still only half new but thought I'd say hi anyway.


----------



## General Specific

I wouldn't mind catching up this weekend either. Were you thinking of going to The Lion Hotel at Melbourne Central, Jason or somewhere else?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Actually no there was another place that was pretty cool somewhere in melb central and it also has a small bowling alley in there, though, I'd only be playing pool, no drinks for me. I would be on a tight budget this weekend if I didn't make it on todays pay roll.


----------



## General Specific

That's ok, I'm pretty strapped for cash at the moment too


----------



## BTW

Sounds good, I should be able to make it. I'm still a bit sick but just a bit. 

I like the place you are talking about Jason, there are only two pool tables (I think), but maybe that doesn't matter. I don't know of any other places anyway.


----------



## Judi

Um... put me down as a maybe ^^;;


----------



## BTW

So, what day/time was everyone thinking of? I don't mind when it is.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Actually guys can we make it not this weekend but the next? Is that okay?? 

Yeah, really strapped for cash this week. I should've put the time sheet in earlier!! :mum


----------



## General Specific

Yeah next weekend would probably be better for me also


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That's cool. Sorry for being indecisive!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

On second thoughts this weekend was probably a bit short notice anyways..


----------



## BTW

So are you still planning on next weekend? I'll be free next weekend as long as I can get everything done.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yeah next weekend


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Okeedokes, so we have a few people thus far?

Aces_Shy, BTW and Judi (maybe).

Would anybody else like to confirm their availability? Obviously the more the better


----------



## StarDS

Put me down as a maybe. What night are you planning for?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Saturday? Well, people can just say whenever they are available and we'll just try and work with what we got.


----------



## stripe

confirm.


----------



## robtyl

I'm interested in joining, if open to new members?

Might be nice to meet other people with SA.

Where are you all headed to?


----------



## Judi

^ Of course, new people are welcome  We're going to a bar near Melbourne central on Saturday (I may or may not be going though), and er... More details will be posted by Jaiyyson soon, when he gets around to it


----------



## Mrfishy

I can make it this weekend


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*Saturday 11th September*

So here it is, we have the place called 'Rockstar Bowling' which I'm fairly sure is the one conjoined with 'The Rush Bar' which I have been to quite some time ago but can't remember 100%. In any case, what we'll do is the usual thing and meet down on level 2 outside Freedom Furniture on the seats, say 7pm? (which is also a standard time for us). From there we can go up and try THe Pancake Parlour (I have not been to one in so long) if people are up for it or if not get something cheaper to eat at the food court on the same level, chill out for a bit and then make our way up to Rockstar Bowling/ The Hush Bar. Sound cool with everyone?

We have 9 confirmed going: Myself, Aces_Shy, BTW, Chosen_One, Judi, Stripe, Robtyl, MrFishy, ktbare
Maybe's are as follows: StarDS,
Not coming: clare2000

Looking forward to it 

Looks as though this might be a sizeable meet, don't let that deter you though!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Oh this is all happening on Saturday too :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Mrfishy said:


> I can make it this weekend


And how could I forget MrFishy!! Sorry man haha, of course I was racking my brains for regulars!

Anyway so you are confirmed too.. So far so good.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Chosen One?


----------



## General Specific

I'm looking forward to the meetup too, should be good fun 
I have another event to go to later in the night but I can still stay a while.


----------



## ktbare

I should be able to make it .


----------



## Judi

I think I gotta go, I've been feeling like such an outcast lately... I need to get out of the house O_O


----------



## Judi

Wow, this will be a huge meetup if everyone comes.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Alright, yeah you're right Judi! WOOO must be my superb organizational skills *NOT* :lol, there is a chance we may also have clare2000 come along if she gets back to me in time.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Unfortunately Clare is working this Saturday but she said she can definately make the next one. Anyway, this should be really cool.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Thanks for a chill night guys. Great to meet you both robtyl and stripe!


----------



## robtyl

Likewise. Was nice to meet everyone! 

Looking forward to the next meetup


----------



## Judi

Alright, so it was a bit of a slow night at the start, but it turned out alright. I desparately needed to get out and socialize that time ... so thanks guys!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Peekaboo


----------



## Judi

yes? ʘ‿ʘ


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Hello Judy.


----------



## Judi

Such enthusiasm |D


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

HELLO JUDY!! Like OMG, it's been soooo long, I can't beleive it's really you!! :boogie :banana :yay haha


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am turning this thread into something which should not be taken seriously.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Everytime I read your status I feel the undeniable urge to say it allowed and to count the 'noms' in succession. I am a woeful human being.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

5 noms too many!


----------



## Judi

Yours remind me of the apprentice theme, one less money and it'd be the ABBA song. XD

Cookie needs at least 10 noms, but there's a word limit on those things


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This thread needs to be bumped to 760.

Just letting you guys know I am planning another meet up soon, this weekend or next weekend any bites??


----------



## Monnet

Hi, I just joined up. I would definitely like to meet some other Melbournians with SA, it would be good relating to some other debilitated individuals


----------



## General Specific

I should be free this weekend


----------



## BTW

Sounds good


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Alright, well, it does, but am I organising this one too?


----------



## Judi

If you want, since you want the meetup O_O;;
I don't intend on coming btw. 2 weeks till exams.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Christian can you make it? I'm sure there are many people who would like to meet you mate.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> If you want, since you want the meetup O_O;;
> I don't intend on coming btw. 2 weeks till exams.


That's right I want the meet up and no one else does. :roll


----------



## Monnet

Hi Jaiyyson,
Do you plan to do some kind of activity? How many people usually come to these events?

Nath


----------



## Judi

Jaiyyson said:


> That's right I want the meet up and no one else does. :roll


Meh, I'm not going to argue semantics :no

Monnet, on average 7 people, at times there's been 4-10 though, depending.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> Meh, I'm not going to argue semantics :no


Then what, exactly, was being said? o.0


----------



## Judi

Jaiyyson said:


> I am planning another meet up soon, this weekend or next weekend any bites??





Jaiyyson said:


> am I organising this one too?


It's funny, that's all.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Seems the only way these meets happen is if I organise them in that case, because rarely do I find anybody else bumping them. Judy, you have once, other times, me, me again. Forget it -_-


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Monnet said:


> Hi Jaiyyson,
> Do you plan to do some kind of activity? How many people usually come to these events?
> 
> Nath


Ice skating again, meh, everyone is too busy with approaching exams and such now anyway. Nm.


----------



## Judi

*shrug* even if there's less, you can still organise it. You don't need a huge bunch of people to hang out |D


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

True, I think I flat broke for this weekend anyway, I will be working a full week next week so next weekend seems alright. I guess not everyone did ice skating the first time, and heck, I pretty much like it any time, I went today and last week and am going again tomorrow morning, I am becoming addicted to ice skating. Anyway then, I guess I will organise this one again, but for next weekend. The sessions go for longer at Oakleigh and cost less, so I was thinking go there, then again, the Ice Houses rinks are a lot larger. We'll see what happens. Anybody been to both? Anyone not been ice skating before at all?


----------



## robtyl

Sorry guys, I don't think I'll be able to make it this time round... exam prep and lack of moolah! 

As for organising, I'll be happy to organise the next one  I'll try to think of something neat-o we can do! And hopefully it will be more fun than you might suspect by my use of the word neat-o! Ha. Ha.


x


----------



## Judi

^lol! 

Jason - I think you have to consider the people not from the SE area, but otherwise, the one at Oakleigh is smaller and less busy. And I suspect has less kids to crash into unwittingly ><;; from what I remember... isn't it not very convenient to go to? 
Anyways, I'll stop replying for now 

Remember guys, NOVEMBER PAINTBALL... just so you don't forget again NOVEMBER PAINTBALL!!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I crashed into a kid today after finishing dodging the other ones, they fly well. Today must've been an exception.


----------



## ktbare

So is it definitely November for paintball? Cool, I would be interested in trying that out. I definitely won't be attending meet-ups with Ice-skating as the activity though.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

x


----------



## stripe

I'd like to hear more of the neat-o idea haha. Think we can all agree judy and jason need a break ^_^ as hilarious as the last page is...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ice skating alright on Friday night??

Icehouse? I'll check the times. Ice House is good for everyone right?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

For some reason my browser won't let me view the session times -_-

http://www.icehouse.com.au/

This idea mightn't be new or 'neat-o' but it's an idea for something to do- this w/e..

I was thinking either friday night, saturday night?? It looks as though they have some silly party things on ice, but all I want to do is skate, so I don't know, can somebody else check out those session times for me? Stupid browser.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I like the idea of a long night skate for some reason..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've got it! The friday night session is from 7pm till 12am, though one thing.. The theme for the night is 80's count down. -_- lol

Anyway, this sounds pretty awesome since you get more bang for your buck going on these nights because you can skate for pretty much as long as you wish (within reason) or bascially till 12am, which I think most people would be done by that stage anyway!

Hopefully some people can make it along.


----------



## Monnet

Unfortunately I wont be able to make it, i'll be stuck in Bendigo finishing essays. I hope to see you all next time around.

@Judi- Thanks for the info!


----------



## BTW

Unfortunately I don't think I'm going to be able to make it, as I also have to finish an essay.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

I'll be there Jaiyyson, can we night skate naked?


----------



## General Specific

Sorry I won't be able to make it tomorrow night


----------



## robtyl

Gah, count me in the list of naysayers :/

Busy as a bee at present (N) and will be so for some time yet :afr


x


----------



## clare2000

Hey everyone, id love to come along and meet some of you SAS people. Have never been ice skating before though!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

DyingInTheOutside said:


> I'll be there Jaiyyson, can we night skate naked?


Sorry to disappoint man, but I think I'll stick to just regular ice skating with my clothes on.

I think this week was a bit short notice. Clare2000 I would still go ice skating again tonight (tonight being friday) but I don't even have a phone number to contact you on! I think someone else might've been able to come along now too but as I sit here it's actually 5.30pm and I sort of knew this would end up flopping.

Anyway, what about next friday? Since we'd have more time to organise things..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Betaboy?? Is that really you???

Sure man! Let's ice skate naked. At night!


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

Jaiyyson said:


> Betaboy?? Is that really you???
> 
> Sure man! Let's ice skate naked. At night!


Ahahahahaha, was hoping you'd find out it was me.... Let us do this!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Bahahaha the prophet returns!!!

Dude, you might need something to stop yo dangles from hitting the ice tho, as I can imagine it being quite chilly going au naturel out in the rink. Certain scenes from 'dumb and dumber' come to mind, yeah, you know what I'm on about... :dead


----------



## Needshelp

Hey have u guys had any meetings yet I didn't go through the whole thread yet But I was meant to go to the first 1 but ended up not coming on the forums for a while


----------



## Judi

We've had a few meetings, I think I've almost lost count... but here's a quick recap:

1. chocolate cafe + bowling
2. house party
3. karaoke
4. movie
5. ice skating
6. pub

Sounds about right? Everyone's a little busy at the moment for exams though, but hopefully we can make paintball in November, sounds good?


----------



## Needshelp

wow you guys have a had a few meetings good work 

Sounds pretty fun I am always strapped for cash tho since I don't work so I'll see how it goes early or late November?


----------



## Judi

Late, probaly... to get the most people as possible? I hope everyone's enthusiatic about it though, we need quite a few people for it to be fun, and paintballing isn't cheap (unless you play cheaply, but then it's also less fun ) Hope you can make it though!


----------



## Needshelp

Judi said:


> Late, probaly... to get the most people as possible? I hope everyone's enthusiatic about it though, we need quite a few people for it to be fun, and paintballing isn't cheap (unless you play cheaply, but then it's also less fun ) Hope you can make it though!


I'll see what I can do


----------



## casesensitive

Hi Guys, newbie here, I live in the city. I'll be keen to attend the next gathering


----------



## robtyl

casesensitive said:


> Hi Guys, newbie here, I live in the city. I'll be keen to attend the next gathering


^ Yay, more people for Melbourne! :boogie

I'm only barely surviving with my uni workload and exam stress, so the next meetup I can attend will be in a month's time at the earliest.

Paintball sounds good Judy, I'm interested in that!


----------



## StarDS

Hey all, haven't been on much so i haven't been following whats been happening in Melbourne meet ups.
Just putting it out there, would anyone be interested in going for some beers in 2 weeks time? We could do it at a pub/bar in the city, or i'm happy to have people over at my place. I have a poker table, xbox, loads and loads of movies/tv series.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ dude I'm there


----------



## casesensitive

Hey, just curious, have there been any or are there any planned meet ups?. looks like a few 'we're going to do this' but nothing set. There is this group for those that would like to attend planned gatherings 

http://www.meetup.com/shyness-250/


----------



## Judi

Judi said:


> We've had a few meetings, I think I've almost lost count... but here's a quick recap:
> 
> 1. chocolate cafe + bowling
> 2. house party
> 3. karaoke
> 4. movie
> 5. ice skating
> 6. pub
> 
> Sounds about right? Everyone's a little busy at the moment for exams though, but hopefully we can make paintball in November, sounds good?


 We've had quite a few, but most of us are busy right now you see, thus attendance is low. I'm aware of the other group but, they never fit into my schedule and is harder to get to. I think the members change frequently too, but I'll try it someday.

StarDS, The thing at your place sounds cool, I should be free from uni by then, so hopefully I can make it


----------



## robtyl

I'm up for anything after 9 November... if I'm still alive :afr


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> We've had quite a few, but most of us are busy right now you see, thus attendance is low. I'm aware of the other group but, they never fit into my schedule and is harder to get to. I think the members change frequently too, but I'll try it someday.
> 
> StarDS, The thing at your place sounds cool, I should be free from uni by then, so hopefully I can make it


Cool, Thanks Judi . I'll keep an eye out. Yeah, you're right they do seem to be harder to get to.


----------



## stripe

On the 30th I'm busy (cousins 21st) but any other meet up dates I'm in.


----------



## casesensitive

robtyl said:


> ^ Yay, more people for Melbourne! :boogie
> 
> I'm only barely surviving with my uni workload and exam stress, so the next meetup I can attend will be in a month's time at the earliest.
> 
> Paintball sounds good Judy, I'm interested in that!


Can be really stressful, my partner's studying 7 days a week at the moment, It is really important to take some time out for yourself if you can though.


----------



## BTW

I should be able to make it to the next meetup whenever it is.

Also, does anyone else think it might be a good idea to start planning paintball now so we can be organized and stuff? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Judi

That's a good idea BTW , so from what I gather, the mid to late November is good for students right? That leaves 20,21,27 or 28th of November for the dates. Which of these dates will suit people? I wouldn't mind. These are the weekend dates as they allow us more time to do things 

What is everyone's budget for the month? Does everyone have a full day or half day to spare? Do you guys prefer artificial or more natural surroundings? Depending on the place we may need to organise a barbeque as well, so we have to allocate food...

So, I guess we need interests now, and confirmations as the date comes nearer. No back-outsies once you confirm or someone will have to loose their deposits (which at this rate, may possibly be me )

Alright so...
Personally I don't care for budget (celebrate end of exams for another year, woo!), care for time nor place, so the rest is up to you guys 

*Interests:* Judi (copy and paste this, if you guys want to)

Is there anything else I need to add/forget/change? please let me know


----------



## BTW

*Interests:* Judi, BTW

At the moment all of those days are fine for me. I think I might prefer a natural environment but I have never been paintballing before. It just seems like it would be cooler outside. 
I don't have a budget either, but I guess it will depend on what we are doing.


----------



## stripe

*Interests:* Judi, BTW, stripe

I don't mind what environment it's in.


----------



## Scott1745

Hi to all. Been lurking on and off for a while but fear has got the better of me. thanks to a bit of alcohol courage tonight I have finally decided to post.

Congrats to all for the meetups - obviously a difficult thing to go through with for anyone with S.A so well done to all those who have got together so far.

Also fear I may be too old for the rest of you since I am now in my 30s but that is probably an insecurity of mine. Sometimes feel like I have never lived a day in my life.

I live in Geelong but am interested in any meetups in Melbourne if you guys dont mind a 30+yo joining in.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Needshelp

*Interests:* Judi, BTW, stripe, needshelp

I can't do 20th - 28th got something on but yeah up for a bbq or what ever


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

StarDS said:


> Hey all, haven't been on much so i haven't been following whats been happening in Melbourne meet ups.
> Just putting it out there, would anyone be interested in going for some beers in 2 weeks time? We could do it at a pub/bar in the city, or i'm happy to have people over at my place. I have a poker table, xbox, loads and loads of movies/tv series.


Great to see other people getting involved btw ..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*Interests:* Judi, BTW, stripe, , needshelp Jaiyyson


----------



## General Specific

Nice to see some new people getting on board 

*Interests:* Judi, BTW, stripe, needshelp, Jaiyyson, Aces_Shy
I think outdoor paintball would be more fun but the indoor paintball place is probably easier for everyone to get to.



StarDS said:


> Hey all, haven't been on much so i haven't been following whats been happening in Melbourne meet ups.
> Just putting it out there, would anyone be interested in going for some beers in 2 weeks time? We could do it at a pub/bar in the city, or i'm happy to have people over at my place. I have a poker table, xbox, loads and loads of movies/tv series.


Either of these ideas sound like fun to me,what date were you planning on doing something?


----------



## StarDS

I'm not working so i'm a bit tight with cash, i don't think i will be able to make it to paintball. Sorry guys. 
However, i am happy to have people at my house for a meet-up some time. Would anyone be interested in that? Most weekends im ok with. Maybe it could be the next meet after paintball. Or if people are keen before then i'd be happy to have people over.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's November already?! Wow. Busy this weekend, not sure about the one after dood.


----------



## Judi

Don't mock the prinnies speech impediment dood. They can't help it dood. It's in their DNA dood! .... >.>

Anyways, I'm thinking we should do laser tag instead? It's a whole lot easier, no need for deposits which seems to scare people away... And it's cheaper as well. Just a suggestion as people seem so enthusiatic about paintball. (/sarcasm)


----------



## Monnet

Interests: Judi, BTW, stripe, needshelp, Jaiyyson, Aces_Shy, Monnet

Im finished for the year, so are any gatherings happening soon?


----------



## Judi

Hm... I wonder about that too. It seems paintball isn't too popular of a choice :/


----------



## Monnet

I presume it wouldn't take long for people to get to the city, so would anyone be interested in a few drinks next weekend to celebrate the end of year? If your not keen on drinks then pitch some ideas!


----------



## stripe

I'm up for drinks next weekend  do you have any places in mind?


----------



## Monnet

I can think of several good places but the most convenient would be Beer DeLuxe at Fed Square. Is that ok with people?


----------



## General Specific

Judi- I would be up for Laser tag. Where were you planning on going? I know of two venues:
*M9 Laser Wars* at Galactic Circus, Crown Casino 
*Darkzone *at Fun City, Sunshine

They are both pretty good but I'm thinking M9 would be easier for everyone to get to.

Monnet - not sure if I can make drinks next weekend because I'm going to Metallica.


----------



## Judi

Monnet - I'm ok with drinks too, and Fed square would be easy to get to 

And Matt, yep, that's what I was thinking of, it's pretty much walking distance from the station...that's if people are ok with changing paintball to laser tag anyways...


----------



## General Specific

I'm fine with either activity but as you say, Laser tag is heaps easier to organise..


----------



## Monnet

If we do laser tag at Galactic Circus than we can easily incorporate both activities. Alcohol induced laser tag sounds fun!


----------



## General Specific

I like the way you think


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Damn straight. Count me in doods.


----------



## StarDS

i'm always up for drinks.


----------



## Judi

So when shall we do it? next week? Or the one after? Either way we're going to either be drinking very early... or playing paintball very late @[email protected]

Unless those two are switched around, we'd have sober laser tag.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Just wanted to make the point that although I have the intention of coming, my money situation is uncertain for this weekend so far. Most likely should still be able to do it though. Hopefully.


----------



## Mrfishy

Interests: Judi, BTW, stripe, needshelp, Jaiyyson, Aces_Shy, Monnet, chosen_one, mrfishy

Im working this saturday but i should be able to make it when ever it happends to be.


----------



## Judi

I'm just throwing a date out there, how does the 27th of November sound for you guys?

This thread really needs a large *POKE* 

...
or *BUMP*


----------



## General Specific

The 27th sounds good to me, I'm free that day


----------



## BTW

27th sounds fine for me


----------



## Monnet

The 27th suits me


----------



## Judi

Alright, so we're doing laser tag and drinks afterward right? How long does laser tag take? Any suggestions on time?


----------



## stripe

:clap


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

27th is fantastic. Looking forward to seeing you all. The meet ups are a great experience, as always.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> Alright, so we're doing laser tag and drinks afterward right? How long does laser tag take? Any suggestions on time?


Judi once again you have taken charge! I feel guilty now :S

Anything I can do to help out??


----------



## Judi

Suggest a time? 

I think sometime in the afternoon obviously, It's takes 15 minutes walk to crown approximately (I can't remember, just a guess here) tag is half an hour maybe? drinks is at night but before that, maybe we could have a quick bite somewhere first? We can decide what to do on the day. For now someone pick a time or else we'd never get anywhere |D

How about 3pm?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

3 to 5 pm standard enough? Perhaps a bit earlier than 5pm would be ideal considering what there is to do but at the same time eating too early won't be desirable.


----------



## BTW

If we're going to have dinner, I agree that closer to 5pm makes more sense, unless we are going to walk around or something. Are we going to meet up at southern cross?


----------



## Judi

^What about the laser tag though? I was thinking Laser tag>dinner>drinks...
If we start at 5 we might as well have dinner at home and save money. Unless we only have the drinks this weekend?


----------



## BTW

I usually have dinner at 6 or 7, that's why I was thinking closer to 5. If I ate at home beforehand I would probably get hungry later. But whatever suits everyone else.


----------



## General Specific

3PM is an appropriate time I think and we can go grab dinner afterwards and then move onto drinks. Where abouts are we meeting?


----------



## Judi

Flinders street is the closest station right? So maybe somewhere on Fed Square?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Perhaps by the 7-Eleven they have there by the seats in Fed Square? There's plenty of places to sit..

I agree with Judy's plan to laser-tag> dinner> drinks. It seems more logical to me.
So given it's a weekend 3pm would be a pretty good time imo.

Edit: doing the laser tag first will also help work up an appetite..


----------



## General Specific

Maybe we could meet at the steps at Flinders Street station because we will have to head back past there to get to Crown anyway?


----------



## Judi

I don't mind where, but I think a place where newer members would have an easier time finding the group would be better. 

I'm not sure where 7-11 is, and the steps... don't alot of people sit there? It'd be hard to find a group and awkward to ask around. I can't think of an ideal place though so you guys pick where to meet  (and hopefully it wouldn't rain eithere :/)


----------



## ilovepaul

Hi there! My boyfriend (SAD) and I are in Brisbane, we'd love to hear from anyone around that area.


----------



## ilovepaul

PS. SO good to find some other Aussies!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ This is the Melbourne thread, try the Brisbane one 

Those ledges by the seat at fed square sound alright. Everyone meets on the steps at Flinders Street so my idea is that it would be hard to discern a group from the rest. There's a big TV screen somewhere in fed square and some seats across from there, we could meet someplace nearby?

I should get a map to describe it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

We meet on that ledge, somewhere at the top? One of us should get a multi-coloured flag or something.


----------



## Aurora

*


----------



## clare2000

I'll come along, sounds fun.


----------



## General Specific

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/jaiyyson-18752/Jaiyyson - Federation square it is.

Aurora - I don't think we have spoken before but it is nice to meet you  Shame you can't make it into the city. I certainly wouldn't be put off if you brought your baby girl along. Hopefully you can make it to another meetup some time.


----------



## Judi

Which part of what ledge? Either way, I hope it'll be okay :S


----------



## General Specific

I'm sure it will be fine but maybe a flag is a good idea?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ nothing is exactly specific lol, I can look for a map and mark it out. But like I said a white flag might be suited for this occasion lol, unless anyone has a less rediculous suggestion?


----------



## General Specific

I could wear a high visibility vest but that isn't much less ridiculous lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> I could wear a high visibility vest but that isn't much less ridiculous lol


If you want to impress the ladies you can flaunt it like a peacock


----------



## General Specific

That might just be silly enough to work!


----------



## General Specific

...but seriously, maybe we could just post what we plan on wearing to the meetup? that might make things easier especially for those who haven't been to a meetup before


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'll be in the Big Bird costume.


----------



## stripe

Posting what we'll wear will save someone making and bringing a flag.. So Igree with that one. If any newer people need a phone number just in case, you can PM me or someone too. 

 meet up


----------



## StarDS

Hey guys, so i have plans in the city that afternoon. I may meet with you guys briefly if i get the chance. I have some of your mobile numbers Mat Judi Jayson and Emily's. So yeah if i can make it i'll try to get in contact with one of you, thats if you don't mind.


----------



## General Specific

No problem at all Dave, just get in touch if you can make it


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am volunteering to help re-open the VicRail train museum tomorrow and that finishes at about 5.30-ish I believe? Not sure EXACTLY when the actual work finishes up but I might stop by for some dinner with you guys or something? I won't be able to afford laser challenge but I'll definitely grab a bite with ya'll.


----------



## Judi

Since everyone else is posting their erm... conditions, I may have to leave after dinner rather than join whoever is going to the bar.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## General Specific

That's cool if some of you can't stay for the entire thing. So just to confirm, are we meeting at Federation square at 3pm?


----------



## Scott1745

Hi Guys

Sounds like fun tomorrow.
If you guys are ok I think I would like to join in ... unless my fear gets the better of me.
I can make it to Fed Square for 3pm.

Dont have any of ur details but assume there wont be too many groups hanging round at top of those ledges or stairs. And if you guys have SA then I could just look for the group where everyones looking at the ground right?
Forgive my humour.


----------



## stripe

It would be good to see you there Scott  Yep, silent awkward looking group is the SA give away haha.

3 agree.


----------



## Judi

Yep, or feel free to grab my or any else's number just in case. Just pm me if you want to.
I wonder how many people will turn up this time :/


----------



## stripe

No one else has done this so I feel weird but don't want people being lost so.. wearing a blue jacket thing with white top, jeans and converse! Looks like I'll also have an umbrella


----------



## General Specific

Laser tag was a lot of fun so thanks for organising it Judy 

Good meetup overall and it was nice to meet the newer members.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ 

Should be one or two newies next time too with a bit of luck.


----------



## Judi

@ Matt, 
Ah, I didn't really, I just suggested ideas and times etc. It didn't help that I forgot my wallet too T_T It helped that you knew how to walk there and back to central too! I'm pretty directionally challenged sometimes. Thanks to Matt and Jason for the shout, I'll pay you guys back next meetup 

For those of you who didn't attend this was what happened: 9 people in all showed up, we went to laser tag all soaked as we happened to pick a meeting spot in the rain, but it was still fun anyways (shooting kiddies, lol). Then we walked all the way back to central for some Grill'd burgers then went to rockstar bowling for drinks 

How long did you guys stay there til after I left? Also I'd hate to say it but, I think we have more fun at bars or other places at night when alcohol's involved :/ Typical


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ Not long after you left, really. Another 45-60 minutes, maybe?

And no worries about the shout, don't mention it.


----------



## Scott1745

My thanks to all for making me feel welcome.
Special thanks to 'Stripe' for the clothing description (made me feel a little more confident that I had the right group) and to Judi for contact details (just in case). This all made me less inclined to chicken out.

Everyone was very friendly and very normal (from my point of view i can feel very self conscious out in public and like something makes me standout). None of you have anything to worry about in this regard because you all look like normal pretty cool people.

Laser Tag was fun and thankyou Judi for arranging it.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## General Specific

I know this is a busy time of year but would anybody be interested in a meetup before Christmas?

I feel I should try and organise something to give Jason and Judy a break.

Anybody like go-karting?


----------



## Monnet

Im all for go-karting. I went to a track last week in South Dandenong and had an awesome time.

Most go-kart places are in the outer suburbs so Port Melbourne might be the best choice. http://www.auscarts.com.au/

The only problem is public transport.


----------



## General Specific

I have never been to an indoor track but Auscarts sound like they have a really good setup 

You're right. Public transport could be an issue. Maybe if we have enough drivers, everyone could meet at a train station in the CBD and those who caught the train could grab a lift with those who drove?

Pricing may also be an issue for some:

http://www.auscarts.com.au/packages.html

The balls in your court guys


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The Suzuka one man?? I highly doubt there'd be enough people for any of the other formats. 

Plus, I think the ladies might opt out of this meet lol, something gives me the sneaking suspicion that this is both too expensive for a night of sore backs and bums and fragile arms :b


----------



## stripe

I love go-karting :O only been a few times but it's awesome. Must. Have. 

Don't mind where it is or anything.


----------



## General Specific

Yeah I guess it would have to be the Suzuka one.

I just thought I would suggest something different but if it doesn't go ahead I'm not too phased. We could just meetup for dinner and drinks like usual.

Edit: sorry stripe, I missed your post while I was writing this one. There may be enough interest, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Judi

Unless the meetup is this weekend I wouldn't be able to make it, also a hundred bucks is a bit out of my price range. I need to save up for other things  I probaly wouldn't be able to attend a meetup until mid Jan either, so don't worry about me peeps.


----------



## robtyl

Hey everyone!

It's been a while since I've been around, so I thought I'd pop in and see how things are going. Seems like the last meetup went well! Good to hear 

Things are back to usual for me once more, so I'll be free to join in the next meetup!

Go-karting sounds awesome, but a little out of my price range too :/ Anything else, I'm in for! I'll try to think of some whizz-bang idea that might have some appeal, too.

Dates, anyone?

x


----------



## General Specific

Just had another look on Auscarts' website and they have arrive and drive sessions which are far cheaper and don't require bookings for less than 8 people.

Cheapest session is 20 Laps/15 Minutes for $45 plus a $5 membership fee

http://www.auscarts.com.au/arrive-drive.html

How do the following dates sound?

Friday 10th, evening
Saturday 11th, day
Friday 17th, evening

We could organise it for during next week but I am unsure if people have work commitments that's all. I know Auscarts are open until 10 PM every evening except Sunday which is convenient.


----------



## AussiePea

You guys are going karting without me


----------



## General Specific

Could you come down to Melbourne for a weekend, it would be fun?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

What's going on tonight people?


----------



## Scott1745

Hey guys

The Go-Karting sounds fun.
I cant do anything this w/e.
But if you are looking at something next w/e I should be able to come.


----------



## General Specific

Are y'all free next friday evening?


----------



## Judi

I hope you're not setting the date on my account :S I'm not going as I'm travelling soon anyways, hope you guys manage a meetup though!


----------



## BTW

I think I'll be free on Friday.


----------



## Mrfishy

I'm interested in going and i should be able to make it on friday.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Hey man, I'm off to a mates for the weekend next friday afternoon so I won't be able to make it unfortunately.


----------



## General Specific

No worries Jason, have fun at your mates place


----------



## General Specific

Auscarts is open til 10pm on Friday night and since we have such a small group we shouldn't need a booking. I'm thinking the 20 laps/ 15 mins session will be enough. That will cost $50 including membership fee but we can always go for longer if people have the money. I'm broke so I will just stick to 15 minutes lol

The go karting place is located on Salmon Street, Port Melbourne.

Southern Cross is the closest train station. Maybe we could meet there and grab something to eat in the city and then head over. I would be happy to drive a few people but it would be better if we had a second driver too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ There's lot's of good places to park in that area too. The streets are big. I used to live there.


----------



## Monnet

count me in


----------



## General Specific

How about we meet at Southern Cross at 7pm?


----------



## Monnet

Southern Cross is fine. The Bridge on the corner of Collins and Spencer (next to The Age building) will be a good place to meet up. Theres never much traffic on there so parking shouldn't be a problem.

Who has committed to going so far?


----------



## General Specific

That sounds like a good meeting spot 

Attending: Aces_Shy, Monnet


----------



## Monnet

Hmm, just us two? Let me know if you want to go ahead with it still.


----------



## casesensitive

I'd come, but I don't finish work till 7 pm, and am too tight to spend $50. Is there anyone on here from social phobia world?


----------



## Judi

Omg, I use these coupon sites too,  Scoopon, Cudo, Spreets etc. Haven't used that one yet though. I've got to buy some too now XD

edit: oh damn, they're only until the end of Jan


----------



## casesensitive

Hey Judi, I know, I think i've signed up to everyone of them lol. Yeah, end of Jan, hmm, something tells me that wouldn't be enough time to organise a group to go 

Had to delete that post, cause they sold out while I was buying them, and I've ended up with 2 I bought earlier in the evening. Going to see how many players you can have per game.


----------



## Judi

Seems to work for me, although I think we can only purchase once, so if you buy 10, then you should buy it in one go. We also have to put our names on the ticket and pick only one location, so I ended up buying for my family at the Glen Waverly one. I think you guys could manage to make a meetup before then, I'll be away for a while so can't meetup until mid Jan, but yeah...everyone better jump on it quickly if you want the deal, lol.

That is after the go-carting of course 

edit: Sorry to derail the thread T_T


----------



## General Specific

Monnet said:


> Hmm, just us two? Let me know if you want to go ahead with it still.


Unless theres more interest I think i'll have to cancel dude. We can still go if you like it's just that there will probably be a lot of awkward silence (my fault not yours)


----------



## Monnet

I enjoy silence so I won't find it awkward. But unfortunately the chances of going are close to none now. Ive had to move some money around recently and long story short I didn't receive the expected money tonight, so I won't be able to afford it. I'll be be getting paid Saturday so if you are interested in going any day/time next week than hit me up.


----------



## General Specific

Consider this meetup postponed.

I should be free early next week Monnet so we could go then and of course anybody else is more than welcome to come along too.


----------



## Monnet

Sorry man, I feel guilty about ruining your Friday night at the last minute like that. Hope you were able to make other plans!


----------



## General Specific

Nah it's all good mate, I don't usually go out on Friday nights these days. No plans were ruined


----------



## ktbare

I'm up for a meet up whenever . I'm not working tomorrow and weekends are good for me.


----------



## ktbare

I'm sooo bored, going out for drinks or anything would be good.


----------



## General Specific

Well next weekends Christmas so thats probably out of the question for most people.

I'm broke until Wednesday when a cheque I deposited clears. I could go out for a drink before then but thats about it


----------



## ktbare

I'm free christmas, sad I know.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ Have some drinks with your fam


----------



## laquetia

lol omg why are there so many people from Melbourne here? I'm from melb to, melbourne must be the city with the most socially anxious people.
i would meet people but i feel too young, everyone else would be older.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ It matters not unless there are intentions of going to a licensed bar, so, in that case, are you younger than the age of 18?


----------



## casesensitive

Hey guys I live in the city, I'm keen to meet up. Anytime after this xmas weekend suits me


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^That'd be cool man/ lady.


----------



## jimbo00

I'm also from melb, would be interested in meet =)


----------



## casesensitive

Hope everyone survived xmas day ok


----------



## General Specific

Welcome Jimbo, that would be awesome if you could attend the next meetup 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/casesensitive-39363/casesensitive - Christmas day was enjoyable but I'm kind of glad it's all over. What did you get up to?


----------



## Giggity

I'm from Ballarat but would be interested in the meet.


----------



## casesensitive

Hey Aces, I know what you mean, I had a nice day with friends, but, i'm glad it's over with.

Welcome, Giggity (singer)


----------



## General Specific

I might have my own place next month so if that goes ahead I would be happy to invite people over for a gettogether


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Forgive me, I just couldn't help myself..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I hope you don't decide to cook 'fish' Matt. :lol


----------



## General Specific

How random of you Jason :b

Salad Fingers is equally awesome and creepy.


----------



## General Specific

and I assure you no fish shall be cooked on the night lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sorry Matt, for some reason when you said 'gettogether' this came to mind.

Salad Fingers can be received by a variety of people in many different ways. Some find it disturbing/ creepy and depressing or whatever, but you also need to be receptive to the humorous side to get it and appreciate it's comic value. That's the point of it after all.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

SO I assume everybody's got plans for New Years eh???


----------



## General Specific

I can't speak for everyone but yes I am going to a house party.


----------



## General Specific

Not sad at all dude. A lot of people I have spoken to have no plans yet


----------



## casesensitive

Just having a cruisy one in town, I'm sure Melbourne will provide enough entertainment on the streets alone?

Has anyone gone into the city for NYs before?. What's it like? sounds like it's going to be quite big?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ indeed it is. Went with an old friend for NYE '08. Fireworks were great, it was a fantastic experience. I have no plans either. I need to be back home by 8am though so I can speak to Ragana! I shall make a toast to her 12am!!


----------



## robtyl

I don't have plans either... but I can't bear to spend NYE at home, alone, while everyone else in my family is out somewhere having a good time. :um


Seems like a long shot, but is there anyone out there that wanted to do something/hang out tomorrow night? Whether something exciting or not, anything to get out of the house will do! I'd be sad to see the fireworks go off outside and only be able to hear the sound of my own breathing :/

x


----------



## casesensitive

chosen_one said:


> I did last year and I did not find it enjoyable (maybe because it was raining), but that depends on person's taste. All the clubs will be packed.
> Have fun, hope you enjoy your night.


Luckily I live in the city, so I can just go home if sucks, that's handy . Wont be going to any clubs, just going to wonder around fed square etc, the downside to living in the city though, is you can't escape the noise.


----------



## casesensitive

robtyl said:


> I don't have plans either... but I can't bear to spend NYE at home, alone, while everyone else in my family is out somewhere having a good time. :um
> 
> Seems like a long shot, but is there anyone out there that wanted to do something/hang out tomorrow night? Whether something exciting or not, anything to get out of the house will do! I'd be sad to see the fireworks go off outside and only be able to hear the sound of my own breathing :/
> 
> x




What about going out with your family?.

You're not alone (not in the bigger sense of the word anyway). There are a lot of ppl not doing anything tonight. I was quite surprised to hear that a lot of my colleagues weren't celebrating NYs, and these are people that seem like that would have a lot of friends.

I am having a fairly relaxed break over the next 4 days, so if you/ or others would like to do something let me know. I have an entertainment book with loads of discounts on bowling, movies, museums etc.


----------



## robtyl

chosen_one said:


> I wouldn't mind, but I might be too boring to hang out with.
> Reminder, it's 40 degrees today.


Yuk, heat... yeh true. Ah damn. Well I dunno... let's see if anyone else is interested? Maybe if a few people come, I'll be motivated to get off my bum; doubt anyone else will reply at this late stage though.

@ casesensitive: My sister is overseas, all my cousins have friends (hard to believe, but true! ) and are going out with them, and my aunties and uncles are having a party for themselves - not that I'd want to be around them anyway - that would be horribly embarrassing, and not so fun 

I'm defo up for doing something over the next few days!  I'm always super highly disorganised, but if something can be decided I'll be sure to turn up  Let me know!

Just need to get through tonight...


----------



## Scott1745

Well your not on your own doing nothing.

That sums up my new years as well. Woohoo, home doing nothing again, yeah. Well why start next year any different to this year.

As it is i cant be stuffed doing anything anyway. the way its going i'll probably be in bed before midnight :roll


----------



## casesensitive

robtyl said:


> Yuk, heat... yeh true. Ah damn. Well I dunno... let's see if anyone else is interested? Maybe if a few people come, I'll be motivated to get off my bum; doubt anyone else will reply at this late stage though.
> 
> @ casesensitive: My sister is overseas, all my cousins have friends (hard to believe, but true! ) and are going out with them, and my aunties and uncles are having a party for themselves - not that I'd want to be around them anyway - that would be horribly embarrassing, and not so fun
> 
> I'm defo up for doing something over the next few days!  I'm always super highly disorganised, but if something can be decided I'll be sure to turn up  Let me know!
> 
> Just need to get through tonight...


Oh fair enough. I hope you made it through the night ok. New Years is seriously overrated. It did cool down a lot by the time we left the house at nearly 9pm.


----------



## General Specific

casesensitive said:


> I am having a fairly relaxed break over the next 4 days, so if you/ or others would like to do something let me know. I have an entertainment book with loads of discounts on bowling, movies, museums etc.


I would be keen to hang out on Tuesday


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Mrfishy and I caught up but by the time we had organised that on New Years Eve itself it was kind of late to organise everyone else too. All we did was head in to CBD and watch the fireworks and it wasn't that great anyway because there were thousands of people and the weather was hot.

Let's have our own SAS meet to celebrate the new year, it doesn't have to be NYE itself for us to make a go of it.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'll be visiting Melbourne in the year 2015, can we plan a future meetup for then? Jaiyyson, get ze ball rolling sir


----------



## casesensitive

Jaiyyson said:


> Mrfishy and I caught up but by the time we had organised that on New Years Eve itself it was kind of late to organise everyone else too. All we did was head in to CBD and watch the fireworks and it wasn't that great anyway because there were thousands of people and the weather was hot.
> 
> Let's have our own SAS meet to celebrate the new year, it doesn't have to be NYE itself for us to make a go of it.


Apparently 480,000 people poured in to the city that night. You couldn't move around the flinders station area.

Post New Years celebration sounds good to me.


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> I would be keen to hang out on Tuesday


Does 1ish in the city suit?. Just have a friend that wants to catch up in the early evening.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I would come along guys but I have about $10 left until I work again :lol


----------



## General Specific

casesensitive said:


> Does 1ish in the city suit?. Just have a friend that wants to catch up in the early evening.


1pm sounds good. What did you have in mind, go somewhere for lunch?


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> 1pm sounds good. What did you have in mind, go somewhere for lunch?


Yeah, cool . It's also Super Tuesday at Hoyts $11 buckeroos, if there is anything you think looks good. I'll PM my mob.

Where's Robtyl gone?


----------



## General Specific

I wouldn't mind going movies as I haven't been in a while. I'll look on Hoyt's site and see whats showing.


----------



## casesensitive

Jaiyyson said:


> I would come along guys but I have about $10 left until I work again :lol


$10 that's 5 mcdouble cheeseburgers bro.

But it's how long that has to last. When I first moved to Melbourne, after paying my bond, I had $20 left and no jobbbbbbb. Reduced to clear bread $1, sweet, $1.50 pasta sauce, yip, that'll last 2 days .


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> I wouldn't mind going movies as I haven't been in a while. I'll look on Hoyt's site and see whats showing.


Love and other Drugs? :clap


----------



## General Specific

Thats what Ramen or 2 minute noodles are for dudes :b


----------



## General Specific

casesensitive said:


> Love and other Drugs? :clap


I have heard good things about this flick..


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> I have heard good things about this flick..


Oh god, nooooo I was joking.


----------



## General Specific

Of course you were.

erm.. I was also joking


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> Of course you were.
> 
> erm.. I was also joking


Glad we cleared that up. Phew:sus


----------



## General Specific

For anyone else reading this banter, we're meeting at 1pm under the clock at Melbourne Central. Feel free to join us if you're not doing anything


----------



## robtyl

casesensitive said:


> Where's Robtyl gone?


Well, I _was_ at work all day...but now I'm here! :d Hooray!

1PM tomorrow (today!) sounds fine... although I always get lazy about going to the city, since that means catching the train... but enough laziness! 2011 is all about ACTION /)!

I'm PMing you and Aces_Shy my phone number... don't go anywhere without me! 

See you soon

x


----------



## casesensitive

robtyl said:


> Well, I _was_ at work all day...but now I'm here! :d Hooray!
> 
> 1PM tomorrow (today!) sounds fine... although I always get lazy about going to the city, since that means catching the train... but enough laziness! 2011 is all about ACTION /)!
> 
> I'm PMing you and Aces_Shy my phone number... don't go anywhere without me!
> 
> See you soon
> 
> x


Looking forward to it


----------



## casesensitive

Aces & Robtyl, thanks for a great day guys, I had heaps of fun. Was awesome to meet you both. My jaw is really sore .


----------



## General Specific

Was nice meeting you too and it was good to see you again robtyl 

That was a fun afternoon indeed.


----------



## robtyl

Perfect weather and perfect company makes for a great day 


Good to see you again, Aces - and lovely to meet you, casesensitive!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyone up for the awesome beer garden at the Corner Hotel next coming weekend 14/15th?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Corner Hotel is in Richmond by the way and I would be organising for either a friday or saturday at about 8pm till dark..


----------



## robtyl

In, up, and down.


x


----------



## casesensitive

Jaiyyson said:


> Corner Hotel is in Richmond by the way and I would be organising for either a friday or saturday at about 8pm till dark..


Yip, i'll be into that


----------



## Monnet

I'm going to Hobart on Saturday but if it's on a Friday I'll try to be there.


----------



## clare2000

I'll come along. Dont have much going on atm.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*wonders to self if he will even have enough money to travel and buy beer*


----------



## casesensitive

Jaiyyson said:


> *wonders to self if he will even have enough money to travel and buy beer*


And then confirms with self that he will have enough for travel and will have to perform circus acts in exchange for beer.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*Affirms with SAS user casesensitive that this is an attractive arrangement*


----------



## robtyl

*Takes the unprecedented step of deciding to assist in the finance of the circus-acts-for-beer arrangement, on the proviso said circus acts are performed to an acceptable standard*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dang, I should practice my magic tricks.


----------



## casesensitive

Wow, friday has rolled around already. Are we on for tonight or tomorrow night? or do we want to try again next weekend?


----------



## robtyl

I'm good for tonight or (preferably) tomorrow night!

So, as yet: casesensitive; robtyl; [your name here!]


----------



## casesensitive

robtyl said:


> I'm good for tonight or (preferably) tomorrow night!
> 
> So, as yet: casesensitive; robtyl; [your name here!]


Hey robtyl, looks like it's starting to get a bit late in the day to confirm anything for tonight.

Yeah, saturday night would be fine for me, hopefully a few more might jump on between now and tomorrow


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am on for tomorrow night. Hope I can scam some change to travel though :lol Damn, I seriously am a bum now. Shameless though.


----------



## Monnet

I wont be able to come in that case. Hope you guys have a good time and i'll see you the next time around


----------



## Monnet

This might not be the appropriate place to ask, but who here is into Karaoke (private booth of course)? It might be an interesting place to go to for the next meet up. I don't mind making a drunken fool out of myself!


----------



## Mrfishy

Sorry for the late reply But i wouldnt mind going. 
I need to look at this thread more often -.-


----------



## Judi

Monnet said:


> This might not be the appropriate place to ask, but who here is into Karaoke (private booth of course)? It might be an interesting place to go to for the next meet up. I don't mind making a drunken fool out of myself!


I wouldn't mind some karaoke  We had a karaoke meet up before and it was alright .. I'd say the alchohol helped , lol.

I wouldn't be going tomorrow as I just came back into the country yesterday, and would like to bum around on my lonesome. If it's in the next few weeks then I'd be up for it! I'd also like to suggest some sort of comedy club for future meet ups? if anyone is up for that?


----------



## clare2000

Tonight is fine for me if its still going ahead.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I simply have no money to catch transport with guys.. :cry


----------



## casesensitive

Jaiyyson said:


> I simply have no money to catch transport with guys.. :cry


Well leave the guys at home 

Where do you live?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> Well leave the guys at home
> 
> Where do you live?


:lol, I simply do not have any money to catch transport with!

I live in Chelsea Heights.


----------



## robtyl

Aw poo 

What about the train? I'll be catching PT in myself. If you can take care of that (and come with some tricks up your sleeve), I'll help take care of the rest


----------



## casesensitive

Jaiyyson said:


> :lol, I simply do not have any money to catch transport with!
> 
> I live in Chelsea Heights.


Fair enough.

Those that can make it should go, and we can try and organise something for next weekend or the weekend after, perhaps the karaoke that Monnet and Judi suggested:boogie.


----------



## robtyl

OK that would make three of us then: Robtyl; casesensitive; clare2000.


Any last minute additions?


----------



## Mrfishy

well im still up for going. Need a meeting point like richmond station or somthing? i dont really know any land marks around there.


----------



## clare2000

Am planning on catching public transport so richmond would be good. 
Richmond station 830?? 
send me a pm if you want my no. just incase.


----------



## robtyl

Richmond Station @ 8:30 sounds good!

Look forward to seeing you guys soon 

x


----------



## casesensitive

I'll meet you guys at the bar, i'm catching the tram.


----------



## robtyl

casesensitive said:


> I'll meet you guys at the bar, i'm catching the tram.


What bar :/ Where are we going? lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Let me know how it was children. I'll save the magic tricks for next week.

*MWAH*


----------



## Mrfishy

Lots of people at the Corner Hotel but we managed to find seats. It was hard to hear each other and it only got louder as the night went on. Oddly the beer garden closed at 12PM. I think it was 12 anyway.

It was nice to meet casesensitive. Was to bad more people couldnt have made it.


----------



## General Specific

Do you guys and girls like the beach at all?

I usually go to South Melbourne and want to try and go more while the hot weather is still here.


----------



## Judi

Sounds good to me  While we're at it, we could also have a barbeque or something, maybe some games?


----------



## casesensitive

Mrfishy said:


> Lots of people at the Corner Hotel but we managed to find seats. It was hard to hear each other and it only got louder as the night went on. Oddly the beer garden closed at 12PM. I think it was 12 anyway.
> 
> It was nice to meet casesensitive. Was to bad more people couldnt have made it.


Yeah, it was a little loud, but I still had a great night. The night went really fast.

Was a pleasure to meet you and Clare2000, and Robtyl...you're ok :teeth


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> Do you guys and girls like the beach at all?
> 
> I usually go to South Melbourne and want to try and go more while the hot weather is still here.


two thumbs up!! Love the beach


----------



## robtyl

Aha yeh thanks case... you're a bit of alright, yourself 

Beach sounds ace!  As long as you ladies can stand the sight of a hairy chest, we shouldn't have a problem!

I'll bring my frisbee!









x


----------



## General Specific

Judi said:


> Sounds good to me  While we're at it, we could also have a barbeque or something, maybe some games?


Yes a barbeque would be great.

Alternatively we could grab fish and chips and/or head into the city for further activities I personally like the bbq idea and it would work out cheaper if everyone bought their own meat


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

St Kilda park is brilliant for this sort of thing. Barbeques, frisbees, hairy chests in the glorious sunshine, milky white thighs *ahem*..

I start work shortly so this w/e is a bit crumby for cash but I could sneak some meat from the fridge, perhaps my lad Benny is down for a lift?? :lol


----------



## General Specific

I could make it this weekend but I understand it's very short notice so perhaps next weekend would be better


----------



## Judi

I guess we'll see how many replies we get?

So far for the beach: Aces_shy, Cassensitive, Jaiyyson, Judi

So is this for st kilda beach? Or a beach closer to the city?


----------



## robtyl

Count me in too, Judi! I can't make it this weekend though because of exams... anything after the 27th, I'm down for.


----------



## Judi

Eep! So sorry man... Wait, you've got summer exams? 

beach: Aces_shy, Cassensitive, Jaiyyson, Judi, Robtyl

Anyways, Chinese new year is coming soon, I don't know which weekend it's on but I may only go for half a day or less because of it.


----------



## General Specific

Maybe we should make it for next weekend, providing the weather is decent. I would prefer South Melbourne beach but we could vote on it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Agree about the weather friend. Though, that park there where there's all those palm trees is wicked for beach-y activities because there is also barbeques along there to cook your stuff on, but hey if we can find one further down that's awesome.


----------



## stripe

beach: Aces_shy, Cassensitive, Jaiyyson, Judi, Robtyl, stripe (maybe)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

stripe said:


> beach: Aces_shy, Cassensitive, *Nidhoggr*, Judi, Robtyl, stripe (maybe)


:lol


----------



## General Specific




----------



## BTW

beach: Aces_shy, Cassensitive, Jaiyyson, Judi, Robtyl, stripe (maybe), BTW


----------



## General Specific

How does next Saturday sound to everyone?


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> How does next Saturday sound to everyone?


Next saturday sounds good to me


----------



## clare2000

Count me in for next saturday


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sooooo......... What's going down tonight people?


----------



## casesensitive

clare2000 said:


> Count me in for next saturday


Yay, look forward to seeing you again clare


----------



## BTW

Next Saturday sounds good


----------



## Monnet

Beach: Aces_shy, Cassensitive, Jaiyyson, Judi, Robtyl, stripe (maybe), BTW, Monnet (maybe)


----------



## General Specific

I'm not sure if South Melbourne beach has any barbecues but it probably does. Even if it doesn't, we could always get fish and chips which would probably be cheaper and less hassle anyway.

How does 1pm sound?

I can bring an esky for drinks/snacks if need be. Does anybody have one of those beach tent/sun shade things?


----------



## robtyl

Aces_Shy said:


> I'm not sure if South Melbourne beach has any barbecues but it probably does. Even if it doesn't, we could always get fish and chips which would probably be cheaper and less hassle anyway.
> 
> How does 1pm sound?
> 
> I can bring an esky for drinks/snacks if need be. Does anybody have one of those beach tent/sun shade things?


Congrats on the 1000th post in this thread! :boogie ahah

I'm easy with what we do for lunch; sometimes cooking can be fun... on the other hand, buying fish and chips and be quicker and easier :roll

1PM sounds OK with me... not like I'll be doing anything else that day anyway! 

I'll have a look for a kabana (?)... I think we might have one in the garage somewhere

Can't wait! Looks like we'll have a nice-sized group going :d

x

P.S. Updated list: Aces_shy; Cassensitive; Jaiyyson/Nidhoggr; Judi; Robtyl; stripe (maybe); BTW; Monnet (maybe); Clare2000


----------



## Judi

I don't mind either way... as long as there's some kind of recognisable landmark there, and it's easy to get to with public transport... is it? 

I'll check for an umbrella too... (though how will I bring it? Er...)

Think I might update my status as well:



P.S. Updated list: Aces_shy; Cassensitive; Jaiyyson/Nidhoggr; Judi (maybe); Robtyl; stripe (maybe); BTW; Monnet (maybe); Clare2000


----------



## General Specific

@robtyl - Actually, the 1000th post award goes to Monnet. Congrats Monnet you have won sweet bugger all :b

@Judy - Theres a tram stop literally across the road from the beach on the corner of Beaconsfield Parade and Victoria Avenue. I can't remember the tram line or stop number though, I drive to the beach these days.

Edit: A good landmark would be the kiosk.


----------



## Mrfishy

I dont mind the beach and supposed to be fairly good weather on saturday from what ive seen. Even though i normally like to hide in the shade out of the sun.





Updated list: Aces_shy; Cassensitive; Jaiyyson/Nidhoggr; Judi (maybe); Robtyl; stripe (maybe); BTW; Monnet (maybe); Clare200; Mrfishy


----------



## General Specific

it's supposed to reach 30 on Saturday which would be perfect beach weather


----------



## casesensitive

Ohh cool, yay Mrfishy!!. I'm excited, it's a fairly big group


----------



## Monnet

Aces_Shy said:


> @robtyl - Actually, the 1000th post award goes to Monnet. Congrats Monnet you have won sweet bugger all :b


Haha, this is definitely a turning point in my life. Thank you, I am honoured :b

@Judy- The 109 Tram from the corner of Collins and Swanston goes to Beaconsfield. Your stop will be the end of the line.


----------



## robtyl

28 and sunny on Saturday... wooooo! :boogie


Now I just have to find that darn frisbee...


Just to clarify, are we all set on details?

1PM, Saturday... and where again exactly? :b


x


----------



## General Specific

Outside the Kiosk on the beachfront


----------



## robtyl

This is embarrassing... but where is South Melbourne beach? lol

I googled it and it seems like it's behind Albert Park... is that right? :/


Anyone training in on the Cranbourne/Pakenham line?


x


----------



## Judi

I am! I forgot we take the same line, lol. Are you planning to get there by train too?


----------



## stripe

The kiosk is near the Beaconsfield Parade and Victoria Avenue intersection yes?..


----------



## robtyl

Judi said:


> I am! I forgot we take the same line, lol. Are you planning to get there by train too?


Interesting... *cue chin stroke*

@stripe: I think the kiosk location was stated in another post... bit lazy atm, i'll look it up after late night snacking

else someone else please confirm... i don't want to end up in the middle of nowhere by myself


----------



## Judi

Anyone want to meet up at flinders then head there later? maybe in the middle of fed square or something? we can get lost in a group instead ^^;;


----------



## robtyl

haha! 

well there's a small chance my sister will let me take the car tomorrow, so perhaps if you're not too far from me (clayton) i can pick you up and drive! 


else, i just looked up for PT all the way... 1 hour! i'd be catching from huntingdale, so if you wanted to hop on the train that gets there at 11:50, we could try make it there together!


----------



## Judi

Haha, that'd be uber difficult. I don't even have your number! Do you have mine?


----------



## General Specific

robtyl said:


> This is embarrassing... but where is South Melbourne beach? lol


Beaconsfield Parade, Port Melbourne. You can find it on on Google Maps.



stripe said:


> The kiosk is near the Beaconsfield Parade and Victoria Avenue intersection yes?..


Yes this is correct and it's the only one along the beach


----------



## General Specific

So do I need to bring an esky or tent?


----------



## robtyl

i do now 


to everyone else: no piking tomorrow! else i will not be a happy chappy :teeth



x


----------



## robtyl

@ aces: got the location! :d


about the esky tent... if you'd be kind enough to, prob would be a good idea - i guess warm drinks wouldn't be too enjoyable :/


if i can get the car i could bring one too - but my sister is a crazy b!tch, so i wouldn't count on it


----------



## General Specific

Nah that's fine, i'll just bring my one as it should be large enough

See you all later today


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Looks like I missed you guys due to having to work night shift  I just got up and it's like 3.30pm lol Emily I will call you and we can have a drink tonight!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Shame I couldn't chill with you guys this time round though..


----------



## robtyl

Tsk tsk mister...'tis a shame! Next time :b


As for the rest of you: Was great to see you all again and hang out... I had a good time  

Pictures up on my profile page!


x


----------



## Judi

Yeah, today was fun. I'm pretty pooped though! 

Nice to meet Cassensitive too  Was it Kay? or Kai? (I must be becoming hard of hearing )


----------



## General Specific

Yesterday was a lot of fun indeed but the sunburn is not so fun >_>

robtyl, the photos turned out well


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> Yeah, today was fun. I'm pretty pooped though!
> 
> Nice to meet Cassensitive too  Was it Kay? or Kai? (I must be becoming hard of hearing )


Hey Judi, was really nice to meet you too. Kai


----------



## casesensitive

Yeah, it was a great day. 

I'm half human, half crustacean at the moment, the top half of my back got badly burned, surprisingly though, it's not that painful


----------



## Judi

I got burned at the top of my head where the hair parts... just when I thought I was lucky this time around too!


----------



## General Specific

ouch.. that must make it hard to brush your hair


----------



## General Specific

Is every month suitable for meetups or should we have them more often?


----------



## stripe

Every month or whenever people feel like it sounds fine. 

Last night I had a SAS dream  was of a meet up like the laser tag one. 


This is probably not anyone's thing, but there's a reptile expo in Melbourne on the 19th. They had some pretty awesome animals last time I went, from little gecko's to crazy looking elapids (L) if anyone wants to come along maybe send a PM.


----------



## General Specific

The reptile expo sounds interesting but my new job may require me to work that Saturday. I'll let you know


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'll go, but I am in the same boat as matty here


----------



## baguette

howdi yall, (this is my first post in these forums) ill be moving to melbourne from perth this Thursday and would love to come to one of these meet ups. people have tried to organize meet ups in perth but they never happened


----------



## General Specific

That would be great if you attended the next Melbourne meetup 

Cool username/avatar by the way


----------



## baguette

^^thank you my good man, when and where will there be the next one?


----------



## General Specific

Not sure yet, still need to work out the details


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Hey Guy's,

If I'm not working that particular day, I would love to come along to a meet-up Also I live about one and a half hrs away from the city so 
getting there will be a challenge! 

I do like Koko Black - the chocolates there are awesome:boogie

Just let me know when you guy's want to meet up

Cheers,
Sarah


----------



## ghost cat

I'm new to SAS but can I tag along if there's another get together?


----------



## General Specific

Of course you can


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

God damn how many new arrivals will we have? It seems we have a fresh batch for every meet now!!


----------



## ghost cat

Looking forward to it...


----------



## robtyl

Yeh... what exactly do we have planned for the next meet? And when?What's going on, people? Where are you all? :b

x


----------



## General Specific

I'm out of new ideas for meetups :/


----------



## Kitsch

Im new too, might go to the next meet


----------



## Judi

No one is keen on organising |D It's understandable though...

How about karaoke again? I have no new ideas... What about that house party? (if anyone is willing to risk their house again?)


----------



## General Specific

Good to see so many newbies coming along 

I'm still living with my parents so a house party at their place is out of the question.

Karaoke would be fun and I missed out on going last time.


----------



## Judi

Do you know a good place for Karaoke Matt? The last place was kind of small and cramped. The pricing was rather good though...


----------



## General Specific

Never been to one before sorry.


----------



## Judi

Alright, how about k-box on la-trobe street? it's supposed to be good. Never been there though. 

This is still conjecture so we need opinions and ideas peeps!


----------



## General Specific

We would probably want a place with a private room.


----------



## robtyl

Do they serve dumplings there?


----------



## Judi

Looks like they do >.>


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^ Lol Chris, who cares about anything else. Dumplings ftw!


----------



## StarDS

Hey all, i haven't been on for a while (as advised by my therapist). Had a quick read and noticed you guys were struggling for ideas.
About 2-3 weeks ago i had a tree that fell over I've chopped it up and wanted to have people over one night for a fire, drinks and beats. I can also do a bbq (however as a student i can't supply meat for everyone). I also have other entertainment if just the fire and drinks becomes awkward. (xbox, poker table, etc..)
If there's enough show in interest i'll post some dates that i'm available to make this happen. 
Thanks guys.
(Just wanting to make an effort as i know there's a few out there that do a lot to keep these meet-ups alive)
Yay or nay??

Note: i live in Montmorency, which is north eastern i believe.

BTW, i have been to K-box, its one of the better places i've been to for karaoke, however drinks are very very expensive.


----------



## General Specific

That sounds like an awesome idea StarDS and I think it's perfectly fair for everybody to bring their own meat and drinks. 

I don't live that far away from you either.


----------



## robtyl

Sounds great! 

I'm definitely in! Show us some dates 



x


----------



## Judi

I'm not sure I'll be able to make it actually, but eh... Good luck!


----------



## casesensitive

Karaoke & house parties, anyone would think we were normal .

Depends on the date, It's my dreaded b'day next Friday, I would be free after next weekend. Must admit, going to someones house weally fweaks me out.


----------



## Judi

Not that I'm into star signs or anything, but there are at least 4 february Pisces from Melbourne alone. heheh

sorry for off topicness ^^


----------



## StarDS

Hey all, just an update. 

Weekends i'm free include the following dates of March:
4th, 5th, 11th, 12th, 18th 19th.

Plz respond with dates that suite people who are interested.

I'd prefer one of the saturdays of those dates, but if the fridays work better for people i'm happy to do that.

casesensitive: hey, plz note i have been to meet-ups before and met people on here before. Hope that reassures that i'm not a fweaky dude. I'm in the same boat with everyone on here. I have SAD.

Judi: If you can't make it thats cool. However i would love to meet you.

Thanks guys.


----------



## General Specific

The Fridays of those dates would suit me better


----------



## robtyl

I'm so lame that I never do anything on Friday or Saturday nights, so any date is perfectly fine with me 

x


----------



## StarDS

Coolio!! I have uni tuesday and thursday so friday good for me. I'll throw a date out their let us know how you all feel about it. 

Friday the 11th of March between 6-7pm start, till late. BYO drinks or whatever gets you high. haha..

I'm thinking maybe drinks and snacks, but can still do a BBQ if people are keen.

Note: i have a spare bedrooms + can sort out sleeping arrangements if driving home is an issue. (if people are keen to have drinks, which i certainly will be)

Would love for more people to show interest.  

P.S Lets make this happen!!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Where in Melbourne do you live? because I'm in Yarra Junction.
I would be interested in coming to meet everyone


----------



## casesensitive

Friday the 11th sounds good to me so far. Just have to figure out where you are. 

If anyone is driving or catching PT from near the city, can you let me know, I'm likely to get lost. I caught a tram going in the opposite direction once...yeah


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Lucky it wasn't the 12th because there is a party I have to go to on that saturday, but I can make that on friday night if I don't work. IF I don't work.


----------



## stripe

I like the sound of this house thing, count me in.


----------



## StarDS

Update:

Cool looks like there's a lot of show in interest so i'd like to follow through with this.

casesensitive: i live on the hurstbridge/eltham line (both will get you here, get off at eltham) shouldn't be a problem organizing a lift to my house (and for others who need a lift).

Excited   Should be fun!!

Any qualms/queries, ask me. PM me for mobile number.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Hey All,

I can't wait to meet everyone and I'm super excited:boogie

Look forward to seeing as many of you as possible on the 11th march.

Party!!!:yay:yay:yay :drunk:drunk:drunk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I wonder what to do as I know there is another party on one of those nights I must attend, Emily should have the same problem as me :lol


----------



## Judi

Is that date definite? I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to make it to many future meetups this year, unless it was on saturday.


----------



## stripe

It is on the 11th though isn't it, not in the way of sisters thing? If it was put to the 12th for a reason we could just bail on the sister, SAS is cooler! She wouldn't care at all (would probably be glad I'm not there ), so it's okay. 

Judy, meet ups without you would just be weird


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

stripe said:


> It is on the 11th though isn't it, not in the way of sisters thing? If it was put to the 12th for a reason we could just bail on the sister, SAS is cooler! She wouldn't care at all (would probably be glad I'm not there ), so it's okay.
> 
> Judy, meet ups without you would just be weird


Yeah I think the SAS thing would be cooler, plus I'd have a better time I think. I'd be more comfortable.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So we'll do that instead Emily?


----------



## ladolcevita

Hi there!

I'm also from Melbourne. Woud love to make friends with others who have SA. Please message me if you are interested.


----------



## Mrfishy

Its my mothers birthday that weekend so i wont know if i can make it untill the date gets closer and i find out if she is doing something that night or not. So put me down as a maybe (80%) chance.


----------



## StarDS

Update:

Hey all, looking forward to next weekend hope most of you can make it. PM me for my address, i'm not posting it on here.

Date and time still remains friday the 11th of march between 6-7pm. BYO drinks or whatever gets you high. I'll supply snacks. I prey that it doesn't rain. Note: if it does i have a balcony and other entertainment (i have an xbox360 with a few games, if you have any bring them along)

Any qualms/queries, ask me. PM me for mobile number.

Judi: hope you can make it, would like to meet you.
ladolcevita: Your welcome to come to this event.

Note: plz ask as soon as possible for address.


----------



## Monnet

Sadly I won't be able to attend next weekend because of Uni. I have class each weekend now so I won't be able to come to many meet ups outside the holidays.

You guys have a good one.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Hey all:boogie:boogie:boogie

I will definately be at the SAS meet up 11th March at StarDS's house:boogie
Can't wait to PARTY

I may not be able to make it until around 8 or 9pm as I live in Yarra Junction and am also working that day.  If I finish work early I may get there earlier I really don't know.
I will look forward to seeing everyone there!!!:boogie:boogie:boogie

Catherine Cavatica xxxx


----------



## Judi

I wouldn't be able to make it, sorry StarDS  Even if I try I'll get there at about 11:30 or so |D I'll try to make it to the next saturday meetup, or other meetups during the uni holiday period.  Cheers


----------



## baguette

I just moved to melbourne and don't really know anyone so i would love to come if i was welcome


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Yeah you should come

Just PM StarDS for the details.

It should be an awesome night!


----------



## StarDS

Update:

Howdy all, looks like a good turn out. 10 including myself. If there's more then great.

Just want to welcome people in bringing music along, best form to bring is an MP3 player as i'll be using it outside (i have an MP3 player dock what has audio in, so it will take any MP3 player).

Cheers guys,


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Awesome :boogie:boogie:boogie PARTY!!!!!

I will be there!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:yes


----------



## casesensitive

baguette said:


> I just moved to melbourne and don't really know anyone so i would love to come if i was welcome


Will be great to meet you Baguette.

BTW Star, what's the deal with food. Are you still wanting ppl to bring stuff for a BBQ?


----------



## StarDS

Casesensitive: I'm not doing the bbq, however i do have one, so people are more than welcome to use it.


----------



## General Specific

StarDS said:


> Update:
> Just want to welcome people in bringing music along, best form to bring is an MP3 player as i'll be using it outside (i have an MP3 player dock what has audio in, so it will take any MP3 player).
> 
> Cheers guys,


I don't think many people would like my taste in music and it's not exactly party music haha


----------



## Scott1745

Hey Guys

This sounds like a good get together. i would like to come if thats still ok.
sorry for the late response - been anxious about committing. i must be socially anxious or something.

I will PM for details.

cheers,
Scott


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Great Scott. I'll look forward to meeting you tomorrow night:boogie

Aces - your taste in music can't be that bad surely :teeth:teeth:teeth

Everyone else - See you guy's tomorrow night!!!!!!:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Judi

Sounds like it will be an interesting meet up  please report the events when it's over!


----------



## Skertusmaximus

Hey, sorry for the late reply. I'd be keen to have a few beers with you all. I'm new on the site and was just wondering if there's enough room 1 more at your place star... I'm only 18 so if that's an issue let us know, i don't wanna cramp anyone's style lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

StarDS' place is pretty far away and I'll be catching a train, so I am not too sure what time I'll be there by. The thing is I worked during the nights so I usually sleep during the day as well.

Looking forward to coming along


----------



## casesensitive

Hey DS, don't think i'll come tonight after all, I live in the CBD and am not sure how i'll get back.

Have a great time guys.


----------



## stripe

I have to get back to the CBD too Kai. Would be leaving at 11:16 (to bus then train). 
Unless it's okay to crash.. somewhere? Jason and I were just talking about how comfortable floors are when you're boozed up


----------



## StarDS

Hey all, people are welcome to crash out if getting home is an issue, that's if you don't mind taking a couch.

Note: I'll have SAS open all day today if people have questions please ask, i'll get back to you asap.

It's difficult to hear the door knock, if there's no answer make your way around the back. Also you'll know if you got my street, its one of the only gravel roads in the area.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ahh, what a pathetic effort on my part guys, hope you all had fun. I fell asleep yesterday and couldn't pull myself back out of bed unfortunately. Funny what working every night of the week can do the first chance you get to go to bed and be asleep!!

I intend on contacting some of you seperately anyway to discuss something 'important'. I have an offer that might appeal to some of you..


----------



## Scott1745

Hey Guys

Thanks to StarDS for hosting the get together last night. I was glad i came. it was a good relaxed night and nice to get out for a while.

Nice meeting a few new people and having a chance to talk/socialise. 

thanks


----------



## casesensitive

Yeah, thanks DS, it was a great night. I had heaps of fun. Great to catch up with those I have met and nice to meet a few new people.....so pretty much what Scott said .


----------



## General Specific

Thanks StarDS. That was a great night and it was nice to meet the new people


----------



## baguette

thank you everyone for gracing me with your presence.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You could grace me with your presence Baguette, mmm *licks lips*


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Hey All,
Just wanted to thank StarDS for an throwing an awesome party!!:boogie
and for letting me stay over and watching "Scare Tactics" the next day:yes
it's a really funny show:teeth

I had a great time meeting everyone. I hope I wasn't too drunk and annoying for you guy's:afr
Would love to do it again sometime. You guy's are all really awesome people.

Cheers,
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casesensitive

Hey Guys, On Sundays Strike bowling QV have a deal "Drink 2 Bowl" buy a drink (minimum $6) and get a free game of bowling, from 5pm. 

Just seeing if anyones interested, I know for those working Monday it might be a pain going out Sunday. 

Cho Gao, across the road do Pizzas for $4 after 7pm, so the night could be finished up by 8.30. 

I'm thinking Sunday after next.

Who's keen?


----------



## General Specific

Sounds good to me


----------



## robtyl

casesensitive said:


> Who's keen?


As mustard 

x


----------



## jimbo00

I shall be there.
I'll know one person atleast.... =)


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I might be able to come unless I'm working. I'll PM you my number Casesensitive if you could let me know the exact date, time, place etc...

cheers,
Sarah


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I usually work on Sundays so that's a bit tough. Is it possible to do Saturday? I know why it's cheap lol, but I am the type of guy that would ask to move it to Saturday and buy everyone drinks instead anyway :b


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> I usually work on Sundays so that's a bit tough. Is it possible to do Saturday? I know why it's cheap lol, but I am the type of guy that would ask to move it to Saturday and buy everyone drinks instead anyway :b


You're the type of guy to move it to Saturday and not turn up .

Nah, I don't mind, you guys can decide on that.


----------



## Judi

Saturday is better for me too actually  otherwise my night would end at about 8 or so. (I have to catch the 8pm train to wagga)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> You're the type of guy to move it to Saturday and not turn up .
> 
> Nah, I don't mind, you guys can decide on that.


The point of moving it to Saturday would be so that I would turn up


----------



## casesensitive

;1058879214 said:


> The point of moving it to Saturday would be so that I would turn up


Well, in that case . Saturday sounds good to me, take a bit of pressure off everyone, especially those that would have to catch public transport.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> Well, in that case . Saturday sounds good to me, take a bit of pressure off everyone, especially those that would have to catch public transport.


Yay! :boogie


----------



## casesensitive

So does this Saturday at Strike Bowling QV suit? What's a good time for everyone?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Where exactly is this one? Is it the one near the state library?? And yes.

7.00pm-ish?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Hey guys

I'm working this Saturday and there's no way I could get into the city by that time. :sigh So I'll have to see you at the next get together.

Cheers,
Catherine Cavatica (Sarah)


----------



## Judi

7pm sounds good to me


----------



## casesensitive

7pm is good for me too. It's $16 on Saturday.


So far: me, Judi, Nidhoggr, Jimbo, Robtyl. Aces still to confirm for Saturday.

Who else is coming???


----------



## Scott1745

Sounds good to me too.

I'll join in.
I will maybe PM for further detail of exact location later in the week. will probably catch the train up to spencer st.

Do we just meet out the front?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I don't care what any of you say, we should start getting some more photos of these events for documentation.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

For example, where are the drunken shots from StarDS's house party, hmmmm?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I can't come, Ky. But I hope you guy's have a great night:boogie:boogie
Let me know when the next meet up is, hey


----------



## Judi

Nidhoggr said:


> For example, where are the drunken shots from StarDS's house party, hmmmm?


I also want to see this


----------



## General Specific

Sorry guys I won't be able to make it


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Nidhoggr said:


> For example, where are the drunken shots from StarDS's house party, hmmmm?


I would rather not have had my photo taken that night :drunk

I always get red pupils in my eyes in photo's which really annoys me :mum

I saw some photo's of me taken at a 21st party I went to on the weekend and they were ok but could have been better and they are on Facebook for all to see!!!! :afr


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to make it


Ohh, how come?, wont be the same without you :um

Thinking about having a drink at my place first, if any of you are interested in meeting up beforehand, I live about 10 mins walk away from Strike.

For those that would rather meet there, yeah, just out the front at 7 sounds good.


----------



## casesensitive

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I would rather not have had my photo taken that night :drunk
> 
> I always get red pupils in my eyes in photo's which really annoys me :mum
> 
> I saw some photo's of me taken at a 21st party I went to on the weekend and they were ok but could have been better and they are on Facebook for all to see!!!! :afr


errr, me too, I always manage to look drunk in photos even when I'm not.


----------



## Judi

So were there any photos taken on that occasion? If you guys don't want it online I'd like to see it in real life if possible


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> So were there any photos taken on that occasion? If you guys don't want it online I'd like to see it in real life if possible


To be honest, I can't remember anyone getting a camera out. I would say the likely person to be uh hum...flashing, would have been robtyl.


----------



## General Specific

@casesensitive - I have a 21st to attend. Of course the meetup will be the same, it's not like I add much to the conversation anyway haha. I often look drunk or just goofy in photos too. @Judi - I don't recall any photos being taken that night.


----------



## General Specific

None of my posts are displaying properly :/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aw, no photo's (ftw :no)..

@casesensitive: that sounds like a good way to break the ice and to chill before heading straight into the public place. Sometimes meeting new people in a public place makes me more anxious than I need to be. I'll have to PM you for your number though so I know exactly where I'm going (though I'm sure it's not too difficult..) :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> None of my posts are displaying properly :/


Hm, seems alright to me?


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> @casesensitive - I have a 21st to attend. Of course the meetup will be the same, it's not like I add much to the conversation anyway haha. I often look drunk or just goofy in photos too. @Judi - I don't recall any photos being taken that night.


ohh yeah, sorry Matt, what was I thinking, yeah, you never add anything to the conversation....not!!! I always enjoy having a good ol' chin wag with you. Nevermind, next time.



Nidhoggr said:


> Aw, no photo's (ftw :no)..
> 
> @casesensitive: that sounds like a good way to break the ice and to chill before heading straight into the public place. Sometimes meeting new people in a public place makes me more anxious than I need to be. I'll have to PM you for your number though so I know exactly where I'm going (though I'm sure it's not too difficult..) :lol


Ok, cool, yip, send me a PM, so that's you, Robytl and Jimbo coming over....Judi...are you going to help balance out the female to male ratio here?


----------



## Judi

What the? with so many people coming over I'll feel left out if I don't! D:
Send me a pm with the address please ^^


----------



## BTW

Sounds like fun, I can't make it though because I've got work. Have a great night.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

What's goin' on yo all systems go for tonight?? :boogie


----------



## casesensitive

Yerp, so, so far:

there are possibly 7 in total.

4 coming to mine. StarDS might meet us there if can get enough uni work done, and I'm still waiting to hear if Scott is coming to mine or meeting us there.


If anyone else is thinking of coming, we're all going to be at Strike QV from 7pm


----------



## timmy01

Hi all, I think I'll come along tonight too. See at you 7.

Cheers, Tim


----------



## casesensitive

timmy01 said:


> Hi all, I think I'll come along tonight too. See at you 7.
> 
> Cheers, Tim


Cool, see ya there Tim


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I walked up and down Little Collins twice. Found some green sign with 200 written on it but no entry ways to residentials in clear view :S I am obviously lost, and in an internet cafe on Swanston Street as I type this :lol Anyone wish to come and get me? I feel like an idiot. My mobile service provider is being a pain in my *** as well.


----------



## casesensitive

ok, you are next door, stay there.


----------



## casesensitive

actually, walk outside. I will wear a purple hat 

Incase something happens, go to zamels jewellery and turn the cnr on to lt collins and you will be there


----------



## aussiegal

Have a nice night. Maybe I will join you sometime, when I feel brave enough. :afr


----------



## timmy01

hey guys, actually not going to make it tonight - just got home after a big day..in need of some chill time. definitely look forward to coming along another time. enjoy the night


----------



## Judi

Hey guys, nice seeing you all again and meeting Dave and Justin. I'm sorry for being dazed/moody/unfocused/unattentive/cringworthy or whatever I appear. I have alot on my mind, and my viewpoint of the world is probaly negatively skewed right now so it's hard to be amicable.(and I've got to do it all again tomorrow D: )Yeah, enough about me, Kai you've got a lovely place, thanks for setting up this meetup


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Quality night!

Judi, don't be silly. It was mentioned that some who showed up were possibly some of the more outgoing of the 'socially anxious collective' and of course alcohol can also help one step outside his/her parameters. You obviously don't drink a lot and so maybe we felt less inhibition as a result.

All in all that was a great night. It was fantastic to meet you Kai, again to you Dave and also Justin for the first time. Also, cheers to the uber-cheap whiskey!! :lol

P.s. I'd also like to thank Kai for the hosting and also for the cardigan *MWAH*

Let's have ourselves another little get together soon. Maybe I can invite Hubert Cumberdale along.


----------



## Judi

Hubert Cumberdale?


----------



## jimbo00

twas good to meet you fine peoples, was lotsa fun  and yeah thanks to Kaj for giving up her place for the evening. Always more enjoyable drinking in someones house than it is in an alley =)


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> Hey guys, nice seeing you all again and meeting Dave and Justin. I'm sorry for being dazed/moody/unfocused/unattentive/cringworthy or whatever I appear. I have alot on my mind, and my viewpoint of the world is probaly negatively skewed right now so it's hard to be amicable.(and I've got to do it all again tomorrow D: )Yeah, enough about me, Kai you've got a lovely place, thanks for setting up this meetup


Mowww  we've all been there/are there, Judi. It's good to go out and try and enjoy yourself, but I know it's hard to let go if you're feeling crap. It's great we can all go out and have a bit of fun from time to time, but we can also be supportive if any of us are down, I'm sure any of us would lend an ear if you needed to talk :yes.



Nidhoggr said:


> Quality night!
> 
> Judi, don't be silly. It was mentioned that some who showed up were possibly some of the more outgoing of the 'socially anxious collective' and of course alcohol can also help one step outside his/her parameters. You obviously don't drink a lot and so maybe we felt less inhibition as a result.
> 
> All in all that was a great night. It was fantastic to meet you Kai, again to you Dave and also Justin for the first time. Also, cheers to the uber-cheap whiskey!! :lol
> 
> P.s. I'd also like to thank Kai for the hosting and also for the cardigan *MWAH*
> 
> Let's have ourselves another little get together soon. Maybe I can invite Hubert Cumberdale along.


You're welcome Jason, btw, you got my acct banned, because you logged in from my ISP address :b. Yes, Hubert Cumberdale!!!. Who's offering to stick their finger up his arse...anybody?



jimbo00 said:


> twas good to meet you fine peoples, was lotsa fun  and yeah thanks to Kaj for giving up her place for the evening. Always more enjoyable drinking in someones house than it is in an alley =)


ohhh ma gowd, I was so i'll, I think that $8 bottle of whiskey was mixed with turps...I was throwing up at 7.30 that night, and guess what we made for din dins......curry . I still have to clean the butts off the ledge .


----------



## casesensitive

timmy01 said:


> hey guys, actually not going to make it tonight - just got home after a big day..in need of some chill time. definitely look forward to coming along another time. enjoy the night


Ohh phew!!!! we thought you may have been a guy standing outside the bowling...but when he was still there an hour later we realised he was a bouncer from the bar next door. Was worried that you may have turned up and gone home.


----------



## Judi

Dear lord, what on earth went on after I left!?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've already quoted this vid in this thread once Judi!! But, alas, here it is again:


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Sounds like a fun night was had by all guy's

I really want to make it to the next meet up:b

Would be awesome to have a drink with all of you again and maybe meet some more SASEr's!!!

cheers all,
Catherine Cavatica (Sarah)


----------



## casesensitive

Does anyone have the game Cranium?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I don't :S


----------



## stripe

murderin


----------



## Judi

Nah... I just think over the years people from Melbourne have stayed on this site rather than leave... or something like that >.> I think there's a lot of SA people in Australia in general (consider our population size) but maybe our social standards are higher?

@ Stipe - I wouldn't mind helping you getting into trouble XD I'll help with the clean up if it ever gets that messy from all the (I'm guessing) drunkenness.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The only reason I was reluctant Emily was because I know your Dad personally and if he somehow got wind of the fact I was in on it I don't think I'd be too popular lol. WHat about your siblings? Will Ryan say anything? I know Anna is pretty cool about stuff.


----------



## stripe

murder


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

hey Stripe,
I'd love to come. Will have to get back to you, I have to check if I'm free that night.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Well in that case I am in.


----------



## robtyl

+ 1 :clap


x


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Damn, I have my friends engagement party on the 16th. Any chance of making it the 15th?


----------



## stripe

Yep will make it the 15th instead. 

It doesn't look like there are many people interested though. I don't mind if there's just a small group, less chance of trouble  but do you guys think it will be worth it?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Awesome. Thanks Stripe 
I think it will still be a great night. How many ppl are coming?
Where is the house?


----------



## casesensitive

Hey guys, can't make it, have fun


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's off the Bentleigh train line but I think it wise to leave exact details for PM :yes


----------



## stripe

*murdini*


----------



## Judi

So... it's 5 people so far? Anyways, which suburb is it? I think I can probaly drive there myself this time (for once) 

By music machine you mean mp3 players? or like... boom boxes? >.>


----------



## stripe

murderer


----------



## Mrfishy

im interested in going sounds like fun. ill PM you for the address.


----------



## robtyl

Hey friendlies looks like I'll be out for this one... swamped by a ton of work and a new job :/ Cool but not cool, knowwhatimsayin?

Have fun, kids 

x


----------



## stripe

murd


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*kicks threads ****


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Guy's I hope you have a great night:b
And hope to see you all at the next meetup:boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yeah, we had a good night! I taught people how to half play hearts (and left out key details) and we played other card games and then videogames  Also, lots of shots involved for the losers of the card games, :lol


----------



## Judi

I think we should learn to play poker, and gamble with alchohol *pff*, or maybe gamble with dares? 

Anyways, those 'trial' games turned back into full games when I tried them again at home... weird eh?


----------



## General Specific

Thanks for hosting the party Emily, it was a fun night 

That's weird about your games Judy..


----------



## casesensitive

What y'all doin' over the easter break?


----------



## General Specific

I'm going to see Disturbed on Sunday night, that's about all. How about you?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Helping parents saturday, that's it so far.


----------



## Judi

Nothing as far as I know... there's been discussion with my family but I'm sure we're going to back out due to laziness


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> I'm going to see Disturbed on Sunday night, that's about all. How about you?


ohh cool. My sister's going to Disturbed with 12 year old son.

Dunno, was hoping to go for a road trip along the Great Ocean Rd, but think we might end up going to the Dandenong Ranges


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Just share our plans to NOT meet up in the meet up thread lawlz


----------



## Judi

^ lol 

what about that day trip wine thing? Anyone look into it? Or are we all shying away from responsibility here? XD (like I am, haha)


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Just share our plans to NOT meet up in the meet up thread lawlz


So what


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> ^ lol
> 
> what about that day trip wine thing? Anyone look into it? Or are we all shying away from responsibility here? XD (like I am, haha)


Just having a look Judi. Do you think we'd have enough time to oganise it ? If we don't, we should definitely do that one weekend.

Think i'm just going to do something Saturday (during the day) are people keen to do something? if not the wine thing, even just something simple like meeting up for lunch or a drink.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I'm working flat out over easter. I have tomorrow off and that's about it!!!!:b
Great to hear you guys had fun the last meet up


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This 'wine thing' sounds very interesting. :O


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Soooo, tonight, tomorrow night? What's going on?? Let's make this **** happen!


----------



## casesensitive

Oh ma god, I don't even know where to start with the wine tours, there are so many and they seem to be around the $100 mark, I'd expect to get heavily pissed for that kind of money .

Does anyone like Yum char for lunch?
Or a couple of drinks in town and galactic circus?


Sunday or Monday?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sunday is Easter yeah? Not sure how possible that is for most, but I can probably do it in the afternoon. If not, then Monday would be awesome :yes

Haven't been to Galactic Circus since the old days so would be interesting to see how it's all changed now and stuff.


----------



## Judi

^ Didn't we go last year for a meetup once?

I'd be fine both days I think |D


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yeah, that's true, but don't forget, we also went to Strike last year for a meet up too 

I'm happy to keep it simple, what about you though Judy? Are you available for Easter Sunday or is Monday better?


----------



## Judi

Yeah, but... a year classifies as 'old days' now? :O

I'm available both days... so yeah, depends on others here I guess


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yeah it does, and if you don't agree with me I am going to go run full speed into a wall. Head first.

Awesome, soooo, I guess us three are cool for Sunday then, only exception is, I may have a date on Sunday, not 100% as sure yet, however, we'll wait and see whoever else registers their interest first and make our decision from there shall we?

Looking forward to seeing my SAS lovers again xx


----------



## casesensitive

Okie cool, so if we do meet-up tomorrow, a drink and galactic circus?

If not, lets definitely organise something for next week, this weekend is probably a bit short notice for most lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yes :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Despite this weekend being short notice though, however, it is the most convenient given the public holidays available and a lack of work for most, which is handy I guess instead of lazing around home being bored. The only thing is I tend to laze around a bit more when I have less space in between when I have to work again, so if I were to be meeting up, it is more favorable for me to try for this weekend, is all.


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Despite this weekend being short notice though, however, it is the most convenient given the public holidays available and a lack of work for most, which is handy I guess instead of lazing around home being bored. The only thing is I tend to laze around a bit more when I have less space in between when I have to work again, so if I were to be meeting up, it is more favorable for me to try for this weekend, is all.


Ya true. I know what you mean. Even though I only work 4 days I feel like I'm still stretched to spend time with people, so having 5 days off still gives me a couple of days to myself.


----------



## BTW

I'll come as long as I'm not too tired on the day.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Any details Kai? Should we meet you somewhere? And at what time for tomorrow evening?


----------



## casesensitive

errr, uhhhhh, sorry guys, I've had a way more expensive weekend than I thought. Plans changed tonight and I ended up spending a lot more than I wanted to so I can't do anything else this weekend. Sorry guys.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's all good. I guess we'll keep the doors open for Monday (for other SASer's) or the next weekend then? Yeah, we could just chill next w/e, more people will have probably checked out this thread again by that stage anyway.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So is anyone interested for either next Friday or Saturday night??


----------



## BTW

I've got work on on Friday night, but I'm up for something on Saturday night.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

What's going on? I think this thread has died down a bit compared to usual!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Kai? DV8?? :b


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Kai? DV8?? :b


Hey Jason

Yeah, it's gone really quiet, I have been on, but haven't been able to reply, my internet connection is being a mofo (vodafone lol ). Gets really annoying replying to a message then it times out.. Yeah, we could go to DV8 if you're keen? I'm still broke though, but I could try and scrap the cover charge together if you wanted to go, should get in touch with Matt, I know he goes there from time to time .


----------



## casesensitive

By the way y'all, I'm meeting up with Jimbo next Friday. Hopefully everyone has come out of hibernation by then to come along. 

I'll post where and when tomorrow, as at this stage I have no idea. Anyone got any ideas for a cool bar?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I don't know and don't care where we go, as long as I get to drive my new car there!! :b

I could suggest the Corner Hotel though? Or the Pier Hotel on St.Kilda beach (nearer Port Melbourne). If this is next week I'll just be wanting to drive my new car around haha.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'll pm my number Kai, and PM me yours, I'll ring ya! I will ring Matty too.


----------



## dpeiris86

hey! i'm from melbourne..how u r all


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Hey, hun. Me too
But I live way out in Yarra Junction:b

Greetings!!!


----------



## casesensitive

Hey Guys, 

It's been ages since we've had a meet-up. Who's interested in meeting up next weekend?

I'm thinking Cho Gao in Melbourne Central about 6pm on Friday for a drink and food (they do meals and bar food)

www. chogao.com.au

If you'd like to come along, can you let me know as soon as you can so I can try and book a table


----------



## Judi

Sounds good, but I won't be able to make it this time unfortunately  Good luck on finding people though!


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> Sounds good, but I won't be able to make it this time unfortunately  Good luck on finding people though!


That's ok, Judi . Hopefully we can start getting into more regular meet-ups again, I always enjoy them!. Things have quieted down a lot on this thread, Maybe because it's gotten colder * shrugs*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'd really like to do it but after not working all week and paying for my car my cash stores are pretty much depleted. I'll have enough money to pay my parents this week and pay for a little bit of petrol and that's it! 

Damn, wish I could come though.


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> I'd really like to do it but after not working all week and paying for my car my cash stores are pretty much depleted. I'll have enough money to pay my parents this week and pay for a little bit of petrol and that's it!
> 
> Damn, wish I could come though.


That's life sometimes .

I'll see how it goes, if there's no interest, it's no biggie, just putting it out there


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Nidhoggr said:


> I'd really like to do it but after not working all week and paying for my car my cash stores are pretty much depleted. I'll have enough money to pay my parents this week and pay for a little bit of petrol and that's it!
> 
> Damn, wish I could come though.


^^^^^^
I'm pretty much in the same boat in regards to money. I'd love to have been able to come and thanks casesensitive, for asking


----------



## casesensitive

What about coming to mine instead for drinks and nachoes, I can make nachoes, but you just have to brink your own drinks, but it's a lot cheaper than buying stuff at a bar?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

You live in the city??? Don't you, Casesensitive???


----------



## josh23

How can y'all do this? :afr

Just the thought scares the **** out of me.


----------



## jimbo00

i shall be there



casesensitive said:


> What about coming to mine instead for drinks and nachoes, I can make nachoes, but you just have to brink your own drinks, but it's a lot cheaper than buying stuff at a bar?


----------



## casesensitive

josh23 said:


> How can y'all do this? :afr
> 
> Just the thought scares the **** out of me.


Hey Josh

Yeah, it's kinda ironic I guess. It's still hard, but I think it makes it a little easier knowing that we have the same problems. Very few people in my life know I have SA, it's nice to know there are a few people that I enjoy being around and can be open with about it. That's my view, not sure how the others feel.


----------



## josh23

casesensitive said:


> Hey Josh
> 
> Yeah, it's kinda ironic I guess. It's still hard, but I think it makes it a little easier knowing that we have the same problems. Very few people in my life know I have SA, it's nice to know there are a few people that I enjoy being around and can be open with about it. That's my view, not sure how the others feel.


Yeah, I try to think about it that way, but it just seems impossible for me.


----------



## casesensitive

josh23 said:


> Yeah, I try to think about it that way, but it just seems impossible for me.


The problem with SA is our thinking, SA feeds off avoidance.


----------



## casesensitive

So far Jimbo and Matt have confirmed.

How does this sound:

6pmish this Friday at my place, I live in the center of the CBD. BYO drinks and i'll do food...vegetarian nachos.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I could do that. :yes


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> I could do that. :yes


Ohhhh yay!!!


----------



## General Specific

6pm sounds good to me 

Are they any parking garages nearby or should I just park at Melbourne central and walk to your place?


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> 6pm sounds good to me
> 
> Are they any parking garages nearby or should I just park at Melbourne central and walk to your place?


Hey Matt

There's underground/secure parking up Lt Collins st

http://www.secureparking.com.au/displaycarpark.aspx?carparkid=73


----------



## jimbo00

ill probs be there 6:30 - 7ish if thats ok ?
need to be fashionably late =)


----------



## casesensitive

jimbo00 said:


> ill probs be there 6:30 - 7ish if thats ok ?
> need to be fashionably late =)


Sorry Jimbo, not opening the doors after 6pm. You might have sit outside on the stoop.

Nah, course, that's fine...are you gonna work a bit later, or is it just going to take you a bit longer cause you're picking me up a bottle of wine


----------



## jimbo00

Bit of both.... Il buy some wine.. but only nice wine that i will also like 
what do ya recommend ?

need more females to attend aswell....



casesensitive said:


> Sorry Jimbo, not opening the doors after 6pm. You might have sit outside on the stoop.
> 
> Nah, course, that's fine...are you gonna work a bit later, or is it just going to take you a bit longer cause you're picking me up a bottle of wine


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Alright, I am officially offering lifts for anyone who is nearer the south eastern suburbs. PM to let me know.


----------



## casesensitive

jimbo00 said:


> Bit of both.... Il buy some wine.. but only nice wine that i will also like
> what do ya recommend ?
> 
> need more females to attend aswell....


Hahaha, Jimbo, I was only joking, you don't have to buy me wine...white Rum would be better. ...nah, it's cool, I've got some wine here...hang on, you dont even drink wine?

I second the needing more females comment...If none of the other girls come, do you think one of you guys could dress up? you know, just to balance things out a bit, that's all, nothing wrong with that is there??


----------



## Judi

casesensitive said:


> I second the needing more females comment...If none of the other girls come, do you think one of you guys could dress up? you know, just to balance things out a bit, that's all, nothing wrong with that is there??


I'd like to see that! That'd be so awesome for SA as well, walking around the city cross-dressing, lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> 6pm sounds good to me
> 
> Are they any parking garages nearby or should I just park at Melbourne central and walk to your place?


Want to meet me at this carpark Matt? I can show you the EF and I can show you where Kai lives 

Also, Friday evenings is a good deal! $16 maximum for parking. Just make sure you come in after 5.


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Want to meet me at this carpark Matt? I can show you the EF and I can show you where Kai lives
> 
> Also, Friday evenings is a good deal! $16 maximum for parking. Just make sure you come in after 5.


What the F is EF? have you asked if Stripe wants to come. Haven't seen her on here for a while.


----------



## General Specific

casesensitive said:


> Hey Matt
> 
> There's underground/secure parking up Lt Collins st
> 
> http://www.secureparking.com.au/displaycarpark.aspx?carparkid=73


Thanks for the heads up 



Nidhoggr said:


> Want to meet me at this carpark Matt? I can show you the EF and I can show you where Kai lives
> 
> Also, Friday evenings is a good deal! $16 maximum for parking. Just make sure you come in after 5.


Yeah this sounds like a good idea Jason.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Alright well listen closely here's the deal we meet up at the carpark on little collins, you jump in the EF with me, go head out into CBD, rip some massive burnouts, come back, park the car, get out, and then walk to Kai's.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Haha nah I'm kidding, we'll skip the burnout part and just head straight to Kai's XD

As for stripe, I think she doesn't want to go, you could try asking yourself, but I thought she was sick or something recently.


----------



## stripe

Wish I could come, that gender ratio certainly needs some evening out, but can't  have fun though.


----------



## casesensitive

Well guys looks like it might just be us.


----------



## General Specific

Burnouts sound like fun Jason. Haha nah you better not do that.. 

Should be a good night even if there are only a few of us there. I guess I could always dress up to even out the male to female ratio :b


----------



## casesensitive

That's the spirit Matt, but unfortunately now we'd be tipping the ratio the other way, Jimbo might have to work tonight, so he can't come.

Do you 2 still wana meet-up? up to you.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dv8?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I woke up late but it won't take me long to get in to Lt Collins, it's up to Matt. I have $40 to my name. I won't be drinking anyways..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's kind of dismal the amount of people in Melbourne for SAS yet the percentage who actually make it to meets. We should be kicking Toronto's ***.


----------



## AgentDucky

ok im here to help kick toronto into shape... im new but also from melbourne. im kind of a bit wary about meeting up but i guess consider this my expression of interest...


----------



## casesensitive

Welcome AgentDucky 

What do you guys think about starting a regular meet-up, for example the first Friday or Saturday of the month. I know it can be hard for us all to get together when someone selects a date. This way everyone knows that the Melbourne group meets up here at this time, instead of..oh someone wants to meet up this Saturday...I can't make it .

What do you reckon? we'd just have to find a suitable place


----------



## Judi

I dunno, the reason we try to set up dates is to make it available for the most number of people right? this changes depending on availability... If we were to have it every friday for example, I would never be able to make it T_T That's just my opinion anyway...
It could just be exam week for uni, it's coming up soon. I'm sure when it's over there'll be more people coming along


----------



## casesensitive

I guess, but it may also mean more might come because they know when it will be every month. 

For example I know that I wouldn't make plans on that particular day because I know I have the SAS meet-up .

But I can see where you're coming from Judi, might be a little difficult for students, because if you miss that day due to exams and studies etc, you've missed it for the month.

Jason and I were thinking for the next one, we could all try and come up with a date where a majority or us could attend, rather than one person setting a date, and hoping everyone else can attend?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^ I agree with Kai we need not so much try and create a date where absolutely EVERYONE can make it, rather one where the majority can. Otherwise we hang out for this perfect date, sit around talking for 3 months about it and finally something happens, unforeseen things pop up and people pull out at the last minute anyway.

Now whether that is a monthly ocurrence or not remains to be seen, and could perhaps be helped along by others votes/ input.

I suppose I am for the monthly arrangement, though I can also see how that's problematic atm with students etc. I guess we can start it and people can show up when they can, at least that way, as Kai mentioned, people know when the date is and can plan around it.


----------



## Judi

Hasn't it always been like that? The smallest meetup I want to was 4 people, it just depends on who's available, and how determined they are on going... I take it the last meetup didn't go so well?


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> Hasn't it always been like that? The smallest meetup I want to was 4 people, it just depends on who's available, and how determined they are on going... I take it the last meetup didn't go so well?


It's not actually anything to do with the last one. The smallest one I went to was 3 and it was loads of fun.It's just an idea/suggestion to see what ppl think about getting something regular going or trying to come up with a way that makes it a bit easier for others to be able to come.

but nevermind then, lets keep things the way they are then .


----------



## jimbo00

tra la la


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> I dunno, the reason we try to set up dates is to make it available for the _most_ number of people right?





Nidhoggr said:


> We need not so much try and create a date where absolutely EVERYONE can make it, rather one where the majority can.
> I suppose I am for the monthly arrangement, though I can also see how that's problematic atm with students etc. I guess we can start it and people can show up when they can, at least that way, as Kai mentioned, people know when the date is and can *plan around it*.





Judi said:


> Hasn't it always been like that?


No it hasn't always been this way I don't think, that is why I am suggesting it :b I was agreeing with you in your first statement too 

Perhaps I have misunderstood what you meant by 'most'. It just seems that we spend plenty of time fussing such that everyone can make it, which doesn't seem like a very efficient system for getting a regular meet up going on, but I don't know, perhaps that's just my perception of it..

What's underlined and in bold I think is the original point under speculation.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> I take it the last meetup didn't go so well?


The last meet up was 2 people. :lol It went very well!! What are you saying? :teeth


----------



## Judi

Nothing! I was just wondering why the suggestion was brought up! What I'm more concerned about is that people stop visiting SAS of their own volition, so they wouldn't know when the meetup is on. What I think is that we need some sort of mailing list, so that even if they don't participate in the thread, they could rock up if they felt like it. (after they're confirmed of course) This is what meetup.com does. The bad thing about this is we need to appoint a leader, since we've kind of been taking turns so far this might be too hectic :S

Jimbo - why'd you remove your post? :S


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> Nothing! I was just wondering why the suggestion was brought up! What I'm more concerned about is that people stop visiting SAS of their own volition, so they wouldn't know when the meetup is on. What I think is that we need some sort of mailing list, so that even if they don't participate in the thread, they could rock up if they felt like it. (after they're confirmed of course) This is what meetup.com does. The bad thing about this is we need to appoint a leader, since we've kind of been taking turns so far this might be too hectic :S
> 
> Jimbo - why'd you remove your post? :S


Oh! Haha, well, in reality it was something Kai first mentioned when we caught up last weekend and after some discussion I agreed with her and formed my own opinion too.

That sounds like a great suggestion Judy, you're so nifty!  I think we are all a little reluctant to take charge, as has been elucidated in the past. Who would assume that responsibility of 'team leader'?


----------



## casesensitive

Thanks judi, you`d be fantastic at that. You've got my vote for team leader.


----------



## Judi

Nah, I can't do that! I'm interstate after all  I can only attend about half the meetups or so... Would you like to do it Kai? Or maybe we should have multiple leaders?


----------



## casesensitive

Hi Guys 

I wouldn't mind being the one to organise it, which is what I would have done if a unanimous descision had been made to organise a regular meet here. Also, I'm on Meet-up.com. There are a few SA pages already. The differance being we have the contacts already through this site, meet-up. com you would have to get people to join the group.

I'm just a little over it and exhausted by this now, it's just a little frustrating, that what was just a question seeking a yay or nay response, has been turned in to a debate. The question was put to everyone, not just to one person. And now I wonder if anyone would have had an input.

Even after I said lets just keep it the way it was, as Judi was passionate about opposing it, It continued

People would still visit the thread, I never said lets stop organising random meets aswell.

The reason for this suggestion was stated in the orginal post, yet, it's still necessary to keep asking "why has the idea been put forward?". The reason was just a possible idea to make it easier for others to make it to meet-ups. I feel like I've been busted at the airport with drugs 

I didn't realise a question that was intended to bring people together, would instead incite a battle over who can prove their point enough to overthrow the idea.

BTW Nidhoggr, I didn't consider you and I meeting up for Lunch an SAS meet. I considered it going out to Lunch with a friend. That is why I said the smallest meet-up I have attended was 3 people and not 2 

Can we please just drop it. It was a bad idea, and i'm sorry I mentioned it .


----------



## Judi

Um... I'm sorry for opposing it T_T I hope it didn't feel like I was attacking you! I felt kind of attacked myself... as I probaly won't be able to make it to many meetups if they were regular. If they were random I could argue for a more suitible time you see >< I was just being selfish...

Anyways, I didn't mean to actually join meetup.com but, not everyone visits SAS daily or weekly you know? so when a meet up is planned, we could sms, email or pm all people who are interested in meetups? 

I think I should be out of the decision making process for whatever gets decided, I've discovered recently I can talk myself out of anything, I'm a great demotivator (and because of that everyone hates me T_T)


----------



## stripe

I think a monthly thing is worth a try, can't hurt.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Hey look everyone it's a UFO!" *points randomly*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> BTW Nidhoggr, I didn't consider you and I meeting up for Lunch an SAS meet. I considered it going out to Lunch with a friend. That is why I said the smallest meet-up I have attended was 3 people and not 2


Aww thanks Kai I actually agree though I wouldn't be so presumptuous to assume I automatically have a friend  That's very nice to know! YAY :boogie


----------



## robtyl

What up girlfriends 

Long time no see, but I'm still around! Life is crazy bananas, but as soon as I'm free I shall be visiting a meetup! Just not sure if it'll be planned, or scheduled, or... I'll stay out of this one 

Something will work itself out!

Can I just say, the more busy you are, the less time you have for SA - if that even makes sense. It's still there - but at least for me - it gets just a little easier each time!

So persist with the meetups 

And I shall endeavour to attend at the nearest opportunity 

Hope you're all well and keeping out of harm's way 

x

P.S. it seems like this place isn't anywhere near as active as it used to be? where has everyone else gone? are they all in hibernation?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Chris I miss you buddy, in a bromance kinda way. And wow, this thread has officially died in the ***. :lol


----------



## casesensitive

Oww, I miss you too Cwiss. Come back.

I think everyone is snuggling up in their caves, I know I am . I hate Winter.

I think colder weather could be a factor though, I'm a completely different person in Summer. I hardly ever want to do anything in winter.

Would be so cool to catch up with you again. I'm not put off attending or organising (random  )meet-ups.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Bored as ****.


----------



## casesensitive

Bing Bong, so people, what are we up to next?

I've just moved to St Kilda, near Fitzroy St, there are loads of nice places to go along there. 

I don't mind organising the next thingo, if anyone's interested 

Or...how about a board game night?


----------



## Judi

Ooo, another South East Melbourner 

... can we do both?


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> Ooo, another South East Melbourner
> 
> ... can we do both?


Oh really, where are you?

Yeah, both sound good to me. We could do something out, and games at mine:clap


----------



## Judi

yay! 
I'm in Keysborough


----------



## casesensitive

Should we aim for a couple of weeks away? when exams are over. It can be a celebratory meet-up?


----------



## Judi

My exams finish at the end of this week, not sure about the others :/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

My exams finished 3 years ago, so I'm all good here. :lol Kai, check your inbox, by the time you read this I should have texted you back


----------



## casesensitive

Err, I'm not even going to say how long ago it was for me lol.

Chris finishes exams on the 22nd of June. How does Friday the 24th sound?


----------



## Judi

^ That sounds good to me


----------



## casesensitive

Kewl. 

Okie dokie. Shall we meet at IGA on Fitzroy St. I was thinking of going to Banff. They do Pizzas and Pasta for under $10. They do Pizzas for $5.50 until 5.30, but I think that'll probably be a little too early for everyone?

Then for those that want to, you can come back to mine for a game or a movie.


So far confirmed are : Star, Judi, myself, Robyl, Jimbo and possibly 3 more.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sorry I've been lazy replying to messages and what not. I shall be there on Friday Kai


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Sorry I've been lazy replying to messages and what not. I shall be there on Friday Kai


Cool. The Banff have happy hour till 6, $2 pots, $8 jugs $3 wine. Is 5.50pm ok for you guys to meet or too early ?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sounds alright to me. I shant be drinking though, see all you lassies and lads tomorrie


----------



## Judi

Last I checked, today is tuesday? lol


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Sounds alright to me. I shant be drinking though, see all you lassies and lads tomorrie





Judi said:


> Last I checked, today is tuesday? lol


Bahahahaah

Jason wont be drinking Friday, because he got drunk on Tuesday. Tuesday's the new Friday.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sorry guys I was catching up with someone else and I got confused!! *Gah* :S!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Oh and casesensitive yeah you're right I've already had my quota for drinking this week :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> Bahahahaah
> 
> Jason wont be drinking Friday, because he got drunk on Tuesday. Tuesday's the new Friday.


Damn that's some fine logic lady. No wonder you're a bestie!


----------



## casesensitive

Oh you've come to...Hello * waves*. 

A little update guys. I haven't got a board game, I'm going to try and buy cranium tomorrow. If I can't get it, I'll get a couple of movies...depends on how late we stay out, as to whether we should bother going back to mine or not. We can decide tomorrow anyway


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-night-of-my-existance-131081/#post1059097776

*Massive facepalms*


----------



## casesensitive

Major Facepalms. That sux big time man. All because of your phone. I have a phone you can have btw. It has it's err qwirks...but it can reply to text messages .


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

:O:O Haha that would be fairly awesome. I am not sure if it's the service provider or the phone though. I'll have to test it out.

What did you guys end up doing anyway? Was it alright? Who showed?


----------



## casesensitive

Ok, well, let me know if you want it. Cos you're without one now right?.

Judi and Robtyl didn't come. On a plus side, Timmy01 came along, that was cool.

We went to The Banff (you would have left 5 minutes before we got there) had Pizzas and drinks then went to The Saint. Was just Jimbo, Star, Timmy and myself. Was a good night.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> Ok, well, let me know if you want it. Cos you're without one now right?.
> 
> Judi and Robtyl didn't come. On a plus side, Timmy01 came along, that was cool.
> 
> We went to The Banff (you would have left 5 minutes before we got there) had Pizzas and drinks then went to The Saint. Was just Jimbo, Star, Timmy and myself. Was a good night.


I'll txt you and let you know. (haha mind ****) Nah I won't be doing that, but I can give you a buzz from this house phone and have a chat with you 

Glad you guys enjoyed yourselves. I am still very disappointed with the amount of people from Melbourne on SAS who _are not _willing to meet up. Yeah you know who you are, you'll all be hearing from me very soon with a kind gesture for friendship. :lol No I am not outgoing, just at a different stage maybe :stu

Next meet up I want to see some new faces! It'd be cool.


----------



## timmy01

thanks for organising Kai, i had a really good time. look forward to going again


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> I'll txt you and let you know. (haha mind ****) Nah I won't be doing that, but I can give you a buzz from this house phone and have a chat with you
> 
> Ok J, no worries. I can even send it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> timmy01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for organising Kai, i had a really good time. look forward to going again
> 
> 
> 
> Oww cool Tim, that's good to hear. Thanks for coming along. It was a pleasure to meet you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Just to make you all go , here is a list I have compiled of absolutely _everyone_ on SAS here from Melbourne who could possibly attend meets:

*a123
Aces_Shy
AgentDucky
Aussiegal
Aurora
Azzzht
baguette
Braxietel
BTW
Catherine_Cavatica
Chosen-one
Clare2000
casesensitive
ConfirmedConfusion
Cruisin
D93
dav0001
Dolphinsaresmiling
flawed
Genelle
ghostcat
Gregory_Gherkinson
Giggity
icemanspyda
ItemEleven
JS86
Judi
jAkDY
Josh2222
Jimb000
Katiie
ktbare
Kitsch
LaRibbon
ladolcevita
laquetia
littlemiss
Milly525
MissElley
Monnet
MrFishy
mpower
needshelp
pandora1975
Pocketfox
pyramidsong
Robtyl
Scott1745
Smitten
Societe_anonyme
StarDS
Stripe
Spoonman
ShazzaTPM
Skertusmaximus
Tez
timmy01
Veity

**Takes breath*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I believe that's around 58 people? And to put things into perspective, this is how many people showed up to the last meet:

*timmy01*
*starDS*
*casesensitive
jimb000

*And I tried to make it. 4 out of 58 people aint ba... Ahh nah forget that, 4 out of 58 people is *TERRIBLE!!* Come on you people, it's time to kick social anxiety in the left *** cheek!


----------



## timmy01

haha


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> Hi Nid and friends - I'm fairly new on these forums - noticed my nickname on the wall of shame (oh the humanity!). Do you offer printed certificates indicating how many events people have missed? I'm sure there would be a market for it. A convenient wallet sized version would also be a good idea. ie. "You are a platinum avoidee with 666 missed appointments." (and on the reverse): "This card may be used to get out of awkward work and social situations the world over." (please excuse the sarcasm - just breaking the ice)
> 
> Usually by the time I read this thread the date has passed. I already attend a meetup group for SA and find the reminder emails are quite handy. Sometimes the venues are not everyone's cup of tea but that's okay. Is there a way to receive email reminders when a forum thread is posted to?
> 
> Good work encouraging everyone to get out of their comfort zone,
> 
> Spoon.


Bring me more sarcasm! I think like revenge it is a dish best served cold! :yes

I love it :lol


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> Hi Nid and friends - I'm fairly new on these forums - noticed my nickname on the wall of shame (oh the humanity!). Do you offer printed certificates indicating how many events people have missed? I'm sure there would be a market for it. A convenient wallet sized version would also be a good idea. ie. "You are a platinum avoidee with 666 missed appointments." (and on the reverse): "This card may be used to get out of awkward work and social situations the world over." (please excuse the sarcasm - just breaking the ice)
> 
> Usually by the time I read this thread the date has passed. I already attend a meetup group for SA and find the reminder emails are quite handy. Sometimes the venues are not everyone's cup of tea but that's okay. Is there a way to receive email reminders when a forum thread is posted to?
> 
> Good work encouraging everyone to get out of their comfort zone,
> 
> Spoon.


I like this guy already


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I have a bunch of certificates here :um, but you have to come to a meet up to collect them. That way I can edit the count to not how many events you have missed which would be a big fat "every single damn one of em" but instead I could change it to events now attended: *1!!

*But you gotta be there to be square!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Well both your parents might die and your wife could divorce you for another man, take you to court so she has ownership rights over your family jewels and on top of that you might even get fired from your job, then your house might burn down. But you know, there's really no telling if any of that would really actually happen. Even still, that's definitely the worst that could happen in my opinion. Actually, I remember the time I lost my favorite pen, that was devastating. 

Hubert Cumberdale.


----------



## casesensitive

Hey Guys,

Thought some of you music lovers might find something interesting here:

http://livingsocial.com/deals/73346-half-price-tickets-to-the-music-on-film-festival

1/2 price tickets to the Music on Film Festival.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Nidhoggr said:


> Just to make you all go , here is a list I have compiled of absolutely _everyone_ on SAS here from Melbourne who could possibly attend meets:
> 
> *a123
> Aces_Shy
> AgentDucky
> Aussiegal
> Aurora
> Azzzht
> baguette
> Braxietel
> BTW
> Catherine_Cavatica
> Chosen-one
> Clare2000
> casesensitive
> ConfirmedConfusion
> Cruisin
> D93
> dav0001
> Dolphinsaresmiling
> flawed
> Genelle
> ghostcat
> Gregory_Gherkinson
> Giggity
> icemanspyda
> ItemEleven
> JS86
> Judi
> jAkDY
> Josh2222
> Jimb000
> Katiie
> ktbare
> Kitsch
> LaRibbon
> ladolcevita
> laquetia
> littlemiss
> Milly525
> MissElley
> Monnet
> MrFishy
> mpower
> needshelp
> pandora1975
> Pocketfox
> pyramidsong
> Robtyl
> Scott1745
> Smitten
> Societe_anonyme
> StarDS
> Stripe
> Spoonman
> ShazzaTPM
> Skertusmaximus
> Tez
> timmy01
> Veity
> 
> **Takes breath*


Hey hey, I live in Yarra Junction, which is about 2hrs away from the city :b
I can't always be there!!! When is the next meetup?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Haha, it's totally fine, I am just trying to rouse people into action here, if you personally cannot attend due to proximity and practicality that's totally understandable!

Thanks for the rec Kai.


----------



## Kennnie

U guys are so lucky


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

hahaha rousing the troops into action eh, Nidhoggr! :teeth

I would love to come to a meet up soon. Let me know if anythings happening:b


----------



## Anxious Rudi

Hi,

Can I join you guys too?I have social anxiety too. I think I wanna give it a try and see how it goes. But, If you have enough people its alright. btw, I'm international student


----------



## Kennnie

they accept you rudi!!! xD


----------



## Anxious Rudi

How do you know?are you the organiser?


----------



## Kennnie

Anxious Rudi said:


> How do you know?are you the organiser?


 :wifeno but ill kick there bums if they dont xD:bat


----------



## Anxious Rudi

whoa, you must be the 'godfather' in this forum if you can do that to them.well can i get details of the meeting


----------



## Kennnie

Anxious Rudi said:


> whoa, you must be the 'godfather' in this forum if you can do that to them.well can i get details of the meeting


 actually im not x.x i wish!!!!! xD im just the jokester!!! 
but i can help u if u liked?


----------



## Anxious Rudi

nah, its ok. i prefer to wait a response from them. I don't like forcing people, it needs to be consensual.


----------



## casesensitive

Rudi, you just need to deposit the membership fee into my account and you can come along.


----------



## casesensitive

Sorry Rudi, just playing with you .

Usually what happens is that someone (can be anyone ) comes up with an idea and a date or we discuss it. The last meet was a couple of weeks ago. No ones piped up to organise anything new as yet.

But you would be more than welcome to attend any, infact we would love that


----------



## Anxious Rudi

hi casesensitive, ok, i'll wait for that. thanks =)


----------



## casesensitive

Anxious Rudi said:


> hi casesensitive, ok, i'll wait for that. thanks =)


No worries. If no one comes up with anything soon, I'll try and organise something.


----------



## super

whats up guys, former melbournian here. im moving back in a year but im in melbourne every few months.

i'll try and make it to one of your meetups next time! 
i love melbourne x1000000000


----------



## Anxious Rudi

yep, thats good cuz im totally free right now until the uni starts. see ya


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I'll smack your bum Kennie:b:kiss bahahaha

I'd love to meet you guys Super and Anxious Rudy

When's the next meetup happening and where???


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

casesensitive said:


> Rudi, you just need to deposit the membership fee into my account and you can come along.


^^^^^^^^^
:teeth:teeth:teeth
I'm still waiting on my membership card, Kai bahahahaha


----------



## Anxious Rudi

Hi Catherine, How r u doin?


----------



## super

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I'll smack your bum Kennie:b:kiss bahahaha
> 
> I'd love to meet you guys Super and Anxious Rudy
> 
> When's the next meetup happening and where???


and i love flirty girls like you 

i could probably come down whenever the next meet up is on, flights are cheap these days...


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Hey Rudi:b I sent you a friend request I'm ok. 

I hope to see you at the next meetup if I can make it.
I live in Yarra Junction which is about 1 and a half to 2 hrs 
away from the city. But will try to make it:b


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

super said:


> and i love flirty girls like you
> 
> i could probably come down whenever the next meet up is on, flights are cheap these days...


Oh I'm definately very flirty, hun:b Would love to meet you at the next meetup, too. :b


----------



## Judi

This thread is moving rather fast today @[email protected]

Anyways, I'd thought I'd let any Sydney lurkers know that there are Sydney meetups going on off forum, I heard the last one was on last sunday. But they mostly don't use SAS anymore, I'm sure they wouldn't mind any extras tagging along though  I'd rather not put their info here though so pm me for the details.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyone keen to try an Italian restaurant on Lygon Street or the Go-karting idea? We never did go-karting!

I can see money being an issue with most of us again (as it always is) and I suggest these ideas because I currently have some in my wallet XD I get a monster tax return so I'd be happy to help people out if they wanted to attend but couldn't foot an entire $50 or whatever to do something D


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> This thread is moving rather fast today @[email protected]


Haha yeah I came on here and I was like :wtf :lol


----------



## stats girl

**

Can I come to the next meet up sounds like fun  yet nerve racking. A challenge. Lol


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Anyone keen to try an Italian restaurant on Lygon Street or the Go-karting idea? We never did go-karting!
> 
> I can see money being an issue with most of us again (as it always is) and I suggest these ideas because I currently have some in my wallet XD I get a monster tax return so I'd be happy to help people out if they wanted to attend but couldn't foot an entire $50 or whatever to do something D


Yerp, two thumbs up from me . Count me in.


----------



## super

and at night party at my penthouse, i could probably arrange somethign


----------



## Judi

I think it's back to uni for me so probaly can't come  But it looks like that kick up the bum worked Jason!  more new members...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

@ Stats girl, no need to ask, it'll be an automatic yes from all of us!

@Dude with penthouse; tell us more! ;D sorry i have not used your screen name i am using my new android and cant see D;

@ Ms Judi indeed it seems to have paid off! thsnks! shame you cant make it though :[ how is school??

Hope something eventuates soon!


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> I think it's back to uni for me so probaly can't come  But it looks like that kick up the bum worked Jason!  more new members...


Confuzzled!!. Thought keeping it unplanned was so that you could make it, even occassionally. Jason hasn't set a date yet, but you probably can't make it?:b


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> Go karting or lygon street sounds good to me - go karting *down* lygon street sounds even better.


Cool, be awesome to meet you Spoonman.


----------



## Judi

casesensitive said:


> Confuzzled!!. Thought keeping it unplanned was so that you could make it, even occassionally. Jason hasn't set a date yet, but you probably can't make it?:b


Yeah... My uni's just too far away from home so if I want to make it to a meetup I need an extra 80 bucks around (travel costs), car lifts, and meetup costs of course. Once in a while would be ok but for this meetup it would be too soon. Tight budget you know >.>

Holiday times would be ideal for me.:yes


----------



## casesensitive

Judi said:


> Yeah... My uni's just too far away from home so if I want to make it to a meetup I need an extra 80 bucks around (travel costs), car lifts, and meetup costs of course. Once in a while would be ok but for this meetup it would be too soon. Tight budget you know >.>
> 
> Holiday times would be ideal for me.:yes[/QUOTE
> 
> :roll...:idea ...:yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> Go karting or lygon street sounds good to me - go karting *down* lygon street sounds even better.


:rofl

It looks as though Super man might be coming to the rescue with his penthouse night party idea :yes

Waiting on more info :time


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> Confuzzled!!. Thought keeping it unplanned was so that you could make it, even occassionally. Jason hasn't set a date yet, but you probably can't make it?:b


:bah


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> Yeah... My uni's just too far away from home so if I want to make it to a meetup I need an extra 80 bucks around (travel costs), car lifts, and meetup costs of course. Once in a while would be ok but for this meetup it would be too soon. Tight budget you know >.>
> 
> Holiday times would be ideal for me.:yes


:roll


----------



## Judi

I'm sorry, I probaly kicked up a fuss about nothing back then...

I'll just stop posting in this thread unless I actually can go then, how about that?

...Unless Super's penthouse thing is doable, if you guys are roadtripping to Sydney and pass through Wagga Wagga, I might snag a lift, lol


----------



## Judi

Lol, Spoonman XD
Just the one uni, and if anyone figures out that wormhole thing, let me know!


----------



## super

no one took me seriously 
i wouldnt mind renting a nice penthouse for the night


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

super said:


> no one took me seriously
> i wouldnt mind renting a nice penthouse for the night


I took you seriously! But you're in Sydney!! And yeah, I was waiting on more details, I never like to make assumptions!


----------



## Judi

renting a penthouse? @[email protected] isn't that alot?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> renting a penthouse? @[email protected] isn't that alot?


The only assumption I would be making here is that he has a lot of money XD


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I'd love to go to supers penthouse :boogie:boogie:boogie

BYO Alcohol. Let me know when and where!!! :b


----------



## casesensitive

Anyways...

When you thinking Jason?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I was thinking after I get my tax return because then I will have the money to do it. Tax return should be in next week? (hopefully)

Still sitting on this idea of a penthouse :lol


----------



## robtyl

count me in too 

i haven't seen anyone for a while... but i have a new secret weapon! it's a procrastination-beater - which, surprisingly, is making me _eager_ to be productive, sans excuses! :um

it would defo be great to see some new faces too  always welcome!

x


----------



## robtyl

happy 300 posts to me, btw :clap


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^ Hey there smexy. I'm not gay but can't a brother just say that his *** is fly in a totally non-gay heterosexual way? and if not, why?? -Jemaine

Alright alright enough twisting Flight of the Conchords quotes, basically I was just wondering if people would like to go to Lygon street for dinner, and if they could afford that? If not, then I suppose I am after some other suggestions 

Happy days ^_^


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Hey guys why don't you all come to a pub in Lilydale one night so it's not so far for me? :b:b:b :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

We all have to travel from different parts of Melbourne to meet up  It's unlucky that you're as far out as you are. Maybe finding somewhere to stay for the night is a better option for meet ups (especially if you want to drink or something)


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Nidhoggr said:


> We all have to travel from different parts of Melbourne to meet up  It's unlucky that you're as far out as you are. Maybe finding somewhere to stay for the night is a better option for meet ups (especially if you want to drink or something)


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah definately:b


----------



## robtyl

Nidhoggr said:


> ^ Hey there smexy. I'm not gay but can't a brother just say that his *** is fly in a totally non-gay heterosexual way? and if not, why?? -Jemaine


yeh um that just totally flew past me... and is now long gone. :um i'm sure it means something nice 



Nidhoggr said:


> basically I was just wondering if people would like to go to Lygon street for dinner, and if they could afford that? If not, then I suppose I am after some other suggestions


totally down for lygon street... haven't been there in ages! like, 6 years :/ but i've heard great things about the place 

sounds good 

x


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

robtyl said:


> yeh um that just totally flew past me... and is now long gone. :um i'm sure it means something nice
> 
> totally down for lygon street... haven't been there in ages! like, 6 years :/ but i've heard great things about the place
> 
> sounds good
> 
> x


Haha, it's okay 'cool kid', you know i like to not give a **** by now, sheesh what's the real function of social anxiety? Bananas.

Alright, Lygon st right, I still haven't managed to convince myself that this is the best idea for a meet up there has been. Hubert Cumberdale.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> Oh geez - tax time again - thanks for the reminder Nid.
> Tax returns redefine the word "avoidance" in exciting new ways for me.
> Hope you get a gargantuan rebate! (penthouses don't come cheap, from what I've heard)


Sup nigz! Yeah yeah indeed man *changes subject* yeah hahahahahahaha damn those tax returns ehhhh??? *laughs awkwardly and hysterically*

Haha yeah I'm hoping for a 'gigantuan' rebate. Gotta love the government: *dopey voice* 'Yeah we'll just take this money you got right here for a while in case we run out of beer on a friday night and need to go get some more.. In the event that we don't drink as much as we normally do and actually stay sober enough to run a country we'll give 95% of it back, hmmmmmmmmmk?'

:lol


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> ^ Hey there smexy. I'm not gay but can't a brother just say that his *** is fly in a totally non-gay heterosexual way? and if not, why?? -Jemaine
> 
> Do you mean:
> 
> "Why can't a heterosexual guy,
> Tell a heterosexual guy that he thinks his booty is fly." If so I totally agree


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> Did you just call me "nigz"? :lol Not much, just trolling forums, you know the drill.
> 
> ROFL yep - that dopey voice sounds just like the gubbernment! :yes


Yep, that's correct, chocolate mudface. :yes



Nidhoggr said:


> ^ Hey there smexy. I'm not gay but can't a brother just say that his *** is fly in a totally non-gay heterosexual way? and if not, why?? -Jemaine
> 
> Do you mean:
> 
> "Why can't a heterosexual guy,
> Tell a heterosexual guy that he thinks his booty is fly." If so I totally agree


Yes now you're being much more serious, and I'm just a little bit delirious, and I have an epileptic dawwwg...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So anyway guys, here's the lowdown, can people come out for dinner on Lygon Street Saturday night? I'll have a look at which Italian restaurant is the best (assuming everyone's alright with Italian yeah?)

So basically we meet at Melbourne Central in the new food court section (where Freedom Furniture used to be) at 5.00pm sharp on those funky square couches (or that area on one of those seats) and make our way to Lygon Street which is only a very short walk off the end of Russel Street..  I can suggest restaurants, as I have been to one or two, but we could do one of two things: wing it or book. The only issue with booking is I have no idea on solid numbers. So let me know if you'd like to come now!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am reading restaurant reviews now folks. I shall sort the trash from treasure.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I can only come to city meets if I can stay at overnight somewhere, at someones house if that's possible. Since I live so far away and like to drink:yes:boogie:drunk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Hey Catherine_Cavatica, it only looks like we'll be heading to a restaurant this time around, not a full blown house party or something, unless Mr. Super wants to pipe up again, then I think everyone was right to not take him seriously :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Looks like 'Zingarella' guys! Going up Lygon St it's on the left hand side (right in little Italy). I read a couple of reviews and this did well  Anyway, so how many people will be joining for dinner on that night?


----------



## casesensitive

I'm in. I'll let a couple of the guys who don't use the forum much now know and will send a message to some on here who haven't posted for a while.

Probably a good idea if ppl start confirming so you can get an idea of how many are coming aye


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Hey guys I hope the tax return comes through before Saturday night :afr

Damn, they said it would be very quick :/

Fingers crossed I do get it, otherwise, hmm, should I call this off or do you guys still want to go ahead anyway? I mean, you know the place, the time, the rendezvous etc. I say go for it.


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Hey guys I hope the tax return comes through before Saturday night :afr
> 
> Damn, they said it would be very quick :/
> 
> Fingers crossed I do get it, otherwise, hmm, should I call this off or do you guys still want to go ahead anyway? I mean, you know the place, the time, the rendezvous etc. I say go for it.


I think the show should go on. It would be a pity if you can't come though!! Still got 3 processing days to go, so it might go through.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> I think the show should go on. It would be a pity if you can't come though!! Still got 3 processing days to go, so it might go through.


Hopefully so!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Good news everyone!

(And thanks a bunch for your offer Mr. Spoonman), but I have received some money for work that I forgot about!! Haha, but it does look like the gubbernment got stuck at the pub on the way to the taxation office to process my return.. :lol

I shall see ya'll there as planned above!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*Halts revenge plan*


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> (And thanks a bunch for your offer Mr. Spoonman), but I have received some money for work that I forgot about!! Haha, but it does look like the gubbernment got stuck at the pub on the way to the taxation office to process my return.. :lol
> 
> I shall see ya'll there as planned above!!


oww, that awesome. Matt's coming along too..yay.


----------



## BTW

Count me in (if you haven't made the booking already).


----------



## Ballerina

Why hello hello

I found this thread by connecting dots from a separate agoraphobia forum. I don't have social anxiety, but I'm friendless, agoraphobic and have C-PTSD so close enough, haha. This all sounds really awesome and what I've been searching for. Psychotherapy's progressing at a rate that I'll be fine to socialize in a couple of months and I hope to see a lot of you if a meetup occurs then.


----------



## robtyl

Hey chumps

What time are we meeting on Saturday?




And a special welcome to you, Ballerina! 

It's always nice to have a new person join the group! It's reassuring to know people that understand your situation and don't judge - so yeh, these meets are really helpful. And everyone is lovely!  No matter about not having SA - as long as you have a screw (or two) loose, it would be great to have you around!

See you soon! 

x


----------



## Ballerina

*Probably too new to this forum to make jokes about screwing yet.*

Aw, thank you very much robtyl! And LOL. :yay


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> Robtyl, I think Nidhoggr said 5pm Sat - not sure where Freedom Furniture used to be in Melb Central tho. :roll
> 
> Nid, are you referring to the area marked "The Dining Hall" on this map of Melb Central (Level 2)?
> http://www.melbournecentral.com.au/MELCEN-RT/contentimages/pdf/Level%202%20Centre%20Map_Dining%20Hall.pdf
> (more maps of Melb Central here):
> http://www.melbournecentral.com.au/content.aspx?urlkey=centre_maps
> 
> Heres a link to the Zingarella website too: http://www.zingarella.com.au/


I don't know where it is either..but i'll just walk around aimlessly until I find it, usually works for me 

So far confirmed: Spoonman, Matt, Nid, BTW, Robtyl and.....ME 

Welcome Ballerina


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anymore I should be knowing about? I'll go ahead and make the booking, you in Ballerina?


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Anymore I should be knowing about? I'll go ahead and make the booking, you in Ballerina?


yeah, I think booking is a good idea. Maybe say 6-8 just in case 1 or 2 pop up.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> I don't know where it is either..but i'll just walk around aimlessly until I find it, usually works for me
> 
> So far confirmed: Spoonman, Matt, Nid, BTW, Robtyl and.....ME
> 
> Welcome Ballerina


Hey Kai! Same seats we ate lunch on a few weeks back, you remember those funky square couches with the woven basket around the outside? They look like square booths.


----------



## casesensitive

Nidhoggr said:


> Hey Kai! Same seats we ate lunch on a few weeks back, you remember those funky square couches with the woven basket around the outside? They look like square booths.


:yes ohhh yip. Saweet.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Just waiting on them to answer their phone :roll


----------



## Ballerina

casesensitive said:


> I don't know where it is either..but i'll just walk around aimlessly until I find it, usually works for me
> 
> So far confirmed: Spoonman, Matt, Nid, BTW, Robtyl and.....ME
> 
> Welcome Ballerina


Thanks. :squeeze



Nidhoggr said:


> Anymore I should be knowing about? I'll go ahead and make the booking, you in Ballerina?


In any around September or October, probably not before though. Thank you for asking!

It sounds fun, I love Melbourne Central! Enjoy yourselves. Stay out of trouble you hooligans. :sus


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

There is going to be 6 of us as it seems but I booked for 8 just in case a couple wanted to randomly show up. Details for the meet as above, and dinner is at 6pm at Zingarella's, be there or be square!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Awesome Italian food, man *thumbs up*


----------



## General Specific

That was a nice relaxed meetup and I enjoyed the food at Zingarella. 

Was good catching up with everyone again and nice to meet you spoonman


----------



## josh23

I'll (hopefully) gather the courage to join you guys at some point over the next few months. Seems like you all have a good time, so hopefully I won't be an exception.


----------



## Ballerina

I just posted the wrong reply in the wrong thread, as moderators who can see edits know. To everyone else, no I didn't. :sus Sounds like good fun! Italian is one of the best types of cuisine, up there with Indian, Chinese and Mexican.


----------



## jimbo00

speaking of mexcan... anyone know any good mexican restaurants in melb ?

and dont say taco bill....... :|


----------



## Ballerina

Anyone pumped for the Royal Melbourne Show? I know it's 2 months away but PONIES. CORNDOGS. SHOWBAGS WITH PLUSHIES. THROWING UP FROM VERTIGO AFTER RIDES. 32 DIFFERENT KINDS OF EXOTIC HONEY. DESTROYING THE SELF-ESTEEM OF THE MAN IN THE OTHER BUMPER CAR. HANDMADE GLASS BUTTERFLIES. KITTY FACEPAINT.


----------



## General Specific

jimbo00 said:


> speaking of mexcan... anyone know any good mexican restaurants in melb ?
> 
> and dont say taco bill....... :|


I have heard Taco Bill is pretty good :b


----------



## General Specific

Ballerina said:


> Anyone pumped for the Royal Melbourne Show? I know it's 2 months away but PONIES. CORNDOGS. SHOWBAGS WITH PLUSHIES. THROWING UP FROM VERTIGO AFTER RIDES. 32 DIFFERENT KINDS OF EXOTIC HONEY. DESTROYING THE SELF-ESTEEM OF THE MAN IN THE OTHER BUMPER CAR. HANDMADE GLASS BUTTERFLIES. KITTY FACEPAINT.


I will be going to the Melbourne Show for sure providing I have enough coin


----------



## robtyl

Melbourne Show sounds ace! I'm interested 



Ballerina said:


> THROWING UP FROM VERTIGO AFTER RIDES.


LOL I did that last year... I threw up on the 10 year old beside me () and everyone below... including a group of people over at the next ride waiting patiently in line!

Tip of the day: don't eat and ride :afr

x


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ballerina said:


> Anyone pumped for the Royal Melbourne Show? I know it's 2 months away but PONIES. CORNDOGS. SHOWBAGS WITH PLUSHIES. THROWING UP FROM VERTIGO AFTER RIDES. 32 DIFFERENT KINDS OF EXOTIC HONEY. DESTROYING THE SELF-ESTEEM OF THE MAN IN THE OTHER BUMPER CAR. HANDMADE GLASS BUTTERFLIES. KITTY FACEPAINT.


It's pricey.


----------



## Ballerina

Aces_Shy said:


> I will be going to the Melbourne Show for sure providing I have enough coin


My main source of income is whatever I find, I keeps. 


robtyl said:


> Melbourne Show sounds ace! I'm interested
> 
> LOL I did that last year... I threw up on the 10 year old beside me () and everyone below... including a group of people over at the next ride waiting patiently in line!
> 
> Tip of the day: don't eat and ride :afr
> 
> x


I'm going to take so many photos. 
Awwwww, sounds like a party pooper for you.  I also drank a huge mango smoothie directly before going on a ride the last time, at 14, and we had to go home early. They should have enormous flashing signs. 


Nidhoggr said:


> It's pricey.


Can you put a price on goat-to-person interaction?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ballerina said:


> Can you put a price on goat-to-person interaction?


No not me that stuff is priceless. Can you drink at the Melbourne Show though? I haven't been in long enough one of these days I'll just have to say **** it and take the plunge again regardless of the price.


----------



## Ballerina

I've no idea, but judging by the amount of bogans...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ballerina said:


> I've no idea, but judging by the amount of bogans...


..then I'll fit right in? :b


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Ballerina said:


> Anyone pumped for the Royal Melbourne Show? I know it's 2 months away but PONIES. CORNDOGS. SHOWBAGS WITH PLUSHIES. THROWING UP FROM VERTIGO AFTER RIDES. 32 DIFFERENT KINDS OF EXOTIC HONEY. DESTROYING THE SELF-ESTEEM OF THE MAN IN THE OTHER BUMPER CAR. HANDMADE GLASS BUTTERFLIES. KITTY FACEPAINT.


I usually go to the Melbourne Show to see the Dog Show. I haven't been on the rides in years!! Does everyone want to go one day???


----------



## shelf

Hi,

First post!~ good to see other Melbourne people on here


----------



## Ballerina

spoonman said:


> The show website has a picture of people drinking wine. Is that an implicit endorsement of the consumption of alcohol on site? We can only hope. http://www.royalshow.com.au/food-wine.asp


THIS IS A GOOD POST. We need a gold star emoticon. 


Nidhoggr said:


> ..then I'll fit right in? :b


I'M HUNGRY. 


Catherine Cavatica said:


> I usually go to the Melbourne Show to see the Dog Show. I haven't been on the rides in years!! Does everyone want to go one day???


I do the same thing along Merri Creek during dog walking time! I love animals, gah. 
The rides are scary (I'm not referring to bumper cars) but if we arrange a meeting, I'll go on one if someone else does. :afr


shelf said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post!~ good to see other Melbourne people on here


Hi! 


spoonman said:


> Hi Shelf,
> 
> You obviously have good taste when it comes to practical storage solutions.
> 
> *Exhibit A:*
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> Welcome!


You are a funny man, sir. :boogie


----------



## super

does it start on the 24th? that sucks cause i'll be there in early september


----------



## Ballerina

spoonman said:


> Thanks for the moral support Ballerina.


LOL. If I win a medal at the show, I'm giving it to you. 
I'm too scared to drive!($)!(!!!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Nidhoggr said:


> No not me that stuff is priceless. Can you drink at the Melbourne Show though? I haven't been in long enough one of these days I'll just have to say **** it and take the plunge again regardless of the price.


Hey Nidhoggr, 
Yes you can drink alcohol at the Melbourne Show:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

How's this for fact: In a stop light, green means go and yellow means yeild. In a banana, green means hold on, yellow means go ahead, and red means where the hell did you get that banana??

Barnacles are cool. So are beans. True story.


----------



## jimbo00

anyone up for some drinks in the next couple of weeks ?


----------



## casesensitive

jimbo00 said:


> anyone up for some drinks in the next couple of weeks ?


Yip, I am!. Get back from the road trip on the 19th, so free anytime after that.


----------



## General Specific

Perhaps we could organise an SAS Melbourne Show outing?



shelf said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post!~ good to see other Melbourne people on here


Welcome to the forums. Hope you can make it to the next meetup 



jimbo00 said:


> anyone up for some drinks in the next couple of weeks ?


Yep I would be up for this


----------



## Matt J

I'll probably go to that. Been to the Royal Easter Show in Sydney many times.


----------



## Matt J

So proud that I managed to kill this thread.


----------



## General Specific

Nah it probably would have died anyway. I have a bachelor in thread killing.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

^^^^^^^^^^^^

:teeth :teeth :teeth An expert in thread killing hahaha I love it!!! :boogie


----------



## hoddesdon

Where is this Melbourne place? Is it a suburb of Newcastle?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

hoddesdon said:


> Where is this Melbourne place? Is it a suburb of Newcastle?


^^^^^^^^^^^^
:teeth You're joking, right?!! :teeth It's in Victoria!!


----------



## Mrfishy

Yay the weather is finally starting to get better. Just like a bear coming out of hibernation im feeling like i have to do something. 

I have not been to a meetup in ages so if no one else comes up with something soon i will have to. I feel like a few drinks or something, nothing special. Just have to work out when and where.


----------



## Judi

^^ Ditto, haven't been to a meetup in ages, and feel ready to go again if anyone is so inclined to make one. Hopefully I'll still be in Melbourne though :O


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Me too guys!!! Would love to catch up for a partyy!! :boogie:boogie:drunk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Mrfishy said:


> Yay the weather is finally starting to get better. Just like a bear coming out of hibernation im feeling like i have to do something.
> 
> I have not been to a meetup in ages so if no one else comes up with something soon i will have to. I feel like a few drinks or something, nothing special. Just have to work out when and where.


Yeah man I've been so busy we haven't even had the time to catch up on the side. The fact you're in Rowville makes it a teeny more difficult lol, but we're moving into the new house in 3-4 weeks max? So yeah, will be a bit closer to Rowtown.

I've been fairly busy but a meet sounds good to me..

What's every one up to over this w/e?? I am pretty sure Kai got back from her road trip on the 19th? She should be able to come along too? Anyway, I'll let her answer for herself :lol


----------



## General Specific

Mrfishy said:


> Yay the weather is finally starting to get better. Just like a bear coming out of hibernation im feeling like i have to do something.


I LOVE this weather we've been having and I feel like getting out more too.


----------



## General Specific

Now that the weathers nice I was thinking maybe we could have a picnic?


----------



## Judi

Sounds good to me  where abouts are you thinking Matt?


----------



## General Specific

I was thinking maybe the Botanic gardens unless someone knows a better place?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^The garden of Eden. Buuut we can't make it there unfortunately so Botanic Gardens it is!


----------



## stripe

I like picnics


----------



## General Specific

I was thinking next Saturday if the weather is fine. Would this be too soon? We could always make it the Saturday after?


----------



## stripe

Saturday after is better for me but I don't really mind


----------



## Judi

Next Saturday is probaly better for me... after is pushing it but I can probaly still come ...


----------



## General Specific

Next Saturday it is then.

Would everyone prefer the Botanic gardens or Alexandra Gardens?

I think I have a picnic basket and blanket


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Next thing you know I'm down to just my socks, when I'm down to just my socks you know it's time for picnics, that's why they're called picnic socks. OOOOooooooohh yeah, it's picnic time."


----------



## super

how has the previous gatherings gone for you melbournians ? 
where did you go last time? was it fun? awkward ? 

id love to know because i'll come to a gathering eventually, (in syd)
and just curious as to how the male/female ratio was?


----------



## Judi

I haven't been to a Melbourne meetup in a while so all I can say is the male female ratio is skewed more to the male side, and I heard it's the same in Sydney.
People generally post summaries of each meetup so if you browse through previous pages you'll see how it went.

So just to double check, This saturday meaning the 10th of September right Matt?
I don't mind which place, as long as it's train accessible. (too cheap to pay for parking, lol)


----------



## General Specific

Yep, this Saturday the 10th


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'd go guys but I'll be at LaRibbon's place and fresh out of cash lately :lol When I'm back in working order I'll make it along to a meet. Enjoy!


----------



## Judi

Aces_Shy said:


> Yep, this Saturday the 10th


you sure? looks like there's only 3 people interested


----------



## stripe

The weather forecast for tomorrow isn't sounding very picnic-y either.. ow. Should we wait for more interest and a nicer day?


----------



## Judi

I think that's a good idea  Maybe we need a backup plan incase the picnic doesn't pan out, how about just dinner/lunch somewhere nice? Hopefully we can make this happen next week... 

Random thought, Zoo or aquarium? lol, the Sydney people went to the zoo once and we never did that before :O


----------



## General Specific

Yep this picnic is postponed for now.

Perhaps the Zoo would be a good backup plan. I haven't been in ages and have been wanting to go.


----------



## Ballerina

Awww, sorry it didn't work out.  The zoo is lovely, I hope you all take shots! Edit: it's open to interpretation over whether I meant photos or meandering around the zoo inebriated.


----------



## Judi

What if we meet up in the city somewhere and just vote on what to do then? All we need to do now is figure out the time and place...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^ I agree. Though this weekend is a no go for me.


----------



## Ballerina

I'm so psyched for the show! Photo spam photo spam. It starts next Saturday, and the showbags and other listings are up. I'm going with a friend and her stepbrother and, apparently her stepbrother is as zealous as I over it. Which I take as a personal challenge. 
I want to attend the third day (about the 27th of Sep) , so it'll be slightly less crowded (unless everyone thinks the same thing and follows suit) (but especially as we'll stay late, since fireworks begin around 8:15 PM...I love fireworks) and the best showbags will remain (I think? Can someone shed light on that?). Although, the alpaca competition judging starts on the 1st of October. :| Tough call. 
The only rides I'm purchasing are the bumper cars, ferris wheel, rock wall and funhouses. Because I'm a *****.


----------



## casesensitive

Hey Guys,

I'm going to try and catch up with Jimbo in the next couple of weeks(30th of Sept/1st Oct). I'm thinking Colonel Tan's on Chapel St or 29th Apartment on Fitzroy St, St Kilda? Maybe for a couple of drinks and dinner, both places are reasonably priced.

Anyone else interested in coming along?

http://www.29thapartment.com.au

http://www.coloneltans.com.au


----------



## BTW

Is anyone up for anything this weekend?


----------



## ktbare

I haven't been here for a while, but I'm up for this saturday . Or any day this week.


----------



## BTW

Wow there are a lot of people going to that meetup. 

This Saturday works for me, but its not looking like there is a lot of interest.


----------



## catcharay

fluffalicious 'little' cat


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> I wouldn't mess with banker cat if i were you...
> 
> Sorry to turn this thread into icanhascheezburger folks. It won't happen again. :no


I should think so Spoonman. You're taking up all the valuable forum space on the gathering thread. There wont be any room left for all the meet-ups we've been organizing.:b


----------



## hoddesdon

spoonman said:


> I wouldn't mess with banker cat if i were you...
> 
> Sorry to turn this thread into icanhascheezburger folks. It won't happen again. :no


What he means by 28 October 2011 is that it is the true end point of the Mayan calendar instead of 31 December 2011. This is the suggested import of this -

The end date simply reflects the point in time when the Cosmic Tree of Life attains its highest quantum state. This also implies that it is not the beginning of a new cycle and it is only on this basis that it is rationally understandable that this state would serve to create a millennium of peace in the "New Jerusalem" as the new world is called in the Book of Revelation. 

Wow, what interesting times we live in.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

hoddesdon said:


> What he means by 28 October 2011 is that it is the true end point of the Mayan calendar instead of 31 December 2011. This is the suggested import of this -
> 
> The end date simply reflects the point in time when the Cosmic Tree of Life attains its highest quantum state. This also implies that it is not the beginning of a new cycle and it is only on this basis that it is rationally understandable that this state would serve to create a millennium of peace in the "New Jerusalem" as the new world is called in the Book of Revelation.
> 
> Wow, what interesting times we live in.


Pffft, so in other words Ragnarok is nearing. :lol


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> Oh, that too - good find hoddeson! I was referring to the UK launch date of DRAGON BALL Z ULTIMATE TENKAICHI on Xbox+PS3, but thanks for sharing. :teeth


bahahhahaah.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*Tumbleweed floats past*


----------



## lonesomeboy

did anything ever happen with this?


----------



## lonesomeboy

I mean did the meetups ever happen?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

lonesomeboy said:


> I mean did the meetups ever happen?


Nearly 1500 posts were just for 'discussing' a meet up but never we have never actually followed through with it. :lol

Haha, nah just kidding man, there have been dozens over the past 1.5 years. They started around April last year when Invisible_girl came to Melbourne from Norway for 6 months and decided to get the ball rolling for us.

Karin, I MISS YOU!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyway, what are ya'll up to these days? I think I am mostly done attending 'official meets'. For personal reasons I have made seperate contacts outside of meets with plenty of people here from SAS Melbourne and now I only really organise to see these people outside of the organised meets, so anyway, I hope you are all doing okay in life and anxiety is less of a burden for you than it used to be.


----------



## Anxious Rudi

is there any upcoming meetup in december or is everybody leaving melbourne to overseas?


----------



## SusanStorm

Nidhoggr said:


> Nearly 1500 posts were just for 'discussing' a meet up but never we have never actually followed through with it. :lol
> 
> Haha, nah just kidding man, there have been dozens over the past 1.5 years. They started around April last year when Invisible_girl came to Melbourne from Norway for 6 months and decided to get the ball rolling for us.
> 
> Karin, I MISS YOU!!


Ha ha,I just saw this  Miss you to and wish that I could have gone to a meet up in Melbourne again,because it was a lot of fun.


----------



## BTW

^ yay!

Is anyone up for a meetup within the next few weeks?


----------



## Zidane9

hey is this still active?
I recently joined the site and think it'd be great hanging out with some of you
to see a movie or go bowlin or wateva.

im from geelong but its no problem gettin to melb for me.
anyone interested?


----------



## casesensitive

Man, what has happened to the Melbourne Gathering thread?


----------



## Zidane9

Hmm.. well if anyone's in 2weeks lets work sumtin out or the week after, we need to figure out WHEN peeps can meet, I work on sats but pretty much any other day Im open..kinda sad when i see it in writing lol.

probably would be better if we got to know each other a bit before an actual meet though.

anyway if anyones interested keep this thread alive!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Count me in! I'd love to meet up with everyone again


----------



## James_Russell

If anyones welcome i'd be up for it. I haven't been up to Melbourne for a few weeks. I don't know anyone here


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> Date: Thu, 5 Jan 2012 11:28:32 +1100
> From: [email protected]
> To: undisclosed-recipients;
> Subject: AUTO-RESPONSE: Out of the Office
> 
> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> As I'm sure you can appreciate, being a forum thread is not easy. With over 19,000 views, it's about time for long service leave. I'll be out of office for my pilgrimage to Microsoft headquarters where I will take part in their annual employee sacrifice. In the meantime feel free to contact one of the friendly moderators at SAS for assistance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The "Melbourne?" Forum Thread.


Bahahahahahah...brilliant!


----------



## casesensitive

There goes that tumble weed again


----------



## nlisamtsas

Hey guys, a meet up sounds cool Ill come and am free to meet up anytime


----------



## Mia Q

Hello, I'm from Melb too. Is there a meet up I can join?


----------



## casesensitive

I wouldn't mind organising one again. But only if people are dedicated to go. Nothing more annoying than taking the time to organise something, for people to pull out at the last minute . 

I see there are a few newbies here that would like to meet up. So maybe if there's enough genuine interest we can get one organised?

So whose hands up?


----------



## James_Russell

I'm free 90% of the time at the moment lol.

So i'd definitely be up for one any time.


----------



## casesensitive

a pers0n said:


> I'm free 90% of the time at the moment lol.
> 
> So i'd definitely be up for one any time.


Kewl..who else?

The last time we went bowling was heaps of fun so how does that sound?

Any other suggests?


----------



## casesensitive

The one on swanston/Lonsdales ok. But anywhere's cool with me.

It would be cool if more females could make it. No offense guys, you out number us.


----------



## casesensitive

Come on slackers!!.  

So quiet since Nidhoggr, Judi, Robtyl and Ace_Shy haven't been on.


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> I knew Nid hadn't been on - but didn't notice everyone else going quiet. :/ He was quite good at naming and shaming people.
> 
> Poking people with a stick might help. It works for bugs. Or failing that, reminders via PM?


Nids has had himself banned .

I guess if people want to go, they will. I think some get all excited, and then they freak out and disappear.

If we want to keep the gatherings going...we have to go lol.

I think it's important to try and keep the gatherings alive. It gives those, who otherwise wouldn't have the chance, a safe environment with people who understand.

I've definitely enjoyed them, and have made a couple of good friendships outside of the forum.

For those that are thinking twice about it...DONT. If you have an interest to come along, speak up and we will encourage you


----------



## ltrain

Hey guys I am interested in coming to meet up with some people but sorta worried I won't get along with anyone lol. I sorta don't have any friends here in Melbourne apart from my girlfriend Sofia and her friends. I moved here in August 2009 from QLD. All my friends are in QLD. 

When are you planning on doing this meetup?


----------



## nlisamtsas

We could do it on a Friday night maybe Feb 3rd?? but am also free anytime!


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> I second that frown  - he was a great contributor to this forum.
> 
> I agree. I would never go to (social) anxiety group sessions because it makes me feel like a lab rat being studied by the facilitators. Regular social groups seem to be less artificial, and after a few visits you tend to get over that initial feeling of alienation/"i don't belong"/"what am i doing here with these people?". (at least I know that's how it was for me).


Yeah, for sure. I actually think most of the ppl i've meet off here have better communication skills than those who don't have SA aswell.

Itrain & Nickolas, so you guys are ok with Bowling? the 3rd of Feb sounds ok to me. I'm on a super tight budget at the moment, so bowling is probably as much as I can do. No drinky poos for me


----------



## casesensitive

I'll invite Nids along anyway


----------



## casesensitive

Mia Q said:


> Hello, I'm from Melb too. Is there a meet up I can join?


Yes, please do. We need more females.


----------



## nlisamtsas

yeh im up for some bowling


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Ok, at the risk of sounding insensitive I feel I need to say something...

I understand what a pain in the arse it is to organise these things and to have people either not turn up at the last moment and so on.

However, in my case I'm unemployed right now, and I live 1 and a half to two hours away from the city. So getting there is a real problem for me.

Now this doesn't mean I wouldn't love to catch up with everyone again.

I would ask that you please bear this in mind. However, if something is organised, I will make sure I let the person know ASAP whether or not I will be there.

Cheers


----------



## casesensitive

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Ok, at the risk of sounding insensitive I feel I need to say something...
> 
> I understand what a pain in the arse it is to organise these things and to have people either not turn up at the last moment and so on.
> 
> However, in my case I'm unemployed right now, and I live 1 and a half to two hours away from the city. So getting there is a real problem for me.
> 
> Now this doesn't mean I wouldn't love to catch up with everyone again.
> 
> I would ask that you please bear this in mind. However, if something is organised, I will make sure I let the person know ASAP whether or not I will be there.
> 
> Cheers


*shrugs* nah, it's not insensitive.

You've never said you would come and then didn't . And to be honest, It's not normally finances or travel that is the reason why people don't show up.

But you know, we can all understand the last minute anxiety, aye. I can.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

casesensitive said:


> *shrugs* nah, it's not insensitive.
> 
> You've never said you would come and then didn't . And to be honest, It's not normally finances or travel that is the reason why people don't show up.
> 
> But you know, we can all understand the last minute anxiety, aye. I can.


Thanks, mate That's the main reason I hate living out here. It's so far away from most of the people I want to catch up with.

That and the fact that we are in a high risk bushfire prone area!! But that's another issue.

Usually my last minute anxiety is due to not being able to find anything to wear that looks good enough on me.


----------



## ltrain

Yeah the 3rd of Feb sounds ok. I'll be at work til about 5PM or so that night though. So any time after about 6:30 should be ok I think. I feel a little odd because I don't really know anyone yet so hopefully that's not a problem.

This is pretty weird for me. Just showing up and meeting a bunch of strangers! I do enjoy bowling though (even though I suck at it!) and most of you guys seem pretty nice so I think it might be fun.


----------



## James_Russell

Oh, I guess if there is one i'm going to be the youngest there lol


----------



## wrongnumber

Nidhoggr says aye!


----------



## nlisamtsas

it definately feels a bit wierd meeting up, its pretty random but i guess it will be ok because we probably all have some SA issues! 

i hardly see my 'normal' group of friends anymore so im thinking if we do meet up it will be good to see some like minded people with no expectations 

id love to be completely normal for 1 week to see how it feels. or even a 1 day. i wonder who the most 'normal' person on earth is? Normal but really functional too. 

i went to a party last night and my input was kind of a disaster and very limited compared to everyone else..


----------



## casesensitive

wrongnumber said:


> Nidhoggr says aye!


Kewlness. how about you wrongnumber, you in also?



a pers0n said:


> Oh, I guess if there is one i'm going to be the youngest there lol


Wish I could say that these days. Maybe I should take up lawn bowls.



ltrain said:


> Yeah the 3rd of Feb sounds ok. I'll be at work til about 5PM or so that night though. So any time after about 6:30 should be ok I think. I feel a little odd because I don't really know anyone yet so hopefully that's not a problem.
> 
> This is pretty weird for me. Just showing up and meeting a bunch of strangers! I do enjoy bowling though (even though I suck at it!) and most of you guys seem pretty nice so I think it might be fun.


Yay someone else that sucks at bowling!!. It is a bit weird, but what is weirder is how strangely normal we are..well, kinda :sus

I think it'll be fun. It was last time.



nickolas said:


> it definately feels a bit wierd meeting up, its pretty random but i guess it will be ok because we probably all have some SA issues!
> 
> i hardly see my 'normal' group of friends anymore so im thinking if we do meet up it will be good to see some like minded people with no expectations
> 
> id love to be completely normal for 1 week to see how it feels. or even a 1 day. i wonder who the most 'normal' person on earth is? Normal but really functional too.
> 
> i went to a party last night and my input was kind of a disaster and very limited compared to everyone else..


Don't beat yourself up too much, a lot of the time we put the blame on ourselves, when in realty, it could be the people you are with aswell.

What makes the guys different here to others that don't have SA is that it makes them a bit more sensitive, (sorry Damian, if you were going for the macho type) therefore they are more open and willing to talk about that kinda stuff.


----------



## wrongnumber

casesensitive said:


> Kewlness. how about you wrongnumber, you in also?


Thanks, but no, groups make my anxiety FLARE. Hopefully you'll have a good turn out though.


----------



## casesensitive

wrongnumber said:


> Thanks, but no, groups make my anxiety FLARE. Hopefully you'll have a good turn out though.


You and all of us;-). Yeah, it's looking like it's going to be an o.k turn out so far


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> Just an update - have asked a friend on Meetup who runs the Melbourne Social Anxiety group if we could add Bowling to their list of events. If anyone thinks this is a bad idea please tell me and I'll ask her to take it down; you don't have to use meetup at all if you post on this thread - it's just another way for SA people to participate if they'd like to come along.


 Sounds fine to me. The more the merrier, especially more females lol, as it looks like I may be the only female AGAIN. What does everyone else think?


----------



## nlisamtsas

yeah if we combine with the other site hopefully there'll be a few more people who are up for it


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

hey guys,

So what's actually happening? Venue, time, date etc.

Will let you know asap if I can come.

Cheers


----------



## casesensitive

Catherine Cavatica said:


> hey guys,
> 
> So what's actually happening? Venue, time, date etc.
> 
> Will let you know asap if I can come.
> 
> Cheers


Looks like it's still in the planning process.

As soon as everything is confirmed, all details will be posted


----------



## casesensitive

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

6:30 is pushing it a bit late for those that rely on public transport (particularly buses home from the train station), which is my only concern.
Surely we could do 6:00, but if it has to be 6:30, I guess that is what it will be.
Location is fine though, no one should have any trouble finding it.

Nothing on my social calender (or at least, nothing set in stone), so it's a very high possibility that I'll come, especially seeing as how I haven't been bowling in ages and it's something a bit different.


----------



## casesensitive

I'm fine with anytime. I'm only 30mins on the tram out of the city. Itrain wasn't able to get there till after 6.30.


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> Just an update - have asked a friend on Meetup who runs the Melbourne Social Anxiety group if we could add Bowling to their list of events. If anyone thinks this is a bad idea please tell me and I'll ask her to take it down; you don't have to use meetup at all if you post on this thread - it's just another way for SA people to participate if they'd like to come along.


Hey Spoonman, are they going to add it?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Anyone wanna get there a little bit earlier (obviously not actually start bowling until everyone gets there lol) just to break the ice and get the social ball rolling a bit? I'd probably be in the city already at that point anyway


----------



## casesensitive

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Anyone wanna get there a little bit earlier (obviously not actually start bowling until everyone gets there lol) just to break the ice and get the social ball rolling a bit? I'd probably be in the city already at that point anyway


I wouldn't mind. However due to my drinking habit when I go out coupled with being broke (Saving up to go to Europe) It's probably better that I'm not tempted to spend my money on alcohol. Might be better if I get there at the time it starts


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

casesensitive said:


> I wouldn't mind. However due to my drinking habit when I go out coupled with being broke (Saving up to go to Europe) It's probably better that I'm not tempted to spend my money on alcohol. Might be better if I get there at the time it starts


Hey I never said anything about having to drink when you get there lol. I ain't forcing anyone to drink haha


----------



## casesensitive

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Hey I never said anything about having to drink when you get there lol. I ain't forcing anyone to drink haha


 Ohh, I know. It's just that I would want to. No bearing on your comment. I think it's a good idea if anyone can meet-up earlier


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Eh does it really matter? I mean, we already had like 10 or so people from here already wanting to go which is plenty, so why don't the SAS people just go tomorrow night and then we can go again anyway in a few weeks time or whatever if people want to?


----------



## ltrain

The 6pm meetup should be fine. I am actually working earlier next week. Are people going to be drinking? I wont be. I know alcohol destroys my anxiety and inhibitions but I guess this will be of more value to me if I don't drink.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

No worries, guys. I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## James_Russell

Maybe could postpone it a week if that's still convenient for people?


----------



## SolP

* delurks *



a pers0n said:


> Maybe could postpone it a week if that's still convenient for people?


I second this. It would solve our booking issue and also allow those shyness250 members in that other meetup to come too.

On a more random note (to most), if they sell hot chips I'm going to eat some with a knife and fork! :b


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Sorry guys. I can't make it that night. I have other plans.


----------



## SolP

Friday 10th and the Sunday is ok for me. I would prefer the Friday, but if you can't get lanes without payment in advance, then Sunday it is.



spoonman said:


> LOL I must apologize to *SolP* for commenting on the way he ate his Nandos Burger and Chips with a knife and fork at the last meetup. It disturbed me on multiple levels. :teeth


:clap
I've seen fries sold with a small fork thingy (Lord of the Fries) so commuters don't get their dainty little fingers all salty, but I think the Snickers bar is pushing it.


----------



## casesensitive

Will post back soon. Have a lot coming up in the next couple of weeks, events, birthdays etc


----------



## ltrain

Unfortunately I might be a little late next Friday as I'll be on the later shift that week with a 5PM finish. I'll still try to come along though. Would still like to meet you guys and maybe make a friend


----------



## sda

Hmm you guys seem to have a lively meetup group. 400 odd people! I wish I was living back in Melbourne. Hmm thats not going to happen for a while yet. -sda


----------



## BTW

I won't be able to make it that night. Have fun.


----------



## James_Russell

I think I could make that. Depending on my ability to find it lol. My Melbourne navigation skills are quite poor


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Yeah, don't think I'm good for Friday either. Hardly the best day for these kinda things, since well, people are hanging out with friends/invited to parties and stuff on Friday/Saturday nights. Should have made it for today lol


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> If you have issues my mobile number is on the meetup website. Or you could try calling the new emergency number: 0118, 999, 88199,﻿ 9119, 725 .... 3. :teeth


:lol love the IT Crowd


----------



## ltrain

Looks like hardly anyone is coming now! lol


----------



## Aaron0

I'm new here but is it alright if I come?


----------



## ltrain

I just joined the meetup thing. There's a lot of people on there!


----------



## Aaron0

Good night tonight with the people from the meet up and I even managed to find my car in the end. All in all a good night. I definitely have to come along to more.


----------



## Aaron0

And I have some many more 'cool' facts about food to share


----------



## Lazza85

So this is where everyone hangs out.....


----------



## SolP

spoonman said:


> Yes, the clubhouse is currently under renovation.


Considering how the meetup went well, you spin plates quite good for a purple dinosaur. It's harder than it looks isn't it?:yay


----------



## James_Russell

Sounds like it was a good meetup. 

Hopefully I can make it along to another one if there is one. 


I had never noticed how weird Barneys feet are till you posted that pic :um. Bet it's a really comfortable suit though. On a cold day. :lol


----------



## SolP

spoonman said:


> Spinning plates would probably be easier than wearing a purple dinosaur suit and singing obnoxious kids songs all day. Together, life would become simply unbearable.


:idea Then I suggest the next meetup is at a karaoke bar. :evil

* Imagines self singing obnoxious *grown-ups* songs *

Um... nevermind.


----------



## SolP

spoonman said:


> Are you high?!


No, far worse. I just wanted to use that evil (banana) emoticon in a post.:boogie



spoonman said:


> I think Karaoke is probably more anxiety provoking than public speaking... although I doubt anyone will feel bad about singing at a karaoke bar after watching this clip.


At least they're not in their underwear. That looks like the Mother Of All Exposure Therapies right there. C'mon we could round up a stadium full of bogans to watch us make fools of ourselves too. :b Perhaps not a serious suggestion, but I'm curious what sort of things ppl would like to do for the next meetup?

I suggest somewhere with chocolate on tap. Kinda like _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_, but without the annoying Oompa Loompas saying "Don't you touch that!".


----------



## SolP

spoonman said:


> So basically crash an AFL match. That's even crazier than your last suggestion. Are you *sure* you're not high?


Ok. You caught me. I am not actually sure! Though unless aliens abducted me and gave me a surprise LSD butt suppository, then I think it's unlikely I'm high. ...Unfortunately.



spoonman said:


> Oompa Loompas scare the crap outta me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.


:lol
Yeah. They're supposed to be cute but they're freakier than clowns are.



spoonman said:


> Unsupervised liquid chocolate is basically a magnet for kids hands, so if you're happy to eat choc coated boogers I won't stand in your way.


Eww. uke:wtf
No boogers would get back up the hose. I'm imagining a lavish, polished wood bar where they dispense liquid chocolate from a bar gun, like coke. Make a dream come true. Does anywhere exist where they do this? I must be in a weird mood.:eyes



spoonman said:


> San Churro is the only chocolate place I've been to - it's not bad, a bit pricey from memory.


Koko Black is another.


----------



## SolP

spoonman said:


> I'm not convinced. Sounds like a job for mythbusters.


I wonder if they could track down a venue like this or, knowing them, they would probably just build the guns. I remember when I was a kid, other kids would spray each other with the hoses in the fresh food section of supermarkets. I can only imagine what Mythbusters would do with it, boogers or not. 



spoonman said:


> Looks like the disease is spreading. Have you been in contact with this man recently?


:high5Oh yes! That's what I'm talking about. Is there a treatment for ppl afflicted with this 'chocolate sin-drome'(from the DSM-V)?



spoonman said:


> Or have you just been listening to this track on Youtube one too many times? Either way, it's fairly obvious. You need help.


You should put a warning on that song. Even an idiot like me could make better music than that guy with just a metronome and whoopie cushion.:bash



spoonman said:


> We went there during one of the SAS meetups last year. (the one on Lygon street).


Was it just the chocolate place or did you guys go elsewhere before or after?

PS- I'm now getting chocolate ads in my gmail account.:steam


----------



## SolP

spoonman said:


> Good point. I see what you mean.


I'd prefer the whoopie cushion. 



spoonman said:


> Zingarella beforehand.


I like their menu. Perhaps one of the other chocolaterie locations would have a similar kind of restaurant nearby for more savoury tastes. Throw in a spot of skydiving and we can make a time. :b



spoonman said:


> Easy solution for that. Switch to a browser that supports ad blocking.:b ie. Firefox with the Adblock Plus addon.


Thanks for tip.  I'm already using Firefox with Noscript. It's a text ad and probably not worth blocking, but do you know if Adblock Plus gets rid of them too?



spoonman said:


> Or safer yet, disconnect from the Internet completely.


No one ever really leaves the internet. :hide


----------



## casesensitive

Are any of the girls interested in attending an all female meet?

Sorry guys, I know you wont mind me asking


----------



## casesensitive

Ohhh by the way....IMHO the BEST chocolate place is Chocolait it's the arcade off of Lt Collins St...mmmmm


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

casesensitive said:


> Are any of the girls interested in attending an all female meet?
> 
> Sorry guys, I know you wont mind me asking


BRB getting sex change op so I can come to this meetup


----------



## Mia Q

casesensitive said:


> Are any of the girls interested in attending an all female meet?
> 
> Sorry guys, I know you wont mind me asking


Yes, moi.


----------



## casesensitive

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> BRB getting sex change op so I can come to this meetup


Hahhaahahaha. Just pop on a dress:clap



Mia Q said:


> Yes, moi.


Cool. I think it would be a great idea. Lets see how many we can get. Even if it's just a small group of 4-5.


----------



## casesensitive

O.k, looks like it might be a while away:b


----------



## AussiePea

Anyone going to the grand prix by any chance?


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> At least Petrovsk Mizinski has plenty of time to find a nice dress.


He might be able to find a nice bag and shoes to match even.

I'm going to bump this up:

Are any of the girls interested in attending an all female meet?

Sorry guys, I know you wont mind me asking


----------



## AnnikaC

Hey there, I might be interested in a melbourne meet up if I'm brave enough:/


----------



## casesensitive

Excellent, who else? then we can start organising. Would be good to get idea of the numbers interested


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

spoonman said:


> At least Petrovsk Mizinski has plenty of time to find a nice dress.





casesensitive said:


> He might be able to find a nice bag and shoes to match even.


----------



## casesensitive

Teeheehe 

We'll there are 4 including 1 other that doesn't post who are interested. So that averages out the "show up" number to 2 lol.

With figures like that, I think you have time to go ahead and get that full blown sex change after all Petrovsk.


----------



## Mia Q

Aww, I was looking forward to meeting some fellow SAers


----------



## casesensitive

Mia Q said:


> Aww, I was looking forward to meeting some fellow SAers


We can still organise something. Just doesn't seem there are many girls that are interested in meeting-up. I guess we'll just flag that for now and open it up to everyone.

Who's interesting in doing something on Saturday the 24th of March?

A couple of suggestions:

Bowling (again)
Laser tag (skirmish..or whatever it's called)
Dinner and/or drinks
Movies

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## casesensitive

Whooops....I have a friend's b'day on the 24th. Sorry to all the hordes that wanted to go :teeth

I'm free any other time in the near future except the 7th of April.

Anyone still keen?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Hmm, what about the Sunday (25th) like during the afternoon or something?
Also, movies is a crap idea for forum meetups. It should be about spending the time interacting with each other in some way, not having 90-120 mins of that time just sitting in silence. Leave the movies for your girlfriend/boyfriend.

Bowling would be best, followed by Laser Tag/Skirmish. Both of those situations are the loosest and most relaxed, but I like bowling for this since there's a bit more chance to really talk and get to know each other a bit.


----------



## casesensitive

Not necessarily a crap idea for some. Some of us have meet each other before and would feel comfortable going to a movie. But i'm happy with bowling on Sunday the 25th


----------



## casesensitive

Alright, so movies are crossed off the list...moving on.
Anyone else got any ideas of what they'd like to do?


----------



## HammerAndLife

Going to try bowling? Bowling is always fun. Drinks at a good venue can be good too.


----------



## HammerAndLife

Was this thread getting spammed at a time? Bowling sounds like a decent idea btw. It's usually a fun experience.


----------



## Mia Q

Bowling sounds fun  and so does laser tag


----------



## James_Russell

Oh bowling again? 

I'd be up for that. Is there a plan yet or still arranging?


----------



## HammerAndLife

I gather casesensitive's suggestion of the 25th is now void then? lol

How about an attempt for the weekend after that?


----------



## HammerAndLife

I think the instances where meetups tend not to eventuate are often due to dissent amongst different people and their ideas. It might therefore be easier to be less fussy about it, but with that said it is also important to consider those new to meets and they should be in a situation where they'd feel more comfortable meeting those of us who have perhaps already met one another before.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Pretty sure it was me that suggested the 25th heh. I said bowling was a good idea again because well........who the **** doesn't like bowling? lol
Would you even need to book on a Sunday afternoon?
Anyway, I'm still down for this Sunday or the next.


----------



## HammerAndLife

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Pretty sure it was me that suggested the 25th heh. I said bowling was a good idea again because well........who the **** doesn't like bowling? lol
> Would you even need to book on a Sunday afternoon?
> Anyway, I'm still down for this Sunday or the next.


Whoops, sorry for stealing your thunder bro 

That's true bowling is a good all-rounder.. Even if people do not wish to partake they can sit and watch on the side and make awkward attempts to engage in conversation (I assume this is what normally happens at such an event?) :lol

I would be most available for the next weekend on any days (Friday, Saturday or Sunday).


----------



## casesensitive

Okily dokily. Bowling it is !!. I suck though, but hey, I bet some of you do too:b.

How about next weekend, since it's taken us a week to decide what we want to do. And then hopefully we can get a few more to come along. Plus a few things have popped up for me this weekend.

So now we just have to decide what day suits everyone 

Saturday evenings or Sunday anytime suits me. I could probably do a Friday night too as long as it wasn't too late.

So what suits everyone else?


----------



## HammerAndLife

*hints at Friday night* 

That means I would have an excuse to not work Saturday morning *evil laughs*


----------



## HammerAndLife

What's the bill look like for others?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

HammerAndLife said:


> *hints at Friday night*
> 
> That means I would have an excuse to not work Saturday morning *evil laughs*


Heh, Friday didn't seem to work so well last time, hence why I suggested Sunday.
People do stuff on a Friday night, but don't do jack on a Sunday afternoon, generally speaking of course.


----------



## casesensitive

Friday night or over the weekend should be fine. There's been a few meet ups in the last 12 months and most have been on a Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## HammerAndLife

I don't exactly have a busy schedule myself. The only reason I suggested it was so I had an excuse to get out of work  I can imagine some people with SA could be quite isolated and want to step outside their comfort zone with the meets and posibly don't get out much to start with, on the other hand there are probably also those who suffer from SA but they still have an existent social life.


----------



## Aaron0

HammerAndLife said:


> I don't exactly have a busy schedule myself. The only reason I suggested it was so I had an excuse to get out of work  I can imagine some people with SA could be quite isolated and want to step outside their comfort zone with the meets and posibly don't get out much to start with, on the other hand there are probably also those who suffer from SA but they still have an existent social life.


Yeah I prefer the stuff on Sundays. The rest of my week is pretty busy and the only free day I have left is Sundays.

I have seen a lot of cool stuff on Friday nights, Saturdays and Saturday nights but a lot of the time i'm just too busy


----------



## casesensitive

Alrighty. So....Friday night, Saturday night or Sunday afternoon?


----------



## HammerAndLife

I'd easily go with Friday night or Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Aaron0

Today SA 18-33 have bowling but next weekend i'm absolutely full for the entire weekend so won't be able to come to anything that weekend.


----------



## HammerAndLife

So what's the dealio? I suppose so far we have more opting for Sunday than Friday or Saturday nights?


----------



## Aaron0

Sunday really works the best for me. Sometimes I can make Saturday night but most times afternoon is completely out of the question.


----------



## HammerAndLife

Sunday would sound good during the day, but after recent personal events I may not be able to make it this time around, but we'll see. If I show I show


----------



## Aaron0

spoonman said:


> You went bowling without me?! :blank


Yeah... I'm sorry. I got my arse kicked this time. I really couldn't bowl to save my life.


----------



## outer circle 1

I would like to be at a gathering. Bowling would be fine for me. And Saturdays is best suited for me to fly over to Melbourne.


----------



## casesensitive

I'm going to go for it and say lets do Saturday early evening. Someone is willing to fly over!!!


----------



## casesensitive

Mia Q said:


> Bowling sounds fun  and so does laser tag


Mia, you've gone quiet . You're coming right. We need more females. As as per usual, it looks like it's only going to be me. Help me out lol


----------



## Aurora

Hi, Ive been on here a while and like always avoid going to these gatherings. I would also find bowling/lazer tag 'threatening'. I also have a 2yo daughter, not that shes a problem - but it makes going out difficult when I have no one to look after her and most people without kids, dont really appreciate kids around, especially toddlers. I get that. I also dont drive. So just putting this out there. Id like to meet someone locally or someone whos willing to come out to Pakenham. Or who lives out this way. Or someone in Melb who has kids would be great. But it doesnt bother me if they dont and theres not many of us SA parents around. Okay just putting it out there. :afr


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Heh, guess I could probably do Saturday evening if it's what we gotta do, doesn't look like I have anything on, at least for the evening/night portion of the day anyway.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Aurora said:


> Hi, Ive been on here a while and like always avoid going to these gatherings. I would also find bowling/lazer tag 'threatening'. I also have a 2yo daughter, not that shes a problem - but it makes going out difficult when I have no one to look after her and most people without kids, dont really appreciate kids around, especially toddlers. I get that. I also dont drive. So just putting this out there. Id like to meet someone locally or someone whos willing to come out to Pakenham. Or who lives out this way. Or someone in Melb who has kids would be great. But it doesnt bother me if they dont and theres not many of us SA parents around. Okay just putting it out there. :afr


Another Pakenham-ite! You aren't in Lakeside estate by any chance? I have no desire to attend any meet-ups at present being housebound and all, just got a giggle outta finding another SAS'er so close. The web ain't so wide afterall!

On topic

Always funny seeing the Melbourne meet-up merry go 'round play out. How about someone saying 2:00 pm Saturday and then throw around what suburb to meet up in 'till next week, lol.


----------



## casesensitive

Misanthropic79 said:


> On topic
> 
> Always funny seeing the Melbourne meet-up merry go 'round play out. How about someone saying 2:00 pm Saturday and then throw around what suburb to meet up in 'till next week, lol.


That's how it is organising a group of people...any group of people. It may take a while to sort things out, but when it happens it's always great fun.


----------



## Subeew

I didn't realise there were so many people from Melbourne here.


----------



## Mia Q

casesensitive said:


> Mia, you've gone quiet . You're coming right. We need more females. As as per usual, it looks like it's only going to be me. Help me out lol


lol, still alive ^^ I have mid sem exams right now so busy studying. Definitely still want to come  I'm keeping track of this thread


----------



## James_Russell

Oh wow this thread really came to life. Any plans set yet then? I think i'd be up for coming up this weekend. If i'm welcome of course 



Aaron0 said:


> Yeah... I'm sorry. I got my arse kicked this time. I really couldn't bowl to save my life.


Yet, i'm pretty sure you beat me :hide


----------



## Aurora

Misanthropic79 said:


> Another Pakenham-ite! You aren't in Lakeside estate by any chance? I have no desire to attend any meet-ups at present being housebound and all, just got a giggle outta finding another SAS'er so close. The web ain't so wide afterall!
> 
> On topic
> 
> Always funny seeing the Melbourne meet-up merry go 'round play out. How about someone saying 2:00 pm Saturday and then throw around what suburb to meet up in 'till next week, lol.


:sus How did you know Im in Lakeside? lol thats funny! yeah i feel like i have no desire to meet up either. Not that I have anything against anyone. Just as my post above states I have circumstances. Id rather meet locally and if they have kids BONUS.


----------



## Aaron0

spoonman said:


> I wasn't serious. But I appreciate the apology! :clap


Haha yeah I know but I couldn't find the right smiley to show that 



a pers0n said:


> Yet, i'm pretty sure you beat me :hide


Maybe I was only paying attention to how far away from the lead I was lol.


----------



## casesensitive

Mia Q said:


> lol, still alive ^^ I have mid sem exams right now so busy studying. Definitely still want to come  I'm keeping track of this thread


Awesome!!!. Would be great to have you along. Can't wait.

Outercircle can't make it this time round.

Did you guys know on Sunday's from 5pm Strike Bowling has a special: Spend a minimum of $6 at the bar and get a free game of bowling.

http://www.strikebowling.com.au/whats-on/whats-strike-qv

Would you guys prefer this, makes it really cheap. Or stick to Saturday evening?


----------



## Misanthropic79

Aurora said:


> :sus How did you know Im in Lakeside? lol thats funny! yeah i feel like i have no desire to meet up either. Not that I have anything against anyone. Just as my post above states I have circumstances. Id rather meet locally and if they have kids BONUS.


I'm also in Lakeside which is why I mentioned it, just a lucky guess. Don't worry, you don't have a stalker. I'd have to leave the house for that!


----------



## casesensitive

Subeew said:


> I didn't realise there were so many people from Melbourne here.


There sure is. You coming to bowling?

So far showing interest/coming:

Spoonman
HammerandLife
Mia
Aaron
Pertrovsk
Case
a person


----------



## Aaron0

casesensitive said:


> There sure is. You coming to bowling?
> 
> So far showing interest/coming:
> 
> Spoonman
> HammerandLife
> Mia
> Aaron
> Pertrovsk
> Case
> a person


If we do it this weekend I can't come but next weekend or any following weekends I am totally there.


----------



## HammerAndLife

casesensitive said:


> There sure is. You coming to bowling?
> 
> So far showing interest/coming:
> 
> Spoonman
> HammerandLife
> Mia
> Aaron
> Pertrovsk
> Case
> a person


I'll more likely go if it's on Saturday night. I should really get myself out of the house but I also want to have a chill day at home on Sunday, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

casesensitive said:


> Awesome!!!. Would be great to have you along. Can't wait.
> 
> Outercircle can't make it this time round.
> 
> Did you guys know on Sunday's from 5pm Strike Bowling has a special: Spend a minimum of $6 at the bar and get a free game of bowling.
> 
> http://www.strikebowling.com.au/whats-on/whats-strike-qv
> 
> Would you guys prefer this, makes it really cheap. Or stick to Saturday evening?


Hell yeah, let's do Sunday if that's the case


----------



## casesensitive

I've come down with a nasty flu, which I've had for four days already. I don't think I'll be well enough by tomorrow night, therefore Sunday wins my vote..


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

^As if to say the thing about spending 6 bucks at the bar for a free game didn't already win your vote for Sunday :b
Let's just settle on Sunday already. It's already Friday, may as well stop being indecisive about stuff : P


----------



## casesensitive

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> ^As if to say the thing about spending 6 bucks at the bar for a free game didn't already win your vote for Sunday :b
> Let's just settle on Sunday already. It's already Friday, may as well stop being indecisive about stuff : P


you got me.

Come on guys. I don't want to be stuck with this guy all night:teeth

Ok, so..here it is:

This Sunday

Strike Bowling QV (Lt Lonsdale St) meet at 5pm in the bar area.
Spend a minimum of $6 at the bar and get the game free.

I'll PM my mobile to those coming.


----------



## casesensitive

a person, spoonman, mia...you guys still in?


----------



## Mia Q

Yep :3


----------



## casesensitive

Mia Q said:


> Yep :3


Awesome. Oh HammerAndLife, It's early Sunday evening, do you think you'll make it?


----------



## HammerAndLife

5pm's a bit late for Sunday, I'll have to be at work by 6am the next morning. Thanks anyway but I won't make it. Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## casesensitive

HammerAndLife said:


> 5pm's a bit late for Sunday, I'll have to be at work by 6am the next morning. Thanks anyway but I won't make it. Hope you all enjoy it.


Hmm, Sunday evenings, even early would not be ideal for most people. That's a shame you can't come, but understandable. I 'd say we'd probably finish up by 7ish but still.


----------



## Katiie

That's so cool your all meeting up  I'd like to get involved, not this weekend, but maybe in the future if you all catch up again  sounds like fun!


----------



## casesensitive

Katiie said:


> That's so cool your all meeting up  I'd like to get involved, not this weekend, but maybe in the future if you all catch up again  sounds like fun!


Awesome, lets hope you can make the next one. We need more girls.

Love your artwork btw.


----------



## casesensitive

*update*

so it's: me, mia, Petrovsk and spoonman.

Who else is coming along? It'll be great to meet mia and Petrovsk, and to see the lovely spoonman again.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

spoonman said:


> LOL you are too kind :b
> Surely there's more than just 4? I'll poke and prod a pers0n to see if he's coming. Should I bring a handbag for Petrovsk?  (j/k mate)


I want my handbag damn it


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> LOL you are too kind :b
> Surely there's more than just 4? I'll poke and prod a pers0n to see if he's coming. Should I bring a handbag for Petrovsk?  (j/k mate)


Don't think a person will come. Quite a long way, especially on a Sunday.

It's only 4 out of the original 6 or 7.

How about after this one, we plan another big meet-up for in about a month or so. That way Outer_Circle can come and they'll be no excuse about who can make it etc...cos you'll have a months notice, right?.

Anyway, see you guys in 3.5 hours. Going to get through a bit of my book.

Those that decide last minute that they would like to come, we're meeting at Strike QV at 5pm in the bar area. spoonman has posted a link to a map above.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Well I'm still on for today.
So how do I recognize people then?


----------



## HammerAndLife

Enjoy yourselves! Good idea btw K.


----------



## casesensitive

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Well I'm still on for today.
> So how do I recognize people then?


Oh, I'm sure you'll know, just incase you don't..I am crossed and have one leg


----------



## casesensitive

HammerAndLife said:


> Enjoy yourselves! Good idea btw K.


Thanks..shame you couldn't make it


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

casesensitive said:


> Oh, I'm sure you'll know, just incase you don't..I am crossed and have one leg


Oh goody, can't kick me with me with two legs

I may as well give a more serious description so it's a bit easier.
Chin strap kinda beard, kinda Hispanic (I guess) looking as far as skin color and stuff, I'll probably be wearing a white shirt and black jeans and I have medium-ish, pretty thick black hair.
Just in the event that I'm too silly to recognize 3 people standing around awkwardly, yeah, come and say hi if you see someone with those features standing around awkwardly by himself :b


----------



## casesensitive

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Oh goody, can't kick me with me with two legs
> 
> I may as well give a more serious description so it's a bit easier.
> Chin strap kinda beard, kinda Hispanic (I guess) looking as far as skin color and stuff, I'll probably be wearing a white shirt and black jeans and I have medium-ish, pretty thick black hair.
> Just in the event that I'm too silly to recognize 3 people standing around awkwardly, yeah, come and say hi if you see someone with those features standing around awkwardly by himself :b


Hate it when I leave out whole words. Ok, i'll have a black dress with white spots on it


----------



## Aurora

Misanthropic79 said:


> I'm also in Lakeside which is why I mentioned it, just a lucky guess. Don't worry, you don't have a stalker. I'd have to leave the house for that!


haha i didnt think you were stalking.. just funny that someone on here is prolly as close as next door lol.. i dont get out much either.. but sometimes i have to force myself to take my daughter for a walk around the lake or a quick walk to coles. Im next to the field behind the YMCA/Lutheran Collage. (yeah theres plenty of houses that could be me but I wont give that away lol) So walking to coles and the lake is a 2min walk. Thats about as far as I go. If you ever feel like going outside. Give me a bell. I can be at the lake in 2mins.


----------



## James_Russell

It was good fun tonight haha. Thanks for organising it all


----------



## casesensitive

spoonman said:


> Yeah thanks for organizing case and to everyone who attended - I will remember to bring my hearing aid next time. :b


It was a great night I thought. A good mix of people . No, it wasn't you spoonman. It was like we were at a rave rather than a bowling alley lol.

I hope Petrovsk made it home ok. That boy can down the beers


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

casesensitive said:


> It was a great night I thought. A good mix of people . No, it wasn't you spoonman. It was like we were at a rave rather than a bowling alley lol.
> 
> I hope Petrovsk made it home ok. That boy can down the beers


I achieved total sober-ness by about 11 o clock, which I didn't mind, it made the train ride seem a bit quicker being in the 'altered' state of mind 
I suppose it was made quite obvious, but I really enjoyed last night


----------



## HammerAndLife

Hope y'all had a decent time, but the next meet= one month away?? O_O lol Well I guess it's going to give people a lot of chance to organise..


----------



## casesensitive

HammerAndLife said:


> Hope y'all had a decent time, but the next meet= one month away?? O_O lol Well I guess it's going to give people a lot of chance to organise..


The next one doesn't have to be a month away, but there will be one planned for a month or so away.
Doesn't mean one can't be organised in the mean time


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

When is the next meet up and where??


----------



## casesensitive

Catherine Cavatica said:


> When is the next meet up and where??


Umm, can't see anyone has listed one as yet, unless I need glasses


----------



## Aaron0

It depends. meetup.com 'Melbourne Social Anxiety Meetup Group 18-33' has a something on this Sunday.


----------



## casesensitive

Aaron0 said:


> It depends. meetup.com 'Melbourne Social Anxiety Meetup Group 18-33' has a something on this Sunday.


What depends?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

That's ok. Aaron1 I meant this group on here.

Could someone please PM me if you guys do organise something.

If I can make it into the city I would love to catch up with everyone 
again.

Cheers xx


----------



## Aaron0

casesensitive said:


> What depends?


It depends on your definition of the next meet up. I'll be going that that one.

But as far as ones organised from here I dont know of any.


----------



## casesensitive

Catherine Cavatica said:


> That's ok. Aaron1 I meant this group on here.
> 
> Could someone please PM me if you guys do organise something.
> 
> If I can make it into the city I would love to catch up with everyone
> again.
> 
> Cheers xx


Why don't you just check on here? that way you can keep up to date on what the plans and ideas are?


----------



## casesensitive

Aaron0 said:


> It depends on your definition of the next meet up. I'll be going that that one.
> 
> But as far as ones organised from here I dont know of any.


The last one was last Sunday. Nothing else listed as yet. As any one on here that has organised a meet-up knows, it can be very time consuming and a lot of planning can go in to it. It can be hard getting everyone to agree to times, dates, things to do etc.

I am looking to organise a big meet-up hopefully including past members who have attended a meet-up. It's take a bit of time to think of where to go etc, when it's planned I'll set-up a new thread.

In the mean time, does anyone want to organise one?


----------



## HammerAndLife

Personally I think the whole idea of dinner at a restaurant went well, don't you think Kai? That Zingarella's place was nice and we all had the chance to ease into the night and become at least somewhat comfy enough to be able to strike up small talk with one another, which lead into other discussions.

Anyone else keen to try a restaurant for dinner, and for those who attended last time, keen to go again?


----------



## ForReverendGreen

Seems like this thread died in the ***.


----------



## James_Russell

Nah, slow few days.


A restaurant meetup some time sounds good.


----------



## casesensitive

ForReverendGreen said:


> Seems like this thread died in the ***.


What are you talking about???

Haven't you seen the number of replies and views this thread has?

Dinner sounds like a great idea.


----------



## ForReverendGreen

casesensitive said:


> What are you talking about???
> 
> Haven't you seen the number of replies and views this thread has?
> 
> Dinner sounds like a great idea.


Ooo no I meant doesn't seem there's been much posting going on since I last dropped by.

Well, I suppose Mexican food is good :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Forget HammerAndLife and ForReverendGreen, those guys are total a-holes


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Nidhoggr said:


> Forget HammerAndLife and ForReverendGreen, those guys are total a-holes












Couldn't keep off the forums huh? :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Couldn't keep off the forums huh? :b


No, I was just told by a mod that I couldn't reactivate Nidhoggr before 1 year was out. Obviously that hasn't turned out to be the case.

Prior to creating one of those 2 accounts starting with HammerAndLife 2 weeks ago I was off the forums completely since last November. Where's my ****in' trophy? :lol


----------



## Mia Q

opcornSomeone say dinner? I'm hungry


----------



## casesensitive

Mexican sounds good. It'll have to be el cheapo though, I'm still on budget.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> Welcome back Nid! You were HAL _*and*_ RG? I'm seeing triple now.
> Couldn't find an award.. sorry. 3 months is a fair effort tho. Don't forget to fill out a tardy slip.


Not..Sure..If...Being..... ... Sarcastic.. 

*Prints off tardy slip and completes*

Yeeeeep, I may be excused for being tardy but maybe not for coming back :lol

Haha Kai, well el cheapo we shall find.. somewhere. Maybe living social deals has got something el neato going on if we can't find ourselves cheaper Mexican food, but another alternative is that the group can collectively put in for a platter of nachos etc and I know meals at such restaurants that are often quite large so I suppose some food could be moved around too :yes

I'll take a look, Mexicali Rose might be one of the steeper options, but if all else fails there are cheaper options that are not solely Mexican.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I like Mexican food


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Oh hi Niddhoggr Welcome back


----------



## James_Russell

Yes, I am all for a meal at El Cheapo :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

http://www.urbanspoon.com/f/71/7033/Melbourne/Mexican-Restaurants

The single dollar signs next to each of the listings denote a cheaper eat. Any preferences? It says Mexicali Rose is a moderate (middle range place).. There's another one there in Richmond though as well that holds only one sign. Input!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Oh hi Niddhoggr Welcome back


Thanks Cath!


----------



## James_Russell

Either of those look ok. And both pretty central which would be easier.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Has an actual meet taken place yet? If so, how was it?


----------



## Monnet

My time has just opened up, so I would like to attend the next meet up.


----------



## James_Russell

Enthusiasm? Here? 


Oh good, you corrected yourself :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Who thinks they could afford Mamasita, if not, any other preferences? I suppose a happy-medium would be essential to maximise both dining experience and value for dollar.


----------



## James_Russell

Dont think mamasita looks overly expensive. Only looked briefly though. 

My wallet has shed a lot of weight lately though so cheapest is definitely my preference


----------



## harrison

Hi - joined this site recently and would love to meet up with anyone else with anxiety problems living in Melbourne.

is there anyone out there????????????????????

Don.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

don36 said:


> Hi - joined this site recently and would love to meet up with anyone else with anxiety problems living in Melbourne.
> 
> is there anyone out there????????????????????
> 
> Don.


Quite a few of us, yes.
That was a much needed bump too :b


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Nidhoggr on a new username already it seems.
RIP Nidhoggr the username


----------



## harrison

Thanks a lot you guys, still finding my way around this site - it's enormous! It's a great idea - to be able to communicate with people who know excatly how you feel is amazing - and I don't even need to get out of my jammies! ( now there's a disturbing mental picture! ):no


----------



## Laura1990

Hello,

I am new here and from Melbourne. I am 22 and from the eastern suburbs. I would love to meet some new people as I get quite lonely in my life.

Laura


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

spoonman said:


> Hmmm everyone seems to have disappeared. Welcome Laura - it gets a bit quiet on here sometimes.  Another person (jdilla) created a new thread about Melbourne so I've directed them to this one - only 12 pages to go until 100! [exciting, I know ]


6 pages to 50, and 56 pages to 100. 
Still using 20 posts per page I take it? Get with the times, n00b :b

Also, welcome to SAS Laura


----------



## Monnet

Is anyone interested in meeting up next week (June 2 or 3)? After reading some previous posts it seems money is a bit tight for people, so I suggest something simple like a restaurant on Little Bourke followed by some drinks or Karoke afterwards to break the ice.

@Laura: Welcome to the board!


----------



## harrison

Monnet said:


> Is anyone interested in meeting up next week (June 2 or 3)? After reading some previous posts it seems money is a bit tight for people, so I suggest something simple like a restaurant on Little Bourke followed by some drinks or Karoke afterwards to break the ice.
> 
> @Laura: Welcome to the board!


Yeah that might be OK - although I couldn't do the Karaoke thing. (Was that seriious?)


----------



## Monnet

It's my not so secret shame. Karaoke is a bit much, so lets leave it at drinks. Melbourne Central has some decent bars at affordable prices.


----------



## harrison

Are we talking daytime or nightime here - nights are a bit tricky for me - it's complicated!:um


----------



## Monnet

I was thinking Sunday afternoon would be the most desirable for everyone just to avoid congestion.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Karaoke is doable after about 3000mls of beer and people egging me on furiously. Then again, I don't think anyone really does Karaoke sober anyway, so we're not really any worse than 'normal' folk in this aspect:b

Don't think I have much on my plate as far as birthday parties etc to attend for a little while, so yeah I should be good to attend whatever it may be we plan


----------



## jdilla

when's a day that everyone is free? maybe a weekend depending on weather lols. I think a gathering at a park with just chips drinks bread meat a typical BBQ meetup lols blah blah. cheap option lols. and a couple of beers or what not. idk, just an idea


----------



## alternate

Hey guys, I'm from Ballarat so I prob won't make any of the Melb meets, but just wanted to check in and say G'day!


----------



## Aaron0

Park/BBQ I like the best but with this weather lately it seems like the wrong season for it >.<


----------



## jdilla

Zomg foot in mouth lol! I had to mention on the day where rain was heavier than usual, I even agree, with thus weather even if there was one I'd stay home in my warm cosy house


----------



## Aaron0

Anyone got some warm and cosy ideas? I could really use a tropical beach about now.


----------



## James_Russell

Oh wow this thread woke up again then.

And I missed it :um

Liking all the current ideas. Except Karaoke :afr

BBQ would be good if it was nice outside. Maybe save that one for summer 

I'd give a vote for drinks somewhere :stu


----------



## jdilla

Aaron0:1059974631 said:


> Anyone got some warm and cosy ideas? I could really use a tropical beach about now.


I think we all could lols. Right now central heating at home will suffice


----------



## Monnet

The weather for this weekend is crap, so that rules out any BBQ. So are people interested in meeting this weekend or should we wait a couple weeks for those that have exams?


----------



## James_Russell

I'd be happy to do it this weekend. But whenever the most people can make it would probably be the best


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Don't think I have anything on that's overly important to attend this weekend so yeah, I should be more than likely good for this weekend


----------



## Aaron0

When you do a BBQ I would love to come. I just hate bars and all that ****.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Seeing as how it's Friday already and no one has really decided on anything, I think we can take that as an overall no answer for this weekend :b



alternate said:


> Hey guys, I'm from Ballarat so I prob won't make any of the Melb meets, but just wanted to check in and say G'day!


NO EXCUSES!



Aaron0 said:


> When you do a BBQ I would love to come. I just hate bars and all that ****.


You're 21, still time to learn to love them


----------



## James_Russell

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Seeing as how it's Friday already and no one has really decided on anything, I think we can take that as an overall no answer for this weekend :b


It would seem so lol.

Maybe next week. If the thread stays alive this time


----------



## Aaron0

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Seeing as how it's Friday already and no one has really decided on anything, I think we can take that as an overall no answer for this weekend :b
> 
> NO EXCUSES!
> 
> You're 21, still time to learn to love them


Lol don't want to love them. There are far better ways to spend my time.


----------



## Katiie

Hey all, i would like to get involved in this, meet up for drinks sounds good to me!


----------



## Mia Q

:O This thread is alive again.


----------



## James_Russell

Mia Q said:


> :O This thread is alive again.


Just about :b


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> This thread is still going?! :shock:
> Shouldn't you be busy celebrating the Diamond Jubilee, a pers0n?
> 
> Sorry folks - didn't mean to hijack the thread.


lol at the pic.

And no Damian, definitely not :bat

:b


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> Hahaha :hide: - she's head of MI5 for a reason, you know. :yes


:lol Clearly


----------



## Laura1990

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone is interested in meeting up some time soon? If so, any ideas on what/where?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Laura1990 said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone is interested in meeting up some time soon? If so, any ideas on what/where?


Usually the way it works is that suggestions are made and then somebody else takes the lead and does the rest of the organising. Casesensitive was a big organiser and before that I used to organise a little, but I'm not currently up for meets so unfortunately somebody else is going to have to take the lead on it. Best of luck.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> This thread is still going?! :shock:
> Shouldn't you be busy celebrating the Diamond Jubilee, a pers0n?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry folks - didn't mean to hijack the thread.


Haha D.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Oh and I would personally suggest a bar/ lounge at this time of year. Perhaps there are quieter venues around with private lounge type sections. I think that would be a good idea this time around considering there are some of you new to the scene, and it just makes getting used to being with a group of socially anxious people that much easier to transition into.


----------



## James_Russell

This thread is going fine. Something always comes together eventually. Just takes a while :b


----------



## casesensitive

Hey Guys,

How is everyone? Don't know about you, but I hardly ever feel like doing anything in Winter, just want to be home watching a movie or something like that..anyways, I'm a nana, I should take my dentures and walking frame and get out the house

I've been trying to think of some suggestions, but nothing really comes to mind. I have been wanting to go to the Belgium Beer Cafe for a while though.
Here's a description from a really old article:

Belgian Beer Cafe Bluestone, 557 St Kilda Road, city, phone 9529 2899
There are several other Belgian beer cafes but none can boast this alpha-variety beer garden with elms and more umbrellas than Wimbledon. Dip into pots of steamed mussels and pommes frites while enjoying Belgian beers such as Stella, Hoegaarden and Kriek, all served in specialised glasses 

http://www.belgianbeercafemelbourne.com/index.php


----------



## Laura1990

casesensitive said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> How is everyone? Don't know about you, but I hardly ever feel like doing anything in Winter, just want to be home watching a movie or something like that..anyways, I'm a nana, I should take my dentures and walking frame and get out the house


I'm the same, but I want to force myself out more.
I would preferably like to meet up during the daytime (I get a bit anxious out at nights), so if anyone else wants to do this too, then I am up for it


----------



## James_Russell

casesensitive said:


> Belgian Beer Cafe Bluestone, 557 St Kilda Road, city, phone 9529 2899
> There are several other Belgian beer cafes but none can boast this alpha-variety beer garden with elms and more umbrellas than Wimbledon. Dip into pots of steamed mussels and pommes frites while enjoying Belgian beers such as Stella, Hoegaarden and Kriek, all served in specialised glasses
> 
> http://www.belgianbeercafemelbourne.com/index.php


Sounds like a cool place.

Though the capacity for spending way more money than I intend to is very high with that one :lol


----------



## casesensitive

How about brunch somewhere one late Sunday morning then? 

What are your thoughts? As far as I know, we've never done that


----------



## harrison

casesensitive said:


> How about brunch somewhere one late Sunday morning then?
> 
> What are your thoughts? As far as I know, we've never done that


Hi, That was what I was thinking - maybe a good place in Carlton like Brunetti's - does anyone else like this place? I love it there - unbelievable cakes and chocolates! ( Lucky I just stopped the Lexapro or I would find it hard to get out of that place.) There's always a good atmosphere there.

But, like you Laura, daytime is best for me too.

Best Wishes to everyone, Don.


----------



## casesensitive

don36 said:


> Hi, That was what I was thinking - maybe a good place in Carlton like Brunetti's - does anyone else like this place? I love it there - unbelievable cakes and chocolates! ( Lucky I just stopped the Lexapro or I would find it hard to get out of that place.) There's always a good atmosphere there.
> 
> I've been there before. I'm happy with that
> 
> How's either next Sunday, or Sunday fortnight?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Good to see our grand meetup leader/organizer case is back 
Personally I'm not particularly fussed about time of day (well, as long as it isn't too early in the morning:b), but I'd imagine for some, having something during the middle of the day makes things more comfortable with getting home, especially those that catch public transport.

Brunch sounds great. We've been trying to decide on something like over a month now, may as well settle on something :b
If it includes afternoon beer/drinks, even better 
Count me in for next Sunday


----------



## harrison

Sounds good to me too - as I say, I'm coming off Lexapro, so I'll see how I feel by then, but for now it sounds good.

Btw - how do we recognize each other? I think Laura and I are the only ones with photos of ourselves on their "about me" sections.


----------



## James_Russell

I see a plan emerging. Sounds good.


----------



## Laura1990

Count me in for next Sunday as well


----------



## Monnet

Brunetti's is a good choice.

The place is usually crowded so we should get there early in the day. How does 12:30 Sunday sound?


----------



## harrison

Monnet said:


> Brunetti's is a good choice.
> 
> The place is usually crowded so we should get there early in the day. How does 12:30 Sunday sound?


That sounds good to me - and you're right - it gets pretty busy there, so hopefully we can find a table. ( and each other.)


----------



## casesensitive

Ok, So Brunetti's in Carlton @ 12.30 this Sunday.

http://www.brunetti.com.au/BrunettiCarlton.aspx

So Far:

Petrovsk, Me, Don, Laura, Spoonman, Monnet, A Person ?

We might need to reserve a table. I'll check numbers on Saturday and give them a call.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

casesensitive said:


> don36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, That was what I was thinking - maybe a good place in Carlton like Brunetti's - does anyone else like this place? I love it there - unbelievable cakes and chocolates! ( Lucky I just stopped the Lexapro or I would find it hard to get out of that place.) There's always a good atmosphere there.
> 
> I've been there before. I'm happy with that
> 
> How's either next Sunday, or Sunday fortnight?
> 
> 
> 
> I like Brunetti's. Lovely yummy chocolate
> 
> I'd also like to go to the Belgian Beer Garden. So either is good for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

casesensitive said:


> Ok, So Brunetti's in Carlton @ 12.30 this Sunday.
> 
> http://www.brunetti.com.au/BrunettiCarlton.aspx
> 
> So Far:
> 
> Petrovsk, Me, Don, Laura, Spoonman, Monnet, A Person ?
> 
> We might need to reserve a table. I'll check numbers on Saturday and give them a call.


I'm going out Saturday night but I'll let you know before then if I can make it Sunday


----------



## Aaron0

I'm up for Sunday as well.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

How bout both Brunetti's and Belgian Beer Garden, seeing as how we'd be there during the day in the city/close to the city anyway? Or is that too much?


----------



## casesensitive

Probably a bit much, but I guess we can see on the day what everyone thinks.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> How bout both Brunetti's and Belgian Beer Garden, seeing as how we'd be there during the day in the city/close to the city anyway? Or is that too much?


Flying over from Russia for the w/e I presume Mr. Mizinski? :lol


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Flying over from Russia for the w/e I presume Mr. Mizinski? :lol


Indeed, my good man, indeed.
Next week, back to my usual schedule in good ol' Mother Russia


----------



## casesensitive

I'm going to be super anxious. This will be the first meet-up where I can't cling to a beer or a good o'l red. I guess I could, but i'd look like a fricken alcoholic if everyone's sitting there with their coffee and cake or whatever. 

That's alright i'll just have a cask before I leave and abuse you all when I get there


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> I'm going to be super anxious. This will be the first meet-up where I can't cling to a beer or a good o'l red. I guess I could, but i'd look like a fricken alcoholic if everyone's sitting there with their coffee and cake or whatever.
> 
> That's alright i'll just have a cask before I leave and abuse you all when I get there


That is what is such a commendable trait about you. You're anxious and scared, but you always dive in anyway.


----------



## James_Russell

casesensitive said:


> I'm going to be super anxious. This will be the first meet-up where I can't cling to a beer or a good o'l red. I guess I could, *but i'd look like a fricken alcoholic if everyone's sitting there with their coffee and cake or whatever. *


:lol Was worrying about the same thing.

I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## harrison

*Hi.*



casesensitive said:


> I'm going to be super anxious. This will be the first meet-up where I can't cling to a beer or a good o'l red. I guess I could, but i'd look like a fricken alcoholic if everyone's sitting there with their coffee and cake or whatever.
> 
> That's alright i'll just have a cask before I leave and abuse you all when I get there


Hi again,

How is everyone? Hope you're all OK - casesensitive I'm going to PM you my mobile - I noticed you did this to the others that were meeting up last time.

Take care, Don.


----------



## harrison

*Hi.*



spoonman said:


> Busy?! :afr Like with ... other people? :sus
> 
> Room for one more?


Spoonman - I was going to PM you my mobile, but the landlord still hasn't fixed your problem.  Would rather not have my mobile no. as a visitor message for all to see. ( There are some very sick puppies out there.:um )

Are you still coming Sunday?

Don.


----------



## CD700

Hey, Are these gatherings for anyone from SAS ?
I might come along to one at some stage if they are
I Have been to a few social anxiety gatherings from meetup.com and it was good


----------



## casesensitive

don36 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> How is everyone? Hope you're all OK - casesensitive I'm going to PM you my mobile - I noticed you did this to the others that were meeting up last time.
> 
> Take care, Don.


Cool, cheers Don



blakeyz said:


> Hey, Are these gatherings for anyone from SAS ?
> I might come along to one at some stage if they are
> I Have been to a few social anxiety gatherings from meetup.com and it was good


Yeah, anyone's welcome. You should come along on Sunday.


----------



## casesensitive

Railroad Cancellation said:


> That is what is such a commendable trait about you. You're anxious and scared, but you always dive in anyway.


Yeah...I'm not sure where that comes from


----------



## Laura1990

I'm worried I'm not going to know who you guys are and I will look like an idiot standing there trying to figure it out who the SAS group is :/


----------



## Perambulator

I might come. So is it Brunetti's, Sunday the 17th at 12:30pm? Is it ok to wear thongs? Is it dark inside? It did look a bit on Google Maps. How do these things normally pan out? I've never been to one before.


----------



## catcharay

I think I might come along, it will challenge myself a bit


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

casesensitive said:


> I'm going to be super anxious. This will be the first meet-up where I can't cling to a beer or a good o'l red. I guess I could, *but i'd look like a fricken alcoholic if everyone's sitting there with their coffee and cake or whatever. *
> 
> That's alright i'll just have a cask before I leave and abuse you all when I get there


LOL, Been thinking exactly the same thing since we confirmed the thing on Monday and it looks like pers0n has had the same line of thought too.
I don't think anyone's gonna judge, go ahead and drink.



Laura1990 said:


> I'm worried I'm not going to know who you guys are and I will look like an idiot standing there trying to figure it out who the SAS group is :/


Mr Spoonman has a pic of himself in his profile, so you'll be able to recognize his face and just go up to him and say hi, but chances are we'll recognize you from your profile pic anyway, so don't worry.


----------



## harrison

spoonman said:


> Hey Perambulator, here's more detail than you are probably after. Hope it helps.
> 
> THE INDEFINITIVE GUIDE TO NOT FREAKING OUT AT ANXIETY MEETUPS.
> (a work in progress)
> 
> 1. People show up, or have trouble finding the venue and panic. (ie. me)
> 2. Find an inconspicuous place to wait and watch for signs of a group forming, people that look lost, people shaking hands, etc.
> 3. Eavesdrop on said individuals until you hear keywords relating to social anxiety being spoken. (usually in hushed tones)
> 4. Once you are fairly certain they're from SAS, walk over and say hi.
> 5. Wait for most of the other people to show up.
> 6. Follow the group wherever it goes, whatever it does, so you feel a bit more comfortable around the other people. Try to enjoy yourself!
> 7. Leave when you feel like it, or when the rest of the group does. Don't forget to say goodbye.
> 8. Congratulate yourself for getting out of your comfort zone.
> 
> Does this sound fairly accurate to other people?


Nice work!!


----------



## harrison

Laura1990 said:


> I'm worried I'm not going to know who you guys are and I will look like an idiot standing there trying to figure it out who the SAS group is :/


Hey Laura,

There's no need to worry about looking like an idiot - I'll have that bit pretty much covered - just come over and I'll start talking.

Edit - plus I'll text you.


----------



## CD700

My partner and I (both have SA) are probably going to maybe hopefully force ourselves out of our comfort zone and give this a shot. Will be great to get out of the house and meet some new people.


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> Hey Perambulator, here's more detail than you are probably after. Hope it helps.
> 
> THE INDEFINITIVE GUIDE TO NOT FREAKING OUT AT ANXIETY MEETUPS.
> (a work in progress)
> 
> 1. People show up, or have trouble finding the venue and panic. (ie. me)
> 2. *Find an inconspicuous place to wait and watch for signs of a group forming*, people that look lost, people shaking hands, etc.
> 3. *Eavesdrop on said individuals until you hear keywords relating to social anxiety being spoken.* (usually in hushed tones)
> 4. Once you are fairly certain they're from SAS, walk over and say hi.
> 5. Wait for most of the other people to show up.
> 6. Follow the group wherever it goes, whatever it does, so you feel a bit more comfortable around the other people. Try to enjoy yourself!
> 7. Leave when you feel like it, or when the rest of the group does. Don't forget to say goodbye.
> 8. Congratulate yourself for getting out of your comfort zone.
> 
> Does this sound fairly accurate to other people?


:lol Yes definitely accurate


----------



## Laura1990

don36 said:


> Hey Laura,
> 
> There's no need to worry about looking like an idiot - I'll have that bit pretty much covered - just come over and I'll start talking.
> 
> Edit - plus I'll text you.


Thanks Don


----------



## casesensitive

Hey errbody,

I called Brunetti's today and apparently they don't take bookings:roll

Might be a good idea to have a couple of other options if we can't get a table.

Anyways...here's who's put their name down so far: 

Spoonman
Petrovsk
Laura
Don
me
Monnett
A Person
Aaron
Perambulator
Catcharay
Blakeyz+ Partner


----------



## CD700

Hey that's a pretty good number if everyone turns up.
Definitely need a back up option if the place is full I think..
I don't spend that much time in the city so I don't really have any ideas


----------



## harrison

*Hi.*



casesensitive said:


> Hey errbody,
> 
> I called Brunetti's today and apparently they don't take bookings:roll
> 
> Might be a good idea to have a couple of other options if we can't get a table.
> 
> Anyways...here's who's put their name down so far:
> 
> Spoonman
> Petrovsk
> Laura
> Don
> me
> Monnett
> A Person
> Aaron
> Perambulator
> Catcharay
> Blakeyz+ Partner


Hey you guys!

I reckon we should give Brunetti's a try first, I'll get there early - probably about 12 - I've been there many times and I also used to spend a lot of time in Carlton in general. If it's too full, we could walk up Faraday St ( the street which Brunetti's is on) an d try Thresherman's it's down closer toward Melbourne Uni and is a bit like Brunetti's - tables out the front etc and big inside, but the food is very different. There's also University Cafe - further down Lygon St - a pretty decent size place.

I do think it woukld be good to give Brunetti's a go first - sometimes it's not too bad in the late morning, although weekends are often busy with families etc.

As I say, though, I'll be there early.

Take it easy, Don.


----------



## harrison

Oh, I forgot to mention - just look for a guy that looks a bit like me, trying to ram half the cakes and chocolates in the place into his face.


----------



## CD700

don36 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention - just look for a guy that looks a bit like me, trying to ram half the cakes and chocolates in the place into his face.


haha 
Yeah I'm probably going to pig out. :boogie
It's kind of hard to see your pic tbo


----------



## harrison

blakeyz said:


> haha
> Yeah I'm probably going to pig out. :boogie
> It's kind of hard to see your pic tbo


Sorry it's bad quality - I have another one in the About Me section - I think that one's clearer.


----------



## casesensitive

See you all soon


----------



## timmy01

think i might come along. so is it 12 or 12.30?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose

Only found out about this meet-up now (2:15am), but i am unfortunately already working a double tomorrow so that cancels out any chance that i would make it. 

With you guys in spirit i guess...


----------



## harrison

timmy01 said:


> think i might come along. so is it 12 or 12.30?


I think it's 12:30, but you can always get there earlier if you want.

No big deal. See ya.


----------



## casesensitive

timmy01 said:


> think i might come along. so is it 12 or 12.30?


Ohh kewl, it'll be great to see you again


----------



## CD700

We Should be getting their around 12
Seeyaz


----------



## CD700

Was good to get out of the house and meet you all :yes
Hopefully there will be another one


----------



## catcharay

Nice to meet you all. Thank you for a wonderful time.


----------



## casesensitive

Great to meet you guys!!. Was really cool everyone came out today.

Who's up for the Belgium Beer Cafe, Saturday fortnight? ....too soon ? 

We used to go to one back in NZ, they do great mussels and chips.


----------



## James_Russell

casesensitive said:


> Great to meet you guys!!. Was really cool everyone came out today.
> 
> Who's up for the Belgium Beer Cafe, Saturday fortnight? ....too soon ?
> 
> We used to go to one back in NZ, they do great mussels and chips.


Well i'd be up for that haha.

Had a good time. Nice meeting new people


----------



## Laura1990

It was really nice meeting you all 
Sorry if I was really awkward. I had a good time though.


----------



## Mia Q

casesensitive said:


> Great to meet you guys!!. Was really cool everyone came out today.
> 
> Who's up for the Belgium Beer Cafe, Saturday fortnight? ....too soon ?
> 
> We used to go to one back in NZ, they do great mussels and chips.


Me  since I missed the last one...


----------



## CD700

Me 2 Probably


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Twas good meeting you folk I hadn't met before.

I'd prefer the Sunday (1st of July), during the day and finishing up sometime early in the evening for the Belgian Beer Garden, but I suppose it depends on what everyone else thinks. Could definitely still do Saturday, if that's what the group ultimately decides on.


----------



## Laura1990

I could only do daytime, because I can't get my little girl babysat at night.


----------



## casesensitive

My preference is for Saturday evening, however in saying that i'm flexible, just can't do Saturday days.

I'll leave it up to you guys.

Saturday evening or Sunday day?

Here's a link to the place:

http://www.belgianbeercafemelbourne.com/bbc-bluestone.htm



Laura1990 said:


> I could only do daytime, because I can't get my little girl babysat at night.


If everyone decides during the evening for this one, we could organise a day thing next time, or even a child friendly outing if you wanted to bring your little girl, just an idea.


----------



## Laura1990

casesensitive said:


> If everyone decides during the evening for this one, we could organise a day thing next time, or even a child friendly outing if you wanted to bring your little girl, just an idea.


Sounds like a good idea


----------



## casesensitive

After looking at the menu at the Belgian Beer Cafe it's kinda expensive.

Here's another option:

http://www.chogaomelbourne.com.au/

It's in Melbourne Central and has a deck looking out to the State Library. A great place for a sunny Sunday afternoon.

Here's a couple of their menus

http://www.chogaomelbourne.com.au/homepageImages/abc_street_640x190_dec 2011.pdf

http://www.chogaomelbourne.com.au/homepageImages/abc_lunc_320x190_dec 2011.pdf


----------



## casesensitive

Laura1990 said:


> Sounds like a good idea


Have you guys been to galactic circus?


----------



## Mia Q

It's Asian, I like.


----------



## Laura1990

casesensitive said:


> Have you guys been to galactic circus?


No, never been.

If we were to do a child friendly meet up, I could just bring her along to anywhere we decide on (cafe or park). She is a little chatterbox though, so she may annoy some of you  Haha


----------



## casesensitive

Mia Q said:


> It's Asian, I like.


Mmmm, I want the pork dumplings, the Roti Chanai, the deconstructed spring rolls, oh and the edamame, love edamame...all washed down with a big glass of cider .


----------



## Mia Q

*Mouth waters*


----------



## James_Russell

Asian Beer Cafe looks great. I'd be up for that


----------



## Monnet

It was great meeting you guys on Sunday. I'm looking forward to seeing you all again next week. 

BBC Bluestone sounds good, to bad it's the wrong season for the beer garden.


----------



## casesensitive

Alrighty, so...how does the asian beer cafe sound? Might be easier on a sunday, it gets packed friday/saturday night.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I'm in.
Okay, so Sunday, say 12 in the afternoon. How's that sound?


----------



## James_Russell

I'd be up for Sunday any time.

12 sounds ok


----------



## casesensitive

Cool, suits me too.


----------



## Laura1990

I can't make it this weekend, but I will be at the next one


----------



## casesensitive

Laura1990 said:


> I can't make it this weekend, but I will be at the next one


Oh that's a shame Laura, look forward to see you again at the next event.

Would everyone prefer 12?. I wouldn't mind going more like 5ish for dinner. ( evenings always seem a bit nicer) I can still do 12 though.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

casesensitive said:


> Oh that's a shame Laura, look forward to see you again at the next event.
> 
> Would everyone prefer 12?. I wouldn't mind going more like 5ish for dinner. ( evenings always seem a bit nicer) I can still do 12 though.


Okay, how bout this :
4pm. You get your beer cafe dinner still and I'll be able to go home without needing the extra expense of catching a taxi home from the train station.
Will also make a little easier on those that live far out (pers0n, for example)
And that's an extra hour to drink beer, which is of course the most important part of things :b


----------



## Mia Q

I might be going fishing on Sunday, if not then I'm in.


----------



## casesensitive

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Okay, how bout this :
> 4pm. You get your beer cafe dinner still and I'll be able to go home without needing the extra expense of catching a taxi home from the train station.
> Will also make a little easier on those that live far out (pers0n, for example)
> And that's an extra hour to drink beer, which is of course the most important part of things :b


Ok so you reckon 4pm? that's cool. Does it suit everyone else? otherwise 12 is still fine


----------



## James_Russell

4pm sounds fine to me.

See how it is for everybody else. How many coming so far?



Laura1990 said:


> I can't make it this weekend, but I will be at the next one





Mia Q said:


> I might be going fishing on Sunday, if not then I'm in.


Hope you can make it to another one soon 

And fishing sounds fun. Hope you catch something


----------



## harrison

I'm coming - I don't really mind what time - evening is OK, if you guys want.

No problemo.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

4 confirmed, one maybe. But clearly Mia has got her priorities all wrong.
Beer > fishing. Or just go fishing in the morning, then beer it up in the afternoon.


----------



## casesensitive

Hey guys, sorry, I wont be able to come this weekend. You guys along away


----------



## James_Russell

We could maybe move it to next weekend then? :stu Numbers for this week seem to be pretty low.

How would next weekend be for people?


----------



## Mia Q

Yeah I think next week will be better.


----------



## harrison

a pers0n said:


> We could maybe move it to next weekend then? :stu Numbers for this week seem to be pretty low.
> 
> How would next weekend be for people?


Looks like it might be a good idea, we'll give it another go next week.


----------



## DanV

Oh wow I didn't expect so many Melbournians to be here. Technically I could join in meeting up, but I dunno, just not really keen to do it. Hope you all have fun though


----------



## harrison

DanV said:


> Oh wow I didn't expect so many Melbournians to be here. Technically I could join in meeting up, but I dunno, just not really keen to do it. Hope you all have fun though


Hi there, why don't you come along - it's much easier once you get there and everyone is very nice. We're all in the same boat.

Is anyone interested in doing something this weekend? Maybe Sunday lunch???


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah I'd be up for this weekend. I guess see how many people are free for this week.


----------



## Laura1990

I won't be able to make it this weekend either unfortunately. It's my little one's birthday party on Saturday and I'm sure I'll be stuffed the next day. Definitely next time!


----------



## CD700

You guys not going to the other SA meet up on Saturday ?


----------



## harrison

blakeyz said:


> You guys not going to the other SA meet up on Saturday ?


Which meetup are you guys talking about - is it with the Social Anxiety guys on Meetup.com? Their one seems to be on Friday night at Cinema Nova.


----------



## Perambulator

don36 said:


> Which meetup are you guys talking about - is it with the Social Anxiety guys on Meetup.com? Their one seems to be on Friday night at Cinema Nova.


I can't seem to make perfect sense of Meetup.com, maybe I don't have the right page...can someone explicitly state where and when the plans are for this weekend, if it's definite? Thanks.


----------



## harrison

Perambulator said:


> I can't seem to make perfect sense of Meetup.com, maybe I don't have the right page...can someone explicitly state where and when the plans are for this weekend, if it's definite? Thanks.


Hi - yeah I find the Meetup site a bit of a pain too - I keep coming across groups that are on there, when you would think they would be suggested or come up on screen beside the other ones. It's a pain - here are a couple I know of:

http://www.meetup.com/shyness-250/

http://www.meetup.com/Melbourne-Shyness-Social-Anxiety-Coaching/

http://www.meetup.com/Melbourne-Social-Anxiety-Meetup-Group-18-30/

http://www.meetup.com/Anxiety-Recovery-Centre-Victoria-Social-Group/

This last one has monthly groups at Hawthorn, Prahran, Ringwood (18-30 yr olds), Bentleigh, Glen Waverley, Surrey Hills, Dandenong, Hawthorn, Taylors Lakes/Melton.

http://www.meetup.com/ADAVIC-Social-Events/

There might be more but I haven't found them yet.


----------



## CD700

Perambulator said:


> I can't seem to make perfect sense of Meetup.com, maybe I don't have the right page...can someone explicitly state where and when the plans are for this weekend, if it's definite? Thanks.


http://www.meetup.com/shyness-250/events/66515182/

Me and tiff are going to that one but I think you have to sign up to meetup.com to see the Details.
Basically it's a movie meetup on Saturday July 7, 6 pm in Pinewood with about 23 people going


----------



## General Specific

Hello strangers..


----------



## General Specific

lol thanks spoonman. How have you been?

Will the meetup at the Asian Beer Cafe still be happening on Sunday?


----------



## General Specific

Not quite as busy and not all good but I'll be right lol. I'm not happy with the 8 balls answer. Could you please shake it again?


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> Not sure at the moment. Let's see what the Magic 8-ball thinks.


:lol Maybe ask again later.

I might not be able to do this Sunday so if there is one I'll have to be down as a 'maybe' :um


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> LOL sorry - no refunds.
> Okay I'll shake it aga.. hold on. Why can't **you** shake it? :boogie


Yay.. I love that song


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> Hello strangers..


Ohh hey you!!. Would be great to see you again sometime.

Too broke this Sunday, and I'll be in hospital the Sunday after. I'll be in top form to attend again after that.

Hope you guys can make something happen .


----------



## General Specific

Would be nice to see you again too 

Hope your stay in hospital goes well.

I would still like to meetup at Asian Beer land if others are interested. The evening would probably be better though. I would be rushing to get there by 12pm.


----------



## General Specific

I agree to that but only if you help me with it haha


----------



## James_Russell

Tomorrow? I think I can make tomorrow now.


----------



## harrison

Not this week for me guys - sorry.

See you again soon though.


----------



## CD700

I'm happy to get plastered any time


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

4pm , which is what we had planned for last week.


----------



## CD700

Where is the Asian Beer Cafe ?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

blakeyz said:


> Where is the Asian Beer Cafe ?


http://www.chogaomelbourne.com.au/about.asp


----------



## CD700

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> http://www.chogaomelbourne.com.au/about.asp


Cool thanks
15 bux a cider :boogie
So ill probably go to city early and watch UFC 148 and then head over for the meet up. Will be good to get out of isolation for a day.


----------



## General Specific

4pm? sounds good..


----------



## James_Russell

Ok I'll be there at 4. But maybe a little late if the trains are being typically reliable :lol


----------



## General Specific

Maybe all the lettuce that came with it was there to sooth the burn? Was good to see you again, spoonman 

Petrovsk,http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/petrovsk-mizinski-69958/ I was a little disappointed you weren't actually Russian, but you are still a pretty cool guy nonetheless 

blakeyz and a pers0n, I hope you pair of drunks got home alright


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah, I made it home. But at what cost? I'll find out tomorrow :lol. I'll have to buy the jugs next time.


----------



## CD700

9% beers are nasty 
It was good to catch up guys!


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Twas good to catch up, and of course meet Aces Shy 
Man, that Cubanero is some of the weirdest beer I've had

How much longer did you 3 guys stay for after I left?



blakeyz said:


> 9% beers are nasty
> It was good to catch up guys!


Damn you, tempting me for one more beer with that jug even after I said I was done for the night :lol


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah was nice to catch up with people. And nice to meet Aces Shy

And yes the Jugs of beer were much appreciated 



petrovsk mizinski said:


> Man, that Cubanero is some of the weirdest beer I've had


haha was a pretty weird beer. I kind of liked it though lol


----------



## General Specific

We stayed out til about 9pm. Yeah, cheers for the beer, Blakeyz


----------



## casesensitive

Bahahaaha, sounds like you guys had a great time.

How was the asian beer cafe for a meet? was it fairly quiet?


----------



## General Specific

The outside balcony was too loud for conversation I thought but inside was okay


----------



## CD700

Yeah it was a pretty nice place and relaxed atmosphere 
I forgot to say it was nice to meet you aces


----------



## General Specific

Likewise


----------



## harrison

Hi there you guys - just thought I'd put a link here to the "meetup" Shyness and Social Anxiety Meetings tomorrow - there are 2 that I know of - one at Ripponlea and the other at the Strike Bowling place near Melbourne Central.

http://www.meetup.com/shyness-250/events/67822342/

http://www.meetup.com/Melbourne-Shyness-Social-Anxiety-Coaching/events/70376662/

Sorry , should have put them on here a few days ago, but I forgot.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Suuup.


----------



## Laura1990

Anyone up for a meet this weekend?


----------



## General Specific

I'm free Sunday. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Laura1990

Sunday is good for me 
I didn't have anything in particular in mind. Just want to get out of the house. 
Anyone else interested??


----------



## General Specific

I would love to get out of the house too. Maybe we could go back to the Asian Beer Cafe or Rockstar Bowling which is also at Melbourne Central.


----------



## Laura1990

I'm good with whatever


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah I'm up for a meet this sunday. 

Bowling sounds like a good idea.


----------



## General Specific

We're going bowling at Strike QV. We can meet there at 2PM on Sunday


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Aces_Shy said:


> How about we go bowling at Strike QV? We can meet there at 2PM this Sunday.


In for this


----------



## James_Russell

Ok. Sounds good


----------



## General Specific




----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> Too soon?


:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I have work to do since my new bike parts arrived today over the weekend plus it's my birthday dethday this coming sunday so I will most undoubtedly try to spend it chillin' with the ol' fam. Hope this one turns out alright, and there are more to come, cuz otherwise I'm as keen as a bean.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

spoonman said:


> Too soon?


Oh lawd :rofl



Railroad Cancellation said:


> I have work to do since my new bike parts arrived today over the weekend plus it's my birthday dethday this coming sunday so I will most undoubtedly try to spend it chillin' with the ol' fam. Hope this one turns out alright, and there are more to come, cuz otherwise I'm as keen as a bean.


 Hopefully the dethday present is NOTHINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Oh lawd :rofl
> 
> Hopefully the dethday present is NOTHINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


Yes I have a strange feeling I am going to get a big black box of disappointment, but that's okay cuz if I am that upset I can just play Swisgaar's record backwards and kill myself. :lol


----------



## harrison

a pers0n said:


> Yeah I'm up for a meet this sunday.
> 
> Bowling sounds like a good idea.


Ok, you guys - I guess that sounds OK - as long as I know who I can sue if I put my back out!:um


----------



## James_Russell

Right so tomorrow at 2 at Strike?

See you there whoever's coming


----------



## Laura1990

See you there


----------



## General Specific

See you guys and girl there


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Got home from a 21st birthday party about 45 mins ago and then now this meetup at 2pm.
May god have mercy on my liver for this weekend


----------



## General Specific

Your poor liver.. haha

I've not long been home myself, although I was designated driver tonight. 

Did you still want to go to Subway before the meetup?


----------



## James_Russell

Oh yeah forgot about Subway.

Yeah I'll probably go to Subway first.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

^lulz.
Didn't even see your post Aces, went to bed not long after.
I'll be at Subway


----------



## CD700

Gonna have to skip this one 
Have furn


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Good to see you all today. Sorry if I came off anti-social at any point during the gathering.


----------



## harrison

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Good to see you all today. Sorry if I came off anti-social at any point during the gathering.


Yep, it was really great to see you all again. And you weren't anti-social at all birthday boy!


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> Too soon?











(I remembered)


----------



## James_Russell

Was great seeing everyone again . Hope to do it again soon.


----------



## Laura1990

I had a nice time  Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Good to see you all today. Sorry if I came off anti-social at any point during the gathering.


I think you were fine 

Today was great and it was nice to meet you, Don and Laura


----------



## casesensitive

Bugger missed this one. Haven't been checking the forum lately. Sounds like everyone had a great time. I'll try to make it to the next one 

Belated happy b'day Jason.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> Bugger missed this one. Haven't been checking the forum lately. Sounds like everyone had a great time. I'll try to make it to the next one
> 
> Belated happy b'day Jason.


Haha, thanks Kai, it was only just yesterday.. I'll look forward to seeing you again at the next meet up.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Going with Pers0n to see some bands in Carlton tonight.
SAS mini-meet:b


----------



## General Specific

Be sure to have pre drinks at the Asian Beer Cafe and make use of their wacky toilets before you go.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> Be sure to have pre drinks at the Asian Beer Cafe and make use of their wacky toilets before you go.


I felt that those toilets were highly degrading to woman-kind.


----------



## General Specific

They were a bit actually..


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

spoonman said:


> Will you be giving away vitamin C tablets again? :wink: :wink:
> Have fun!


Nope, no vitamin C was given out :b



Aces_Shy said:


> Be sure to have pre drinks at the Asian Beer Cafe and make use of their wacky toilets before you go.


Unfortunately, have to disappoint, but we went to some other bar that was on the same floor level, Melbourne Central Lion Hotel.


----------



## James_Russell

Dat Vitamin C mahn


----------



## General Specific

Oh yeah I've been to The MC Lion before, it's not bad I guess. Would have been better with Vitamin C though.


----------



## CD700

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I felt that those toilets were highly degrading to woman-kind.


What I left in there was degrading to human kind


----------



## CD700

I really want to know what this Vitamin C inside joke is


----------



## General Specific

lol blakeyz. Your presence was degrading to everyone in the bar 
Come along to the next meetup and the Vitamin C joke will be revealed


----------



## General Specific

Jokes, that was harsh lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> Oh yeah I've been to The MC Lion before, it's not bad I guess. Would have been better with Vitamin C though.


What's the deal with Vitamin C is it the new cocaine or something?


----------



## zendog78

Wow, where did this thread come from??

This is where all the cool kids are hiding


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> lol blakeyz. Your presence was degrading to everyone in the bar
> Come along to the next meetup and the Vitamin C joke will be revealed


Yeah matt you're a downright ******* for joking around, how dare ye!


----------



## James_Russell

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Yeah matt you're a downright ******* for joking around, how dare ye!


All that Vitamin C starting to affect him.

Matt you need to attend Vitamins Anonymous and deal with your problem


----------



## James_Russell

zendog78 said:


> Wow, where did this thread come from??
> 
> This is where all the cool kids are hiding


Yep we are all the cool kids :lol. Hi .

You should come along to to the next meetup. 

Of course there is an initiation ritual involved :b


----------



## Mia Q

Dem lavatories, wanna see! 

Ah, I keep missing these meetups...


----------



## General Specific

a pers0n said:


> All that Vitamin C starting to affect him.
> 
> Matt you need to attend Vitamins Anonymous and deal with your problem


Bring some to the next meetup. I just need one last hit before I attend VA. Please..


----------



## James_Russell

We're planning another meetup next weekend.

A pub crawl somewhere around Melbourne 

Matt, petrovsk and Mia already coming I think. 

Anybody else around next weekend?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

in4 this


----------



## General Specific




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## casesensitive

I would have been up for this, but I'm busy for the next 2 weekends have fun errbody.


----------



## General Specific

Aww. I haven't seen you in ages Kai 
Nevermind.. maybe next time


----------



## General Specific

Maybe you should replace 'may' with 'will'


----------



## Mia Q

So... location, time, date, food? Any ideas/ suggestions.

Oh and free hoverhands for those who come :3


----------



## James_Russell

I think the original idea was to go around Brunswick St. area. But any other suggestions are welcome


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Okay, so I think a good idea is to start early-ish, the idea being we get to pubs/bars when we're relatively sober when they're empty and be 'in the zone' by the time they start to get more busy, also to give us plenty of time to travel around nearby suburbs from the CBD.
Either Saturday or Sunday, around 12 preferably, meet in the CBD


----------



## General Specific

I reckon Saturday would be better and that sounds like a good plan. Where abouts in the CBD do you propose we meet? Should we grab lunch somewhere?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Thinking something like meet at Flinders about 12 (Saturday is fine), maybe just head to Young and Jackson's for the first beer, grab some food there. I suppose if people are too cheap, there's also the McDonald's, Hungry Jacks and KFC right there anyway


----------



## General Specific

I'm pretty broke at the moment so I will opt for takeaway lol


----------



## James_Russell

12pm saturday at Young and Jacksons sounds good.


Who is coming atm?


----------



## General Specific

You are


----------



## James_Russell

:lol

ha ha ha


----------



## CD700

+1


----------



## catcharay

- 1 'cause I have 2 assessments to do by next week, eek. Have not started!


----------



## James_Russell

catcharay said:


> - 1 'cause I have 2 assessments to do by next week, eek. Have not started!


haha well I hope you get through them fine .

Hopefully you can make it to another one soon


----------



## Laura1990

Nathan (Monnet) and I are coming too.


----------



## Mia Q

So.. I take it that we're meeting at Flinders Street station at 12pm? Under the clocks.


----------



## CD700

Are we going to casual type of pubs ?
I never get into the ones were you need to line up.... I'm 2 bogan
Also is anyone else not going to drink ? I might have one but no more.


----------



## CD700

Maybe 2 but seriously that's it......!!


----------



## catcharay

a pers0n said:


> haha well I hope you get through them fine .
> 
> Hopefully you can make it to another one soon


Thank you
Definitely will for the next one


----------



## catcharay

blakeyz said:


> Maybe 2 but seriously that's it......!!


Whatever drunko


----------



## General Specific

I'm probably only going to have a couple of drinks.


----------



## General Specific

Laura1990 said:


> Nathan (Monnet) and I are coming too.


I haven't seen Monnet in ages


----------



## General Specific

I was going to say we could all hang out with the emos at the Flinders Street steps but I think they have migrated elsewhere.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> I was going to say we could all hang out with the emos at the Flinders Street steps but I think they have migrated elsewhere.


Okay okay I'm sorry, it was me.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Laura1990 said:


> Nathan (Monnet) and I are coming too.


More numbers, good good.



Mia Q said:


> So.. I take it that we're meeting at Flinders Street station at 12pm? Under the clocks.


Indeed



blakeyz said:


> Are we going to casual type of pubs ?
> I never get into the ones were you need to line up.... I'm 2 bogan
> Also is anyone else not going to drink ? I might have one but no more.


Lol no we aren't going to an upscale club. Just pubs and bars, just walk straight in.



blakeyz said:


> Maybe 2 but seriously that's it......!!


Inb4 Blakeyz is absolutely trashed by 4pm



Aces_Shy said:


> I was going to say we could all hang out with the emos at the Flinders Street steps but I think they have migrated elsewhere.


I saw some scene kids last Saturday, they're still there usually on weekends, just it's died down a bit since the emo/scene kid explosion in 2007.
They might just be out drinking goon at that gazebo on the way to the Botanic gardens or maybe just in the Swanston street Mcdonald's toilet and you didn't see them


----------



## General Specific

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> They might just be out drinking goon at that gazebo on the way to the Botanic gardens or maybe just in the Swanston street Mcdonald's toilet and you didn't see them


The gazebo seems likely. Perhaps we could hold our next meetup there.


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> The gazebo seems likely. Perhaps we could hold our next meetup there.


I seem to remember this being your original plan :lol


----------



## General Specific

Maybe.. :b


----------



## CD700

Is meeting place Flinders Street station at 12pm Under the clocks ?


----------



## Laura1990

I'll probably be late, so I'll meet you guys at Young and Jackson's??


----------



## CD700

I'll prob be a bit late 2
Hmm like 1pm 
How will I find you guys ?


----------



## General Specific

Was great to see everyone again and nice to meet you, Mia


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Next time, we'll have to get to the Gazebo club, and drink the goon on tap.

Also, nice to meet Mr.Potter again  Damian, and nice hangin' with you other fellas on the jugz at Asian beer cafe. Was nice to semi-meet Mia Q as well.


----------



## Laura1990

I had a good time. Look forward to ze next one


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Twas good to see (almost) everyone again 



Railroad Cancellation said:


> Next time, we'll have to get to the Gazebo club, and drink the goon on tap.


Awww yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## James_Russell

Was fun and nice seeing people again. 

Hopefully see you again soon


----------



## CD700

Good catching up with everyone
Asian beer Cafe was fun :wink
Nice meeting you Mia, hopefully Tiffany can come next time


----------



## Mia Q

It was great meeting you all  Sorry for leaving so early, had quite a bit of uni work left. Hopefully next time I can stay for the whole meetup!


----------



## James_Russell

Mia Q said:


> It was great meeting you all  Sorry for leaving so early, had quite a bit of uni work left. Hopefully next time I can stay for the whole meetup!


haha it was ok. Nice meeting you again


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

spoonman said:


> Was good to catch up with folks again - I enjoyed my "poverty food" at Hungry Jacks even more than usual now that I know it's called that.
> 
> Did anyone see that guy at the cider bar who asked us if it was the "Cider Bar?"
> I have no idea how he missed it - there were cider posters and signs everywhere...


Dude must have been super high on dat vitamin C


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> Was good to catch up with folks again - I enjoyed my "poverty food" at Hungry Jacks even more than usual now that I know it's called that.
> 
> Did anyone see that guy at the cider bar who asked us if it was the "Cider Bar?"
> I have no idea how he missed it - there were cider posters and signs everywhere...


No but I saw the angry guy whose chairs we kept stealing :lol


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> He was probably a dealer. You can never be too careful these days. Probably cooks the stuff in his basement. :sus


[SPOILER ALERT] Breaking Bad Season 5


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> Did anyone see that guy at the cider bar who asked us if it was the "Cider Bar?"
> I have no idea how he missed it - there were cider posters and signs everywhere...


Yep I saw that guy. I think he was a tourist as he sounded German.



a pers0n said:


> [SPOILER ALERT] Breaking Bad Season 5


----------



## General Specific

Anxiety Recovery Centre of Victoria are holding an 18-30 year old anxiety support group tomorrow night in Ringwood if anybody's keen. The details are on their Meetup.com page:

http://www.meetup.com/Anxiety-Recovery-Centre-Victoria-Social-Group/events/72675342/


----------



## General Specific

Nah he was missing that cool hat..


----------



## James_Russell

We've been knocked off the first page of this sub-forum. 


Can't have that. :roll


So, yeah hi :spam


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

^Damn it, I wanted to bump the thread. Pers0n and I are heading out to Bendigo Hotel in Collingwood to see some bands tonight.


----------



## General Specific

What time are you guys heading there and is there a cover charge?


----------



## General Specific

I'm glad this thread has returned to its rightful place


----------



## CD700

Even those suckers from Vermont with it's poopy 4 reply thread was above us.

So what happened to the pub crawl and shacking up in a cheap hotel ???!


----------



## CD700




----------



## James_Russell

Went out in Collingwood and didn't get glassed.


----------



## General Specific

You should get a medal for that. And Blake, I don't know what's going on with the pub crawl.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

a pers0n said:


> Went out in Collingwood and didn't get glassed.


Dude, that deserves one of these:


----------



## CD700

:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> I hope that award can be used for glassing purposes.. :/


Nope, this is interchangeably used to measure the dimensions of ones penis, or should I say the size of ones collection does


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> I hope that award can be used for glassing purposes.. :/


Snap lol :lol


----------



## CD700

spoonman said:


> Had better make space in the pool room pers0n.


Pretty sure that guy's had to much cheap beer from the Asian beer Cafe

You guys ever done a meet up that included Laser skirmish ?
Just an idea


----------



## CD700

http://www.m9laserskirmish.com/Battlegrounds/VIC/Crown-Entertainment-Complex/Group-Battles.aspx


----------



## James_Russell

blakeyz said:


> http://www.m9laserskirmish.com/Battlegrounds/VIC/Crown-Entertainment-Complex/Group-Battles.aspx


Looks pretty cool. Could be fun.

'Minimum 12 guests' thing could be a problem. Have we had 12 at a meetup? Not for a while anyway :lol


----------



## CD700

a pers0n said:


> Looks pretty cool. Could be fun.
> 
> 'Minimum 12 guests' thing could be a problem. Have we had 12 at a meetup? Not for a while anyway :lol


Oh dang
Doesn't sound like there is much interest anyway :tiptoe


----------



## General Specific

We've been to Laser tag for an earlier meetup and it was good fun. I would be keen to go again


----------



## General Specific

If there aren't enough in our group, it won't matter because we can join in with others if need be.


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> If there aren't enough in our group, it won't matter because we can join in with others if need be.


Woo then.


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> Did someone mention *Laser beams*?! :sus
> :thumbsup:


riiiight


----------



## James_Russell

Hey does anybody feel like doing something this weekend?


----------



## CD700

I'm up 4 it


----------



## General Specific

I already have other plans for tomorrow but I'm free tonight


----------



## James_Russell

Probably a bit short notice to organise the Laser Tag thing. But maybe we could try and organise to do that in a couple of weeks? See how many people we can persuade to leave the house :lol


----------



## General Specific

Yeah probably requires a bit more notice. In the mean time, who wants to go for a drink at Asian Beer Cafe or The Gazebo?


----------



## James_Russell

I'd be in for that.

Are people around on Sunday?


----------



## General Specific

I should be..


----------



## James_Russell

cool


----------



## CD700

I'm going to the fooooddy tonight 
I'll put myself as a maybe for Sunday if it happens


----------



## James_Russell

blakeyz said:


> I'm going to the fooooddy tonight
> I'll put myself as a maybe for Sunday if it happens


Nice. Should be a good game. Hope you survive the Pies supporter riot when they lose :lol


----------



## casesensitive

Can't make it for this Sunday, but would definitely be keen to go the Asian Beer Cafe if you wanted to go the Sunday after aswell (i.e. meet next Sunday too).


----------



## James_Russell

Well I'd happily do it 2 weeks in a row lol :b. But if more people are around next week maybe just do it then :stu.


----------



## General Specific

Nah, don't be soft. Go for the double header


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^*likes*

I'll go to either one.


----------



## James_Russell

Ok go for it then 

Tomorrow at around 2 sound ok?


----------



## Laura1990

I might tag along


----------



## harrison

Me too.


----------



## General Specific

Sounds like a plan 

I'm going out tonight, hope I'm not too seedy tomorrow.


----------



## General Specific




----------



## James_Russell




----------



## harrison




----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Is this GIF central??


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Lol drunk reply. Anyway guise I won't make it down today since I don't trust my BAC is .00 :lol Have fun though


----------



## casesensitive

Hope you guys are having a great day. Hopefully catch you all next weekend.


----------



## Laura1990

Was nice seeing you guys


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Is this GIF central??


Yes it is. Didn't you get the memo?



Laura1990 said:


> Was nice seeing you guys


Was nice seeing you too and everyone else


----------



## harrison

Was great to see you all.


----------



## harrison

Yeah I missed you Spoonman! I thought you were coming too.

That big blue thing is a pain in the ar.. - it's custom-made to give me a migraine.


----------



## casesensitive

Just a thought (not an incredibly serious one)..who's up for cranium and drinks at mine this saturday evening (South Melbourne).

Otherwise, I'm still keen to go to the Asian Beer Cafe on Sunday.


----------



## harrison

I could do Saturday night - would be great. ( although I don't know what cranium means?  ) I can't make it Sunday next weekend - going out for lunch with the family.


----------



## casesensitive

Oh great Don. You know Cranium...also known as cross stitch.


----------



## Laura1990

I can't get a sitter this weekend. Can next weekend though if anyone's up for anything then


----------



## James_Russell

Could be cool case, if others are up for it. :stu


That's a shame Laura. We'll have to do another one soon


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I think I am seeing Kisstroyer with Aces_Shy this Saturday.. Otherwise that would've been pretty awesome, K. :/


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I think I am seeing Kisstroyer with Aces_Shy this Saturday.. Otherwise that would've been pretty awesome, K. :/


It just ain't the same without Gene Simmon's huge ego plastered all over the stage


----------



## casesensitive

Ok, cool, lets just leave it for the asian beer cafe on Sunday, if you guy are still up for that then?


----------



## General Specific

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> It just ain't the same without Gene Simmon's huge ego plastered all over the stage


Yeah true, but this is the next best thing 



casesensitive said:


> Ok, cool, lets just leave it for the asian beer cafe on Sunday, if you guy are still up for that then?


I should be able to make it


----------



## James_Russell

Sounds good :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yeah, sure, I'll go. *Neo voice*


----------



## casesensitive

Awesome.. Who else is coming? Any girls?


----------



## Laura1990

casesensitive said:


> Awesome.. Who else is coming? Any girls?


I will try to come


----------



## casesensitive

That'd be cool if you can


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Laura1990 said:


> I will try to come


Would be nice to see you, deary


----------



## Laura1990

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Would be nice to see you, deary


Yah, you too Mister


----------



## CD700

Is it Asian beer cafe on Sunday ?


----------



## General Specific

Yes it is, Blake


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> Yes it is, Blake


now known as asian beer cafe sundays.

What time? Does like 1ish suit everyone or is that too early


----------



## Laura1990

casesensitive said:


> now known as asian beer cafe sundays.
> 
> What time? Does like 1ish suit everyone or is that too early


The earlier the better for me. I always have to leave by 3.30 to collect the little one.


----------



## casesensitive

Laura1990 said:


> The earlier the better for me. I always have to leave by 3.30 to collect the little one.


Ok, I can get there by 12pm.


----------



## Laura1990

casesensitive said:


> Ok, I can get there by 12pm.


Awesome  See you there.


----------



## casesensitive

Laura1990 said:


> Awesome  See you there.


Look forward to it.


----------



## General Specific

12 pm sounds good. I'm not sure if the jug boys will be happy though, seeing as the jug special doesn't start until 4 pm :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Uncle Chop-Chop and the boys will just have to stick around for a bit of a yarn eh? :lol


----------



## General Specific

haha Jason


----------



## James_Russell

Jug life 


See you all tomorrow. I should be on time though might be a little late


----------



## General Specific




----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


>


LOL :lol

Tru dat


----------



## CD700

Hope you guys having fun
Couldn't make it 2day


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^I couldn't either.


----------



## General Specific

Well I had a Bocking good time today. Was nice to see you all again


----------



## J85HUA

Fellow Melbournians?
Hello to all. 
New to the website, very happy to see some locals. I would be interested in joining in on some of your outings. I'm trying to start getting out and about a bit more and meet some new people, make some friends.

Are you guys organising this stuff through meetup.com or only on this forum?


----------



## James_Russell

J85HUA said:


> Fellow Melbournians?
> Hello to all.
> New to the website, very happy to see some locals. I would be interested in joining in on some of your outings. I'm trying to start getting out and about a bit more and meet some new people, make some friends.
> 
> Are you guys organising this stuff through meetup.com or only on this forum?


Welcome . Always nice to have new people about :yes

We usually just organise through this thread. Though there are a couple of meetup.com groups that people also use.

Hope you can come to one some time. We have them pretty regularly now


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Well I had a Bocking good time today. Was nice to see you all again


Yes dat Super Bock mayne :lol

Good seeing everyone. Asian Beer Cafe Sundays always good


----------



## James_Russell

Railroad Cancellation said:


> ^I couldn't either.


So apparently the night before kisstroyed you :lol


----------



## J85HUA

a pers0n said:


> Welcome . Always nice to have new people about :yes
> 
> We usually just organise through this thread. Though there are a couple of meetup.com groups that people also use.
> 
> Hope you can come to one some time. We have them pretty regularly now


Thanks for the welcome.
I'll definitely be keeping my eyes open, join you all where i can.
I'm part of a few of the meetup.com groups, but most of them are in the eastern suburbs, i'm located in the north west. I went to an archery thing on saturday that was in Cheltenham. It was a good bit of fun.


----------



## James_Russell

J85HUA said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> I'll definitely be keeping my eyes open, join you all where i can.
> I'm part of a few of the meetup.com groups, but most of them are in the eastern suburbs, i'm located in the north west. I went to an archery thing on saturday that was in Cheltenham. It was a good bit of fun.


Archery, sounds fun. .

I'm only a member of one meetup group and they tend to do stuff in the City or at least inner suburbs. Haven't been to that one in a long while though.


----------



## J85HUA

I've joined a few of the different meetup groups, keeping my eyes peeled for things i'd like to do. 
I'm living on my own now and don't have any friends to speak of (or to) outside of my family. I'm trying to get out and about so that i don't fall back into a reclusive depressive hole.
Thankfully i actually found one meetup group that is based in the northern suburbs, they do a Trivia Night every thursday, that was a good night out.
I've also started going to a meditation thing too, that helps a lot for keeping the mind clear.


----------



## Laura1990

J85HUA said:


> Fellow Melbournians?
> Hello to all.
> New to the website, very happy to see some locals. I would be interested in joining in on some of your outings. I'm trying to start getting out and about a bit more and meet some new people, make some friends.
> 
> Are you guys organising this stuff through meetup.com or only on this forum?


Welcome Joshua  
Look forward to meeting you at a future meetup.


----------



## General Specific

Welcome to the site, Joshua 

I'm actually from the Northern Suburbs myself.

You should come along to our next meetup. We are very welcoming to newcomers and understand if you feel anxious about the whole thing and don't feel like saying much.

We seem to be having meetups more often lately which is good.

I know a few people here attend the Social Anxiety meetups on meetup.com but I don't. I'm happy with the meetups we organise here and I like all the regulars who attend 

I have signed up to meetup.com and wouldn't mind going to some of the relaxation classes organised by the Anxiety Recovery Centre of Victoria. I've been meaning to do that for a while now, since another Melbourne member told me about it.

Meditation is very good for clearing your mind and getting rid of anxiety, but I would like to know how to keep that feeling all the time, not just during the meditation session.

Archery is great fun and I did it for several years when I was younger. Now I have swapped bows and arrows for guns and bullets. I still have my old bow but it's just collecting dust at the moment sadly.


----------



## harrison

Hi Joshua, 

Nice to meet you - glad you founds us on here. Look forward to meeting up some time for a drink. 

(Btw - did all you other guys understand his username straight away, or was I the only one that had to look at his "about me" page. I'm a bit slow with these clever usernames! )


----------



## General Specific

I'm pretty sure you were the only one, Don..

..only joking. I didn't understand it at first either, and I'm usually good at decrypting them lol


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Aces_Shy said:


> Well I had a Bocking good time today. Was nice to see you all again





spoonman said:


> Hopefully next time! Was good to catch up with everyone.
> 
> It was surprisingly quiet out on the balcony - not sure which was more disturbing: the flash mob that needed to go back to rehearsals, or the pirates gathering outside the state library. Petrovsk's pronunciation of Bock was particularly entertaining.


BOCKKKKK!

Indeed, was good to see people again, flash mob was certainly icing on the cake 


J85HUA said:


> Fellow Melbournians?
> Hello to all.
> New to the website, very happy to see some locals. I would be interested in joining in on some of your outings. I'm trying to start getting out and about a bit more and meet some new people, make some friends.


Welcome aboard 



Aces_Shy said:


>


It's a hard life, dat jug lyfe.
Jug lyfe 'till i die


----------



## J85HUA

Thank you all for the warm welcome, much appreciated.
I look forward to meeting you all face to face at a meet soon.

@Aces_Shy
What i have found is the more regularly i meditate, the easier it is to relax my mind on a more regular basis. It's getting to the point where i can just take five or ten minutes now to go into a quiet solitary place and relax to a partially meditated state. Obviously, the more thats going on in my head, the harder that is to achieve. But even if i'm not fully successful, it does help turn down the chatter and the overthinking a bit.

@don36
I used to use: J05HUA, which was easier for people to decrypt JOSHUA from, but then i changed it to J85HUA to throw in my birth year.
Plus an 8 is almost an infinity symbol, and i like that.


----------



## J85HUA

Thanks Spoonman, i agree that the "TXTing" languange and "LeetSpeak" are totally taking over english in the younger ones. the one that really gets on my nerves though is when they "TaLk lIKe DiZ" with a mix of lower and uppercase. Surely it takes twice as much effort as just typing whole words.

I appreciate the irony of the Joshua Tree.
Here's one for you:


----------



## harrison

Oh yeah that's great - I didn't even get the Joshua tree one either - I have just woken up though! :um


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> All these hacker usernames are an alarming trend... :sus
> :cough: a_pers0n :cough:
> (Not pointing fingers or anything.. )


:lol. I hadn't actually heard the phrase 'leet' a lot of those do look very silly :sus

I use one 0 instead of an O haha. Not such a crime :b. I should have used 'a P3750N' to really annoy you


----------



## CD700

don36 said:


> Oh yeah that's great - I didn't even get the Joshua tree one either - I have just woken up though! :um


Either did I


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Nor did I :blank

Anyone heard of a club called 'Back In The Day'? Aces?? *tsk tsk*


----------



## James_Russell

I remember you mentioning it a few times. Never been. Was going to check it out some time.


----------



## J85HUA

Thanks spoonman, thought you'd get that.
For whatever reason, i look at that penguin and i realllllly want some pancakes with maple syrup.

So are you guys planning a gathering soon?


----------



## harrison

J85HUA said:


> Thanks spoonman, thought you'd get that.
> For whatever reason, i look at that penguin and i realllllly want some pancakes with maple syrup.
> 
> *So are you guys planning a gathering soon*?


Hey Joshua - I think there's been one for the last 2 Sundays - is that right or I have been overdoing my medication? (again)

I'm pretty sure we could get these guys to go for another drink soon though.
No problemo!!









Yeah, and by the way - how come my photos are always so small and pathetic and everyone elses are SO BIG!!! Hmmmm?


----------



## James_Russell

don36 said:


> Hey Joshua - I think there's been one for the last 2 Sundays - is that right or I have been overdoing my medication? (again)
> 
> I'm pretty sure we could get these guys to go for another drink soon though.
> No problemo!!


Asian Beer Cafe Sundays is becoming something of a tradition at the moment :lol so yeah I'm sure there'll be another soon.

We did talk about the other day maybe in a month or so when the weather gets better going to Albert Park and doing a bbq or something. Could be a good one 



don36 said:


> Yeah, and by the way - how come my photos are always so small and pathetic and everyone elses are SO BIG!!! Hmmmm?


I dno where are you getting your images? :stu. You probably have google search set to Small Images or something lol.


----------



## J85HUA

So where is this Asian Beer Cafe and what time do you guys normally meet up?


----------



## Laura1990

a pers0n said:


> We did talk about the other day maybe in a month or so when the weather gets better going to Albert Park and doing a bbq or something. Could be a good one
> 
> .


Albert Park for a BBQ would be lovely, when the weather gets nicer  I'd love that.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

J85HUA said:


> So where is this Asian Beer Cafe and what time do you guys normally meet up?


http://www.asianbeercafe.com.au/contact.asp


----------



## J85HUA

Thanks, that answers the where, how about the when?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

J85HUA said:


> Thanks, that answers the where, how about the when?


Just depend on when people feel like it really.
Hell, you could go tomorrow if enough people were up for it.


----------



## J85HUA

well at this stage i have my whole sunday free


----------



## harrison

Sunday might be OK? What does anyone else think - maybe a bit too soon after the last one?

I wasn't there, of course - so I don't count. ( as usual!!!!) :roll


----------



## James_Russell

haha well I'd do Sunday if people are up for it


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I'm free tomorrow, but Sunday is already full as far as social life goes, so count me out for then.
If you guys still wanna go, go anyway if it's something to do on your Sunday  The Petrovsk can be there in spirit


----------



## James_Russell

haha well depends if others are up for it. I was going to have a week off too lol. But would still be happy to go


----------



## CD700

I can't do this week either 
The BBQ idea sounds cool though


----------



## harrison

Yeah sorry Joshua - something has come up for me tomorrow as well. We can do another one soon though. Won't be long.


----------



## casesensitive

I can't do this Sunday.

But, yes, how does a good ol' BBQ sounds to ya'll?

Say in Sunday 3 -4 weeks? We were thinking Albert Park Lake north side (Albert Rd, South Melbourne), there's a play ground there so Laura you could bring your daughter and Jason you could bring your brother maybe (awwwww, he's soo cute).

I live close(ish) so I could bring salads and all the plastics plates/cutlery etc. And you guys can sort out what each of you would like to bring/contribute? 

How does that sound?


----------



## J85HUA

mmm BBQ, now i'm hungry.
Glad you already opted for the salad (i couldn't make a descent salad to save my life).
Put me down to bring the sausages, before someone else beats me to it.


----------



## General Specific

J85HUA said:


> Put me down to bring the sausages, before someone else beats me to it.


You b*stard lol


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> You b*stard lol


cottdam :lol


----------



## General Specific

Fine.. I'll just bring the Goon then


----------



## CD700

I'll bring the napkins


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Fine.. I'll just bring the Goon then


I'll reserve the gazebo


----------



## General Specific

Thankyou sir, we shall be dining in style that day.


----------



## General Specific

Would this be the one?


----------



## J85HUA

Aces_Shy said:


> Would this be the one?


That's a little fancy; how about something in a lower price range:


----------



## James_Russell

Very stylish. Could definitely see myself settling down there with a silver pillow :lol


----------



## General Specific

haha not bad..


----------



## Laura1990

I'll bring something sweet. 

That sounds great Kai. I will definitely bring my little one along


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You bring the snags I'll bring the hamburger meat. :whip


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> I can't do this Sunday.
> 
> But, yes, how does a good ol' BBQ sounds to ya'll?
> 
> Say in Sunday 3 -4 weeks? We were thinking Albert Park Lake north side (Albert Rd, South Melbourne), there's a play ground there so Laura you could bring your daughter and Jason you could bring your brother maybe (awwwww, he's soo cute).
> 
> I live close(ish) so I could bring salads and all the plastics plates/cutlery etc. And you guys can sort out what each of you would like to bring/contribute?
> 
> How does that sound?


Good idea btw Kai, and yes, I'll see how feasible it is to bring him along


----------



## casesensitive

Matt and Mark and I started talking about organising a BBQ after the last meet. Not sure how sober Mark was at the time though, he was drinking vodka out of a paper bag lol.

How's the 21/10 for everyone. Should be able to get a big group by then?


----------



## harrison

Sounds great you guys - I should be ablt to make it too.

Just to let you all know - I noticed this meetup for your age group coming up soon with meetup.com - I thought some of you may be into computer games and stuff and might enjoy it. Here's the link:

http://www.meetup.com/Melbourne-Social-Anxiety-Meetup-Group-18-30/events/80596752/

There's also a daytime meeting coming up again at Prahran library - I still haven't made it to that one yet, but I want to try this time - daytimes are good for me and I like that area. There's also one the following day in St. Kilda.

http://www.meetup.com/Anxiety-Recovery-Centre-Victoria-Social-Group/events/83236212/

http://www.meetup.com/Anxiety-Recovery-Centre-Victoria-Social-Group/events/83255472/


----------



## J85HUA

Count me in.


----------



## General Specific

*@Kai* - Yes, I remember you mentioning a BBQ at the end of the last meetup. Mark was being classy as always lol. At least it wasn't crappy 12% beer :b

The 21st of October sounds good to me.

*@Don* - The Game Masters meetup looks like fun but I'm already going to that expo with a friend. I won't be able to attend the other two meetups either because I'll be at work.


----------



## James_Russell

Hey well I remembered it perfectly :b. Must have been sober enough 


I had seen that gamemasters thing on meetup.com. Think I'll be going depending how many others RSVP. I haven't been to a meetup.com one in months come to think of it


----------



## J85HUA

Apologies, i know it's pretty short notice;
Aces_Shy and I are going bowling tonight (friday) at the AMF centre opposite Highpoint Shopping Centre at around 6pm if any of you wanted to join us.


----------



## James_Russell

I'd like to. But already going to a gig in Richmond tonight with Petrovsk haha 

Have a good time guys


----------



## General Specific

Are you going to crowd surf again? :b


----------



## James_Russell

LOL I doubt it. Let's see what happens :b


----------



## General Specific

Get on the jugs and you will have all the confidence you need.


----------



## James_Russell

haha true :lol. Not planing on hitting the Jug Lyfe too hard tonight though


----------



## General Specific

Smart man..


----------



## Laura1990

Have fun bowling guys


----------



## General Specific

Thanks Laura, should be good


----------



## CD700

I think you would look pretty sexy in those bowling shoes aces


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

a pers0n said:


> LOL I doubt it. Let's see what happens :b


Don't get glassed this time on hard difficulty and unlock another achievement


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Didn't get glassed


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Lol, is anyone game enough to try iceskating again? I know it was done for a meet up a long time ago but..


----------



## General Specific

blakeyz said:


> I think you would look pretty sexy in those bowling shoes aces


I look good in any shoes 



Railroad Cancellation said:


> Lol, is anyone game enough to try iceskating again? I know it was done for a meet up a long time ago but..


Yeah, count me in


----------



## James_Russell

That could be something a bit different. I'd be up for giving it a try. 


We should do another bowling meetup again soon as well. That was fun last time we did it, think that was the first meetup this year. Was that place you went to on friday good?


----------



## General Specific

We went to AMF Highpoint and it was pretty decent 

Didn't we organise a bowling meetup one time and then everyone decided they didn't want to bowl after all?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyone keen for the Icehouse on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## General Specific

Saturday would suit me


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> We went to AMF Highpoint and it was pretty decent
> 
> Didn't we organise a bowling meetup one time and then everyone decided they didn't want to bowl after all?


Yes lol that did happen.

I think I could make this weekend. Not totally sure yet.


----------



## General Specific

Do you need to check your glassing schedule first?


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Do you need to check your glassing schedule first?


:lol

No, me and the scene kids share custody of the Gazebo. Not sure if it's my week or not


----------



## CD700

Ice skating sounds fun 
Count me in


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> Do you need to check your glassing schedule first?


Bahahaaha.

I can't make it to this one guys. Have fun. Don't crack any skulls.(ouch..just had an ice-skating memory come back and now my head hurts lol).

Just on a side note, I've been having a look at public BBQs around Albert Park and St.Kilda and some are pretty grotty, but they'll also get busy from now on. Is there anyone that has one of those small portable BBQs? (obviously someone that'll be driving lol, although a BBQ on the tram would be pretty funny).


----------



## J85HUA

Aces_Shy said:


> We went to AMF Highpoint and it was pretty decent
> 
> Didn't we organise a bowling meetup one time and then everyone decided they didn't want to bowl after all?


:idea
The AMF at Highpoint has unlimited bowling for $25 on Friday evening the 26th of October. It's some sort of Halloween celebration, bookings essential.
So if enough people are interested i can go and get some more details and get a booking, maybe.


----------



## CD700

oh man why do you have to live on the pooey side of town


----------



## James_Russell

J85HUA said:


> :idea
> The AMF at Highpoint has unlimited bowling for $25 on Friday evening the 26th of October. It's some sort of Halloween celebration, bookings essential.
> So if enough people are interested i can go and get some more details and get a booking, maybe.


That sounds good. I'd be in for that :yes.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

http://www.icehouse.com.au/home/visitor-information/sessiontimes/saturday

Iceskating from 7pm-midnight. If you want a free beginner's lesson (highly advocated) then get on it 6.45pm 

*Edit: One more thing I heard the standard skates are pretty ****ty if you don't wear them tight enough and that getting the ice hockey skates is the better option.. If paying extra for them is an issue though I am happy to help people tie their laces up correctly and safely. Either way be sure to wear thicker socks.


----------



## James_Russell

Is the 7pm session any cheaper or is it just the regular price?


(*Sounds cheap. I aint even mad)


----------



## Laura1990

I won't make it to is one. I can't skate. Have an awesome time guys!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

a pers0n said:


> Is the 7pm session any cheaper or is it just the regular price?
> 
> (*Sounds cheap. I aint even mad)


Lol, pretty sure it's stock brah.. They have tight-***-tuesdies but mid-week skating is generally problematic for most, except for me next week because I have 4 days off it looks like 

@Laura, sorry this probably wasn't the best selection for everyone.. I bet the same thing was a problem last time too.


----------



## James_Russell

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Lol, pretty sure it's stock brah.. They have tight-***-tuesdies but mid-week skating is generally problematic for most, except for me next week because I have 4 days off it looks like


lol well I think I'll manage


----------



## General Specific

casesensitive said:


> Is there anyone that has one of those small portable BBQs?


I have a portable stove if that will help. The type that runs on BBQ gas bottles, not those little gas canisters.



J85HUA said:


> The AMF at Highpoint has unlimited bowling for $25 on Friday evening the 26th of October. It's some sort of Halloween celebration, bookings essential.
> So if enough people are interested i can go and get some more details and get a booking, maybe.


Ooh I forgot all about that. Thanks for posting 



Railroad Cancellation said:


> http://www.icehouse.com.au/home/visitor-information/sessiontimes/saturday
> 
> Iceskating from 7pm-midnight. If you want a free beginner's lesson (highly advocated) then get on it 6.45pm


Sounds good to me. I should probably take a lesson even though I winged it the first two times I skated.



a pers0n said:


> Is the 7pm session any cheaper or is it just the regular price?
> 
> (*Sounds cheap. I aint even mad)


Stop buying sh*tty vodka and you will have more money :b



Laura1990 said:


> I won't make it to is one. I can't skate. Have an awesome time guys!!


I'm not the best skater either lol but they have rails around the entire ice rink for you to hold onto.


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Stop buying sh*tty vodka and you will have more money :b


:lol Wise advice


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So thus far we have Mark, Blake and Matt, right? Any other takers for skating this Saturday night?


----------



## J85HUA

Aces_Shy said:


> I have a portable stove if that will help. The type that runs on BBQ gas bottles, not those little gas canisters.


I've got two of the big 9.5kg gas bottles if you want me to bring them along.



Railroad Cancellation said:


> So thus far we have Mark, Blake and Matt, right? Any other takers for skating this Saturday night?


I'll have to pass on this one unfortunately, something i can't get out of at this stage, if that changes i'll let you know. :blank


----------



## CD700

We don't need gas stanks


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Achilles tendon has been feeling pretty strained/a little painful, which is bumming me out a little, because this is the second social activity involving physical activity thing this week I've had to say no too because of this.
Ice skating + Achilles tendon pain = bad idea
Ice Skating + Don't even know how to ice skate + Achilles tendon pain = probably a recipe for disaster and a world of pain.
Don't think it's full blown tendinitis at this stage, but I'm certainly not taking the risk of it getting worse.



blakeyz said:


> We don't need gas stanks


:lol:lol


----------



## harrison

I'm too old for skating you guys - I think it's better for everybody if I stay stationary. :um

 GIFSoup


----------



## Ben Williams

super jealous of you guys, im up here in Darwin and don't know anyone with SA here. I was in Melbourne just late last year for a holiday too


----------



## harrison

Ben Williams said:


> super jealous of you guys, im up here in Darwin and don't know anyone with SA here. I was in Melbourne just late last year for a holiday too


Hi Ben - that's a pain in the a*$% - must be great weather up there though. I've only ever been to the airport at Darwin for a couple of hours - would like to see what it's like one day.


----------



## harrison

Hi you guys,

Just thought some of you may be interested in this episode of Insight - it was actually aired last year on SBS - but I thought some of you may not have seen it. It's really good - an intelligent program that talks about recent new ideas for treatment, including using an antibiotic (forgotten the name but it's talked about at about 43 minutes, I think) - a Uni in Sydney has been using it at the same time as exposure therapy and have had very good results. I put this link in the coping section but it sort of gets buried in all the other threads.


----------



## CD700

Thanks for the link
I have seen that before and did find it very interesting


----------



## James_Russell

Cool thanks for posting don. Kind of cringe-worthy to watch at times but interesting to hear from all those people, lots of relateable things. (No way I'd go on TV to tell my story ever lol :b )



So are we meeting outside Icehouse at about 7 tomorrow?


----------



## harrison

a pers0n said:


> Cool thanks for posting don. Kind of cringe-worthy to watch at times but interesting to hear from all those people, lots of relateable things. (No way I'd go on TV to tell my story ever lol :b )


Yeah, me too - they wouldn't even get me through the door.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If you want a free 15 minute introductory lesson on technique then you should be on ice by 6.45pm, if not arrive by that time and hire your skates etc..


----------



## James_Russell

Cool. I went once this year with the meetup.com people so have at least survived before  haha. 

Are you gonna do the lesson?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

a pers0n said:


> Cool. I went once this year with the meetup.com people so have at least survived before  haha.
> 
> Are you gonna do the lesson?


Nope  But I can assist you with tying your laces up properly and give pointers if you're in trouble.


----------



## CD700

Gold star for whoever can knock over the most kids and make them cry


----------



## James_Russell

blakeyz said:


> Gold star for whoever can knock over the most kids and make them cry


:lol

Challenge Accepted :b


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Even if my Achilles tendon were okay, I had quite the 'eventful' night with some mates last night that has rendered me half alive today, partly thanks to my good ol' buddy pal :










(mixed with juice, wasn't quite insane enough do to it straight  )

I woke up feeling like I'd had several lobotomies without anesthesia.

Make me proud tonight guys. Knock some people over and also film some antics on your phones if you remember.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Even if my Achilles tendon were okay, I had quite the 'eventful' night with some mates last night that has rendered me half alive today, partly thanks to my good ol' buddy pal :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mixed with juice, wasn't quite insane enough do to it straight  )
> 
> I woke up feeling like I'd had several lobotomies without anesthesia.


Sorry to rain on your parade but it don't mean jack-diddly unless you can drink us under the table.

**You have one new mission: Railroad_Cancellation has challenged you to a goon-off, do you accept?**

--->Yes
No

Bring your wheelchair(s).


----------



## James_Russell

I'm alive :b. Top night bros


----------



## CD700

Jesssus Chrriist


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

blakeyz said:


> Jesssus Chrriist


Make sure you stock up on weed killer for the next time Gandalf 'The Grey' decides to settle in on the lounge-room carpet :lol


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade but it don't mean jack-diddly unless you can drink us under the table.
> 
> **You have one new mission: Railroad_Cancellation has challenged you to a goon-off, do you accept?**
> 
> --->Yes
> No
> 
> Bring your wheelchair(s).


Well judging from the massive gaps in my memory (a good 2 and a half hours of Friday night/early saturday morning just doesn't exist anymore) and the throwing up, probably safe to say I had a 'few' :b
If it were circa 2007, I'd say "Bring it on" in a challenge of manly goon drinking, but my current alcohol tolerance means I probably wont put up quite the best fight anymore..
That all being said, a night of goon would be cool to make me feel 18 again 

HEAD TO THE GAZEBO!


----------



## James_Russell

blakeyz said:


> Jesssus Chrriist


Oh jesssus


----------



## General Specific

Ice skating was more difficult than I remember but I still had a good time lol


----------



## casesensitive

Hey guys, 

Just on the BBQ...I have another BBQ that I was helping to organise for the 14th of October. Due to the Melbourne Marathon we can't do it on the 14th so It's been changed to the 21st of October.

Are you guys happy to have it on the 28th? If you'd prefer the 21st that's cool, I just wont be able to make it .


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

casesensitive said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just on the BBQ...I have another BBQ that I was helping to organise for the 14th of October. Due to the Melbourne Marathon we can't do it on the 14th so It's been changed to the 21st of October.
> 
> Are you guys happy to have it on the 28th? If you'd prefer the 21st that's cool, I just wont be able to make it .


Is this for the meet-up group?


----------



## Laura1990

casesensitive said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just on the BBQ...I have another BBQ that I was helping to organise for the 14th of October. Due to the Melbourne Marathon we can't do it on the 14th so It's been changed to the 21st of October.
> 
> Are you guys happy to have it on the 28th? If you'd prefer the 21st that's cool, I just wont be able to make it .


The 28th is actually better for me, so I'm good for for that if everyone else is


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah lets go for the 28th. Hopefully can get plenty of people along


----------



## ElectricEnigma

hi fellow Melbournians!


----------



## ElectricEnigma

So, there will be an event of some sort on the 28th? how are we going to keep networked about this? where will it be?


----------



## General Specific

Welcome 

From what I gather there will be a barbeque/picnic on the 28th (at Albert Park?)

I've suggested to a couple of the other members that it might be an idea if all those attending meetups exchange phone numbers with each other incase they're running late or can't find everyone.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I'll say maybe for now, for the BBQ, but I should be free.



ElectricEnigma said:


> hi fellow Melbournians!


Welcome!



ElectricEnigma said:


> So, there will be an event of some sort on the 28th? how are we going to keep networked about this? where will it be?


Just make sure to check this thread. It's one of the most active threads in the Gatherings section, so it tends to always be on the first page.



spoonman said:


> LMAO Petrovsk - I really hope you have started writing your memoirs - would make for some riveting reading. :teeth


The memoirs are coming.
I should write some under the influence of Skyy Vodka for even greater depth and riveting-ness


----------



## Laura1990

ElectricEnigma said:


> hi fellow Melbournians!


Welcome! You should come along to the BBQ if you can. Everyone's really nice and welcoming


----------



## J85HUA

ElectricEnigma said:


> hi fellow Melbournians!


Welcome.
As the others said, just keep an eye on this thread, it's usually in the top spot.


----------



## James_Russell

Oh hey spoonman haven't seen you around in ages. Was wondering where you'd got to


----------



## James_Russell

Ah flu that sucks. Trolling is a full time job though keep it up :lol

Only just noticed that this  smiley looks only one step away from Dolan


----------



## casesensitive

Damn it, I thought I replied to this last night.

Ok cool, so we've changed it to the 28/10 errbody.

28th of October at Albert Park Lake (north side closest to Albert Rd) How does 12ish sound

So who's coming and what are you bringing? So far:

Me: I'm doing some salads
Laura: bringing something sweet (other than herself)
J85HUA: Sausages
Matt : Goon duty 
A person: Vodka in a paper bag
Blake: His arse to fuel the BBQ
Jason: A child to make us all go....Awww
Don: *Shrugs*

Did I forget anything?


----------



## harrison

Well I was going to say some steaks but then I remembered a barby I went to a week or two ago - and we had hamburgers. So I'll try and find some good burger patties and some rolls. I might bring a few steaks too - only it's gonna get expensive feeding all you growing kids!


----------



## harrison

Hey Kai - what sort of salads are you bringing? I might bring some coleslaw too - it goes really well with burgers.

So does potato salad - hint hint.


----------



## casesensitive

don36 said:


> Well I was going to say some steaks but then I remembered a barby I went to a week or two ago - and we had hamburgers. So I'll try and find some good burger patties and some rolls. I might bring a few steaks too - only it's gonna get expensive feeding all you growing kids!


Growing kids..and me.

I think Jason was also going to bring hamburger patties, so you can put your credit card away


----------



## harrison

Ok well I guess some steaks and some beers, plus coleslaw etc.


----------



## James_Russell

Maybe I can bring some soft(er) drinks :b. And cups, plates etc. 

I dno most things seem to be covered now :um lol.


----------



## casesensitive

don36 said:


> Ok well I guess some steaks and some beers, plus coleslaw etc.


I was just going to bring some leaves in a bowl?

nah, I might do a potato salad, or I'll just bring a potato, see how I feel..


----------



## casesensitive

a pers0n said:


> Maybe I can bring some soft(er) drinks :b. And cups, plates etc.
> 
> I dno most things seem to be covered now :um lol.


You can bring some soothing sounds and a gazebo


----------



## harrison

Hi Mark -yeah paper plates, and stuff like that is always good. More beers for you and that Russian guy will always come in handy too.


----------



## casesensitive

don36 said:


> Hi Mark -yeah paper plates, and stuff like that is always good. More beers for you and that Russian guy will always come in handy too.


You can never go wrong with bringing too many beers


----------



## James_Russell

casesensitive said:


> You can bring some soothing sounds and a gazebo


lol Well I assumed that was a given :b



don36 said:


> Hi Mark -yeah paper plates, and stuff like that is always good. More beers for you and that Russian guy will always come in handy too.


Plenty of beers. Gotcha :lol


----------



## General Specific

a pers0n said:


> Only just noticed that this smiley looks only one step away from Dolan


I can kinda see the resemblance :lol



casesensitive said:


> Matt : Goon duty


I was going to bring Goon before you suggested it.

notevenjoking


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

don36 said:


> Ok well I guess some steaks and some beers, plus coleslaw etc.


The beer, don't forget the beer!


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Anyone feel like some drinks this weekend? 
A bit late notice I realize, but decided I'll take it easy tomorrow night (shocking, I know) and leaves me with space on the weekend.
Most likely at our usual drinking location, but wherever really.
Saturday or Sunday, I don't mind which.



Aces_Shy said:


> I was going to bring Goon before you suggested it.
> 
> notevenjoking


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Anyone feel like some drinks this weekend?
> A bit late notice I realize, but decided I'll take it easy tomorrow night (shocking, I know) and leaves me with space on the weekend.
> Most likely at our usual drinking location, but wherever really.
> Saturday or Sunday, I don't mind which.


I got sick from combining alcohol with cigarettes and cold weather so I'll have to skip out on drinks, I'm afraid. I think I'll go skating on Saturday night as well, so if your plans fall on Saturday night, count me out!


----------



## General Specific

I'm free on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## James_Russell

I'd prefer saturday but could prob manage sunday.

If saturday is good with most people lets go for it


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Tomorrow is cool with me. 
Something like 1pm or whatever


----------



## General Specific

Yeah that works for me


----------



## Monnet

I would have joined you but I'm stuck doing pro bono work this weekend. 

Count me in for the BBQ. I'll be bringing the sporks! You can't have a BBQ without sporks!


----------



## ElectricEnigma

what could I bring?


----------



## CD700

Yeah I love kanga bangas!


----------



## casesensitive

ElectricEnigma said:


> what could I bring?


Hey ElectricEnigma, how about a couple of bags of chippies and some dip?


----------



## ElectricEnigma

I'll do that.


----------



## casesensitive

Jesssssus, there's going to be a lot of food and peeps.

I reckon to be fair we just bring our own drinks (alcomohol based). 

I think we should make a list of things we would want to bring and and split it between all of us. There's about 12 or so people that have put their names down so far.

How many sausages and how many loaves of bread would we need to feed about 12 ppl plus? We could devide sausages an bread between about 4 people, eg each bring a pack of 6-8 sausages and a loaf of bread each.

So the list could go something like:

1)sausages and bread
2)Sausages and bread
3)sausages and bread
4)sausages and bread
5)hamburger patties and buns -Don
6)Hamburger patties and buns
7)green salad and potato salad- Kai
8)coleslaw (and maybe pasta salad)
9)Chip and Dip -Electric
10)Sweet thing?- Laura 
11)Sauce and mustard (and whatever else that goes well with sausages and hamburgers)
12) 4 + soft drinks
13) plastic cups, plates and cutlery.

That's just an example...if anyone else has other suggestions go for it. We could copy and paste the list as we add to it?


----------



## Monnet

Put me down for snosages and bread.


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah ok I'm up for bringing a couple of bottles of coke. Some bread rolls. And some plates, cups etc. 

And probably a couple of beers lol.


----------



## General Specific

Maybe everyone could bring their own meat?

Forget Goon, I will get jug lyfe happening.


----------



## casesensitive

Aces_Shy said:


> Maybe everyone could bring their own meat?
> 
> Forget Goon, I will get jug lyfe happening.


I guess, but wouldn't you want more than just your own ummm MEATTTTT to eat. If everyone's contributing and sharing (awww sharing) you get to have other yummy stuff.

Hahahaha, Goon is out, Jug lyfe is in.


----------



## Laura1990

Any suggestions on the sweet stuff? Is there anything anyone can't eat/hates?


----------



## General Specific

casesensitive said:


> I guess, but wouldn't you want more than just your own ummm MEATTTTT to eat. If everyone's contributing and sharing (awww sharing) you get to have other yummy stuff.


Of course I would like to share and eat.. other peoples meat. I'm just thinking there might be too much leftover?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

"but wouldn't you want more than just your own ummm MEATTTTT to eat"

That's what she said



















































Oh wait, wtf?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'll bring some patties and buns! 

..

The burgers are better at Albert Park Lake.


----------



## Monnet

spoonman said:


> LOL Monnet has an excellent point there.


lol, I would't have known what the hell that was if it weren't for family guy. 






So I'm officially providing snosages and sporks.


----------



## General Specific

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> "but wouldn't you want more than just your own ummm MEATTTTT to eat"
> 
> That's what she said
> 
> Oh wait, wtf?


loll speaking from experience?



Railroad Cancellation said:


> The burgers are better at Albert Park Lake.


*Aces_Shy likes this


----------



## James_Russell

LOL epic fail on my part. I didn't get teh railroads reference till the HJ Coupon 


As someone who takes pride in destroying my heart with fast food I am truly ashamed. :lol


----------



## James_Russell

This thread has been dead for a few days.

Only one way to bump it


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Livin' da lyfe, jug lyfe


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yo yo my name* is the hip-ipopotamous my lyrics are bottomless... ....


----------



## General Specific

Haha Mark!


----------



## ltrain

blakeyz said:


> Yeah I love kanga bangas!


+1


----------



## J85HUA

so now that everyone seems to be bringing sausages i'm really confused...

just tell me what i need to bring


----------



## General Specific

I'll bring plastic plates, cups and cutlery


----------



## James_Russell

I probably won't be able to bring any meat since I'll be taking the train and just carrying meat on the train may be a little strange. 
Although I suppose I could take an Esky so people around me just assume I'm transporting Human Organs :yes. 


Was planning on bring a couple of bottles of coke, bread rolls and maybe a few beers. I hope this is enough to please the masses


----------



## General Specific

I got the beer sorted


----------



## James_Russell

If I had any jugs at home I'd bring one :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

a pers0n said:


> If I had any jugs at home I'd bring one :lol


Dem jugz.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Dem jugz.


hahahahaha


----------



## General Specific

I will provide the beer jugs and cups. Not even joking..


----------



## casesensitive

Oy vey..you were meant to copy and paste the list as you picked what you wanted to bring so we all knew what we were bringing and what was left to bring .


----------



## casesensitive

Here we go:

1)sausages and bread- Monnet
2)Sausages and bread- J85hua
3)sausages and bread
4)sausages and bread
5)hamburger patties and buns -Don
6)Hamburger patties and buns: Jason
7)green salad and potato salad- Kai
8)coleslaw (and maybe pasta salad)
9)Chip and Dip -Electric
10)Sweet thing?- Laura
11)Sauce and mustard (and whatever else that goes well with sausages and hamburgers) -Spoonman
12) 4 + soft drinks- Mark
13) plastic cups, plates and cutlery- Matt

Anything anyone wants to bring in addition to list is cool. As long as the list is covered, we've got the basics.

Still room for more meat and salads if anyone else is coming along


----------



## James_Russell

Looks good. Should be plenty there for everybody by the looks of it 



I look forward to finding out what Laura's Sweet thing turns out to be :lol


----------



## Laura1990

I was thinking of making a tiramisu. Any objections??


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Laura1990 said:


> I was thinking of making a tiramisu. Any objections??


Yeah, yeah I'm allergic to coffee *cough cough* (jkz) :lol

That sounds like quite an effort to make though.


----------



## Laura1990

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Yeah, yeah I'm allergic to coffee *cough cough* (jkz) :lol
> 
> That sounds like quite an effort to make though.


It's actually really easy to make


----------



## James_Russell

mm Tiramisu sounds good . Impressive to make yourself as well :yes


----------



## Billywig

How do you guys manage to get up the courage to go to these gatherings?


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Billywig said:


> How do you guys manage to get up the courage to go to these gatherings?


Find a psychologist that does CBT for SA. Tackle the SA slowly. Eventually, you will be able to get to these gatherings. SA is in part due to our own thinking. We have a way of thinking that needs to be challenged. You probably aren't even aware of it.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Billywig said:


> How do you guys manage to get up the courage to go to these gatherings?


Billywig, controlling SA instead of it controlling you is entirely possible. I personally have come a long way with my SA.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ElectricEnigma said:


> Find a psychologist that does CBT for SA. Tackle the SA slowly. Eventually, you will be able to get to these gatherings. SA is in part due to our own thinking. We have a way of thinking that needs to be challenged. You probably aren't even aware of it.


He's definitely on the money. I'm not saying that CBT or any other certain type of therapy is going to help everyone (certainly didn't for me), but not being proactive towards SA and depression in life yourself certainly isn't going to help you. If you have SA, severe depression, ADHD or any other number of mental disorders, if you're ability to make conscious decisions is still intact, it makes sense that one should use this capacity to their greatest advantage. Remember, while we didn't choose to have SA, we can choose to fight against it.

With that said, you still may never be able to partake in the group situation, and that's totally fine because really it's just not for everyone. But the best thing to do for yourself as far as I can tell is, be as open-minded and proactive about your own problems as you can be. Life sure as hell aint easy for anyone, but we still have a choice, and live in a hugely advantaged society with great many a things at our disposal.


----------



## casesensitive

Laura1990 said:


> I was thinking of making a tiramisu. Any objections??


Nope. MMMMMM



Laura1990 said:


> It's actually really easy to make


Because you are a fricken cake genius!!!.



Billywig said:


> How do you guys manage to get up the courage to go to these gatherings?


Makes it a LITTLE bit easier that we all have the same problem. If I stuff up from time to time, I like to think there is a little more understanding. We're not going to judge you if you sit there quietly, rather commend you for your courage in making it in the first place. .

I can usually fake confidence for a certain amount of time. Unfortunately for me though, my anxiety gives me the shakes, so I can't even hide it. Makes getting drinks or food for friends particularly embarrassing.


----------



## harrison

Just wanted to tell you guys about the ARCVIC Support group this morning (Sunday) - I hadn't been to one of their groups before and it was fantastic. ( I went to a breathing class thingy there once before though.) It was at the Canterbury office - about 5 or 6 turned up and we all had a good time - very supportive and well organised. I think that particular one is on the third Sunday of every month but there are lots of others happening as well. Like this one tomorrow:

http://www.meetup.com/Anxiety-Recovery-Centre-Victoria-Social-Group/events/80710552/

I'd really recommend them. Today's one was great - I'm so glad I finally made it to one of them. Looking forward to seeing you all on the weekend for the barby!!


----------



## General Specific

Laura1990 said:


> I was thinking of making a tiramisu. Any objections??


None whatsoever. I love Tiramisu


----------



## General Specific

Billywig said:


> How do you guys manage to get up the courage to go to these gatherings?


Everybody here has different levels of SA. As Kai said, the fact we all have SA makes it easier, especially when meeting everyone for the first time.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Billywig said:


> How do you guys manage to get up the courage to go to these gatherings?


Have to remember some people are probably in your situation and decided to take a chance. 
Personally I've been to forum meetups with other forums, so I had some idea what to expect, but for others it's a case of just going a few times, getting to know people and gradually becoming more comfortable in themselves around the others and then being able to be more social.
We're all in the same boat so nobody is going to judge. I've definitely seen some of the now regular meetup people improve over time socially/being more open and talkative


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Also










After many years of lacking the motivation to do anything with music other than jam along to songs on my computer, finally in a band and this is the first time ever I get a chance to play at a proper venue (somewhere that isn't the high school gym hall like back in year 12 lol), so this is big thing for me.

So, if :

1. You have the time, don't have anywhere to be that night and the dosh
2. You're okay with metal

Come along and support my band and a fellow SASer.


----------



## General Specific

I'll only go if horseman will be there..


----------



## J85HUA

Laura1990 said:


> I was thinking of making a tiramisu. Any objections??


No objections, but my mouth is already watering with anticipation...



casesensitive said:


> I can usually fake confidence for a certain amount of time. Unfortunately for me though, my anxiety gives me the shakes, so I can't even hide it. Makes getting drinks or food for friends particularly embarrassing.


:ditto This right here.


----------



## James_Russell

This gig will be like 666 x2.


My god that's...


Yes. 12.12.12


----------



## General Specific

a pers0n said:


> This gig will be like 666 x2.
> 
> My god that's...
> 
> Yes. 12.12.12


----------



## General Specific

Looking forward to this gig though. Thanks for giving us plenty of notice


----------



## casesensitive

Congratulations, Harry. That's awesome, go you!!


----------



## ElectricEnigma

So what day is the barbecue on, what place and what time? I am full of confusion. Enlighten me someone!


----------



## J85HUA

ElectricEnigma said:


> So what day is the barbecue on, what place and what time? I am full of confusion. Enlighten me someone!


It's definitely this Sunday, the 28th of October. Time???? :blank
I went back and had a look through to try and find the details, couldn't find a mention of time anywhere, so hopefully we can come to some sort of consensus on that next couple of days.

Location is:



casesensitive said:


> We were thinking Albert Park Lake north side (Albert Rd, South Melbourne)


The next important question will be how us newbies can find everyone?
:afr


----------



## harrison

J85HUA said:


> It's definitely this Sunday, the 28th of October. Time???? :blank
> I went back and had a look through to try and find the details, couldn't find a mention of time anywhere, so hopefully we can come to some sort of consensus on that next couple of days.
> 
> Location is:
> 
> The next important question will be how us newbies can find everyone?
> :afr


So - is this the park near the Albert Park lake? Just off Albert Rd? (Where I used to go to hospital all the time at Albert Rd Clinic. :roll )

And 12 O'clock sounds like a pretty good time. ( ?? )

Joshua - I can send you a PM with my mobile if you want.


----------



## James_Russell

If we're planning on meeting off the Albert Road side the Aquatic Centre would probably be a pretty good landmark to meet by. 

Went to a meetup at Albert Park the other week around that side and nobody had a clue lol


----------



## ltrain

Do any of you make actual friends at these gatherings? As in somebody you regularly see and would do things with other than this?
I'm in quite short supply of those at the moment and feeling a little isolated...


----------



## James_Russell

Plenty of us do things outside of the meetups yes.


----------



## harrison

a pers0n said:


> If we're planning on meeting off the Albert Road side the Aquatic Centre would probably be a pretty good landmark to meet by.
> 
> Went to a meetup at Albert Park the other week around that side and nobody had a clue lol


Good idea Mark, how far down is the Aquatic Centre? It's a fair way down Albert Rd isn't it? Are there barbys there?

And as for meeting up with our friend from Tassie - definitely should have a drink at Asian Beer Cafe or something on that day.


----------



## Laura1990

ltrain said:


> Do any of you make actual friends at these gatherings? As in somebody you regularly see and would do things with other than this?
> I'm in quite short supply of those at the moment and feeling a little isolated...


Some of us do  I catch up with Don outside of the meetups, and I'm pretty sure others hang out outside of it as well.

I'm looking forward to meeting the newbies


----------



## Haruhi

sounds very terrifying to go and meet up with fellow SA people. obviously everyone has different levels of SA but the ones with really bad SA prob will not eat or they will drive out have a look at everyone from a distance and drive back home after getting cold feet =P


----------



## Laura1990

Haruhi said:


> sounds very terrifying to go and meet up with fellow SA people. obviously everyone has different levels of SA but the ones with really bad SA prob will not eat or they will drive out have a look at everyone from a distance and drive back home after getting cold feet =P


I'm the newest so far, and I was really scared so my friend came with me and I was still very anxious. 
But everyone is really lovely and welcoming and no one is going to judge you if you are obviously anxious. We all understand


----------



## James_Russell

don36 said:


> Good idea Mark, how far down is the Aquatic Centre? It's a fair way down Albert Rd isn't it? Are there barbys there?


Yes i think it was a fair way down. I just suggested it because it's next to a tram stop and has a car park near as well. Seems convenient for everybody :stu

On google maps

Lots of new people posting in the thread . Hope you can make it along :yes.


----------



## casesensitive

Awesome, so we're meeting This Sunday at the Aquatic Centre on Albert Rd at 12pm.

We'll then walk over to the lake. They're about 6 BBQs and a little playground.

Probably a good idea if everyone has someones phone number. Feel free to PM me if you'd like mine.

Here's the list if anyone else is coming and would like to know what they can bring:

1)sausages and bread- Monnet
2)Sausages and bread- J85hua
3)sausages and bread
4)sausages and bread
5)hamburger patties and buns -Don
6)Hamburger patties and buns: Jason
7)green salad and potato salad- Kai
8)coleslaw (and maybe pasta salad)
9)Chip and Dip -Electric
10)Sweet thing?- Laura
11)Sauce and mustard (and whatever else that goes well with sausages and hamburgers) -Spoonman
12) 4 + soft drinks- Mark
13) plastic cups, plates and cutlery- Matt
Could do with more sausages, bread and salad.

Confirmed so far: 
Matt, Mark, Laura, Electric, Jason, Don, myself, J85HUA, Spoonman, Monnet, Petrovsk??


Anyone I've forgotten? Anyone thinking they would like to come, please do. The more the merrier.


----------



## casesensitive

Haruhi said:


> sounds very terrifying to go and meet up with fellow SA people. obviously everyone has different levels of SA but the ones with really bad SA prob will not eat or they will drive out have a look at everyone from a distance and drive back home after getting cold feet =P


Most of us have meet before, so I don't think they'll do a runner. There are a couple of new ppl coming though.

Come on Buddy, come along. You can do it. There are a few guys your age. We're all in this together.

Are you coming Itrain?


----------



## harrison

Haruhi said:


> sounds very terrifying to go and meet up with fellow SA people. obviously everyone has different levels of SA but the ones with really bad SA prob will not eat or they will drive out have a look at everyone from a distance and drive back home after getting cold feet =P


I think you might be surprised if you come along - As Petrovsk said above - we all have different levels of anxiety. Just making the effort to start getting out a bit more, plus the fact that we all know what it's like, has been great for me. Through messaging people on here, plus meeting up with Laura and another friend I met online - my confidence is coming back. You might need to just push yourself a bit at first, but try not to worry as you will be among friends.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I don't really have any viable way of getting meat there in a good condition but I'm gonna be in the city before hand anyway, so I can go to a supermarket and buy some extra bread and extra soft drink.



casesensitive said:


> Congratulations, Harry. That's awesome, go you!!


Fanx


----------



## harrison

Yeah, good for you, Harry - takes a lot of guts to do that. If I were 20 years younger I'd come along.


----------



## casesensitive

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> I don't really have any viable way of getting meat there in a good condition but I'm gonna be in the city before hand anyway, so I can go to a supermarket and buy some extra bread and extra soft drink.
> 
> Fanx


Why not, you'd be a hit with the ladies with a pack of sausages on the tram 

Yeah man, that should be fine.

It's very brave. I need to grow some balls and get out there with my music. That's awesome that you're pushing yourself out of your comfort zone.


----------



## casesensitive

don36 said:


> Yeah, good for you, Harry - takes a lot of guts to do that. If I were 20 years younger I'd come along.


If you were 20 years younger you'd be too young to get in wouldn't you, Don?


----------



## James_Russell

casesensitive said:


> It's very brave. I need to grow some balls and get out there with my music. That's awesome that you're pushing yourself out of your comfort zone.


You do busking though don't you? I'd probably find that a lot more daunting than an actual gig lol.

I also am feeling like getting a bit more musically out there again lately. Finally started actually playing guitar regularly the last couple of months.

Hey if we all end up in bands we can have an SAS mega-gig :lol


----------



## harrison

casesensitive said:


> If you were 20 years younger you'd be too young to get in wouldn't you, Don?


I wish! Nice of you to say so though Kai. 

But I do think I might have to come along for a bit of moral support if anyone else starts performing.


----------



## James_Russell

:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That's self-deprecating, Don. I saw you as a very capable and personable mature-aged man; you certainly don't even remotely resemble what has been depicted in this picture!


----------



## General Specific

Self-deprecating humor is one of the funniest kinds though. Just ask the remaining members of Type O Negative


----------



## harrison

Railroad Cancellation said:


> That's self-deprecating, Don. I saw you as a very capable and personable mature-aged man; you certainly don't even remotely resemble what has been depicted in this picture!


It's Ok Jason - just joking mate. But thanks for sticking up for me. 

( I do think there is a slight resemblance though. ) :teeth


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> Self-deprecating humor is one of the funniest kinds though. Just ask the remaining members of Type O Negative


Key word here: 'remaining', lol


----------



## General Specific

lol snap. Poor old Peter 
Josh, John and Kenny are still doing alright for themselves, playing in different bands.


----------



## outer circle 1

Hi all Melbourne group. I am coming to Melb on Friday 9th till Sunday 11th to hopefully meet some of you. I am hoping that something can be organised for a meetup somewhere. Any suggestions, like bowling, cafe, lunch, dinner. 
I'm an outer circle-ist that would like to touch base with some of you.


----------



## harrison

outer circle 1 said:


> Hi all Melbourne group. I am coming to Melb on Friday 9th till Sunday 11th to hopefully meet some of you. I am hoping that something can be organised for a meetup somewhere. Any suggestions, like bowling, cafe, lunch, dinner.
> I'm an outer circle-ist that would like to touch base with some of you.


No problem - we'll get something going. Will be good to meet you. What does outer circle-ist mean? ( Sorry if I should know what that means.)


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Key word here: 'remaining', lol


Lol'd and felt terrible reading that at the same time.
HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO FEEL



outer circle 1 said:


> Hi all Melbourne group. I am coming to Melb on Friday 9th till Sunday 11th to hopefully meet some of you. I am hoping that something can be organised for a meetup somewhere. Any suggestions, like bowling, cafe, lunch, dinner.
> I'm an outer circle-ist that would like to touch base with some of you.


We'll definitely organize something for that weekend period 



don36 said:


> No problem - we'll get something going. Will be good to meet you. What does outer circle-ist mean? ( Sorry if I should know what that means.)


I imagine the whole not fitting in, looking at the in crowd/in group social circle from the outside and wanting to be in on that but not quite able to get a handle on how to get in.
My guess anyway


----------



## outer circle 1

Means I'm never included in an inner circle. Forced loner. But I'm generally happy.


----------



## outer circle 1

good guess Petrovsk.


----------



## General Specific

Perhaps we could have a game of bowling at Strike QV and then head back across the road to Asian Beer Cafe


----------



## harrison

Aces_Shy said:


> Perhaps we could have a game of bowling at Strike QV and then head back across the road to Asian Beer Cafe


Sounds like a good idea - hope the weather is better tomorrow, supposed to be about 22 I think.


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Perhaps we could have a game of bowling at Strike QV and then head back across the road to Asian Beer Cafe


Assuming we're not actually banned from Strike :lol


----------



## harrison

a pers0n said:


> Assuming we're not actually banned from Strike :lol


Could always go to a different one. ( ? ) What have you guys been up to, anyway? One too many jugs?


----------



## General Specific

a pers0n said:


> Assuming we're not actually banned from Strike :lol


I was about to say, we might get 3 lanes to ourself again :lol


----------



## General Specific

don36 said:


> Could always go to a different one. ( ? ) What have you guys been up to, anyway? One too many jugs?


There were some kids bowling in the lanes adjacent to us. Either they got bored and left or our behaviour caused their parents to take them away. Yeah..


----------



## casesensitive

Hey Guys, 
Is there anyone that can bring some sort of BBQ cleaning stuff and cooking utensils tomorrow ( maybe someone driving in) didn't think of that. Any macho BBQ experts lol .


----------



## casesensitive

outer circle 1 said:


> Hi all Melbourne group. I am coming to Melb on Friday 9th till Sunday 11th to hopefully meet some of you. I am hoping that something can be organised for a meetup somewhere. Any suggestions, like bowling, cafe, lunch, dinner.
> I'm an outer circle-ist that would like to touch base with some of you.


Awesome, we should be able to get something organised. Bowling and Asian Beer Cafe sounds good to me too.


----------



## General Specific

I can bring cooking utensils and BBQ wipes


----------



## Katiie

Hey all, haven't looked at this thread for a while, just noticed your having a meet up tomorrow? I would like to join in if that's cool? Though I can't guarantee that I would drive by, panic and leave.....


----------



## harrison

Katiie said:


> Hey all, haven't looked at this thread for a while, just noticed your having a meet up tomorrow? I would like to join in if that's cool? Though I can't guarantee that I would drive by, panic and leave.....


Hi Katie - sounds great - the more the merrier. Looks like there'll be a few "new " faces there. ( Although I saw on you profile that you joined 2 years ago? )

Will be nice to meet you anyway.


----------



## casesensitive

Katiie said:


> Hey all, haven't looked at this thread for a while, just noticed your having a meet up tomorrow? I would like to join in if that's cool? Though I can't guarantee that I would drive by, panic and leave.....


That would be cool. You should definitely come along. Would be nice to have another girl. I'll PM you my mobile.


----------



## Katiie

casesensitive said:


> That would be cool. You should definitely come along. Would be nice to have another girl. I'll PM you my mobile.


Thanks! That would be great


----------



## timmy01

Hi guys, I think I might come along tomorrow too.


----------



## James_Russell

Wow lots of new faces.  Will be nice to meet all the new people


----------



## Laura1990

Yay so many new people. See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Cornerchair

I dont think i could be able to come but i just wanted to say that im from melbourne too and i want to be friends with you all. Is this the wrong place to say this?


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Cornerchair said:


> I dont think i could be able to come but i just wanted to say that im from melbourne too and i want to be friends with you all. Is this the wrong place to say this?


Not at all, CornerChair. I don't know of any other thread. Welcome!


----------



## General Specific

Look forward to meeting all of you newbies tomorrow


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> You can't usually hear much at Strike so you would've had to been really wasted for anyone to notice.
> 
> Mark, on the other hand...


Eh.. the area we were in was right down the end and as such wasn't overly noisy.

Edit: I just realised I have inadvertently copied the theme of your avatar. Sorry, I will be sure to change that


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> I can bring cooking utensils and BBQ wipes


All over it!


----------



## James_Russell

Yes was nice seeing you all again. And meeting all the new faces . 

Great job all the people that brought food. We were very well catered for :lol

See you again soon hopefully


----------



## timmy01

Nice to meet you guys today, thanks to those that organised it.


----------



## harrison

Great to see all you guys again and to meet the new people - glad we had good weather too. See you all again soon.


----------



## Laura1990

I had a nice day today guys  It was nice seeing you all.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Laura1990 said:


> I had a nice day today guys  It was nice seeing you all.


Likewise Laura. It was great to meet everyone.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

timmy01 said:


> Nice to meet you guys today, thanks to those that organised it.


It was great to see you as well, Tim.


----------



## General Specific

That turned out to be a really nice afternoon, despite my navigational error at the start 

Nice to meet you, David and Tim. Sorry if I didn't talk enough. I'm still awkward around people I don't know that well. 

Mark, I'm glad I didn't indulge in any more of that prestige wine you brought along. I had to go through a random breath test on the way home lol


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> next time we should probably take flare guns so newcomers know where to find us.


That could be silly enough to work :b


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Aces_Shy said:


> That turned out to be a really nice afternoon, despite my navigational error at the start
> 
> Nice to meet you, David and Tim. Sorry if I didn't talk enough. I'm still awkward around people I don't know that well.
> 
> Mark, I'm glad I didn't indulge in any more of that prestige wine you brought along. I had to go through a random breath test on the way home lol


Totally understood, Matt. I can be the same. Social anxiety makes it hard to talk to new people. It was good to meet you too.


----------



## harrison

Just a quick post to let you all know about a meetup that's coming up on Sat. Nov 17 - it's with the Social Anxiety group on meetup.com - they're going to the Museum - I might try and go to it - I used to really like going there, it's a great building. I'll put the link here just in case anyone's interested. 

http://www.meetup.com/shyness-250/events/88639872/


----------



## General Specific

That sounds like an interesting meetup Don. I like going to the Museum too so I will try and go


----------



## Laura1990

I shall definitely be there. Would love to go to the museum.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Was good to see people again and of course meet the new/er members


----------



## James_Russell

lol Matt. Then I'm glad you didn't indulge and made it home :eek. 


Random breath tests would freak me out however much I had drunk. I always manage to look guilty around cops :lol


----------



## General Specific

Even though I only had a couple of beers, I was still shi*ting bricks


----------



## James_Russell

lol yeah. Good job making it through :O


----------



## J85HUA

it was a good afternoon, great to meet everyone, this a nicely diverse group of people. 
still struggling a little with Forum Tags / Name association. 
but next time sunscreen goes on the list as well... my pale skin couldn't handle the light.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

J85HUA said:


> it was a good afternoon, great to meet everyone, this a nicely diverse group of people.
> still struggling a little with Forum Tags / Name association.
> but next time sunscreen goes on the list as well... my pale skin couldn't handle the light.


I am not pale and now I am rather toasted. I look like a lobster. So we should bring sunscreen.


----------



## Laura1990

J85HUA said:


> it was a good afternoon, great to meet everyone, this a nicely diverse group of people.
> still struggling a little with Forum Tags / Name association.
> but next time sunscreen goes on the list as well... my pale skin couldn't handle the light.


It was nice to meet you and have a bit of a chat with you, Joshua. 
I find it a bit easier to talk when my little one isn't there, so I don't constantly have to keep one eye on her. At least we got to chat a bit though


----------



## J85HUA

ElectricEnigma said:


> I am not pale and now I am rather toasted. I look like a lobster. So we should bring sunscreen.


the back of my neck and my right ear are toasty red. 
I can only imagine the pain on the top of your bald head. 
I'm just hoping I'm lucky enough to tan instead of peel. 
Thanks goodness for the person that discovered aloe Vera gel and spray.


----------



## J85HUA

Laura1990 said:


> It was nice to meet you and have a bit of a chat with you, Joshua.
> I find it a bit easier to talk when my little one isn't there, so I don't constantly have to keep one eye on her. At least we got to chat a bit though


its alright Laura, I understand, my niece is the same age. blink and they're gone... don't stress about it, she's a great little kid. 
it was nice to meet and have a chat with you too, you should come along next time we go bowling.


----------



## timmy01

Aces_Shy said:


> That turned out to be a really nice afternoon, despite my navigational error at the start
> 
> Nice to meet you, David and Tim. Sorry if I didn't talk enough. I'm still awkward around people I don't know that well.
> 
> Mark, I'm glad I didn't indulge in any more of that prestige wine you brought along. I had to go through a random breath test on the way home lol


All good mate, nice to meet you too.


----------



## J85HUA

So....:um
Wondering how many of you lot are on FaceBook...
If anyone wants to swap info and stay in touch, PM me.


----------



## harrison

J85HUA said:


> So....:um
> Wondering how many of you lot are on FaceBook...
> If anyone wants to swap info and stay in touch, PM me.


I think most of us are Josh - I didn't have a facebook account for ages ( as there was no need to ), but I have one now. 

https://www.facebook.com/don.woollard.9?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah sure. Feel free to add me on facebook if you want. 

But speaking of swapping info we should definitely all get each others phone numbers before the next meetup. Would have made meeting yesterday a lot easier lol.


----------



## harrison

a pers0n said:


> Yeah sure. Feel free to add me on facebook if you want.
> 
> But speaking of swapping info we should definitely all get each others phone numbers before the next meetup. Would have made meeting yesterday a lot easier lol.


Good idea Mark - I'll send you mine.


----------



## James_Russell

I am currently phoneless since losing my phone a few weeks back :um lol.


----------



## Laura1990

J85HUA said:


> its alright Laura, I understand, my niece is the same age. blink and they're gone... don't stress about it, she's a great little kid.
> it was nice to meet and have a chat with you too, you should come along next time we go bowling.


Yeah for sure! I suck at bowling, but I'd have fun anyway. Let me know when you decide to go again 

Also, if anyone's ever up for hangsies, I am always child-free Wednesday nights.. so if anyone ever wants to get dinner or see a movie or anything, I'm usually quite bored.


----------



## General Specific

a pers0n said:


> I am currently phoneless since losing my phone a few weeks back :um lol.


One too many jugs that night?


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> One too many jugs that night?


LOL. nah actually. Just me generally being stupid while (almost) sober :lol


----------



## General Specific

Well that is awkward then lol


----------



## Ben Williams

still in darwin and jealous of you guys


----------



## General Specific

Come down for a holiday :b


----------



## harrison

Ben Williams said:


> still in darwin and jealous of you guys


Yeah Ben - you should come down and meet everyone. Hope you're good anyway.


----------



## Ben Williams

don36 said:


> Yeah Ben - you should come down and meet everyone. Hope you're good anyway.


Thanks don  yeh I should get down there sometime i have 'friends' there that I could stay with, all though i would prefer not to, then that means I'd need to find somewhere to stay all these cost accumulating in a one day hang out I'm not sure if it would be viable, but it would be fun I've yet to find any kind of SA group here in Darwin yet. Did you guys have a good time?


----------



## harrison

Ben Williams said:


> Thanks don  yeh I should get down there sometime i have 'friends' there that I could stay with, all though i would prefer not to, then that means I'd need to find somewhere to stay all these cost accumulating in a one day hang out I'm not sure if it would be viable, but it would be fun I've yet to find any kind of SA group here in Darwin yet. Did you guys have a good time?


Yeah it was good - took a little while for us all to find each other but once we did it was Ok - we had it at a park near Albert Lake, close to the city. It's a really nice area and is very popular with people on the weekends.

I know of a few pretty cheap places to stay in Melb if you ever come down - there are some very good hostels nowadays in Melbourne that are about 30 bucks a day I think.

Maybe you could start a meetup group in Darwin? You could even just call it a Coffee Meetup or something or you could mention something about shyness in it as well - I bet there would be people that would join. "Meetup.com" make it pretty easy to start their groups and it's quite cheap.


----------



## ltrain

Hey sorry people I couldn't make it to the meetup on the weekend. I'll come to the next one as I think I would enjoy it. I just need some form of human contact that isn't my girlfriend!


----------



## ltrain

Laura1990 said:


> Some of us do  I catch up with Don outside of the meetups, and I'm pretty sure others hang out outside of it as well.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting the newbies


Well that sounds good. I am good at communicating with people but I seem to have a problem with making friends. As in I can't do it! My childhood friends all live in QLD and for some reason I never contact them...??? If I ever return though it's still like we're best mates.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Yay! More people! ^_^


----------



## outer circle 1

Saturday 10th: Bowling, Asian beer cafe. All OK by me. I will need to know where and when. I look forward to it.


----------



## outer circle 1

10th. Of course any other ideas. I will have all day and staying over night.


----------



## SolitaryMan

Hi I'm new here, I take it there's a meet up on the 10th, count me in!


----------



## Laura1990

I can't make this one unfortunately. Got my sister's baby shower that day. 
I would've loved to have met the new peeps.


----------



## casesensitive

outer circle 1 said:


> 10th. Of course any other ideas. I will have all day and staying over night.


I should be a able to make it. Was going to say I finish at 1pm on Saturday, but remembered I have the day off . So any time is cool with me.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Price goes up after 4pm on Fridays and Saturday at Strike, so with that in mind here's a plan I came up with :

Meet at the State Library at 12:30pm, get in two games of bowling ($22).
After which, head over to Asian Beer Cafe at about 2:30, just in time for the $4 pizza deal.
Just stick around there for the rest of the afternoon/evening and I suppose anyone that feels like leaving early can do so.



SolitaryMan said:


> Hi I'm new here, I take it there's a meet up on the 10th, count me in!


Welcome aboard!
Indeed, come along, always cool to see fresh faces


----------



## General Specific

SolitaryMan said:


> Hi I'm new here, I take it there's a meet up on the 10th, count me in!


Welcome aboard 
Is your name based on the song by any chance?



Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> so with that in mind here's a plan I came up with


----------



## timmy01

Next Saturday sounds good, I think I'll come along.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


>


Jack Nicholson pls


----------



## ElectricEnigma

We should do laser skirmish/paintball sometime.


----------



## James_Russell

Yep sounds good to me


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> 12:30 Sat is cool with me. Does 12:30pm work for everyone who is coming?


I like dis.



ElectricEnigma said:


> We should do laser skirmish/paintball sometime.


I agree, they are both awesome fun. Laser tag would be easier to organise because you don't require a deposit.


----------



## J85HUA

i can make Sat 10th at 12:30.
see you all there.


----------



## outer circle 1

Great. 10th Nov. 12.30pm at bowling. Afterwards, Asian Beer cafe sounds great. I am looking forward to meeting all those who can make it. I won't have much opportunity to come across to Melb. It will be a pleasure for me to get to know some of you.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Dear god, The collective avatars of Mr Railroad, Aces and Enigma has caused me to break out into hysterics every time I've looked at the thread today. Epic Simpsons clip is the icing on an already beautiful cake.
Making me proud once again


----------



## General Specific




----------



## ElectricEnigma

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Dear god, The collective avatars of Mr Railroad, Aces and Enigma has caused me to break out into hysterics every time I've looked at the thread today. Epic Simpsons clip is the icing on an already beautiful cake.
> Making me proud once again


 Its been an honour good sir!


----------



## Billywig

Who here has Skype? It's a big step for me to go to a meet up with people I know relatively well... Definitely can't with strangers.


----------



## SolitaryMan

Sat 10th at 12:30, sounds good! See you all there.


----------



## casesensitive

Billywig said:


> Who here has Skype? It's a big step for me to go to a meet up with people I know relatively well... Definitely can't with strangers.


You're ok with Skype? Geez, you're brave. Skype freaks me out.


----------



## General Specific

Billywig said:


> Who here has Skype? It's a big step for me to go to a meet up with people I know relatively well... Definitely can't with strangers.


I was about to say yes until I realised you like One Direction.

...only joking. My Dad uses Skype sometimes but it would make me too anxious sorry. I can go and meet new people from here though. Weird I know.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Dear god, The collective avatars of Mr Railroad, Aces and Enigma has caused me to break out into hysterics every time I've looked at the thread today. Epic Simpsons clip is the icing on an already beautiful cake.
> Making me proud once again


Much obliged, good sir. *tips hat*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> I was about to say yes until I realised you like One Direction.
> 
> ...only joking. My Dad uses Skype sometimes but it would make me too anxious sorry. I can go and meet new people from here though. Weird I know.


I smell burn.

Don't be deterred by some of the humour that takes place amongst us. Aces here is really a genuine good bloke, as are all the others. casesensitive is a really nice lady, and was up until a few months ago the only one at the meets. Once again, don't let that fact deter you, because there are actually a grand total of two females now. :lol

I think the most important thing is I have never in my life felt the same level of comfort and acceptance around people as I do at these meets, so it's important when considering to attend them that you try and not compare your predictions of what it may be like to all your past experiences in other groups. It will be unlike anything you expect.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


>


These dudes must have like 2kb's per month or something.


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> These dudes must have like 2kb's per month or something.


lol yeah it seems that way. I know hotlinking is bad though.


----------



## General Specific

Damn you got me.


----------



## James_Russell

:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Damn it now all I can see in that plane is Keanu Reeves xD

<----------And btw THIS is Gooby, THAT ^^ is a fine depiction of Goofy


----------



## General Specific

No, this is a fine depiction of Goofy (and Dolan):


----------



## Aaron0

Definitely want to come to another meet. Hoping to come to the next Sunday meet as long as the stars align. It's been a long time since i've seen a few of you guys.


----------



## General Specific

There has been an epiphany...


----------



## James_Russell

:lol wow not seen that meme in a while


----------



## General Specific

Memes never die


----------



## General Specific

So 12:30PM at Strike?


----------



## J85HUA

Aces_Shy said:


> So 12:30PM at Strike?


Are we meeting at Strike?
The suggestion i had read earlier was meeting in front of the State Library at 12:30?


----------



## General Specific

Yeah, State Library would be better actually as it's just across the road from Strike.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

I don't think I will be able to come to Strike.


----------



## Aaron0

spoonman said:


> Would be good to see you again Aaron! Working Saturdays must be a pain. :|


Training so it's all fun but it's a whole day thing.

By the way the TED talk in your signature is great. I love so many of those TED talks I can spend hours on end just listening to them. So many of them are really fascinating. One of my favourites is Sam Richards (



).


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> Bowling was fun - there was much to learn from the "innovative delivery style" of Dolan/Aces, Goopy/a_pers0n and Petrovsk... I'm amazed how many pins you can knock down using a ball that rolls so slowly.


My technique is far superior to that of bowling professionals.

I had a great day and it was nice to meet you Outer Circle and Solitary Man. I'll say it again Circle, that was a top effort coming all the way over here for a meetup


----------



## casesensitive

Thanks for a great afternoon everyone. 

Was a real pleasure to meet Solitary Man & Outer Circle!!


----------



## James_Russell

Was a fun day and nice seeing you all again .

Nice meeting Outercircle as well . Hopefully you can make it again some time. And have a safe flight home.



spoonman said:


> Bowling was fun - there was much to learn from the "innovative delivery style" of Dolan/Aces, Goopy/a_pers0n and Petrovsk... I'm amazed how many pins you can knock down using a ball that rolls so slowly.


I think the most important lesson was how to make the ball bounce back out of the gutter :lol


----------



## SolitaryMan

It was nice meeting everyone, see you all next time!


----------



## General Specific

a pers0n said:


> I think the most important lesson was how to make the ball bounce back out of the gutter :lol


Hax :b



spoonman said:


> How on earth did you manage to throw the bowling ball like a shotput?


I used the lightest ball there


----------



## timmy01

Thanks for a fun afternoon yesterday guys, good to hang out. Nice to meet you SM & OC.


----------



## J85HUA

Was a great afternoon guys, good to see you all again, nice to meet SolitaryMan and OuterCircle.

Some interesting bowling styles developing, wonder if you should patent the bouncing gutter moves.
Did anyone catch glimpse of the Unicorn Head Guy doing magic tricks on Swanston Street? Creepy....


----------



## General Specific




----------



## General Specific

Interesting fellow..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Bit like The Walking Man Dolan? :lol


----------



## General Specific

Not even close..


----------



## outer circle 1

thanks for the company on Saturday. Was a treat for me. No post SAS for me either !! I hope to make it again one day.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> Not even close..


Aces pls.


----------



## General Specific

Fak u Railroad.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> Fak u Railroad.


k

Butt ai cud noht see teh pic bfor dolan :no


----------



## General Specific

Well is there now k.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yess daoln but wen i sow it i aolredy look lyke dickhed k


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Hay guyz how about another Asian Beer Cafe meetup soon?












Yes I would be up for one :b


----------



## General Specific

Jesus Christ..


----------



## J85HUA

Aces_Shy said:


> Hay guyz how about another Asian Beer Cafe meetup soon?


----------



## J85HUA

a pers0n said:


> Yes I would be up for one :b


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Jesus Christ..


aces pls


----------



## General Specific

Captain Oriloff pls


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Jug lyfe yes pls


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Insufficient jug lyfe. Harvest more jug lyfe. We need more jug lyfe.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

We should go to that European beer cafe. They have awesome beer. I just can't remember where it is. Lol


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Captain Oriloff pls


:lol


----------



## James_Russell

Belgian Beer Cafe has been suggested a few times. We could go there


----------



## General Specific

Belgian Beer Cafe has an epic beer garden


----------



## General Specific

I'm having jug withdrawals


----------



## James_Russell

lol.

How about Belgian Beer Cafe next sunday?


----------



## General Specific

I like dis


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## General Specific

Ah thankyou Railman. That should tide me over until Sunday.


----------



## Haruhi

feels like the last 3 pages are a convo between 3 people =P


----------



## General Specific

Well join in then.. :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Haruhi said:


> feels like the last 3 pages are a convo between 3 people =P


It feels like it because it is, lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> Ah thankyou Railman. That should tide me over until Sunday.


Much obliged, sir. If this keeps up I'll be licking the screen in no time.


----------



## James_Russell

So...anybody else in for next sunday? 

Belgian Beer Cafe does look nice. Will be cool to try somewhere new.


----------



## General Specific

As long as they serve jugs.. but yeah it will be nice to go somewhere new.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm going to focus my time working on my bike to get that back in working order again, until such a time enjoy the meets lads!


----------



## J85HUA

a pers0n said:


> So...anybody else in for next sunday?
> 
> Belgian Beer Cafe does look nice. Will be cool to try somewhere new.


Should be able to make that...


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Where is Belgian beer cafe? Have we settled on a particular meet up time?


----------



## James_Russell

It's down St. Kilda road. I've never been so will be my first time trying to find it :b

Not sure about a time, whatever suits people really. I'd probably for around 1-2pm.


----------



## General Specific

1pm should be good


----------



## General Specific

*Bump*

So who's going to the Belgian on Sunday?


----------



## ElectricEnigma

So apparently they have decided that Monday would be a better day to have it instead. If it is on Monday, I will see if I can come but I cannot promise anything because I might be working.


----------



## J85HUA

Aces_Shy said:


> *Bump*
> 
> So who's going to the Belgian on Sunday?


1pm Yeah?
Is it this: Belgian Beer Cafe ?
I'll come along.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

J85HUA said:


> 1pm Yeah?
> Is it this: Belgian Beer Cafe ?
> I'll come along.


They are not entirely sure on the day.


----------



## James_Russell

Still might be on for Sunday. Hopefully if we can get a few more people along .


----------



## General Specific

Come on guys, it won't be the same drinking on a Monday..


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Aces_Shy said:


> Come on guys, it won't be the same drinking on a Monday..


True. Monday just doesn't have the same feel as a Sunday.


----------



## General Specific

Monday feelsbadman


----------



## James_Russell

feelsmondayman. 

Could do the double header :b 

I'm up for sunday still if there's people coming. The thread has been quiet lately.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Aces_Shy said:


>


I lost it at this



ElectricEnigma said:


> So apparently they have decided that Monday would be a better day to have it instead. If it is on Monday, I will see if I can come but I cannot promise anything because I might be working.


Lol wut? No.
The main meetup plan is still on the weekend as suggested. Anyone that told you that Monday was the main plan and day to get together had the wrong idea.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Anyway, unless you guize wanna do this on Saturday, gonna have to give it a miss due to band commitments.


----------



## General Specific

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> I lost it at this






Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Anyway, unless you guize wanna do this on Saturday, gonna have to give it a miss due to band commitments.


Well you do have a gig coming up, so it's understandable.


----------



## James_Russell

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> The main meetup plan is still on the weekend as suggested. Anyone that told you that Monday was the main plan and day to get together had the wrong idea.












Forgive my retardation. On with your day gentleman


----------



## Monnet

I've been craving a hoegaarden for some time so I'll try and come along. My dog is sick though so I could bail last minute.


----------



## James_Russell

Cool if you make it along. 


Hope your dog is ok


----------



## General Specific

Yeah that's a pretty legit excuse man. Hope your dog is alright.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If I have Monday free and working transport I'm down to catch up with anyone.. I also wanted to mention a go karting meet up in the Melbourne Shyness and Social Anxiety Meet Up at meetup.com .. It'd definitely be cool if some of you could come along (only if karting is your kinda thing though).


----------



## General Specific

Oh yeah, I love go karting


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


>


Fewkin gewld.


----------



## J85HUA

sorry guys, can't do tomorrow, last minute family thing...


----------



## James_Russell

No worries josh 


Not sure what the attendence is supposed to be now for tomorrow? Maybe it's worth going for it next week, if it's more convenient for people. Seems like it may be a better idea.


----------



## General Specific




----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> A non-dolan meme?!


I was as surprised as you were.


----------



## General Specific




----------



## James_Russell

Was anybody planning to go see the movie Skyfall? I wanted to go see it but don't have anybody to go with. So going out on a limb and posting it here. If anybody wants to then feel free to message me. 


Or feel free to ignore this


----------



## General Specific

a pers0n said:


> Was anybody planning to go see the movie Skyfall? I wanted to go see it but don't have anybody to go with. So going out on a limb and posting it here. If anybody wants to then feel free to message me.
> Or feel free to ignore this


I was going to ignore your message out of spite but decided to reply. I'm probably seeing Skyfall with my Dad.


----------



## lmno1

Hi I'm new to this site. 31 f from Melbourne (obviously!). It would be nice to meet some people in Melbourne who understand SA.


----------



## General Specific

Welcome to the forum lmno. I like your username. It's like abcd but more hipster


----------



## James_Russell

More new people is always good. Welcome 


And good that your first post was in here. Priorities :b


----------



## General Specific

I hereby pledge to refrain from posting further Dolan pics in this thread.


----------



## lmno1

Aces_Shy said:


> Welcome to the forum lmno. I like your username. It's like abcd but more hipster


Thanks Aces/Shy! I hadn't really thought of my username in that way - interesting. (Some of the letters are my initials.) I'm not cool enough to be a hipster


----------



## lmno1

a pers0n said:


> More new people is always good. Welcome
> 
> And good that your first post was in here. Priorities :b


Thanks a pers0n! I'm glad there's a Melbourne section rather than just an Aussie section on this site.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Welcome aboard lmno


----------



## lmno1

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Welcome aboard lmno


Thanks Petrovsk Miznski! That username is a tough one to spell!


----------



## General Specific

lmno1 said:


> (Some of the letters are my initials.) cool


Half of those letters are my initials :b


----------



## lmno1

Aces_Shy said:


> Half of those letters are my initials :b


Ha! I wonder if we have the same initials


----------



## General Specific

That would be awkward.. but cool at the same time


----------



## J85HUA

a pers0n said:


> Was anybody planning to go see the movie Skyfall? I wanted to go see it but don't have anybody to go with. So going out on a limb and posting it here. If anybody wants to then feel free to message me.
> 
> Or feel free to ignore this


Sorry dude, as much as i want to see this film as quickly as possible and would otherwise joing you; it's a Father/Son BONDing thing for me too. 
So i have to wait until he can find the time...


----------



## J85HUA

lmno1 said:


> Hi I'm new to this site. 31 f from Melbourne (obviously!). It would be nice to meet some people in Melbourne who understand SA.


:wel

You will find help and support here on this site. It would seem mute of me to mention that we know how you feel, but i said it anyway.
Don't be surprised if the use of memes everywhere starts to do your head in though...

I like the username, anonimity win!

Make sure you keep an eye on this thread for the sporatic gatherings.
It's a good group of people in here.


----------



## J85HUA

Aces_Shy said:


> I hereby pledge to refrain from posting further Dolan pics in this thread.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

J85HUA said:


>


I think I will need to pick up from where Aces left off.


----------



## General Specific

J85HUA said:


> it's a Father/Son BONDing thing for me too.


----------



## James_Russell

Wow, and that one flew right over my head at first :lol


----------



## lmno1

J85HUA said:


> :wel
> 
> You will find help and support here on this site. It would seem mute of me to mention that we know how you feel, but i said it anyway.
> Don't be surprised if the use of memes everywhere starts to do your head in though...
> 
> I like the username, anonimity win!
> 
> Make sure you keep an eye on this thread for the sporatic gatherings.
> It's a good group of people in here.


Thanks J85HUA! It's great to see a Melbourne SA forum thingymabob so active. You can't really get away from memes these days and in fact it's hard to remember the net without memes! Your username is cool - who said you can't spell with numbers? I'll look out for the next gathering


----------



## lmno1

How's everyone coping with the heat? Can't wait for the cool change!!


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

lmno1 said:


> How's everyone coping with the heat? Can't wait for the cool change!!


----------



## General Specific

The heat isn't bothering me thanks to AC..


----------



## General Specific

I do have a headache though 


























(that's what she said)


----------



## lmno1

I stayed at work till 8.30 pm (I had some stuff to do) because there's air conditioning there and none at home. I'm getting air conditioning next week thank goodness!

Not sure I get that meme Petrovsk...I feel dumb or out of the loop.
Sorry to hear you have a headache Aces_Shy


----------



## General Specific

Damn.. that's a long day for you 
Thanks.. I'm sure it will be gone by the morning.


----------



## General Specific

What are y'all doing on Sunday?


----------



## lmno1

Yes it was a long day for me but it's quiet at work so I didn't work very hard during 9-5 and I have two jobs so I was able to do the other job (rather than doing it at home) to fill in the time while being cool. 

I'm free on Sunday. What were you thinking?


----------



## General Specific

I finished work at Midday today. That was another feels good man moment.

Jug lyfe, aka usual drinks at Asian Beer Cafe, Melbourne Central. Or we could go to another venue.


----------



## lmno1

That sounds good.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Y u gotta do Sunday 
Making me sad again


----------



## lmno1

That's a good question...Why Sunday? Is that the day when most people are free in here?


----------



## General Specific

Seems to be the usual day we go. I guess we could have it Saturday but I might not be able to make it.


----------



## lmno1

With me, it depends on the date rather than the day so if something is organised I'll see if I can make it or if I have something on.


----------



## General Specific

Okay


----------



## J85HUA

Wow you two were up late last night, couldn't sleep with the heat?
I was in bed, tossing and turning and having weird dreams, not really sleeping but not awake enough to get up...
Was a good afternoon for cold beer though...
Now i wake up this morning, drag myself to work and it's still 27 and muggy coz it's raining.
I think i'll have to drown myself in coffee to get through today, not even close to motivated or awake...

Not sure if i'll be able to do sunday, i'll keep my eyes peeled on what your plan is in case i get free.


----------



## lmno1

Well I'm an insomniac so I would have been up late regardless of the weather. I didn't have anything cold to drink other than water but I did discover a good food combo for hot nights - cucumber and hommus.

I hate that sort of sleep where you wake up unrefreshed. Thank goodness for coffee!


----------



## General Specific

I'm a nightowl when I don't have work the next day. Last night was a bad night for sleeping though.

I had a couple of cold beers after work yesterday. They seem to taste so much better on hot days


----------



## General Specific

Would tomorrow suit everyone better?


----------



## James_Russell

Tomorrow would be good for me. Who else is around tomorrow?

Asian Beer Cafe sounds like a plan.


----------



## James_Russell

I wasn't too uncomfortable in the heat yesterday. Went down to the beach in the morning then just chilled in front of a fan for the rest of the day lol. And had a few cold Ciders later on, mm always best on a hot day. Was an uncomfortable night though. Not a single sleep was given that day


----------



## lmno1

I'm partial to a cold cider on a hot day but they're good no matter what the weather is like. 

I could do late afternoon/early evening tomorrow or Sunday at this stage.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Later afternoon is fine if you can't make it earlier.
Also yes, I'm good for tomorrow, although I may have to leave a little earlier than usual because of track works on my train line


----------



## lmno1

ok. i'll see how things go.


----------



## General Specific

What time would you all like to meet up? Would 1:30pm be okay?


----------



## General Specific

Actually 2pm might be better.

lmno, Asian Beer Cafe is on level 3 of Melbourne Central. If you're driving in, the parking is cheaper across the road at QV.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

HEY ALL! I'm BACK!!!!
When do you all want to catch up? :boogie


----------



## General Specific

Welcome back Catherine. It's been a while..


----------



## General Specific

Cheers Petrovsk..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Props to Aces, lawlz.


----------



## James_Russell

See you all tomorrow people


----------



## James_Russell

:lol railroad and aces


----------



## lmno1

Thanks for the info Aces Shy. I've got Petrovsk's number so will be able to find you guys although I have no idea what anyone looks like. Look forward to meeting everyone who is going tomorrow.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

a pers0n said:


> I wasn't too uncomfortable in the heat yesterday. Went down to the beach in the morning then just chilled in front of a fan for the rest of the day lol. And had a few cold Ciders later on, mm always best on a hot day. Was an uncomfortable night though. Not a single sleep was given that day


Did you get out dem speedoz bor


----------



## James_Russell

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Did you get out dem speedoz bor


Most of the day was more like this tbh :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I will be at Asian Beer Cafe by 12pm with a separate SA group posse (4 of us), we shall join crew at the stroke of 2.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

a pers0n said:


> See you all tomorrow people


One does not simply create Sean Bean memes pertaining to 'jug lyfe' and not immediately gain legendary cult status. :lol


----------



## General Specific

a pers0n said:


> :lol railroad and aces


----------



## General Specific

lmno1 said:


> I have no idea what anyone looks like. Look forward to meeting everyone who is going tomorrow.


I will wear a black and white striped tie if that helps.


----------



## lmno1

Thanks Aces. That will help.


----------



## Laura1990

See you guys tomorrow! It'll be nice to meet you Imno1


----------



## SolitaryMan

I think ill come along as well, perhaps late afternoon though, see you guys later!


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> Was going to see Skyfall with a_pers0n but Oriloff > Daniel Craig. Anyone up for a movie next Sat?


----------



## J85HUA

damn, did i miss out on juglyfe yesterday?


----------



## lmno1

Nice to meet you Petrovsk, a_pers0n, SolitaryMan, Aces last night.

I look forward to meeting some more Melbourne peeps at the next gathering.


----------



## General Specific

J85HUA said:


> damn, did i miss out on juglyfe yesterday?


Sorry dude, we changed the day to Saturday because it seemed that suited more people.


----------



## General Specific

Nice meeting you too, lmno. At least I know what the l in your name stands for now


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> Sounds good to me.


----------



## SolitaryMan

It was good seeing everyone again, and it was nice meeting lmno1, hopefully see you all again at another gathering soon.


----------



## lmno1

Cheers Aces_Shy and SolitaryMan. (As great as everyone's username is, it's nice to know everyone's real name) 

Would anyone be interested in mini golf at Docklands sometime in the near future?

http://www.glowgolf.com.au/


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

lmno1 said:


> Cheers Aces_Shy and SolitaryMan. (As great as everyone's username is, it's nice to know everyone's real name)
> 
> Would anyone be interested in mini golf at Docklands sometime in the near future?
> 
> http://www.glowgolf.com.au/


It had never crossed my mind to suggest mini-golf, mostly because I had never knew there was one so close to the CBD.
Sounds cool


----------



## lmno1

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> It had never crossed my mind to suggest mini-golf, mostly because I had never knew there was one so close to the CBD.
> Sounds cool


I only know about this place because I've been before. Mini golf is a bit cheesy but a lot of fun!


----------



## General Specific

I've been to that glow in the dark mini golf and it's great fun


----------



## lmno1

Yeah mini golf is pretty great, but glow in the dark mini golf is GREAT!


----------



## General Specific

Greater


----------



## SolitaryMan

Glow in the dark mini golf! Sounds great, Ill go


----------



## lmno1

Aces_Shy said:


> Greater





PHP:




Greatest


----------



## lmno1

Noice SolitaryMan.

I hope we can organise a good group of peeps


----------



## General Specific

lmno1 said:


> Greatest


Touche


----------



## ElectricEnigma

It would also nice to go karting sometime. I wouldn't mind some real life Mario Kart action. Especially on the faster adult go karts.


----------



## General Specific

Oh yeah, we keep meaning to do go karting. Would you prefer an indoor or outdoor track?


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Aces_Shy said:


> Oh yeah, we keep meaning to do go karting. Would you prefer an indoor or outdoor track?


Either. Just as long as the karts are decent.


----------



## James_Russell

Karting and that Mini Golf would be good ones . Hopefully we can get a few people up for both


----------



## J85HUA

Both Go Karting and Mini Golf sound Good, didn't know they did Glowinthedark MiniGolf...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'll +2 for karting


----------



## lmno1

Great to see some interest in mini golf 

Would Saturday 29/12 or 05/01 suit people?


----------



## James_Russell

29th works for me, if others are around that weekend.


----------



## General Specific

I should be free on the 29th..


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I'll +2 for karting


Intradesting


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Intradesting


:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> Intradesting


You know it homeboy


----------



## General Specific

Anybody interested in an Asian Beer Cafe meetup this Saturday? Laser tag and go karting probably need more notice.


----------



## J85HUA

i can't do this saturday but at this stage i'm free on sunday?


----------



## James_Russell

I could only do saturday if we have one this weekend :/. And if we do saturday I may have a +1 since an sas friend is over from Perth this week and said she'd be up for coming along


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Saturday for the Perthian, I can dig it


----------



## General Specific

I need to work Saturday now but could probably come for a bit afterwards.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Awww yeah tonight, my band playing for the first time


----------



## lmno1

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Awww yeah tonight, my band playing for the first time


Good luck!


----------



## lmno1

I could do next Saturday at Asian Beer Cafe but not this Saturday.

Should I just put the date for mini golf at Docklands for Saturday 29th Dec? 
I wonder if the date is further in the future if more people would turn up or if it's better to stick with a date that's not too far away...


----------



## General Specific

I've noticed more people show up when it's a last minute thing.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

^Lol yeah pretty much.

As for last night, no, we didn't do Rebecca Black, seeing as how it wasn't Friday

Didn't make it to the grand final of the competition, most likely due to lack of ticket sales lol (judged on various criteria, including how many people your band brings to the gig), but we're playing a semi final at some point in the future.
Had a ton of fun last night and was awesome to see some of you SAS guys come to meet the band/see us play.


----------



## J85HUA

Glad you had a good night with your band on Wed Harry.
Sorry I missed it. The youtube clips are good...

So is Saturday at the Asian Beer Cafe a go?
I've got a few free hours midday, i could swing in if people are going to be there?


----------



## lmno1

Okay, I'll say 28th Dec for the mini golf and see what happens. 

Glad the band thing went well, Petrovsk  Maybe I'll come and see your band sometime.


----------



## James_Russell

I think we were planning about 1ish but can make it a little earlier if needed. Would be cool if you could drop in 

Anybody else around?


----------



## J85HUA

Don't go in early on my account; i'm working til midday, so i wouldn't be in there until about 1ish anyways. 
At this stage, i should be able to drop in for a couple of hours before i go to an Xmas BBQ.


----------



## James_Russell

Ok sounds good :yes


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I shall be there


----------



## casesensitive

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> ^Lol yeah pretty much.
> 
> As for last night, no, we didn't do Rebecca Black, seeing as how it wasn't Friday
> 
> Didn't make it to the grand final of the competition, most likely due to lack of ticket sales lol (judged on various criteria, including how many people your band brings to the gig), but we're playing a semi final at some point in the future.
> Had a ton of fun last night and was awesome to see some of you SAS guys come to meet the band/see us play.


Congratulations for the gig the other night, Harry. Doesn't matter you didn't make it to the final. You're awesome for getting up there and doing it. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## General Specific

I might be able to come between work and my work's Christmas party if you guys are still there later in the afternoon.


----------



## James_Russell

Well, happy hour doesn't start till 4 sooo... :b


----------



## General Specific

Works out alright then. Be sure to set an alarm on your phone. You wouldn't want to waste a minute of jug lyfe


----------



## Elad

So jealous of you melbournians with your meetups, fingers crossed I'm moving for the end of next year.


----------



## casesensitive

Elad said:


> So jealous of you melbournians with your meetups, fingers crossed I'm moving for the end of next year.


You should Elad, it's the place to be for kiwis.


----------



## catcharay

Elad said:


> So jealous of you melbournians with your meetups, fingers crossed I'm moving for the end of next year.


You are seriously considering? wow! The Melbourne people are great..

Blake and me have been talking about a trip to NZ (he has family there) in June or July during my break..so maybe catch you then


----------



## James_Russell

Would anybody be interested in doing a BBQ again in the new year? That was good last time and might be a pretty cool meetup to do again. 

Maybe the 1st or 2nd weekend in january if people are around :stu


----------



## General Specific

I like the sound of that


----------



## lmno1

Good idea, a pers0n


----------



## Laura1990

I'd like that too! Sounds nice


----------



## Anyanka

I can't guarantee it, but I should be available for a BBQ then. Depending on where it is being held.


----------



## sda

I too am tempted to come... assuming I am still in Melbourne by then. But then again always a bit reluctant (and anxious) to gatecrash an existing group.


----------



## James_Russell

Veruca said:


> I can't guarantee it, but I should be available for a BBQ then. Depending on where it is being held.


Would be good to see you there if you can. Always good to have new faces .

And welcome!



sda said:


> I too am tempted to come... assuming I am still in Melbourne by then. But then again always a bit reluctant (and anxious) to gatecrash an existing group.


People are very welcoming here, we all have anxiety too so can understand that you'd be nervous. But we won't bite . If you can make it would be good to see you :yes


----------



## SolitaryMan

A bbq sounds good, I missed the last one, so Ill go depending on the date


----------



## Laura1990

sda said:


> I too am tempted to come... assuming I am still in Melbourne by then. But then again always a bit reluctant (and anxious) to gatecrash an existing group.


Everyone is really welcoming and lovely. I know it's a bit scary- I was really nervous the first time I went. There's been quite a few newbies lately and they just become part of the group right away 
It'll be nice to meet you if you decide to come.


----------



## lmno1

sda said:


> I too am tempted to come... assuming I am still in Melbourne by then. But then again always a bit reluctant (and anxious) to gatecrash an existing group.


I've only been to one gathering and everyone was very nice and welcoming. Better to take a chance and be a bit uncomfortable than stay at home.


----------



## lmno1

Is there still interest in glow in the dark mini golf at Docklands next Saturday (29th)? Would people prefer during the day or night? It would be nice to have something to eat/drink before or after the mini golf.


----------



## casesensitive

Sounds good. This time I vote going with Aces idea of bringing your own meat.


----------



## casesensitive

lmno1 said:


> Is there still interest in glow in the dark mini golf at Docklands next Saturday (29th)? Would people prefer during the day or night? It would be nice to have something to eat/drink before or after the mini golf.


Mini golf would be fun. Don't think i'll make this one. People watching me do.....stuff makes me particularly anxious.

Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## James_Russell

lmno1 said:


> Is there still interest in glow in the dark mini golf at Docklands next Saturday (29th)? Would people prefer during the day or night? It would be nice to have something to eat/drink before or after the mini golf.


I assumed that this was still going ahead yeah.

At night might be cooler, I guess just whichever is more convenient for people.


----------



## General Specific

casesensitive said:


> Sounds good. This time I vote going with Aces idea of bringing your own meat.


Yeah I think I'll just bring a few snags to share, so food doesn't get wasted. I don't generally eat much.


----------



## General Specific

lmno1 said:


> Is there still interest in glow in the dark mini golf at Docklands next Saturday (29th)? Would people prefer during the day or night? It would be nice to have something to eat/drink before or after the mini golf.


I would prefer night. Maybe we could get dinner beforehand?


----------



## lmno1

casesensitive said:


> Mini golf would be fun. Don't think i'll make this one. People watching me do.....stuff makes me particularly anxious.
> 
> Hope you guys have a great time.


That's a shame casesensitive. If you change your mind, please come along. It would be nice to meet another Melbourne chick


----------



## lmno1

Evening works better for me also. Perhaps we could go to Harbour Town Hotel beforehand? It's near the mini golf but I'm open to suggestions if anyone knows somewhere better.


----------



## General Specific

Never been to Harbour Town hotel but it works for me


----------



## General Specific




----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

^dem puppy eyes.

Evening, so like what? 5pm? 5:30?


----------



## lmno1

Aces_Shy said:


>


Ha! Very cute Aces. Merry Christmas and all that junk to you too!


----------



## lmno1

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> ^dem puppy eyes.
> 
> Evening, so like what? 5pm? 5:30?


Hmmm...I was thinking about 6 pm if that works for everyone?


----------



## General Specific

I would have preferred 6:03 PM but I guess 6 PM is ok.


----------



## lmno1

Aces_Shy said:


> I would have preferred 6:03 PM but I guess 6 PM is ok.


Geez, wouldn't want to be difficult! Not waiting around for latecomers.


----------



## James_Russell

:lol 


So ok meeting at 6pm outside harbour town hotel? I think I could manage that


----------



## lmno1

a pers0n said:


> :lol
> 
> So ok meeting at 6pm outside harbour town hotel? I think I could manage that


Hehe Great see you then!


----------



## SolitaryMan

Ok Ill see you guys at 6pm!


----------



## lonesomeboy

you guys should post some pics of your outings


----------



## lmno1

SolitaryMan said:


> Ok Ill see you guys at 6pm!


See you then, SolitaryMan!


----------



## lmno1

spoonman said:


> Should I be concerned that the Mini Golf place is also offering a Coffin Ride simulation? At least it's close to the Ferris Wheel - I suppose they have to be prepared.


I know, isn't that a strange ride to offer? (And yes, conveniently located lol) What nut job wants to experience being stuck inside a coffin?? Maybe someone will try it and tell us what it's like eek.


----------



## lmno1

lonesomeboy said:


> you guys should post some pics of your outings


Why don't you come along and have a look-see for yourself, fellow Melbournian?


----------



## lmno1

spoonman said:


> It's probably a lot like taking public transport, except there are no ticket inspectors to bug you along the way. Well, except for the ferryman.


I'd probably prefer Charon. Those ticket inspectors can be rather intimidating!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> Haha yes - and don't forget PSOs.


Yeah Morky, don't forget the PSO's.

...

..

.

:haha


----------



## lmno1

spoonman said:


> Haha yes - and don't forget PSOs.


Oh dear. Vicoria Police look so desperate for people to apply to become PSOs. I don't think I'll be changing careers to that line of work any time lol


----------



## James_Russell

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Yeah Morky, don't forget the PSO's.
> 
> ...
> 
> ..
> 
> .
> 
> :haha


I'm not likely to 










Always wanted to use that gif


----------



## Laura1990

lonesomeboy said:


> you guys should post some pics of your outings


I'll take some at the next meet up I attend


----------



## Owl-99

Seriously what do you guys talk about ?


----------



## General Specific

The weather mostly.


----------



## lmno1

It's rather mild today and over the next few days. Shooting up to 37 degrees on Thursday though, yikes! Hmmm...now what will I talk about tomorrow?

So who's going tomorrow? I hope to meet some new people as well as see the people I've already met.


----------



## General Specific

Be there with bells on


----------



## lmno1

Aces_Shy said:


> Be there with bells on


Good, we'll hear when you arrive


----------



## lonesomeboy

lmno1 said:


> Why don't you come along and have a look-see for yourself, fellow Melbournian?


Thanks for the offer, but I've tried these events before and it wasn't a pleasant experience for me personally.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Drink prices are looking pretty steep at Harbour Town Hotel, hmm.

But yeah, I'm definitely on for tomorrow


----------



## James_Russell

Yep I'm still coming. 


Though you've stolen my opening line about the weather. Damn you


----------



## lmno1

lonesomeboy said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I've tried these events before and it wasn't a pleasant experience for me personally.


I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe you'll change your mind in the future and give us Melbourne SASers a chance. Everyone is really nice in my experience, although I've only been to one gathering! lol


----------



## lmno1

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Drink prices are looking pretty steep at Harbour Town Hotel, hmm.
> 
> But yeah, I'm definitely on for tomorrow


I didn't even think to look at drink prices. Maybe after mini golf, if people feel like it, we could find somewhere cheaper for a couple of drinks.


----------



## lmno1

a pers0n said:


> Yep I'm still coming.
> 
> Though you've stolen my opening line about the weather. Damn you


Let us pray for a freak storm!


----------



## General Specific

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Drink prices are looking pretty steep at Harbour Town Hotel, hmm.
> 
> But yeah, I'm definitely on for tomorrow


You know what that means..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> You know what that means..












Woll Smoth?


----------



## sda

So the shindig is happening still happening? Got 1 more spot for a out of towner?... is it too late? In any case I am still umming and arring over whether I should come.


----------



## James_Russell

the meetup on saturday? Yes there is still a spot so come, dont umm or ah


----------



## lmno1

sda said:


> So the shindig is happening still happening? Got 1 more spot for a out of towner?... is it too late? In any case I am still umming and arring over whether I should come.


Dinner and mini golf is definitely still on tonight. Come along!

Meeting at Harbour Town Hotel at 6 pm.

http://harbourtownhotel.com.au/


----------



## sda

*I am down to just arrhring...
Okaly Dokaly... I will be there!*


----------



## sda

spoonman said:


> Was good to catch up with folks before New Year - that 18th hole was a shocker though. If I knew there was going to be a darts championship on the big screen at Young and Jacksons I would've booked tickets well in advance to secure a seat.


Yeah that hole was a shocker... especially since I couldn't cheat properly on that hole!

I wonder if they let you take BYO.... BYO seats 

It was good to catch up with everybody yesterday. Great bunch of people. Very friendly and welcoming!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Morky: "Mini golf meetup; nek minnit clubbing 'til 6am."
Me: "LOL".


----------



## General Specific

Great meetup guys. Was nice to meet you sda 



Railroad Cancellation said:


> Morky: "Mini golf meetup; nek minnit clubbing 'til 6am."
> Me: "LOL".


Oh Morky you so crazy..


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah was nice meeting you sda. Hope you make it to another one some time


----------



## SolitaryMan

It was good seeing everyone again, and it was nice meeting you sda


----------



## catcharay

Happy New Year all!!


----------



## Laura1990

Happy New Year everyone! xx


----------



## sda

Happy New year all! 

Thanks for the welcome folks!

-SDA


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## lmno1

Good meet up on Saturday guys! Nice to meet you sda and spoonman.


Happy New Year Melbourne peeps! I hope 2013 is a good year for all.


----------



## Anyanka

Happy New Year all!

Is the BBQ still planned for this January?


----------



## James_Russell

Yes, don't have an exact date yet. But any weekend after this one would be fine for me.

Whenever is convenient for most people I guess. How would Saturday the 12th at Albert Park be for everybody?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I think Laura has had a great idea for a bbq at her place for some time. Would be great to get everyone together? Maybe even Dolan could come along with me *nudge*


----------



## Laura1990

Suits me  I shan't bring the little one this time. Too stressful having to watch her the whole time and makes it hard to talk to people.


----------



## Laura1990

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I think Laura has had a great idea for a bbq at her place for some time. Would be great to get everyone together? Maybe even Dolan could come along with me *nudge*


Oh yeah, I'm happy to have it at my place if that suits anyone. Not sure how easy it is for everyone to get to Doncaster East though, as there's no train station. 
But I have a massive backyard and a BBQ.


----------



## General Specific

But Laura your place doesn't have a lake with Swans.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

...on the other hand, it does a kitchen with a sizeable fridge and a pleasant toilet that IS NOT public.

The proximity to the train station could be irksome for some people however.


----------



## Haruhi

BBQ sounds nice =) also east doncaster is fairly close to me, so i may be up for coming if ends up happening. Then again it seems theres a pretty decent size social group forming of these meetings, which adds fair bit of pressure.


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> ...on the other hand, it does a kitchen with a sizeable fridge and a pleasant toilet that IS NOT public.


Hmm this is true..


----------



## Laura1990

Haruhi said:


> BBQ sounds nice =) also east doncaster is fairly close to me, so i may be up for coming if ends up happening. Then again it seems theres a pretty decent size social group forming of these meetings, which adds fair bit of pressure.


There's quite a few newbies now that have only been to one or two meets and haven't yet met everyone, so you wouldn't be the only one that is meeting people for the first time. 
Everyone is really nice and welcoming. No pressure


----------



## James_Russell

well hey if you're offering your place as a venue that could be nice. no station would be a pain though


----------



## Laura1990

There's plenty of buses that stop right near me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


>


:lol


----------



## Laura1990

Well if you guys want to, I'm happy to have it at my place. Maybe not the 12th though because my sister's baby is due. How is the weekend after- the 19th- for everyone?


----------



## James_Russell

19th works


----------



## General Specific

All jokes about Swans aside, I think Albert Park would be more central to everyone and easier to get to. That is a nice offer though Laura.


----------



## James_Russell

This is true. Would be a long journey for some of us. City is usually most convenient for everyone


----------



## harrison

Count me in for the next barby - will be good to see you guys again.


----------



## J85HUA

Hey everyone, 
Hope you all had an enjoyable Christmas / New Year wherever you were...
I know it didnt take me long to forget about work and having to get up early with an alarm, i wanted to smash my phone to pieces this morning when it started making strange noises to interupt my slumber.

I'm definitely in for a BBQ if there's one coming up.


----------



## catcharay

I will try to make it this time..hopefully it won't be too hot cos I'm a whinger when there's too much heat lol


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> Peasant Wagon.jpg


hahaha!


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

spoonman said:


>


:lol:lol



Aces_Shy said:


> All jokes about Swans aside, I think Albert Park would be more central to everyone and easier to get to. That is a nice offer though Laura.





a pers0n said:


> This is true. Would be a long journey for some of us. City is usually most convenient for everyone


+1

Would be a 4 hour round trip, maybe even longer for me, to Doncaster


----------



## James_Russell

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Would be a 4 hour round trip, maybe even longer for me, to Doncaster


Would be about the same for me. Thinking city is much better for this time.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

There's no denying it's central to everyone and more openly accessible. Count me in for the next one. I'll have to get the singlet and shorts out, so errbody be sure to bring your sunglasses.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I'll have to get the singlet and shorts out, so errbody be sure to bring your sunglasses.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


>


I have radioactive legs... :blank


----------



## General Specific

So does Saturday the 19th still work for everyone?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Aces_Shy said:


> So does Saturday the 19th still work for everyone?


Kinda but gots ta leave early that day if it's on the 19th


----------



## James_Russell

19th at Albert Park. This sounds good


----------



## General Specific

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Kinda but gots ta leave early that day if it's on the 19th


Harry why must you always be difficult?


----------



## casesensitive

Sounds good, I'll be there.


----------



## General Specific

Yay!


----------



## lmno1

I can't make this one. I hope you guys have fun


----------



## SolitaryMan

Would anyone be interested in catching up this Saturday, maybe get dinner/drinks somewhere in the city?


----------



## James_Russell

I'm still in for this. Could give Asian Beer Cafe another try and hope my friend the bouncer isn't there :b


----------



## General Specific

I would be up for that. I'm going to a birthday dinner Saturday night but I can come beforehand.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'll bring Frank along.


----------



## General Specific

Good idea!


----------



## General Specific

I would prefer late arvo if that suits everyone?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I'd been keen for middle-ish/later afternoon, around 2:30/3 o'clock


----------



## James_Russell

3ish would be ok for me. Was originally thinking around 4 or something so yeah that works.


----------



## General Specific

Will you be able to hold out for an hour while you wait for cheap jug hour?


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> Will you be able to hold out for an hour while you wait for cheap jug hour?


Can live the cheap pizza lyfe in the mean time


----------



## General Specific

a pers0n said:


> Can live the cheap pizza lyfe in the mean time


Mm I forgot about dem pizzas.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

We'll see how we go cuz I'm busy during the morning, and will have to drop my bike off in the early afternoon. We may or may not make it, but we'll give it a shot.


----------



## SolitaryMan

Ill be there late afternoon, maybe 5, see you guys tomorrow


----------



## ElectricEnigma

I should really catch up with you all, its been awhile. I can't come this week because I am already all booked but I should come to the next bbq.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sorry I missed you guys yesterday, was pretty wrecked by the time we got everything done. See ya'll at the barbie next w/e nonetheless.


----------



## catcharay

Hope to see y'all too..I don't know what to bring..


----------



## General Specific

Fairy bread?


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Bring meat and only meat. Everything should be meat. Even our drinks should liquified, carbonated meat.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

ElectricEnigma said:


> Bring meat and only meat. Everything should be meat. *Even our drinks should liquified, carbonated meat.*


----------



## General Specific




----------



## Laura1990

Is the BBQ this Saturday? I'll bring desserty


----------



## lmno1

Hey guys, there was some talk of go karting not a long ago. It's not really my thing but I came across this deal through Cudo which I think is pretty good. The place is in Sunshine and the deal is $19 for 80 laps. If the link below doesn't work, just check out the Cudo website. Oh and the deal finishes on Sunday so you'd need to purchase the deal by then.

http://cudo.com.au/melbourne/embrace-your-need-for-speed-at-formula-e-go-karts


----------



## General Specific

That is really cheap! I would be up for it


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Looks like there may be about 6 females at the BBQ this time around, I think that would have to be a new record if my maths is correct. So other ladies do not be discouraged by the seeming disparity in gender ratio!


----------



## General Specific

What time are we meeting at Albert Park? Same section as last time?

That would be nice if you brought dessert again, Laura


----------



## James_Russell

1 seems like a decent time to meet. 

Yeah same section as last time, now that we all know where it is :b

Also should probably decide who is bringing what...
Considering how much was left over last time we definitely won't need as much meat


----------



## casesensitive

I finish work at 1pm so I should get there about 1.02pm 

I have $0.00 so I will bring a pie from the back of my freezer


----------



## Aussiery

Im moving to melbourne at the end of february to live with my sister i would love to meet you guys but i think i will be to scared of you guys especially of Laura i think i could handle meeting other people but not her she is the most stunning beautiful looking woman i have ever seen in my life that includes famous people it even includes Miranda Kerr is she really that beautiful in real life.I would **** myself talking to her im serious.


----------



## harrison

Aussiery said:


> Im moving to melbourne at the end of february to live with my sister i would love to meet you guys but i think i will be to scared of you guys especially of Laura i think i could handle meeting other people but not her she is the most stunning beautiful looking woman i have ever seen in my life that includes famous people it even includes Miranda Kerr is she really that beautiful in real life.I would **** myself talking to her im serious.


Yes, she really does look like that.  But she's not scary, you should come along some time - she won't bite.


----------



## General Specific

Would somebody please remind me which road our section of the park is on?


----------



## General Specific

Aussiery said:


> Im moving to melbourne at the end of february to live with my sister i would love to meet you guys but i think i will be to scared of you guys especially of Laura i think i could handle meeting other people but not her she is the most stunning beautiful looking woman i have ever seen in my life that includes famous people it even includes Miranda Kerr is she really that beautiful in real life.I would **** myself talking to her im serious.


There's no need to be scared about meeting our group. We are quite welcoming to newcomers.

I hope you feel more confident about the whole thing by the time you move down


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


> Would somebody please remind me which road our section of the park is on?


Albert, and between Aquatic and Lakeside Drives


----------



## J85HUA

i'm gonna have to skip this BBQ unfortunately, i've got to work Saturday arvo.
You lot have fun, hope i can catch up with you all soon.


----------



## casesensitive

So what are we bringing? I'm happy to BYO, I probably wont eat much.


----------



## catcharay

I will probably get some food from the deli section at the supermarket..like cheese, crackers, some meat slices etc..


----------



## General Specific

I will bring sausages and bread to share with everyone. I don't eat much either.


----------



## James_Russell

Well if meat is covered I'll just bring along some extra bread and some drinks. But could probably bring a bit of extra meat as well if needed.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Shall I be in charge of the goon?


----------



## James_Russell

spoonman said:


> I was surprised Morky didn't beat you to it.


Believe it or not I was _planning_ on not drinking at this one. So goon isn't going to be on my shopping list :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Mork pls, shall I bring a classic?


----------



## James_Russell

raylerod pls. notsureifsrs about the goon. I was actually serious about the not drinking tomorrow thing.


However, If there happened to be some there for whatever strange reason I'm sure I could indulge


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Albert, and between Aquatic and Lakeside Drives


Cheers bor

Bring Goon if you like but I won't really be able to indulge as I'm driving.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

So its a 1pm, Jan 19th aka tomorrow? At Albert Park? What should I bring? Do we have enough drinks?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

ElectricEnigma said:


> So its a 1pm, Jan 19th aka tomorrow? At Albert Park? What should I bring? Do we have enough drinks?


12:45-1, at Albert Park yes. 
Bring I dunno and enough drinks I dunno


----------



## casesensitive

Hey Guys, 

I'll probably have lunch at work. So I won't be eating at the BBQ if you're ok with that. Thought I'd just come and say hi.


----------



## catcharay

^ it was good to see you and the rest again ..it was a beautiful day to have it ..also, nice meeting the new ppl, hope to see you again..


----------



## General Specific

That was a nice afternoon 

I'm glad the S54 Swan graced us with its presence.

(photo courtesy of Frank)


----------



## SolitaryMan

Good BBQ, it was great seeing everyone again and meeting all the people I hadn't met before


----------



## timmy01

Hey guys, it was nice seeing everyone that came to Albert Park on Saturday. Thanks to those that organised it.

Great photo of the swan Matt/Frank.


----------



## SolitaryMan

Is anyone interested in doing something this long weekend? Perhaps go somewhere a bit different, like ‘People Market’ in Collingwood? 

It’s basically an outdoor area with different vendors that sell the usual things you find at a market, like art, jewelry, clothes and food/drinks. 

However it’s a little bit unique in the sense that it’s much smaller than most markets and everything is sold out of old shipping containers which enclose a large courtyard. It’s like a massive beer-garden/market, it’s also very arty, everything is really cheap, there’s music and it has a nice atmosphere.

Drinks - $3 pots beer/cider (happy hour only), $10 cocktails. 

On Sundays it’s open from 12pm-10pm, so perhaps we could start there, maybe meet in the afternoon sometime?

Address: 64-68 Stanley Street, Collingwood

????


----------



## James_Russell

I'm in for this. Had wanted to check that place out, sounds good.


----------



## lmno1

Here's the link peeps. It's a very cool place to just sit and relax 

http://www.peoplesmarket.com.au/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Also, jug lyfe for the usual chaps, Sunday night 7pm onwards?

I might try and make it too btw Sam


----------



## Laura1990

That place looks awesome. I'd love to check it out  I shall try to make it.


----------



## General Specific

That sounds awesome Sam, unfortunately I will be away this weekend.


----------



## sda

That looks like a funky place. I am back in town, so if you folk are still on for it, please post/PM... and I will try and make it. 

-sda


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

What time are we aiming for? 12, 1 , 2, 3pm??


----------



## Laura1990

I can't make it, but next time


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> Sounds like a front for the international slave trade.
> The presence of shipping containers and an art exhibit called COMA doesn't ease my concerns much... :/
> 
> Does 2 or 3pm suit folks? Whatever the time, count me in.


I told a_pers0n 1pm, so I'll try meet him then.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

1pm sounds good.
Most likely will come tomorrow.
Will be heading off (relatively) early though, heading to the Espy to see a band with some mates.



sda said:


> That looks like a funky place. I am back in town, so if you folk are still on for it, please post/PM... and I will try and make it.
> 
> -sda


Come along, always good to catch up again.


----------



## catcharay

I would love to go but I'm very busy for a while..but if in the future someone suggests it I want to go


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

catcharay said:


> I would love to go but I'm very busy for a while..but if in the future someone suggests it I want to go


Busy painting the house?


----------



## catcharay

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Busy painting the house?


 Wow you are on top of things lol 
But yeah that's true! Hope the rest of you have fun...take pics if you can


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

catcharay said:


> Wow you are on top of things lol
> But yeah that's true! Hope the rest of you have fun...take pics if you can


Haha well you did mention it somewhere.. Anyway, hope your w/e is fruitful.


----------



## SolitaryMan

Ok see you guys tomorrow sometime in the afternoon


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I may be a bit late, but I should still be coming


----------



## sda

I will be there... hopefully by 1pm. 

Yeah it would be great to catchup with you too.. Petrovsk

SDA


----------



## Aussiery

I posted a message 13 days ago saying im moving to melbourne i also said laura was beautiful since then she has removed her photos and banned herself if i was ever going to meet you guys when i move down there is no chance now.I thought i was getting better but im back to square one.


----------



## catcharay

Aussiery said:


> I posted a message 13 days ago saying im moving to melbourne i also said laura was beautiful since then she has removed her photos and banned herself if i was ever going to meet you guys when i move down there is no chance now.I thought i was getting better but im back to square one.


I don't say this to be mean but I just feel like spelling it out to you since social anxiety often means we can't relate to others in a conventional manner, or we do so in ways which makes people feel uneasy.

Your intentions are extremely nice to express so forthright your thoughts about Laura but I think in this situation, even if you may think all those things, it was best not to say it out loud.

It's similar to closet fb stalkers (I confess!), even though you stalk don't let it be known until you're on really close terms with that person when you can joke lightly about it..otherwise some ppl may feel uneasy or think you are creepy and maybe won't even give you a second look however good a person you are- it's just the impression you create..

Anyhow, I didn't mean to sound preachy; I outright told a friend once that talking on his phone in the cinema was not normal social convention. Yes! he didn't think it was rude 0_0


----------



## Aussiery

I understand what you are saying but i didnt mean anything by it i dont stalk people as usual i make a dick of my self.


----------



## General Specific




----------



## lmno1

Aces_Shy said:


>


opcorn


----------



## lmno1

I was wondering if there was any interest in a ladies only gathering? I haven't met any SAS females from this thread yet (I couldn't attend the recent picnic unfortunately) and it would be nice to meet some.  
I was thinking brunch or lunch in the city or inner city this month or next month.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

lmno1 said:


> I was wondering if there was any interest in a ladies only gathering? I haven't met any SAS females from this thread yet (I couldn't attend the recent picnic unfortunately) and it would be nice to meet some.
> I was thinking brunch or lunch in the city or inner city this month or next month.


You should either a). Get a barrage of females wanting to attend, or b). The distinct sound of tumble weeds traversing unrelenting nothingness.


----------



## catcharay

No I would totally love to have a ladies day!


----------



## Katiie

lmno1 said:


> I was wondering if there was any interest in a ladies only gathering? I haven't met any SAS females from this thread yet (I couldn't attend the recent picnic unfortunately) and it would be nice to meet some.
> I was thinking brunch or lunch in the city or inner city this month or next month.


I'd be up for that!


----------



## General Specific

lmno1 said:


> I was wondering if there was any interest in a ladies only gathering? I haven't met any SAS females from this thread yet (I couldn't attend the recent picnic unfortunately) and it would be nice to meet some.
> I was thinking brunch or lunch in the city or inner city this month or next month.


That's a good idea. Might make some of the girls here feel more comfortable about attending meet ups.


----------



## catcharay

I know, it's a really good idea..don't know why I hadn't thought of that..


----------



## lmno1

Great to see some interest in a ladies gathering! catcharay and Katiie, perhaps we should aim for a date at the end of February or start of March as it will give other females who are passing by this thread time to respond?


----------



## Katiie

Yes, I think that's a great idea


----------



## catcharay

Yeah I think give it some time to see any other ladies who may be interested..I think it will be fun..


----------



## Mia Q

*pokes head in* 

Hello 

*goes M.I.A*


----------



## lmno1

Mia Q said:


> *pokes head in*
> 
> Hello
> 
> *goes M.I.A*


G'day Mia!


----------



## General Specific

So is there still going to be a unisex meetup again soon?


----------



## James_Russell

It's been a while. Would be up for doing something next weekend if anyone is around.


----------



## lmno1

Hi catcharay, Katiie and any other female Melb SASers that are interested in a ladies only gathering. How does brunch/lunch sound on Saturday 16 March at Time Out Cafe at Federation Square (it's easy to get to for drivers and public transport users) sound? I'm open to suggestions/comments!


----------



## lmno1

Aces_Shy said:


> So is there still going to be a unisex meetup again soon?


I'm still interested in unisex gatherings. I hope I didn't hijack the thread as it's been pretty quiet lately!


----------



## General Specific

Lately? :b


----------



## catcharay

I look forward to 16 of March!


----------



## lmno1

Aces_Shy said:


> Lately? :b


Yes, I suppose it has been quiet for a while lol


----------



## lmno1

catcharay said:


> I look forward to 16 of March!


Me too!


----------



## General Specific

It's been a while since we've had an Asian Beer Cafe meetup, so a couple of us are going there on Saturday at 1.30 pm.

Guys and girls are welcome to come along


----------



## Monnet

It's been awhile since I've gone to a meet. Count me in.


----------



## ltrain

Hello again people. Every now and again I make an appearance here on this site and thought now is a good time. What is the upcoming event?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You are quite welcome (along with anyone else) to join myself and a couple of friends on Saturday afternoon/ evening 5pm onwards at Harbour Town, Docklands for some dinner and drinks and subsequently a short round of ice skating. The place to meet will be at Nando's.


----------



## Cascades

Anyone in Melbourne (southeast), around my age wanna see a movie sometime? Girl's or guy's I dont mind.


----------



## ltrain

Cascades said:


> Anyone in Melbourne (southeast), around my age wanna see a movie sometime? Girl's or guy's I dont mind.


Is a movie really a great idea for people that don't know each other? I can imagine strangers sitting together in uncomfortable silence in the cinema lol. I'd assume there would need to be some sort of getting to know you type thing beforehand...

Either way I'm probably out as I am in Brunswick.


----------



## ltrain

Railroad Cancellation said:


> You are quite welcome (along with anyone else) to join myself and a couple of friends on Friday afternoon/ evening 5pm onwards at Harbour Town, Docklands for some dinner and drinks and subsequently a short round of ice skating. The place to meet will be at Nando's.


Unfortunately I won't be able to come. I'm kind of broke so would only be able to attend cheaper activities such as picnics in parks, and gatherings etc.
But thanks for the invite mate. I appreciate it


----------



## Cascades

ltrain said:


> Is a movie really a great idea for people that don't know each other? I can imagine strangers sitting together in uncomfortable silence in the cinema lol. I'd assume there would need to be some sort of getting to know you type thing beforehand...
> 
> Either way I'm probably out as I am in Brunswick.


Lol yeah nah I didn't mean it like that. I always make sure I talk to someone alot beforehand but I meant if anyone was interested in doing that in the future after we got to know each other.


----------



## James_Russell

Hi to both of the fresh faces  Hope you both make it to a meetup sometime. 

This place has been slow lately but still things happening


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Cascades said:


> Anyone in Melbourne (southeast), around my age wanna see a movie sometime? Girl's or guy's I dont mind.


Hey, I have a friend who lives nearby (catcharay) in the south eastern suburbs.. Without prodding too much, perhaps drop her a line?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ltrain said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to come. I'm kind of broke so would only be able to attend cheaper activities such as picnics in parks, and gatherings etc.
> But thanks for the invite mate. I appreciate it


Much obliged, sir.


----------



## catcharay

Cascade, I would love to go sometime. If you're interested, we are having a coffee with the girls on 16 March.


----------



## Cascades

Unfotunatly, I work on Saturday's and its hard for me to take a day off at the moment since a few of the girls from work are going on holidays. Let me know if there are meet up's on a Sunday, I'm more likely to be able to go!


----------



## Laura1990

Aussiery said:


> I posted a message 13 days ago saying im moving to melbourne i also said laura was beautiful since then she has removed her photos and banned herself if i was ever going to meet you guys when i move down there is no chance now.I thought i was getting better but im back to square one.


I'm really sorry if I upset you. I assure you the ban was for different reasons. 
I really appreciate the compliments and I hope you feel confident enough to come and meet the group one day


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Welcome Cascades! 



Laura1990 said:


> I'm really sorry if I upset you. I assure you the ban was for different reasons.
> I really appreciate the compliments and I hope you feel confident enough to come and meet the group one day


Status: Permanently Banned

Tis too late for our mate Aussiery, I'm afraid.

Welcome back to the forum from banned camp though:b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Laura1990

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Status: Permanently Banned
> 
> Tis too late for our mate Aussiery, I'm afraid.
> 
> Welcome back to the forum from banned camp though:b


Good to be back. Kinda missed you guys


----------



## James_Russell

Welcome back

You missed...not much


----------



## James_Russell

Trolling SAS is so hard to resist though.


Source: My signature


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Yeah you gotta be real careful, I mean, you wouldn't want to give the impression that you're an immature and obnoxious douche bag or anything..


----------



## James_Russell

Uhm...Sure. I'll keep an eye on that


----------



## General Specific

SAS is serious business huh Jason?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

a pers0n said:


> Uhm...Sure. I'll keep an eye on that


Don't even sweat homie.


----------



## catcharay

Laura1990 said:


> Good to be back. Kinda missed you guys


Welcome back Laura. Will you come to a coffee date with the females? It's on 16 March, but I think we should change it for Cascade..


----------



## Laura1990

catcharay said:


> Welcome back Laura. Will you come to a coffee date with the females? It's on 16 March, but I think we should change it for Cascade..


That would be nice Tiff. I will come. I'm easy without whatever weekend. Might just have to bring my daughter along though, if everyone is okay with that.


----------



## lmno1

Hey ladies. I don't mind if we change the gathering to a Sunday. We could do Sunday 17th March or another date in the future.

It would be nice to meet you Cascade and Laura ​


----------



## Cascades

I don't want to put anyone out, if you guys don't want to change to a Sunday, I'm fine with coming to the next meetup. I admit, it's already making me feel sick at the thought of going to a meetup with no one I know but I figure, if I don't do it now then I'll keep making excuses. How many girls are going? And where are you girls meeting/doing?


----------



## Anyanka

Okay, so I've procrastinated/forgotten at least two meet ups already. But... this time I'm going to do it! If you don't mind me tagging along, ladies.  

That being said, I do have a group I go to in the mornings for that Sunday. It ends at 12:30 though. What time is the meet planned for?


----------



## catcharay

Here's the details all: brunch/lunch sound on Sun17March at Time Out Cafe at Federation Square 

Cutie kids always welcome Laura

Hope to see the new faces..we've still gotta arrange a time..


----------



## lmno1

Thanks for that catcharay 

Do come along Anyanka and Cascades. I haven't met any of other other ladies either if that helps.

I'm flexible with times. Lunch might be easier than brunch - perhaps 12pm or 1pm?


----------



## Anyanka

Thank you! Well, I probably wouldn't be able to make it until around 1pm (if I can get a lift from family) or 1:30pm (if I go by train). But I don't mind if you start a bit earlier, so long as you don't mind me being a tad late.


----------



## ltrain

Hey Melburnians, do any of you speak to a Psychiatrist? If so where is it and how much does it cost? Are there any cheap options?


----------



## Anyanka

I don't go to a Psychiatrist, but I go to a Psychologist at around $125 a session. However, if you get a referral from a GP you can potentially get a bundle of sessions discounted by medicare.


----------



## ltrain

Thanks  $125 seems a bit steep for me at the moment lol
I'll have a look into the referral thing


----------



## Laura1990

ltrain said:


> Thanks  $125 seems a bit steep for me at the moment lol
> I'll have a look into the referral thing


I was seeing a psychiatrist for $10 per session a bit ago. I got a referral from my doctor, and told her I cant afford much (told her my situation) and she put in some magical code that made the psych only charge me $10


----------



## Anyanka

I admit, it can be a bit costly. I can't attend every week due to the price (though at the moment I have this years medicare rebate). I'm sure there are a lot of other options though. 

As Laura suggested, if you talk to your GP about the financial aspect, I'm sure they can help steer you towards a method that allows for your situation. Which, after my rebate period ends, I should really try myself! :b

Also, there are free/$5 support groups around (such as those hosted by ARCVIC and ADAVIC) which can always be a bit of extra help.


----------



## ltrain

OK session with GP booked in for next Friday!  
Hopefully I get a nice cheap referral. If not I guess I'll have to wait...


----------



## Laura1990

ltrain said:


> OK session with GP booked in for next Friday!
> Hopefully I get a nice cheap referral. If not I guess I'll have to wait...


I saw my GP today and got a referral for a bulk billing psychologist. They do exist! Maybe try doing a google search as well and go in with the details so your GP can do the referral straight to them. 
Good luck!


----------



## ltrain

Laura1990 said:


> I saw my GP today and got a referral for a bulk billing psychologist. They do exist! Maybe try doing a google search as well and go in with the details so your GP can do the referral straight to them.
> Good luck!


Thanks for the tip! 
Bulk billing would be perfect! I'll definitely try to find one before my appointment.


----------



## supersoshychick

Hey, I just moved to Melbourne w/ my boyfriend. And would like some friends. I'm locally in Geelong though. Have no clue how to find my way around Melbourne, so if there are people from Geelong. PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

supersoshychick said:


> Hey, I just moved to Melbourne w/ my boyfriend. And would like some friends. I'm locally in Geelong though. Have no clue how to find my way around Melbourne, so if there are people from Geelong. PM me. Thanks!


Hey, congrats on the move here, and a wise choice too! But from the US? Long way to come here!

Anyway, Mr. Morky (currently James_Russel) is down in Geelong and quite the benevolent chap to say the least, so perhaps drop him a line. :stu

Good luck and welcome to Melbourne.


----------



## General Specific

Welcome to Melbourne 

What made you and your boyfriend decide to make our fine city your new home?


----------



## Maxine79

My partner and I are thinking about moving to Melbourne, if we were there we'd certainly consider coming to such a gathering.

Sel


----------



## General Specific

Maxine79 said:


> My partner and I are thinking about moving to Melbourne, if we were there we'd certainly consider coming to such a gathering.
> 
> Sel


Which state are you currently living in?


----------



## Anyanka

Has a time been decided for Sunday? x


----------



## Master Cylinder

I live in Melbourne! Well, in the eastern suburbs of Melbourne. I want to move into the city though sometime but I'll need a job to get some sort of income in to pay rent and I don't know, no one to move in with because I want to move to the city but I don't exactly want to move in on my own.


----------



## catcharay

Welcome master cyclinder  

As for time on Sun, how about 1.30pm?


----------



## Laura1990

Welcome to the forum. I'm in the Eastern suburbs too 

Sorry girls, but I don't think I'll make it this weekend. Have fun!


----------



## catcharay

Ohh, well in that case, is it okay if we postpone to the next week?
I wanted to say that I'm a little sick and have some school work to catch up on, since I missed a few classes.
If everyone can't change, I will still come, but can't stay for too long


----------



## General Specific

Master Cylinder said:


> I live in Melbourne! Well, in the eastern suburbs of Melbourne. I want to move into the city though sometime but I'll need a job to get some sort of income in to pay rent and I don't know, no one to move in with because I want to move to the city but I don't exactly want to move in on my own.


Welcome to for the forum mate 

That's the only bad thing about living in the CBD; it's so pricey.


----------



## Master Cylinder

Does anyone have suggestions for good places in the inner city to move into? My counselor has suggested Brunswick, I'm just wondering if there's any other places I should consider?


----------



## Anyanka

catcharay said:


> Ohh, well in that case, is it okay if we postpone to the next week?


I'm fine with this week or next week, if we're going with 1:30. If we decide on earlier, next week would be a bit easier. But I can accommodate either! 



Master Cylinder said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for good places in the inner city to move into? My counselor has suggested Brunswick, I'm just wondering if there's any other places I should consider?


South Yarra seems nice, but is also a bit on the pricey side. It really depends on how much you're willing to work with.


----------



## Laura1990

Next week would be a lot better for me. I can get Ascari babysat, which'll make it a bit easier.


----------



## catcharay

Anyanka said:


> I'm fine with this week or next week, if we're going with 1:30. If we decide on earlier, next week would be a bit easier. But I can accommodate either! .


Okies, that's good to hear..phew..
We'll see what Imno,Katiee and Cascade think..what's your thoughts for next week instead?


----------



## supersoshychick

Aces_Shy said:


> Welcome to Melbourne
> 
> What made you and your boyfriend decide to make our fine city your new home?


I was in a rush when I made that post. It seems a lot of people didn't understand. I moved here to be with my boyfriend. He's an Aussie and I'm American.

Dammit haven't gotten a response yet about people from Geelong. 
Geelong anyone? :-|


----------



## Cascades

Next week I'm working because I work every second Sunday, this Sunday I don't think I would have been able to make it because one of the girl's is away on holidays, another is due to have a baby in a few weeks so we're super short staffed  How often do you girls have catchups? If I'm working the next catch up I'll ask for the day off, think I might have to miss this catch up  Sorry girls!


----------



## lmno1

Hey ladies. It seems like most of you would prefer to postpone till next Sunday. I'm happy with that.


----------



## ltrain

Laura1990 said:


> I saw my GP today and got a referral for a bulk billing psychologist. They do exist! Maybe try doing a google search as well and go in with the details so your GP can do the referral straight to them.
> Good luck!


I ended up getting a referral to a psychologist that is bulk billed (hooray!)
Unfortunately I might have to wait a couple of weeks until an opening comes up... But a good result nonetheless


----------



## ltrain

Is anybody here in Melbourne bored and have very little to do during the week? If so maybe some of us should try to do something then? 

If not no big deal


----------



## Laura1990

ltrain said:


> I ended up getting a referral to a psychologist that is bulk billed (hooray!)
> Unfortunately I might have to wait a couple of weeks until an opening comes up... But a good result nonetheless


That's fantastic!!


----------



## Katiie

catcharay said:


> Okies, that's good to hear..phew..
> We'll see what Imno,Katiee and Cascade think..what's your thoughts for next week instead?


I won't be in melbourne next Sunday so I won't be able to make it, that's ok I can wait till the next meet-up


----------



## catcharay

Thank you Imno. Oh Cascade, don't miss work for a meet up lol.. I'm sure we can fit around one of your work schedules
Hopefully we can do another meetup soon Katiie. Such a pity..


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

My band be playing tomorrow in Abottsford tomorrow early evening and unlike most gigs, will actually finish fairly early.
I imagine most people here aren't interested in that kinda thing, but thought I'd put it out there (PM if interested and want more details) . So yeah if you wanna come down and hang out, come along.



Master Cylinder said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for good places in the inner city to move into? My counselor has suggested Brunswick, I'm just wondering if there's any other places I should consider?


Really depends on how cashed up you are and how many people you're willing to share/live with mang


----------



## James_Russell

Enthusiastic response in here


I guess that the people don't

*puts on sunglasses*


Give a flying fuvck


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

James_Russell said:


> Enthusiastic response in here
> 
> I guess that the people don't
> 
> *puts on sunglasses*
> 
> Give a flying fuvck


God, you're a kunt :lol


----------



## Anyanka

I would. But apparently a proof of age form requires a lot of work. There's no way I'm going to be able to get all of this autherisation, let alone the card itself, by the time of your gig. :dead


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyanka said:


> I would. But apparently a proof of age form requires a lot of work. There's no way I'm going to be able to get all of this autherisation, let alone the card itself, by the time of your gig. :dead


Take your birth certificate? :lol


----------



## General Specific

Anyanka said:


> I would. But apparently a proof of age form requires a lot of work. There's no way I'm going to be able to get all of this autherisation, let alone the card itself, by the time of your gig. :dead


I always assumed they were straight forward but I guess not :/


----------



## General Specific

James_Russell said:


> Enthusiastic response in here
> 
> I guess that the people don't
> 
> *puts on sunglasses*
> 
> Give a flying fuvck


I can't believe how judgemental you are.

:steam


----------



## BTW

Hey guys what's up? I haven't been to a meet up for ages.



ltrain said:


> Is anybody here in Melbourne bored and have very little to do during the week? If so maybe some of us should try to do something then?
> 
> If not no big deal


I'd be up for a meetup during the week. Were you thinking during the night or the day?


----------



## General Specific

Hey BTW how have you been mate? It has been ages indeed..


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Anyanka said:


> I would. But apparently a proof of age form requires a lot of work. There's no way I'm going to be able to get all of this autherisation, let alone the card itself, by the time of your gig. :dead


Tis all good 



BTW said:


> Hey guys what's up? I haven't been to a meet up for ages.


I don't recognize you, but hey!

Also, cheers to Jimmyjamesrussel and Aces for coming down to Abbotsford


----------



## General Specific

No worries brah, was a good set. And I liked the venue despite it being so small 

(I feel there's a 'that's what she said joke' here but I'm too tired to think of it..)


----------



## James_Russell

Aces_Shy said:


> *was a good set. *
> 
> (I feel there's a 'that's what she said joke' here but I'm too tired to think of it..)


LOL THATS WHAT SHE SAID

Thats the bit you were going for right?


----------



## General Specific

James_Russell said:


> LOL THATS WHAT SHE SAID
> 
> Thats the bit you were going for right?


No, but that works too hahaha


----------



## Laura1990

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> My band be playing tomorrow in Abottsford tomorrow early evening and unlike most gigs, will actually finish fairly early.
> I imagine most people here aren't interested in that kinda thing, but thought I'd put it out there (PM if interested and want more details) . So yeah if you wanna come down and hang out, come along.


I hope it went well Harry. I'd like to come see you play one day


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


> Enthusiastic response in here


----------



## Laura1990

Hi girls, are we meeting this Sunday? If so, what time were we thinking?


----------



## General Specific

Br0k3n said:


> Any night-owls?


I am but I won't be up for much longer. Need to get up at 5:30am for work.

Welcome


----------



## catcharay

Yes Laura, I'm happy to come. And the others..?
We were thinking 1.30pm I think..we'll see


----------



## Anyanka

I can do this Sunday, 1:30. But I'm flexible, really.


----------



## ltrain

BTW said:


> Hey guys what's up? I haven't been to a meet up for ages.
> 
> I'd be up for a meetup during the week. Were you thinking during the night or the day?


I was thinking anytime really. Probably during the day as that is when I struggle to occupy my time.


----------



## Anyanka

ltrain said:


> I was thinking anytime really. Probably during the day as that is when I struggle to occupy my time.


I can do some week days. It's really just touch and go with Uni.


----------



## lmno1

catcharay said:


> Yes Laura, I'm happy to come. And the others..?
> We were thinking 1.30pm I think..we'll see


1.30pm at Time Out Cafe on Sunday sounds good if that works for everyone else? All ladies are welcome


----------



## Laura1990

lmno1 said:


> 1.30pm at Time Out Cafe on Sunday sounds good if that works for everyone else? All ladies are welcome


Sounds good to me. The Time Out Cafe is in the city yeah?


----------



## Laura1990

ltrain said:


> I was thinking anytime really. Probably during the day as that is when I struggle to occupy my time.


Days are good for me too, mornings mostly. 
We should do a big meetsie soon anyway. Seems to be a few new people and it would be nice to meet everyone in the group 
Maybe a BBQ again before the weather starts staying crappy.


----------



## ltrain

Laura1990 said:


> Days are good for me too, mornings mostly.
> We should do a big meetsie soon anyway. Seems to be a few new people and it would be nice to meet everyone in the group
> Maybe a BBQ again before the weather starts staying crappy.


A BBQ sounds awesome! I think the weather should still be ok for about a month but then after that it will be crap til November lol


----------



## James_Russell

BBQ would be good to get the meetups going again. 

Was going to suggest that a few weeks back. People usually tend to show up for the BBQ's


----------



## Laura1990

James_Russell said:


> BBQ would be good to get the meetups going again.
> 
> Was going to suggest that a few weeks back. People usually tend to show up for the BBQ's


True. I'm not sure if everyone will be busy next Saturday because its the Easter weekend or not??
I'm going on holidays the weekend after so won't be able to then.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## James_Russell

I'm gonna be in Sydney over easter weekend so I couldn't make it then

Dno about everyone else


----------



## lmno1

Laura1990 said:


> Sounds good to me. The Time Out Cafe is in the city yeah?


It's the big cafe in Federation Square opposite to Flinders Street Station. 

http://www.timeoutmelbourne.com.au/


----------



## General Specific

A BBQ is a great idea and they tend to be less awkward than bars and cafes, especially for newcomers.

I'm busy next Saturday though.


----------



## Laura1990

lmno1 said:


> It's the big cafe in Federation Square opposite to Flinders Street Station.
> 
> http://www.timeoutmelbourne.com.au/


Thanks  See you there. 
Could you PM me your number so I can text you if I can't find you guys?


----------



## catcharay

Laura I can't see your latest post here

oops nvm..somehow I thought you had a new post


----------



## Laura1990

catcharay said:


> Laura I can't see your latest post here


Oh, it seems to have disappeared :/
Just wondering if you girls could pm me your mobile numbers in case I can't find you?


----------



## Anyanka

Laura1990 said:


> Oh, it seems to have disappeared :/
> Just wondering if you girls could pm me your mobile numbers in case I can't find you?


I wouldn't mind this also, since I haven't met any of you yet!

Or if there is something we can 'look out' for?


----------



## lmno1

hey ladies 
I'm outside the cafe in an orange/yellow cardigan. Is anybody else here?


----------



## Anyanka

Sorry that I couldn't find you all - I certainly had an interesting time trying to though. :teeth But hopefully we might get a chance to meet up again. 

Did any of you girls manage to catch up?


----------



## catcharay

I'm sorry all.. I was 30 mins late and then I didn't see Laura and the rest of you guys so I left 
I think it didn't happen. Next time..


----------



## ltrain

catcharay said:


> I'm sorry all.. I was 30 mins late and then I didn't see Laura and the rest of you guys so I left
> I think it didn't happen. Next time..


Sucks to hear you guys didn't meet up. I can imagine how it felt working up the courage to go then being disappointed. I reckon we should get this BBQ thing happening soon and make it in a nice wide open park where it will be obvious where everyone is. Probably would be good as we would have our own space and wouldn't be concerned with potential threats nearby (i.e. NORMAL PEOPLE) lol


----------



## ltrain

Anyanka said:


> Sorry that I couldn't find you all - I certainly had an interesting time trying to though. :teeth But hopefully we might get a chance to meet up again.
> 
> Did any of you girls manage to catch up?


You had an interesting time trying to find everyone? Care to share? Anything exciting?


----------



## James_Russell

We normally do the BBQ's at Albert Park. It's a decent spot and we all always find eachother...eventually.


----------



## Anyanka

ltrain said:


> You had an interesting time trying to find everyone? Care to share? Anything exciting?


Haha, I'm not sure exciting is the word. I did a lot of looking around. Then, tried the internet on my phone to find one of the girls phone numbers - but that didn't work out. So I called my mum to see if she could find the number for me - that didn't work out either! It probably didn't help that her and technology are two non-clicky things. So then I asked around at the tables to no avail and went to go shopping instead. :teeth


----------



## ltrain

Anyanka said:


> Haha, I'm not sure exciting is the word. I did a lot of looking around. Then, tried the internet on my phone to find one of the girls phone numbers - but that didn't work out. So I called my mum to see if she could find the number for me - that didn't work out either! It probably didn't help that her and technology are two non-clicky things. So then I asked around at the tables to no avail and went to go shopping instead. :teeth


Oh well. At least you had a nice little outing! I think I would've just gone home sad if I couldn't find anybody.


----------



## Master Cylinder

Is anyone going to go see some shows at the Melbourne International Comedy Festival?

This weekend I'm going to see
Dr. Professor Neal Portenza
Lessons with Luis
Sam Simmons
and Arj Barker

as well as other shows up over the next few weekends.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ltrain said:


> Oh well. At least you had a nice little outing! I think I would've just gone home sad if I couldn't find anybody.


I've done that before. Arrived late in St.Kilda and showed up at the rendezvous with no reception from my old service provider. I subsequently returned to find a parking ticket on my car and drove home like a sad little soul, lol. Of course, it helps to have phone numbers, but it goes to show that even then you can still get caught out by the unexpected.

Anyway, hopefully things go better for you all next time.


----------



## James_Russell

Weird, posts keep disappearing in this thread atm.

Think we need to make a new one...

(was so close to hitting 3000 posts  )


----------



## Laura1990

James_Russell said:


> Weird, posts keep disappearing in this thread atm.
> 
> Think we need to make a new one...
> 
> (was so close to hitting 3000 posts  )


Ohh I thought it was just my app playing up. How annoying.


----------



## James_Russell

I figured it was cause threads tend to get errors when the post count is super high on some forums.

But the pictures thread has 43,000+ and still works so i dno :stu


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I guess my story about not making it to an SAS meet up really was so cringe-worthy that the mods just had to delete it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

We must post ourselves out of this post vacuum.


----------



## James_Russell

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I guess my story about not making it to an SAS meet up really was so cringe-worthy that the mods just had to delete it.


It was one of about 5 posts that disappeared so must have caused aftershocks of cringe.

Still, repost? The mystery will kill me


----------



## ltrain

Ok that's weird. I think the whole site is playing up to be honest though. It seems to be happening everywhere so I wouldn't go and create a new thread just yet...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


> It was one of about 5 posts that disappeared so must have caused aftershocks of cringe.
> 
> Still, repost? The mystery will kill me


We will rebuild...

And, oh you..!


----------



## Anyanka

I'll find the missing posts even if it's the last thing I do!


----------



## ltrain

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I guess my story about not making it to an SAS meet up really was so cringe-worthy that the mods just had to delete it.


It wasn't too bad mate. I could understand exactly how you would've felt


----------



## Anyanka

Well, actually, no one really needs to have seen my SAS-missing-meetup post either...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ltrain said:


> It wasn't too bad mate. I could understand exactly how you would've felt


Oh cool.  Well I only bothered to mention it since it kind of related to the shambles that was the gals meet up (unfortunately).

Generally when you start out with this kind of stuff you tend to expect problems initially anyway. Yeah.. *awkwardly leaves*



Anyanka said:


> Well, actually, no one really needs to have seen my SAS-missing-meetup post either...


*comes back awkwardly again* Haha aw well.. Plenty of time to try again.


----------



## General Specific

Better luck next time girls..


----------



## Laura1990

It's a shame none of you girls managed to find each other. I got half way to the city then went home because my anxiety was being a *******. 

But we should organise BBQness soon!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Just as a side-note I have a good feeling about the number 3000. Break that and then we break the curse.


----------



## ltrain

Laura1990 said:


> It's a shame none of you girls managed to find each other. I got half way to the city then went home because my anxiety was being a *******.
> 
> But we should organise BBQness soon!


I agree. I reckon we make this BBQ ASAP. I would really love to meet some new people. I think it would make me feel a lot better about myself. After listening to you guys for a little while you don't seem too threatening! 

I am available any time except the weekend of the 6th and 7th as I will be QLD.


----------



## Laura1990

I'll be in Adelaide from the 3rd till the 8th. Any other days are good for me. 
What's good for other people??


----------



## General Specific

I'm free Sunday but that's Easter so..


----------



## Laura1990

I couldn't do Sunday because Ascari has a few Easter egg hunts to go to, and lunch with family. 
Is Monday any good?


----------



## James_Russell

Im away for Easter weekend so cant make that. week after would be good


----------



## General Specific

I'm free Monday but others aren't. It's always difficult to find a date that suits everybody.


----------



## ltrain

Aces_Shy said:


> I'm free Monday but others aren't. It's always difficult to find a date that suits everybody.


I'm free on Monday as well.


----------



## Laura1990

What about Tuesday? Are you back then Mark?


----------



## James_Russell

I'm back tuesday but that might be a pain for others. 

Just go for the date that suits the majority, there'll be plenty of other chances to catch up


----------



## General Specific

I'm back at work Tuesday but I agree with Mark, pick a date that suits the majority.


----------



## Anyanka

If it's at Albert Park I'm not sure how I'd get there on a weekday however...

During the week I'm free from April 1-7. For other days it just depends on when my Uni classes are - they're all over the place!


----------



## Laura1990

Maybe we'll wait to see what others reply with- whether Monday or Tuesday is better. And then decide on a date.


----------



## harrison

Laura1990 said:


> Maybe we'll wait to see what others reply with- whether Monday or Tuesday is better. And then decide on a date.


Hi Laura and everyone - that's a shame you girls didn't get to meet up with each other. Maybe we could make the BBq the weekend after this coming one? That would mean that Easter wouldn't get in the way with anyone. And the weekends are usually better for people if they work or go to Uni.

How does that sound to everyone? Seems like there are a few new people and it would be great for us all to meet. As Mark said Albert Park is great and we all meet up eventually.  I can send people my mobile no. and then we can find you if anyone gets lost.


----------



## harrison

This site is being a real pain in the a#$% !!! - I just typed out a fairly long post and it disappeared.

What if we make the BBQ the weekend after next? That would mean people have Easter free. Albert Park would be good as (some of us) already sort of know it and we can give the new people our mobile numbers and then find them if they get lost.

How does this sound?


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah posts keep disappearing. 

I would happily go for that following weekend. I'm not sure about others


----------



## Laura1990

I'll be away in Adelaide then, and ltrain will be away too, but if that's suits everyone else I can just wait till the next one.


----------



## harrison

No, that's no good Laura - it wouldn't be the same without you there. Maybe we can make it the weekend of the 13th/14th April? That gives us all time to get organised. Is everyone going to be here that weekend?


----------



## Laura1990

don36 said:


> No, that's no good Laura - it wouldn't be the same without you there. Maybe we can make it the weekend of the 13th/14th April? That gives us all time to get organised. Is everyone going to be here that weekend?


That would be great, if it suits everyone else


----------



## Anyanka

The 13th/14th is fine with me. Not sure how I'll get to Albert Park, but one step at a time I suppose! :teeth


----------



## General Specific

I should be available on the 13th/14th


----------



## supersoshychick

*Ugh, Need a Friend ASAP.*

Hi,

I need a friend so badly. I have nobody to talk with here in Melbourne, except my boyfriend. He's tired of my bi tching, and w/ his social anxiety too he doesn't know how to respond...in return he gets ****ty with me. His family hates me. His mom told me a couple of weeks ago, "you're not family, just a part...if you know what I mean" and refers to me as a "guest". I'm nothing here. Just feel so out of touch with life. Back home (USA) I only had one friend, wish I had more.

At the moment just having one friend here is enough. Of course it'd be great meeting up with tons of people in Melbourne and I'm looking forward to it, but what would be perfect is if I found someone (preferably a woman) that was local.

My boyfriend and I are moving to Werribee next week from Geelong. If you're near the Wyndham area PLEASE message me and let me know if we can hang out, and it doesn't have to be right away.....at least we can talk/text first for a few weeks/months before meeting.


----------



## ltrain

I should also be available on the 13th/14th


----------



## Laura1990

supersoshychick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a friend so badly. I have nobody to talk with here in Melbourne, except my boyfriend. He's tired of my bi tching, and w/ his social anxiety too he doesn't know how to respond...in return he gets ****ty with me. His family hates me. His mom told me a couple of weeks ago, "you're not family, just a part...if you know what I mean" and refers to me as a "guest". I'm nothing here. Just feel so out of touch with life. Back home (USA) I only had one friend, wish I had more.
> 
> At the moment just having one friend here is enough. Of course it'd be great meeting up with tons of people in Melbourne and I'm looking forward to it, but what would be perfect is if I found someone (preferably a woman) that was local.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are moving to Werribee next week from Geelong. If you're near the Wyndham area PLEASE message me and let me know if we can hang out, and it doesn't have to be right away.....at least we can talk/text first for a few weeks/months before meeting.


I'm sorry to hear you are having a hard time. I'm not anywhere near Werribee or Geelong, but I am happy to message or text if you need someone to talk to  xx


----------



## ltrain

Br0k3n said:


> Any nightowls in Melbourne? It'd be good to be able to hang out or do something random in the middle of the night, I dunno...


Sometimes. Depends if I'm doing anything the following day


----------



## Monnet

The 13th/14th suits me.


----------



## General Specific

Br0k3n said:


> Any nightowls in Melbourne? It'd be good to be able to hang out or do something random in the middle of the night, I dunno...


That sounds fun 

I'm a bit of a nightowl, although it depends if I'm working or have something else planned the next day.

Edit: First posts started disappearing and now emoticons won't even display properly. SAS please..


----------



## General Specific

supersoshychick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a friend so badly. I have nobody to talk with here in Melbourne, except my boyfriend. He's tired of my bi tching, and w/ his social anxiety too he doesn't know how to respond...in return he gets ****ty with me. His family hates me. His mom told me a couple of weeks ago, "you're not family, just a part...if you know what I mean" and refers to me as a "guest". I'm nothing here. Just feel so out of touch with life. Back home (USA) I only had one friend, wish I had more.
> 
> At the moment just having one friend here is enough. Of course it'd be great meeting up with tons of people in Melbourne and I'm looking forward to it, but what would be perfect is if I found someone (preferably a woman) that was local.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are moving to Werribee next week from Geelong. If you're near the Wyndham area PLEASE message me and let me know if we can hang out, and it doesn't have to be right away.....at least we can talk/text first for a few weeks/months before meeting.


Sorry to hear you're having such a bad time. PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## Anyanka

supersoshychick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a friend so badly. I have nobody to talk with here in Melbourne, except my boyfriend. He's tired of my bi tching, and w/ his social anxiety too he doesn't know how to respond...in return he gets ****ty with me. His family hates me. His mom told me a couple of weeks ago, "you're not family, just a part...if you know what I mean" and refers to me as a "guest". I'm nothing here. Just feel so out of touch with life. Back home (USA) I only had one friend, wish I had more.
> 
> At the moment just having one friend here is enough. Of course it'd be great meeting up with tons of people in Melbourne and I'm looking forward to it, but what would be perfect is if I found someone (preferably a woman) that was local.
> 
> My boyfriend and I are moving to Werribee next week from Geelong. If you're near the Wyndham area PLEASE message me and let me know if we can hang out, and it doesn't have to be right away.....at least we can talk/text first for a few weeks/months before meeting.


Hey Shy!
I'm afraid I don't live near that area, personally. But I'd love to catch up if you decide to come to some meet ups. Also, you're more than to send me a message if you'd like to chat!


----------



## General Specific

Not really, but coffee on Lygon Street would be nice..


----------



## James_Russell

I'm always up for going out in the city late. Depending what you're up for. Plenty of good bars/clubs open till the early hours


----------



## General Specific

James_Russell said:


> I'm always up for going out in the city late. Depending what you're up for. Plenty of good bars/clubs open till the early hours


You're such a party animal Mr. Russell..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It always starts off with bowling doesn't it... *wink*


----------



## General Specific

Sometimes it starts and finishes with bowling.

Sorry about that, Strike Bowling..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I could be confusing it with mini-golf, but was it bowling or mini-golf at the Docklands that resulted in the early morning escapades of Morky?

On second thoughts it must've been mini-golf I was thinking of. Yeah..


----------



## Anyanka

Okay, so is Saturday (13th) or Sunday (14th) better for you all? I'm fine with either, though whichever day we don't do I'll be using for Supanova. 

Also, any times that suit people? As a BBQ I'd assume around lunch?


----------



## General Specific

Ah I forgot about Supernova..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Supernova.. Cosplay.. _Uzumaki _Naruto. Interesting notion indeed.

I may be up for the BBQ, but I'll have to wait and see how it goes as we get closer. I may have to also fore-go doing much of anything due to a paucity of teh mullah, but hopefully the latter isn't an issue and I could potentially partake in both events.


----------



## J85HUA

Hey Everyone,

Hope you're all doing okay. 
Apologies for my absence of late, busy busy busy (mostly a good thing, except when it's working looooong hours).

I've got plans on the 13th, but if something's going to happen on Sunday 14th, i'd be in.
Looks like there's a lot of new names around here, would be nice to meet you all, and catch up with everyone else again.


----------



## ltrain

I think the 14th will probably be better for me. I'm going to some Koorie pride youth festival thing on the 13th


----------



## James_Russell

Good to see you back Josh. Will be cool if you can make it along


----------



## Laura1990

I can do either. If it's the Sunday, could we try to meet around 12? Ascari has a birthday party at 4.30 I'll have to be back in time to take her to.


----------



## Anyanka

Sunday at 12pm sounds okay for me - I might be running a little late (I'm a sleepy head), but I could certainly make it! Is this good for everyone else?

If anyone is unsure if they'll be able to find the group, you can always leave me your number and I can SMS you mine!


----------



## ltrain

Sunday at 12 sounds great for me


----------



## James_Russell

Sounds good to me may be a little late but I'll be there.

Meet at the usual spot?


Also what is everybody bringing along?


----------



## General Specific

So, Sunday the 14th at 12PM? Sounds good to me 



Anyanka said:


> I might be running a little late (I'm a sleepy head)


Don't worry, I'm the same lol..


----------



## Laura1990

James_Russell said:


> Meet at the usual spot?
> 
> Also what is everybody bringing along?


Yep yep, usual spot is good.

Is it okay if I do dessert/something sweet?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Laura1990 said:


> Is it okay if I do dessert/something sweet?


Just bring yourself Laura, you're already sweet enough as it is.


----------



## harrison

Can someone just remind me where the usual spot is? ( And for the new people? ) Sunday ( the 14th ) is ok for me at the moment. Will bring snags.

How did you organise the food last time? Pretty sure I missed that one. ( got the days mixed up! )


----------



## Laura1990

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Just bring yourself Laura, you're already sweet enough as it is.


Hehehehe


----------



## Laura1990

don36 said:


> Can someone just remind me where the usual spot is? ( And for the new people? ) Sunday ( the 14th ) is ok for me at the moment. Will bring snags.
> 
> How did you organise the food last time? Pretty sure I missed that one. ( got the days mixed up! )


I'm not so good at explaining, but it's near the playground. We usually get the table right close to the lake.


----------



## James_Russell

It's near the sailing(?) club.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The park is encircled by Aquatic Drive, Albert Road Drive (it's a road and a drive!), and Lakeside Drive, respectively. If you go to Google maps that shall point you in a more certain direction, Don.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Laura1990 said:


> Hehehehe


No sarcasm I swear!! lol


----------



## Anyanka

It's these days that I wish my oven worked. Also, that I could cook.

But I'll see if I can bring some sweets or nibbly food - maybe avocado dip. Unless we need anything in particular?


----------



## General Specific

You can't go wrong with Favourites 

I'm happy to bring whatever. I know last time there was a lot of food left over.


----------



## J85HUA

Railroad Cancellation said:


> The park is encircled by Aquatic Drive, Albert Road Drive (it's a road and a drive!), and Lakeside Drive, respectively. If you go to Google maps that shall point you in a more certain direction, Don.


Ahhh Google Maps, where would we be without you: 
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&...3809,0.00567&vpsrc=0&t=h&ie=UTF8&z=17&iwloc=A

or alternatively, Map Image:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36245983/SAS_Albert-Park-Map.JPG


----------



## harrison

Thanks for the directions - I think I remember now. We should give our numbers to the new people coming as it's a big park and a bit confusing the first time you go there.


----------



## J85HUA

Anyone who doesn't have my number and wants to swap is welcome to PM me.


----------



## General Specific

Yeah, thanks Josh. I had a hell of a time finding the park last time.

Hope it's not raining next weekend


----------



## ltrain

How much food will we need? How many are attending in total?


----------



## Limmy

can i come?!!?!?


----------



## reddolls

I'll be interested in how you go, I'd like to think one day I can work myself up to possibly join you all!


----------



## James_Russell

Just come this week. We won't bite.



As for food, last time we didn't really decide on much before hand but there was plenty. Basically just need a couple of people to bring meat and a couple of people to bring bread, drinks etc.

Last time I brought along some burger patties and bread. Will probably bring the same this time.


----------



## General Specific

Limmy said:


> can i come?!!?!?


Of course you can. I can't afford to pay for your flight over here though =P


----------



## Laura1990

reddolls said:


> I'll be interested in how you go, I'd like to think one day I can work myself up to possibly join you all!


You should come. There's a few people coming who haven't met all the others yet either.


----------



## Limmy

Aces_Shy said:


> Of course you can. I can't afford to pay for your flight over here though =P


 i was just planning on taking a paddle boat or something


----------



## reddolls

Laura1990 said:


> You should come. There's a few people coming who haven't met all the others yet either.


 thanks, but I dont think I am quite "there" yet, but it is a definite goal


----------



## General Specific

Limmy said:


> i was just planning on taking a paddle boat or something


Start paddling now and you might make it here in time =)


----------



## J85HUA

So....

Who's bringing what on Sunday?

Not sure what is taken/left bring, I do not want to be left with the salad, no no no...


----------



## Limmy

Aces_Shy said:


> Start paddling now and you might make it here in time =)


xD! yeah, dont take it personally if im 15 minutes later or so!



J85HUA said:


> So....
> 
> Who's bringing what on Sunday?
> 
> Not sure what is taken/left bring, I do not want to be left with the salad, no no no...


Ill bring the maple syrup! anything else Canadian u guys want?


----------



## Anyanka

I might bring some bakery rolls?


----------



## ltrain

Limmy said:


> xD! yeah, dont take it personally if im 15 minutes later or so!
> 
> Ill bring the maple syrup! anything else Canadian u guys want?


Maybe some milk in a bag


----------



## ltrain

How exciting! We are nearly there!
I think I might bring a few packets of chips or something like that for people to snack on


----------



## Laura1990

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it after all. My car decided to stop working and not sure if it'll be fixed in time. I'll try!


----------



## General Specific

That sucks about your car Laura.

I might not be able to make it either. I'm moving out of home in a couple of weeks and still have heaps to organise. If you guys and girls are going to be there for most of the afternoon, I can probably still make an appearance though.


----------



## BTW

Any advice on what to bring? Do we need anything else?


----------



## Laura1990

Aces_Shy said:


> That sucks about your car Laura.
> 
> I might not be able to make it either. I'm moving out of home in a couple of weeks and still have heaps to organise. If you guys and girls are going to be there for most of the afternoon, I can probably still make an appearance though.


That's awesome about you moving out Matt! Congrats


----------



## General Specific

Thanks Laura. I'm both excited and nervous at the same time..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Laura1990 said:


> That's awesome about you moving out Matt! Congrats


Yeah, congratulations mate. Better than what I can say for myself at this point in time..


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Yeah, congratulations mate. Better than what I can say for myself at this point in time..


Thanks Jason. You will get there, just need to be patient. Easier said than done I know..


----------



## Laura1990

Aces_Shy said:


> Thanks Laura. I'm both excited and nervous at the same time..


It's always a bit nerve wracking moving, but once you're all settled in you'll be loving it


----------



## General Specific

Laura1990 said:


> It's always a bit nerve wracking moving, but once you're all settled in you'll be loving it


Movings always a hassle but it will be worth it. I just can't wait to have my own space.


----------



## Owl-99

Aces_Shy said:


> Movings always a hassle but it will be worth it. I just can't wait to have my own space.


Are you moving into a house or a flat ?


----------



## General Specific

tannasg said:


> Are you moving into a house or a flat ?


I'm renting my friend's 2 bedroom unit. I was originally looking for a 1 bedroom unit, but this one isn't much more expensive and the spare bedroom will come in handy.

I realise having a housemate would reduce expenses considerably, but I would just prefer to have my own place.


----------



## Owl-99

Aces_Shy said:


> I'm renting my friend's 2 bedroom unit. I was originally looking for a 1 bedroom unit, but this one isn't much more expensive and the spare bedroom will come in handy.
> 
> I realise having a housemate would reduce expenses considerably, but I would just prefer to have my own place.


Is it a high rise unit ?


----------



## General Specific

tannasg said:


> Is it a high rise unit ?


No. Sorry to disappoint you lol


----------



## Owl-99

Aces_Shy said:


> No. Sorry to disappoint you lol


So it is a pent house apartment is it ?


----------



## General Specific

tannasg said:


> So it is a pent house apartment is it ?


Ha.. I wish I had that sort of money.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

lol


----------



## J85HUA

Aces_Shy said:


> I'm renting my friend's 2 bedroom unit. I was originally looking for a 1 bedroom unit, but this one isn't much more expensive and the spare bedroom will come in handy.
> 
> I realise having a housemate would reduce expenses considerably, but I would just prefer to have my own place.


Congrats, having your own space is always awesome...
Don't get a housemate, get a Cat :yes
And spare bedrooms come in really handy for storing all the crap you don't know what to do with (i can hardly walk into mine!).


----------



## harrison

I'll bring some snags and I think I'll bring some chopped up onions - definitely need onions!

I think Mark said he'll bring some bread? Would someone be able to bring tomato sauce?


----------



## J85HUA

So i might bring some burger patties or mini steaks... can never too much meat.

I'll try to remember the BBQ untensils this time too...
Do not want to be cooking with plastic forks again :no



BTW said:


> Any advice on what to bring? Do we need anything else?


I don't think anyones said anything about pasta or potato salad?
Or soft drinks?


----------



## harrison

J85HUA said:


> So i might bring some burger patties or mini steaks... can never too much meat.
> 
> I'll try to remember the BBQ untensils this time too...
> *Do not want to be cooking with plastic forks again :no*
> 
> I don't think anyones said anything about pasta or potato salad?
> Or soft drinks?


Yeah that's a good idea Joshua - that was a bit tricky. Will be good to see you again.


----------



## Laura1990

Can't get my car to the mechanic until Tuesday so I wont make it. I hope you guys have an awesome time though, and hopefully we'll have another one soon  Would love to see you all again. xx


----------



## ltrain

Laura1990 said:


> Can't get my car to the mechanic until Tuesday so I wont make it. I hope you guys have an awesome time though, and hopefully we'll have another one soon  Would love to see you all again. xx


Oh that sucks I was really looking forward to meeting you. You seem like a really nice person


----------



## Laura1990

ltrain said:


> Oh that sucks I was really looking forward to meeting you. You seem like a really nice person


Oh thankyou. That's very nice  It's just been one of those weeks. I'll try and borrow my mother's car. I'm going a bit mad being at home so much lately. Would be lovely to see you all.


----------



## StellaCross

Hi,
Don36 recommended this group to me. I live in Ballarat, and so Melbourne is close. Obviously I won't be attending anything yet, I just wanted to know who was on here and what kinds of things you do.

= )


----------



## harrison

Hi - we have bbq's sometimes and go out for drinks - I think the others have also gone bowling, go-karting (?) etc as well. We used to go to Asian Beer Cafe quite a bit in Melbourne Central - that's a good place, hope we can do it again soon. The others will answer soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Laura1990

StellaCross said:


> Hi,
> Don36 recommended this group to me. I live in Ballarat, and so Melbourne is close. Obviously I won't be attending anything yet, I just wanted to know who was on here and what kinds of things you do.
> 
> = )


Welcome Sarah


----------



## James_Russell

Wow someone who lives further away than me :teeth


Welcome


----------



## J85HUA

don36 said:


> Hi - we have bbq's sometimes and go out for drinks - I think the others have also gone bowling, go-karting (?) etc as well. We used to go to Asian Beer Cafe quite a bit in Melbourne Central - that's a good place, hope we can do it again soon. The others will answer soon, I'm sure.


hmmm, haven't been bowling or enjoyed the juglyfe for a while...



StellaCross said:


> Hi,
> Don36 recommended this group to me. I live in Ballarat, and so Melbourne is close. Obviously I won't be attending anything yet, I just wanted to know who was on here and what kinds of things you do.
> 
> = )


Welcome Stella


----------



## J85HUA

spoonman said:


> Put me down for sauces. I'll bring tomato, mustard and BBQ sauce. Unless anyone wants a chilli or soy sauce in there.


chilli sauce, yes please...


----------



## J85HUA

spoonman said:


> Okay will try to find a decent chilli sauce - maybe a hot tabasco would do the trick.


the ones in the Asian stores with labels you can't read are usually the best ones...


----------



## J85HUA

_inb4 tl;dr (sorry for long post)_
_My OCD and over-organisation traits are showing..._
_(time to retreat slowly into a corner)_

So to summarise, if i've got this right and haven't missed anything, so far we've got people bringing:

*Anyanka* - nibbly food & Bakery rolls
*James Russell* - Burger patties and bread
*ltrain *- Milk in a bag :con & Chips
*Don* - Snags & Onions
*SpoonMan* - Sauces
*J85HUA - *BBQ utensils, Pasta & Potato Salad
*BTW* - Soft Drinks

Appologies to James Russell, i'd missed his comment about burger patties and bread before i thought about bringing burgers or mini steaks the other day...
What i can't see anywhere pasta/potato salad, so i'll bring them and my BBQ tools...

Couldn't get a clear line who else is thinking about coming?
It will be good to catch up with those of you i've met, and meet those of you i haven't.

Is everyone still happy with 12ish Sunday?
This is the table we normally meet at:



J85HUA said:


> Ahhh Google Maps, where would we be without you:
> http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=-37.838788,+144.967518&sll=-37.838166,144.967459&sspn=0.003809,0.00567&vpsrc=0&t=h&ie=UTF8&z=17&iwloc=A
> 
> or alternatively, Map Image:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36245983/SAS_Albert-Park-Map.JPG


　
------------------------------------



Anyanka said:


> But I'll see if I can *bring some sweets or nibbly food - maybe avocado dip*. Unless we need anything in particular?





James_Russell said:


> As for food, last time we didn't really decide on much before hand but there was plenty. Basically just need a couple of people to bring meat and a couple of people to bring bread, drinks etc.
> *Last time I brought along some burger patties and bread. Will probably bring the same this time.*





Anyanka said:


> *I might bring some bakery rolls?*





ltrain said:


> *Maybe some milk in a bag*





ltrain said:


> How exciting! We are nearly there!
> I think I might *bring a few packets of chips* or something like that for people to snack on





don36 said:


> *I'll bring some snags and I think I'll bring some chopped up onions* - definitely need onions!





spoonman said:


> *Put me down for sauces*. I'll bring tomato, mustard and BBQ sauce. Unless anyone wants a chilli or soy sauce in there.





BTW said:


> *Shall i bring the soft drink?*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I would like to go but I am not going to confirm. I may or may not be able to show depending on how things turn out today. In any case since my plans are so flimsy I should bring something that is relatively unimportant in the event I don't turn up.


----------



## harrison

12ish sounds good Joshua - hope the weather is OK.


----------



## Limmy

J85HUA said:


> _inb4 tl;dr (sorry for long post)_
> _My OCD and over-organisation traits are showing..._
> _(time to retreat slowly into a corner)_
> 
> So to summarise, if i've got this right and haven't missed anything, so far we've got people bringing:
> 
> *Anyanka* - nibbly food & Bakery rolls
> *James Russell* - Burger patties and bread
> *ltrain *- Milk in a bag :con & Chips
> *Don* - Snags & Onions
> *SpoonMan* - Sauces
> *J85HUA - *BBQ utensils, Pasta & Potato Salad, soft drinks?
> 
> Appologies to James Russell, i'd missed his comment about burger patties and bread before i thought about bringing burgers or mini steaks the other day...
> What i can't see anywhere is drinks or pasta/potato salad, so i'll bring them and my BBQ tools...
> 
> Couldn't get a clear line who else is thinking about coming?
> It will be good to catch up with those of you i've met, and meet those of you i haven't.
> 
> Is everyone still happy with 12ish Sunday?
> This is the table we normally meet at:
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------


:O u fOrgot abutt me :cry


----------



## BTW

I'm planning to go. I think J85HUAwas suggesting that I bring some of those things? Shall i bring the soft drink?


----------



## J85HUA

BTW said:


> I'm planning to go. I think J85HUAwas suggesting that I bring some of those things? Shall i bring the soft drink?


yes please.


----------



## ltrain

The milk in a bag thing was directed to Limmy! He asked what to bring from Canada. Sorry if I confused you haha

I'll be bringing some chips and salsa. I have mild and hot for those of you that like hot stuff(like me).


----------



## James_Russell

J85HUA said:


> Appologies to James Russell, i'd missed his comment about burger patties and bread before i thought about bringing burgers or mini steaks the other day...
> What i can't see anywhere pasta/potato salad, so i'll bring them and my BBQ tools...


Bring whatever you want. Afterall, can never have too much meat. And I'm not exactly mr reliable :b


----------



## Anyanka

In terms of nibbles, I won't be able to bring dip. But, I'll pick up some nice biscuits or other sweets (these are the days I wish I had an oven to wreck my cooking 'skills' onto).


----------



## General Specific

I can probably come to the BBQ earlier now. Seems all the food has been covered, but I could bring some small bottles of Coca Cola and chips to share around.


----------



## General Specific

StellaCross said:


> Hi,
> Don36 recommended this group to me. I live in Ballarat, and so Melbourne is close. Obviously I won't be attending anything yet, I just wanted to know who was on here and what kinds of things you do.
> 
> = )


Welcome 



Laura1990 said:


> Can't get my car to the mechanic until Tuesday so I wont make it. I hope you guys have an awesome time though, and hopefully we'll have another one soon  Would love to see you all again. xx


Stupid cars. Hope it doesn't cost too much to fix..


----------



## Laura1990

Aces_Shy said:


> Stupid cars. Hope it doesn't cost too much to fix..


I hope it doesn't. It's just killing me not having a car at the moment.

Have fun tomorrow guys


----------



## James_Russell

What time are you all getting there? I prob won't be around till about 1


----------



## General Specific

I will probably be there at 12:37 PM


----------



## ltrain

I will aim to be there around 12 but might be a tiny bit later than that as I'm not quite sure how long it will take me to get there. Maybe I should aim for 12:30 if others are gonna be later. I just hope that 1 person doesn't have to wait ages for everyone else.


----------



## Anyanka

Aces_Shy said:


> I will probably be there at 12:37 PM


Oh neat, I'll be there at 12:28.


----------



## General Specific

At least you won't have to wait long then lol


----------



## harrison

Great to see you all again, but yes Damian - it was a bit cold after a while. And thanks Joshua for being so well-prepared. 

Nice to meet you Lucas and to see you again Liz - hope you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^^^

Good for a few lulz today, and to catch up with some familiar faces again. Also nice to meet the new ones too. 

Also, something I was going put out there is that Soilwork are playing Melbourne in October, so was wondering if anyone was interested in getting some tix? (Due to their latest album they might sell out early on). I expect it will be an epic show.


----------



## General Specific

Was great to see everyone again and nice to meet you Lucas and Liz 

Shame the weather turned bad, but at least it was kind to us for most of the afternoon.



spoonman said:


> Place your bets, people!
> Current Odds of James Russell arriving before Aces Shy: 6:1.
> (you can slap me later Aces)


You can thank Punt Road for my lateness lol


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Also, something I was going put out there is that Soilwork are playing Melbourne in October, so was wondering if anyone was interested in getting some tix? (Due to their latest album they might sell out early on). I expect it will be an epic show.


Soilwork aren't my favourite band ever, but I don't mind them. How much would tickets be?


----------



## General Specific

P.S.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Tickets for most other metal bands of a similar level that I've seen in the past typically have all been around the $60 to $70 mark, although despite the show being a while off yet it still may not be worth your money if you're not particularly big on them. That said it is still fairly ages away so..


----------



## General Specific

Sounds reasonable, but I will still have a think about it. Cheers.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

spoonman said:


> Fricken' Old Man Winter.


----------



## J85HUA

Was a good afternoon yesterday, nice to see some familiar faces and meet some new ones.

I'm going to suggest we go Bowling and Beer Cafe some time mid May...


----------



## Limmy

i went but i didnt see u guys :c


----------



## Anyanka

Limmy said:


> i went but i didnt see u guys :c


Woah. 
*Déjà vu.*


----------



## General Specific

Limmy said:


> i went but i didnt see u guys :c


You must have been on the other side of the lake..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Limmy said:


> i went but i didnt see u guys :c


Sorry man, I was trying desperately to find the guy that looked like your avatar, but failed miserably..


----------



## General Specific

J85HUA said:


> I'm going to suggest we go Bowling and Beer Cafe some time mid May...


I like the sound of this.


----------



## James_Russell

Bowling and ABC sounds good. Will definitely be in for that


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Should get our ABC's on before mid-May in the form of the tried and true jug lyfe if anyone's intredasted. Should be able to rustle up some poo change.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> How come HE gets a banana sticker? :x


Damian you will not have a banana sticker you must earn it first. *locks them away in belt buckle*


----------



## catcharay

Sup 
Anyone remember my login details ? fek


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^LOL

How's it goin' mate..


----------



## catcharay

Good buddy
Should catch up soon


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


> ^^ LMAO


"Please go to funnyjunk to view this image"

You lowlife hotlinker..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Lol, FAILED.


----------



## General Specific

Ah, you've made it work now. Well played


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> (Edit: What is the world coming to when you can't even hotlink. Sheesh)


LOL that's pretty gold.


----------



## J85HUA

spoonman said:


> Aren't you glad you put up with those hotlinking issues now?  (Damn, just admitted it wasn't working before)


----------



## rosehip

Wow, a Melbourne thread! I'm close by, hello everyone!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

J85HUA said:


>


LOL, I just absolutely had to read that in an ostentatiously camp voice.



rosehip said:


> Wow, a Melbourne thread! I'm close by, hello everyone!


Welcome to the boards. Yes I think the Melbourne thread strangely has always experienced the most amount of traffic. There's a sizeable SAS population here now. I'm not sure if this is such a positive reflection..


----------



## J85HUA

rosehip said:


> Wow, a Melbourne thread! I'm close by, hello everyone!


Welcome...


----------



## James_Russell

Welcome Rosehip. Hopefuly you make it to a meetup some time. There are plenty of them happening


----------



## Laura1990

rosehip said:


> Wow, a Melbourne thread! I'm close by, hello everyone!


Welcome


----------



## General Specific

rosehip said:


> Wow, a Melbourne thread! I'm close by, hello everyone!


Welcome


----------



## rosehip

Thanks for the welcomes everyone


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Welcome Rosehip!

Lawl @ Dimmu Burger.
Put me down for a 'maybe' on Soilwork. I missed out when they touring for The Panic Broadcast due to I don't remember why, so would be good to see them


----------



## CD700

We should have a meetup and get ****faced again
Always enjoyable


----------



## General Specific

blakeyz said:


> We should have a meetup and get ****faced again
> Always enjoyable


Welcome back mate.

I have resigned from the #yolo life, but would still be keen to catch up for a quiet drink or two.


----------



## General Specific

lol.. Dummy Burger works too. I remember how brooootal some kids at my highschool thought they were, because they listened to him.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

rosehip said:


> Thanks for the welcomes everyone


You are welcome.



Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Lawl @ Dimmu Burger.
> Put me down for a 'maybe' on Soilwork. I missed out when they touring for The Panic Broadcast due to I don't remember why, so would be good to see them


(If I wanna make my own burger patties, I'll be sure to visit Finntrolls supermarket for the ingredients as well!)

And no worries bor, their latest album pawns Panic Broadcast if you ask me, so it will prolly be worth the mullah..



blakeyz said:


> We should have a meetup and get ****faced again
> Always enjoyable













Aces_Shy said:


> I have resigned from the #yolo life, but would still be keen to catch up for a quiet drink or two.


LOL come on man you know when we all get together there will be nothing quiet about those drinks..



Aces_Shy said:


> lol.. Dummy Burger works too. I remember how brooootal some kids at my highschool thought they were, because they listened to him.


Hahah, Dimmu Borgir are like the Black Veil Brides of Norway. Am I going to get somebody else started on this? lol

*Edits* I think the fact that I have multi-quoted so much here is also pretty broootal.


----------



## James_Russell

Welcome back Blake.

You make a strong suggestion :b


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> LOL come on man you know when we all get together there will be nothing quiet about those drinks..
> 
> Hahah, Dimmu Borgir are like the Black Veil Brides of Norway. Am I going to get somebody else started on this? lol


True. The hangover and shame the next day is never worth it for me though lol

I'll admit, I've never really listened to Dimmu. Some of the scene kids at my school did make me lol though.


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> *Edits* I think the fact that I have multi-quoted so much here is also pretty broootal.


----------



## CD700

big timer jimmy
Nice DP


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Aces_Shy said:


>


Lmao "one internet"


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aces_Shy said:


>


Lol one internet. How many bitcoins is that?


----------



## James_Russell

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Lol one internet. How many bitcoins is that?


Bout 350


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


> Bout 350


----------



## J85HUA

Aces_Shy said:


>














Railroad Cancellation said:


> Lol one internet. How many bitcoins is that?


About Half what it was a few weeks ago...










But still worth more than the US Dollar...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's not about the money, Damian..


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Is someone here a fan of Metalocalypse?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ElectricEnigma said:


> Is someone here a fan of Metalocalypse?


Dev, Metalocalypse is dildos.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> Wasn't that a song by some british pop star? Either way, very true. It's about the joy all that blue crystal meth brings to the world.


Well considering you linked to that Joker clip, I had assumed I was quoting that.. But pop stars? :afr

This kind of reminds me of that Victorian woman who leads the double life of criminal justice barrister and famous pop star at the same time, (indeed I am wondering if this is the same women you were referring to).


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

And:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

How much of the Nyan Cat can YOU stand?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Got through 10.27, nek minnit:


----------



## Anyanka

I want to listen to Nyan Cat all day. I never stay in the one spot long enough to.


----------



## James_Russell

I have regularly watched the 24 hour Nyan Cat video. Can confirm it is legen-dary


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^clicked twice? lawlz


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyanka said:


> I want to listen to Nyan Cat all day. I never stay in the one spot long enough to.


Still brootal..


----------



## supersoshychick

So what's next for Melbourne meetup? Have you guys been bowling yet?


----------



## Anyanka

supersoshychick said:


> So what's next for Melbourne meetup? Have you guys been bowling yet?


I'm not positive, but I don't think the bowling has happened yet? At least, I hope not! I need to show off my bowling 'skills'.



Railroad Cancellation said:


> Still brootal..


While I can't play it 24/7, I've decided for the next week I'm looping the Nyan whenever I get the chance.


----------



## James_Russell

We've been bowling a few times before but not recently.

I think Josh suggested to do it some time in may. That would work


----------



## timmy01

Bowling in May sounds good.


----------



## J85HUA

So....

How does Saturday the 11th of May work for everyone?

I propose a few games of bowling at Strike, followed by cheap drinks and pizza at the Asian Beer Cafe.


----------



## supersoshychick

J85HUA said:


> So....
> 
> How does Saturday the 11th of May work for everyone?
> 
> I propose a few games of bowling at Strike, followed by cheap drinks and pizza at the Asian Beer Cafe.


what time? Which location? It cost more on the weekends, but I guess that's when most people are available. I'm available any time.

www.grow.net.au < just in case anyone is interested. This is a mental illness anonymous support group that meets weekly. just find your location.


----------



## Laura1990

It's my birthday the day before, so I might have plans with my mum (I'm pretty cool like that).. But if not, I'll come!


----------



## J85HUA

supersoshychick said:


> what time?


Maybe just after midday, guess it depends on everyone's plans...


----------



## CD700

Yeah sounds fun


----------



## supersoshychick

Completely forgot I have a wedding to go to on Saturday. Sorry


----------



## CD700

does it have to be the asian beer cafe ? That place blows a hole in my wallet everytime


----------



## Anyanka

I could do Saturday - I had other plans but I can brush them off if they clash.


----------



## CD700

did railway ban himself again ?
Someone tell him i said he is a wank


----------



## ltrain

Does anyone else ever feel like taking part in this forum makes them feel worse??? 
I have taken a little break from it for a while and felt more positive... 

I'm not referring to you guys so please don't take offence. I just mean the forums as a whole.


----------



## CD700

Does this place make me feel worse ? I dunno if I can feel worse


----------



## catcharay

I don't feel worse, just a sense of belonging that I can't find elsewhere. To be understood is a great solace

When I do browse here, it's mainly the sections including; coping, entertainment, just for fun, pics, art, voting, general, meds, nutrition

Plus, I'm not a frequent poster and lurker


----------



## James_Russell

I almost never look at the 'serious' sections of the forum. And when if I do it's cause I saw a thread with a hilariously bizarre title.


----------



## Laura1990

I don't even look at the other sections anymore. Just use it to keep in touch with you lovely people


----------



## General Specific

Bowling and ABC sounds like fun. It's been a while 



ltrain said:


> Does anyone else ever feel like taking part in this forum makes them feel worse???
> I have taken a little break from it for a while and felt more positive...
> 
> I'm not referring to you guys so please don't take offence. I just mean the forums as a whole.


The SAS forums have become a complete sh*thole full of negativity. You have done the right thing by stepping back from them.

I basically only come on here to check the Melbourne thread now.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Aces_Shy said:


> Bowling and ABC sounds like fun. It's been a while
> 
> The SAS forums have become a complete sh*thole full of negativity. You have done the right thing by stepping back from them.
> 
> I basically only come on here to check the Melbourne thread now.


That's the thing with SAD though. Part of it is the way one sees themselves and the world they live in and how others see them. They need to have their perceptions challenged.


----------



## ltrain

Aces_Shy said:


> Bowling and ABC sounds like fun. It's been a while
> 
> The SAS forums have become a complete sh*thole full of negativity. You have done the right thing by stepping back from them.
> 
> I basically only come on here to check the Melbourne thread now.


That's a good idea I think. That way you can attend meetups if they do come up  I think meetups are a lot more beneficial than talking on the forums


----------



## supersoshychick

ltrain said:


> Does anyone else ever feel like taking part in this forum makes them feel worse???
> I have taken a little break from it for a while and felt more positive...
> 
> I'm not referring to you guys so please don't take offence. I just mean the forums as a whole.


SAS has many depressed people on it. Anxiety is commonly followed by some form of depression, so people come here to vent and talk about how they feel. So yeah, reading stories/posts can make you feel  for that person, then you begin to think about your life and feel sorry for it. It's a bit contagious really.


----------



## timmy01

Next Saturday sounds good Josh, catch you guys then.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I should be good for Saturday.


----------



## General Specific

So.. what time are we meeting?


----------



## Laura1990

12?


----------



## J85HUA

12ish seems like a good idea,
Out front of the library, near Strike QV?


----------



## Laura1990

Sounds good. See you guys there


----------



## General Specific

Yay.. see you guys and girls there


----------



## CD700

I feel like death at the moment
Can't do it 
hOPEFULLY next time guys ;D


----------



## Anyanka

I won't be able to make it either, but will try for the next one. I hope you all have fun.


----------



## General Specific

Boo!


----------



## J85HUA

Hey everyone, just be aware that the trains are funky with the city loop today. 
I got this message when I was on the website:

No City Loop trains on the Craigieburn, Sunbury, Upfield and Werribee lines: Saturday 11 May - Sunday 12 May 2013


----------



## supersoshychick

how was bowling? we should do a meet up twice a month. maybe set the next one for the 25th?


----------



## General Specific

Bowling was a lot of fun as always 

Meetups twice a month might be a bit frequent, but I don't know, some people might be up for it?


----------



## CD700

Honestly I don't think setting a time frame thingy would be the best idea
Too much of a commitment and I could really see it dieing off quicker then a once in a while thing.
Obviously I could be talking **** plus I haven't been to a group in 6 months + so wateva hehehehehe

Glad you guys had fun


----------



## James_Russell

Yeh set timeframes don't really work. For the most part we just go through stages where there is one every few weeks and nothing for a while, then they go regular again.

It is what it is I guess


----------



## supersoshychick

glad bowling went well. Yeah setting a time frame might not be good for everyone. Sowwy


----------



## timmy01

Yeah the bowling was fun, hope you guys enjoyed the rest of the day/night.


----------



## General Specific

spoonman said:


>


lol'd for real..



timmy01 said:


> Yeah the bowling was fun, hope you guys enjoyed the rest of the day/night.


Thanks Tim, was good to see you again. The rest of the night was interesting..


----------



## Al3xandra

hi all 
I'm alex and im currently living in ballarat. wondering how often you guys get together and if you'd be totally keen to have a chick who mumbles and stares at the ground a lot tagging along sometime


----------



## J85HUA

Al3xandra said:


> hi all
> I'm alex and im currently living in ballarat. wondering how often you guys get together and if you'd be totally keen to have a chick who mumbles and stares at the ground a lot tagging along sometime


Hello and Welcome...

You'll find no judgement of your eccentricities in this group.
The gatherings are sporadic, stay tuned to this channel for more information...


----------



## Anyanka

Al3xandra said:


> hi all
> I'm alex and im currently living in ballarat. wondering how often you guys get together and if you'd be totally keen to have a chick who mumbles and stares at the ground a lot tagging along sometime


Sounds like me. You'll fit right in. :clap

Well, minus the Ballarat bit.


----------



## General Specific

Al3xandra said:


> hi all
> I'm alex and im currently living in ballarat. wondering how often you guys get together and if you'd be totally keen to have a chick who mumbles and stares at the ground a lot tagging along sometime


Welcome to the site 

As Josh said, we don't judge here. So please come along to the next meetup if you feel up to it.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Al3xandra said:


> hi all
> I'm alex and im currently living in ballarat. wondering how often you guys get together and if you'd be totally keen to have a chick who mumbles and stares at the ground a lot tagging along sometime


Welcome Alex!


----------



## Haruhi

honestly don't see how you guys can go bowling, few times i've been i feel so awkward going up to have my turn. not worth the stress.


----------



## Laura1990

Haruhi said:


> honestly don't see how you guys can go bowling, few times i've been i feel so awkward going up to have my turn. not worth the stress.


Yeah, that's the reason I don't bowl. I just tag along and watch.


----------



## CD700

Yeh that feeling watched thing
What do i do with my swinging arms while im walking back to get my friggen ball from that thing that shoots it back out the floor
That's my problem with it


----------



## catcharay

I think I'm better with that nowadays. I'm less self conscious. Bowling will be fun to go to now that I'm free for a few weeks


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Maybe one way to help us combat the social anxiety would be to make fools of ourselves in public or to do what we think will make us appear foolish. 

Difficult it is, but we must first feel the fire to go through it. We have such an inflated idea of the consequences. People may laugh, they may look on with puzzled looks on their faces, they may ridicule or do nothing or whatever, but at the end of it all, who am I to bunch of strangers but a possible curiosity that was present for one moment and was out of their reality the next? In a world of billions, we're insignificant specks.


----------



## J85HUA

ElectricEnigma said:


> Maybe one way to help us combat the social anxiety would be to make fools of ourselves in public or to do what we think will make us appear foolish.
> 
> Difficult it is, but we must first feel the fire to go through it. We have such an inflated idea of the consequences. People may laugh, they may look on with puzzled looks on their faces, they may ridicule or do nothing or whatever, but at the end of it all, who am I to bunch of strangers but a possible curiosity that was present for one moment and was out of their reality the next? In a world of billions, we're insignificant specks.


Wow, really well said Dave. 
Reminds me of Carl Satan and the Pale Blue Dot...


----------



## General Specific

ElectricEnigma said:


> Maybe one way to help us combat the social anxiety would be to make fools of ourselves in public or to do what we think will make us appear foolish.
> 
> Difficult it is, but we must first feel the fire to go through it. We have such an inflated idea of the consequences. People may laugh, they may look on with puzzled looks on their faces, they may ridicule or do nothing or whatever, but at the end of it all, who am I to bunch of strangers but a possible curiosity that was present for one moment and was out of their reality the next? In a world of billions, we're insignificant specks.




Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## kaw1273

Wow cant believe there are others on this planet who think/act like me, i feel like a big sigh has just being released!!


----------



## supersoshychick

Throw out some suggestions for next meetup...... 

Here's mine: I know it's been done at a Melbourne meet up a couple years ago, maybe meetup at someone's home. A bit dangerous but it's been done before.


----------



## James_Russell

Not that dangerous, as long as the host is a willing participant...

Welcome to the site kaw


----------



## Laura1990

supersoshychick said:


> Throw out some suggestions for next meetup......
> 
> Here's mine: I know it's been done at a Melbourne meet up a couple years ago, maybe meetup at someone's home. A bit dangerous but it's been done before.


I'm always happy to have everyone over to my place, but it can be a bit far for some. 
We all live in different parts of Melbourne and not everyone drives, so it can be difficult to do house meetups.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

kaw1273 said:


> Wow cant believe there are others on this planet who think/act like me, i feel like a big sigh has just being released!!


There are plenty of us, Kaw1273. Welcome!


----------



## General Specific

My place is a bit small to have the entire SAS crew over unfortunately

Welcome Kaw


----------



## CD700

Could maybe do something here again next month.
Got spare rooms n stuff. People can stay over no probs.


----------



## General Specific

Sounds good man!


----------



## supersoshychick

blakeyz said:


> Could maybe do something here again next month.
> Got spare rooms n stuff. People can stay over no probs.




sounds good, whereabouts do you live in melbourne?


----------



## odspot

27 male .. lived here about 3 years, but found it too difficult to maintain stable friendships/relationships due to ongoing battle with anxiety/depression ..

however, would like the chance to occasionally leave the house while still young(ish) and fresh-faced and be among likeminded, non-judgmental people. 

also, don't know if it's permitted to mention here, but open to 1-on-1 friendships/meetings .. really interested in movies if that's your thing .. someone who lives Southside and digs the Astor would be a blessing ..


----------



## General Specific

odspot said:


> 27 male .. lived here about 3 years, but found it too difficult to maintain stable friendships/relationships due to ongoing battle with anxiety/depression ..
> 
> however, would like the chance to occasionally leave the house while still young(ish) and fresh-faced and be among likeminded, non-judgmental people.
> 
> also, don't know if it's permitted to mention here, but open to 1-on-1 friendships/meetings .. really interested in movies if that's your thing .. someone who lives Southside and digs the Astor would be a blessing ..


Welcome to the site 

We are definitely non-judgmental here. I know how horrible it can be dealing with these issues.

I enjoy going out to the movies, but have never been to as Astor. I would like to though..


----------



## ConscientiousKate

Hi there 

I'm Katie, 26 (on Wednesday!) and new to the site. I'm from Eastern suburbs of Melbourne. I feel like something has to be done to break myself out of this overwhelming SA so when I saw someone link this group at first my heart raced but that's the reason why I should do it!

To be honest I wouldn't be comfortable going to a strangers home but if you were going to do another activity day or even coffee at a cafe I'd love to come.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Welcome to the new posters. Been a while since I popped in here, but I think in terms of meet ups and so forth, the stars are starting to align again. @odspot, you could join a few of us lads for a drink next w/e perhaps?

@ConscientousKate, yeah it would seem the best way to go would be to slowly transition into the atmosphere of the meet ups before diving head first into the house parties, lol. With that said, I am sure there are a few ladies here you could catch up for coffee with first in the city? I'm sure there's some mustard somewhere..


----------



## Laura1990

Welcome to the forum 

I'd be up for trying a coffee catch up with just the girls some time, if anyone else is interested?


----------



## CD700

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Welcome to the new posters. Been a while since I popped in here, but I think in terms of meet ups and so forth, the stars are starting to align again. @odspot, you could join a few of us lads for a drink next w/e perhaps?
> 
> @ConscientousKate, yeah it would seem the best way to go would be to slowly transition into the atmosphere of the meet ups before diving head first into the house parties, lol. With that said, I am sure there are a few ladies here you could catch up for coffee with first in the city? I'm sure there's some mustard somewhere..


Yeppers 
Hopefully we can get something up and going.

Welcome to the new people. Hopefully you guys/girls can come along 2.


----------



## Melodic

Hey!! Just discovered this thread! it's pretty awesome how many melb people there are. i live on the southeast side of melbourne. if you guys organise something i wouldn't mind tagging along.


----------



## James_Russell

Welcome to the new people. 

There should be a meetup soon, hope some of you can make it along


----------



## CD700

lol what the fudge


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

cyr007 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. My name is cyrus. and I am an entrepreneur.
> I live in melbourne.
> 
> this is a copy of the thread I've written in General area.
> 
> I have had lots and lots of issues in past 8 years. have seen therapists, have taken medicine for lots of issues. I have dealt with energy people and all sort of other stuff.
> 
> I had social anxiety in past two years(mostly with women). but there are other stuff involved.
> 
> I have found a method that worked very fast for me. I cleared my childhood abuse in two hours. it is a very powerful method and I could get rid of lots of my issues.
> the effect is permanent, so I don't need to go back again.
> 
> What I am currently working on is a website about the solutions for different emotional problems. one of them is social anxiety.
> 
> There will be a fixed price option in addition to hourly rate like any practitioner.
> 
> For example, one payment of $2000 (AUD) (things are more expensive here) to get rid of social anxiety. You pay a fixed fee in the beginning and that's it.
> 
> It usually takes about 12-15 hours to get clear. But the time can vary
> between 8 to 20.
> 
> what do you think about this?
> 
> Thanks alot
> Cyrus
> 
> P.S: I am completely open about any questions that you might have. ask away.


How does get ****ed sound?


----------



## General Specific

Great to see so many new people joining the site


----------



## James_Russell

cyr007 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. My name is cyrus. and I am an entrepreneur.
> I live in melbourne.
> 
> this is a copy of the thread I've written in General area.
> 
> I have had lots and lots of issues in past 8 years. have seen therapists, have taken medicine for lots of issues. I have dealt with energy people and all sort of other stuff.
> 
> I had social anxiety in past two years(mostly with women). but there are other stuff involved.
> 
> I have found a method that worked very fast for me. I cleared my childhood abuse in two hours. it is a very powerful method and I could get rid of lots of my issues.
> the effect is permanent, so I don't need to go back again.
> 
> What I am currently working on is a website about the solutions for different emotional problems. one of them is social anxiety.
> 
> There will be a fixed price option in addition to hourly rate like any practitioner.
> 
> For example, one payment of $2000 (AUD) (things are more expensive here) to get rid of social anxiety. You pay a fixed fee in the beginning and that's it.
> 
> It usually takes about 12-15 hours to get clear. But the time can vary
> between 8 to 20.
> 
> what do you think about this?
> 
> Thanks alot
> Cyrus
> 
> P.S: I am completely open about any questions that you might have. ask away.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^LOL


----------



## General Specific

cyr007 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. My name is cyrus. and I am an entrepreneur.
> I live in melbourne.
> 
> this is a copy of the thread I've written in General area.
> 
> I have had lots and lots of issues in past 8 years. have seen therapists, have taken medicine for lots of issues. I have dealt with energy people and all sort of other stuff.
> 
> I had social anxiety in past two years(mostly with women). but there are other stuff involved.
> 
> I have found a method that worked very fast for me. I cleared my childhood abuse in two hours. it is a very powerful method and I could get rid of lots of my issues.
> the effect is permanent, so I don't need to go back again.
> 
> What I am currently working on is a website about the solutions for different emotional problems. one of them is social anxiety.
> 
> There will be a fixed price option in addition to hourly rate like any practitioner.
> 
> For example, one payment of $2000 (AUD) (things are more expensive here) to get rid of social anxiety. You pay a fixed fee in the beginning and that's it.
> 
> It usually takes about 12-15 hours to get clear. But the time can vary
> between 8 to 20.
> 
> what do you think about this?
> 
> Thanks alot
> Cyrus
> 
> P.S: I am completely open about any questions that you might have. ask away.


That sounds like a lot of money. Would you offer people discounts if they are going through hardship? I would be willing to share my story with you.


----------



## General Specific

cyr007 said:


> This is real. I don't know if I should take you jokes seriously or not.
> But if it shows disbelief, it's ok with me.
> 
> BTW, How can I change my avatar?


At the top of the page next to the Log Out button, there's a link called 'My Account'. Click this and on the next page there will be a link on the left hand menu bar to change your avatar.


----------



## ConscientiousKate

James_Russell said:


>


Perfect reply and thoroughly enjoyed James haha

Thanks for the welcomes everyone 
I'm feeling more nervous now I have to say but I would love to attend one. Are meetings usually just organised and announced in this thread?


----------



## Crasian

Hey I also live in Melbourne, South East side and love to hang out with some people


----------



## supersoshychick

ConscientiousKate said:


> Perfect reply and thoroughly enjoyed James haha
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes everyone
> I'm feeling more nervous now I have to say but I would love to attend one. Are meetings usually just organised and announced in this thread?


Yes, usually organized and annoyed here.


----------



## CD700

We should capitalise on the energy in here at the moment 
Any suggestions for meet up?
Maybe some of the new people have ideas


----------



## catcharay

So many new ppl.. it's very exciting indeed
I would definitely be excited for a girl catchup  (Is the wink weird?..hope not)


----------



## Laura1990

If anyone is ever free on weekdays, I'd be up for a morning coffee catch up.


----------



## catcharay

Yes, I'm free around 27 June. Does anyone else want to come too?


----------



## adamaus

im free


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

adamaus said:


> im free


Lol are you a girl? :lol


----------



## lmno1

catcharay said:


> So many new ppl.. it's very exciting indeed
> I would definitely be excited for a girl catchup  (Is the wink weird?..hope not)


I'd be interested in a ladies catch up in the near future. I'm generally only free on the weekend rather than during the week.


----------



## adamaus

No I'm male looking for female


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

adamaus said:


> No I'm male looking for female


Mate take it from me, you're barking up the wrong tree.. :lol


----------



## General Specific

^ hehehe


----------



## CD700

What about go kart's ?
2 expensive maybe...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> ^ hehehe


The undertone carried in Dolan's response is a congruous one. On that note, best not to take advice from a socially outcast sod such as myself. 

blakeyz, I love karting man, but you do make a valid point about the cost.


----------



## CD700

I'm thinking next weekend we should try organise something.
Need to capitalise on the energy and new folk in here at the moment me thinks
Could keep it simple and do a asian beer house meet up ?


----------



## odspot

yeah, can't speak for everyone, but as someone new i'd prolly be most comfortable with something low-key like a drink/meal than an activity like go-karting ..


----------



## Anyanka

I'm going to have to wait until exams are over. Bloody exams. I spit at my education!


Also, in a more general scope I'm happy with either of those activities. Just don't try to get me into a bathing suit.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That's a shame Anyanka, but good luck with the studies nonetheless. blakeyz, do you mean the week after this long weekend? odspot as well, if either of you are interested tomorrow night Dolan, Electric_Enigma and myself were thinking of catching up, we're expecting Mr. Russell to show his hand as well..


----------



## CD700

Not this weekend for me
Have fun tho


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

No sweat br0's, just realised that most along with Anyanka are bogged down by school exams right now..


----------



## odspot

what were you guys thinking of doing? might be able to make it along


----------



## Laura1990

Can't wait till the weather is nicer so we can enjoy BBQness again. I hate the cold


----------



## ConscientiousKate

blakeyz said:


> What about go kart's ?
> 2 expensive maybe...


I LOVE go karts, although last time I went I got taken off the track hahaha. But at the moment I'm a poor uni student so I couldn't afford to go. If you guys go, I'll just come to the next one and I sort of agree with odspot. I feel uncomfortable making a fool of myself infront of people when I first meet them haha

What's the usual meet like?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ConscientiousKate said:


> What's the usual meet like?


Depends. In contrast to the very first one in April 2010, these are much more enjoyable and less awkward if you ask me. I think that mainly comes down to everyone being reasonably well acquainted with one another already, and although new people come in, they are recipients of a very welcoming vibe. As Dolan mentioned, no one judges and everyone understands what it's like to deal with social anxiety and other disorders, so in the event people can get past those initial fears, they may find it to be a very rewarding experience.

Anyway, odspot. We actually have a very limited understanding so far of what's going to happen tomorrow night. I am hoping I don't end up having to work Saturday morning. :/


----------



## odspot

no problem. let me know tomorrow .. can't guarantee i'll be able to make, but if i do happen to be out of the house already shouldn't be a problem


----------



## General Specific

Laura1990 said:


> Can't wait till the weather is nicer so we can enjoy BBQness again. I hate the cold


We have a long wait for that unfortunately. At least there's still Asian Beer Cafe and Coffee though 



odspot said:


> what were you guys thinking of doing? might be able to make it along


As Railroad said, it's still a bit up in the air at the moment. We'll let you know when we work something out 



Railroad Cancellation said:


> Depends. In contrast to the very first one in April 2010, these are much more enjoyable and less awkward if you ask me.


Yeah, that first one was interesting..


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Welcome, to all the new peoples in here!



Dolan said:


> hehehe


----------



## always starting over

I'm from the U.S., but I had to drop in and say that Melbourne has the *best electronic music in the world* right now. I can't believe how many killer artists they have there. It's insane. If I was more talented, I'd move there.


----------



## AllstarRacer

Laura1990 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I'd be up for trying a coffee catch up with just the girls some time, if anyone else is interested?





lmno1 said:


> I'd be interested in a ladies catch up in the near future. I'm generally only free on the weekend rather than during the week.


lol why just women?there are many guys on this site who would love to join you not me personally though.


----------



## Haruhi

personally the girls coffee meetup sounds a lot funner/relaxing then the karting =P but i wouldn't go to any meetups anyway =P maybe the next bbq/park =) but i've said that twice now =P


----------



## supersoshychick

AllstarRacer said:


> lol why just women?there are many guys on this site who would love to join you not me personally though.


I think I'd be more comfortable if guys came. It's not a girl or guy meetup... It's an SA meetup.... Anyone with SA should be able to come.

I'm available anytime. pm me if you want to meetup one on one.


----------



## ConscientiousKate

Yeah I tend to be more comfortable in a mix of guys and girls myself haha But I don't mind.


----------



## James_Russell

I think we should do an Asian Beer Cafe meetup. Tends to be fairly relaxed and people used to come to those.

What is everybody doing the weekend of the 29th?


----------



## General Specific

Sorry, I'm organising my sock drawer that afternoon.


----------



## James_Russell

Dolan said:


> Sorry, I'm organising my sock drawer that afternoon.


Yeah that sock of yours could probably do with a clean...


----------



## General Specific

James_Russell said:


> Yeah that sock of yours could probably do with a clean...


Don't be so crass, man.

I use Kleenex.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> I use Kleenex.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


> What is everybody doing the weekend of the 22nd?


Sorry br0, that's Helmet Hair building day.


----------



## CD700

This weekend 2 early ?


----------



## James_Russell

I'm not going to be around this weekend, or the weekend after so I changed it to the 29th


----------



## adamaus

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Mate take it from me, you're barking up the wrong tree.. :lol


 what do you mean ?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

blakeyz said:


> This weekend 2 early ?


Not for me mate, will head to Dolan's house on Friday night but apart from that. :stu


----------



## adamaus

why are my posts deleted? why am i barking up the wrong tree? what do you mean?


----------



## CD700

Hmm It bwoke


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

blakeyz said:


> Hmm It bwoke


Yes it appears it did for a time..


----------



## supersoshychick

As of now I'm available any time. If anyone lives near western melbourne I'll be meeting up with one of the SAS members to next weekend maybe have one then, a meetup?


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

May I bring some Xanax so people aren't anxious


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm a modifinil man myself, blakeyz called me over to the dark side.. lol


----------



## CD700




----------



## supersoshychick

HTML:







ILOVEXANAX said:


> May I bring some Xanax so people aren't anxious


doesn't do anything for me..


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

supersoshychick said:


> doesn't do anything for me..


How much have you tried?


----------



## General Specific

ILOVEXANAX said:


> May I bring some Xanax so people aren't anxious


Yes please. My doctor always refused to prescribe me any.

Are you the Heisenberg of Xanax?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> Are you the Heisenberg of Xanax?


Yes I think so, I'm going to err on the side of caution and _stay out of his territory_ just in case.


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

Nope I wouldn't give anyone Xanax. I don't really love it. I love it and hate it.


----------



## harrison

ILOVEXANAX said:


> Nope I wouldn't give anyone Xanax. I don't really love it. *I love it and hate it*.


I can really relate to that bit.


----------



## James_Russell

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Yes I think so, I'm going to err on the side of caution and _stay out of his territory_ just in case.


----------



## General Specific

James_Russell said:


>


haha you guyz..


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

http://tapiture.com/image/don-t-be-afraid-dog-wallbro


----------



## J85HUA

At First I was like...










But then I was like...


----------



## General Specific

I feel like watching Breaking Bad from the beginning again.

Thread derailment was a great success.


----------



## CD700

lol


----------



## J85HUA

In my experience; this thread is derailed a lot...


----------



## James_Russell




----------



## Laura1990

I just started watching that! I like


----------



## General Specific

Most people are hooked on it from the first episode


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

spoonman said:


> Sounds like a Railroad Cancellation is imminent.


----------



## General Specific

So... those meetups eh?


----------



## odspot

James_Russell said:


>


Haha - what game is that from?


----------



## CD700

Dead rising me finx


----------



## supersoshychick

So I made a fb page of melbourne meetup group, just for members on THIS site from Melbourne. I read a lot on this thread that people only login to check this thread. Many people have fb, but many people with SA don't. So this is just a suggestion/trail. If you have fb...join? :|

https://www.facebook.com/groups/468412939918548


----------



## J85HUA

supersoshychick said:


> So I made a fb page of melbourne meetup group, just for members on THIS site from Melbourne. I read a lot on this thread that people only login to check this thread. Many people have fb, but many people with SA don't. So this is just a suggestion/trail. If you have fb...join? :|
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/468412939918548


*Sorry, this page isn't available*

*The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed.*








​
I Tink Sum Ting Wong...​


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> So... those meetups eh?


Stuck at home this w/e, no car. Feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## James_Russell

The thread has worked fine for the last couple of years, I wouldn't really see any advantage of moving it to facebook, plus not everybody uses facebook.


----------



## General Specific

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Stuck at home this w/e, no car. Feelsbadman.jpg


That's a crap feel. I have my car back from the mechanics, but headcold has kicked in again, so it will be a quiet one for me too.


----------



## supersoshychick

Okay fb idea out. Sorry..... Ugh I always think of stupid things. 

Anyway, I just watched Breaking Bad... Season 3, episode 10 "Fly"... Absolutely pointless. Just warning..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

supersoshychick said:


> Okay fb idea out. Sorry..... Ugh I always think of stupid things.
> 
> Anyway, I just watched Breaking Bad... Season 3, episode 10 "Fly"... Absolutely pointless. Just warning..


Hahah! I remember that episode, I actually found it hilarious.

I wouldn't be too bothered by the fb thing, I just think most people on here have been feeling lazy as of late (myself included). Them winter feels mang.


----------



## CD700

It's definitely mang 
I'm breathing out fog onto my laptop as I type this. The heater **** itself 

Facebook idea wasn't stupid btw. Not sure if many people here actually use it.


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

what train


----------



## General Specific

The train to Xanax dependence.


----------



## CD700

Toot toot
All aboard


----------



## General Specific

Next stop Frankston station!


----------



## James_Russell

Dolan said:


> Next stop Keon Park station!


EFA


----------



## General Specific

James_Russell said:


> EFA


Well, it's better than Geelong station.


----------



## James_Russell

Dolan said:


> Well, it's better than Geelong station.


Anything Geelong will always take out the dodgy prize.


----------



## odspot

can it make a Bentleigh stop on the way :-/


----------



## General Specific

Bentleigh's alright.. isn't it? :/


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

Any others besides xanax


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ILOVEXANAX said:


> Any others besides xanax


Yes, I think there are some others here who would like to board the goon train.


----------



## CD700

I been importing racetams 
Aniracetam in particular is a great lolly


----------



## General Specific

The Oriloff Express is where it's at.


----------



## supersoshychick

Ideas for next meetup? Bowling? Laser tag? Lunch/dinner and movie? Group orgy? Jk ummmmmM ideas ideas.... Dates, time, etc lalalala.


----------



## Laura1990

Dinner and movie would nice


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I was erring towards the group orgy. 












Lel jkz.


----------



## General Specific

Yeah.. 'jkz'


----------



## James_Russell

Dinner and movie isn't very social that's the problem. Especially if there is new people sitting in a dark theatre unable to talk isn't the best introduction :b


----------



## General Specific

I do enjoy going to the movies, but I feel an activity like laser tag or bowling would allow people to socialise more.


----------



## J85HUA

laser tag would be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## CD700

laser tag would be fun


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> Yeah.. 'jkz'


Woll Smoth pls

Laser tag, sounds kewl.


----------



## Anyanka

Laser tag. Yes please!

****, I've never done it before. No matter though. I plan on becoming a laser tag god.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> The Oriloff Express is where it's at.


Lol missed this, we all know where this train stops. x)


----------



## James_Russell

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Lol missed this, we all know where this train stops. x)


This is a limited express service to Shame, with stops at #YOLO and Melbourne Police Station


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Did somebody say LASER TAG!?

I love that idea.


----------



## General Specific

^LOL


----------



## ElectricEnigma

James_Russell said:


> This is a limited express service to Shame, with stops at #YOLO and Melbourne Police Station


To that quote, LMAO!


----------



## supersoshychick

I've never played laser tag before, but seems cool that's why I suggested it. Is it an adult activity??? I would hate to go some place and it's tons of kids, might look awkward when adults are playing......... Hmm :|


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


> This is a limited express service to Shame, with stops at #YOLO and Melbourne Police Station


Loooool, sometimes the wheels fall off before #YOLO and Melbourne Police Station which is a blessing in disguise.

Supersoshychick, I don't care if there's a jumping castle there and some adult lodged in their own sense of propriety admonished me for entertaining the thought, I WILL be jumping on that castle. Similarly, I WILL be annihilating children in laser tag.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ElectricEnigma said:


> Did somebody say LASER TAG!?
> 
> I love that idea.


Dev you will come as CyberPunk overlord, and bring your own lasers?


----------



## James_Russell

supersoshychick said:


> I've never played laser tag before, but seems cool that's why I suggested it. Is it an adult activity??? I would hate to go some place and it's tons of kids, might look awkward when adults are playing......... Hmm :|


It isn't exclusively a kids activity. And hey it's something different so should try it


----------



## CD700

Pick up the little *******s and use them as shields


----------



## CD700

http://www.strikebowling.com.au/locations/victoria/strike_melbourne_central#laser


----------



## Anyanka




----------



## General Specific

supersoshychick said:


> I've never played laser tag before, but seems cool that's why I suggested it. Is it an adult activity??? I would hate to go some place and it's tons of kids, might look awkward when adults are playing......... Hmm :|


----------



## General Specific

(Galactic Circus also have a good Laser Tag arena. We've had one of the SAS meetups there before)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyone interested in setting some details? Might as well see what date suits the majority and take it from there..


----------



## CD700

Next weekend ?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^I'd be down for that..


----------



## General Specific

I should also be available


----------



## General Specific

I still reckon M9 at Crown, but I'm not fussed.


----------



## Anyanka

Any time/day on the weekend is fine with me, but on a Sunday afternoon I will probably not be able to get to the city until at least 2pm.


----------



## CD700

Dolan said:


> I still reckon M9 at Crown, but I'm not fussed.


Yep + 1

Cant remember if you have to book ?


----------



## J85HUA

Sorry guyz, busy this weekend, i'll have to skip this one...


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah I'd do this weekend. Sunday would probably be better for me, but could still maybe manage saturday.


----------



## catcharay

I'll be going on Thurs to visit my family. Plus i don't have sneakers:b:teeth


----------



## General Specific

CD700 said:


> Yep + 1
> 
> Cant remember if you have to book ?


I can't remember either. I'm pretty sure we had no booking the last time we went. We may have to wait a little while to get a game if it's busy though.



James_Russell said:


> Yeah I'd do this weekend. Sunday would probably be better for me, but could still maybe manage saturday.


Sunday would be better for me too, even if it is after 2pm for Anyanka.


----------



## Anyanka

I don't mind the time too much though, I can always rock up a tad late. I'm good at that. 

If it's before 2pm, I'll see what I can do about shortening my other commitments. So it's up to you all really.


----------



## General Specific

Later in the afternoon shouldn't matter


----------



## General Specific

Otherwise Saturday, but I would be the one getting there late.


----------



## James_Russell

Wouldn't see a big problem with later afternoon on Sunday? 3pm or something


----------



## Anyanka

3pm Sunday sounds good.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I would make it but it's my little sister's bday party that night so maybe next time


----------



## James_Russell

So what's the plan?/Who's coming?


----------



## CD700

Shouldn't drunk post 

Anyway not much energy in here at the moment 
Would hate to be the only one who turns up 
Would need a minimum of 4-5 people for it to be worthwhile me thinks


----------



## J85HUA

if it ends up being after 2pm on Sunday arvo, I might be able to make it. 
just couldn't do today.


----------



## James_Russell

Well I'm pretty sure we settled on 3pm Sunday, but not sure how many more were coming. 

Matt and Anyanka were the only definite yes's so far, well and me.


----------



## Anyanka

I take it we're settled on M9?


----------



## General Specific

Yep I'm still in and M9 it is.

Did you guys want to meet up for lunch beforehand?


----------



## James_Russell

Maybe go for food afterwards since we're meeting mid arvo.


----------



## General Specific

True.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I'll be coming


----------



## Anyanka

You all can meet a bit earlier and have lunch beforehand if you like? I'll be grabbing something on my way there. 

Otherwise, something later is fine. Up to you!



Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> I'll be coming


Good boy.


----------



## Katiie

Hey I might try to come along too, if that's cool?


----------



## Anyanka

Katiie said:


> Hey I might try to come along too, if that's cool?


The more the merrier.


----------



## Katiie

Anyanka said:


> The more the merrier.


Great  where do u usually meet up?


----------



## General Specific

James_Russell said:


> Yeh set timeframes don't really work. For the most part we just go through stages where there is one every few weeks and nothing for a while, then they go regular again.
> 
> It is what it is I guess





Katiie said:


> Great  where do u usually meet up?


We're going to M9 Laser Wars. It's at Galactic Circus at Crown Casino


----------



## Katiie

Dolan said:


> We're going to M9 Laser Wars. It's at Galactic Circus at Crown Casino


Cool, see u all there!


----------



## Katiie

Uh, think I might have missed you all? Can't seem to find anyone around. Oh well maybe I'll try again next time


----------



## ElectricEnigma

It was probably because of this guy that kept following us. He kept talking to us about world war 2, field Marshalls and other random crap. He delayed us. I could hear the clinking in his bag possibly from bottles of alcohol and I could smell that his breath was tinged with the the smell of alcohol.


----------



## General Specific

^I realise this is probably the silliest excuse you've ever heard, but it really happened. We were stuck talking to him for like half an hour :/
Really sorry, we should exchange numbers for next time.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Trying to leave that guy was as awkward as hell.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

I feel horrible that you missed us, Katiie.


----------



## Anyanka

Next time: leave the trench coats at home.



Katiie said:


> Uh, think I might have missed you all? Can't seem to find anyone around. Oh well maybe I'll try again next time


So sorry about that, Katie. It would have been nice to meet you today - I hope you can make the next one! x


----------



## ElectricEnigma

You don't like our trenchcoats? :O


----------



## ElectricEnigma

I don't think I will bring it because I cannot be bothered. But I brought it because I wanted the full cyberpunk laser tag experience.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

I am heavily into Cyberpunk.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

If you don't know what Cyberpunk is, Google is your friend! Consult the digital oracle!


----------



## Katiie

Hey, no worries guys  will try to make it to the next one!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I think this often happens at meet-ups where people forget to take numbers before hand and don't end up meeting for whatever reason that happens to disturb the original plan.

Better luck next time!


----------



## Anyanka

ElectricEnigma said:


> If you don't know what Cyberpunk is, Google is your friend! Consult the digital oracle!


Oh don't get me wrong, I love cyber punk. Trench coats too.

Problem is, you see, trench coats remind ol' timers of the good ol' days back in them war times.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

We should really share numbers. I agree with Railroad.


----------



## Anyanka

Give me your numbers... give me all your numbers! <cackle>


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Oh. Now I know what you mean! We may attract dem war peoples with teh alcohol breath who won't shut up!


----------



## Anyanka

Granted, looking stylish while doing so.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Anyanka said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I love cyber punk. Trench coats too.
> 
> Problem is, you see, trench coats remind ol' timers of the good ol' days back in them war times.


Oh. Now I know what you mean! We may attract dem war peoples with teh alcohol breath who won't shut up!


----------



## General Specific

Anyanka said:


> Next time: leave the trench coats at home.


Fine, I'll just wear my Tripp pants instead.



spoonman said:


> Just when you thought it was over... he starts asking you rhetorical questions about Philip II of Macedon...pity we couldn't imagine a way out of the situation :/
> 
> 40,000 elite soldiers. True story. :sus


Yeah, I don't even.. the comment he made about drug usage said it all.


----------



## General Specific

Anyanka said:


> Give me your numbers... give me all your numbers! <cackle>


Sorry, I already have enough stalkers as it is.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

NO U Dolan! ALL YOUR NUMBER ARE BELONG TO US!

Give in to the demands of the collective! Be one with the collective!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> Sorry, I already have enough stalkers as it is.


No need to tell the whole world about me. :/


----------



## General Specific




----------



## supersoshychick

Sorry I missed the meetup today Grrrr, just now seeing the thread. Definitely will be there next time if I know about it well in advance... 

Btw on Sundays Strike Bowling has an offer, spend $6 at the bar and get free bowling or laser tag after 5pm. Oh and pool tables are $3, normal price.....


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


>


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Oh my god, that joke was so ****, maybe I should give up now..


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Yeah, just come along next time.


----------



## James_Russell

Was good fun. See y'all another time


----------



## Anyanka

supersoshychick said:


> Definitely will be there next time if I know about it well in advance...


Yay! :clap

Will be sure to prepare things in advance then.


----------



## catcharay

hello, any ladies want to catch up for coffee and brunch this coming Sat?


----------



## Katiie

catcharay said:


> hello, any ladies want to catch up for coffee and brunch this coming Sat?


Yes I'd b up for that!


----------



## catcharay

Oh yayy"!!
/happy jig


----------



## adamaus

any girls wanna meet


----------



## harrison

For those who missed this on One Plus One - Professor Pat McGorry talking about mental health in Australia.

http://www.abc.net.au/iview/?series=2955479#/view/40474


----------



## Anyanka

catcharay said:


> hello, any ladies want to catch up for coffee and brunch this coming Sat?


I may be able to tag along. Any place in particular in mind?


----------



## catcharay

Oooo I was thinking about this new place at South yarra

http://www.au.timeout.com/melbourne/restaurants/venues/1742/two-birds-one-stone#picture0

Though it seems like it'll be a wait...

The menu may be pricey for some.
http://www.twobirdsonestonecafe.com.au/menu/jan-2013.pdf

Website - 
http://www.twobirdsonestonecafe.com.au/

Please offer your suggestions..it'll be good to have a selection to narrow down and choose from


----------



## catcharay

Doing the thread-bumping thing


----------



## catcharay

Well I will be at the place on Sat morning about 11.30 am. Let me know if you're coming


----------



## Anyanka

I'll be there!  And the place sounds nice. 

Also.

For anyone going, I highly suggest we exchange numbers so we can find one another easier.


----------



## Katiie

I think that place looks really nice too! I'll be coming


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Didn't all lose each other this time?  hehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah, no updates yet. Must have been some strong coffee...


Hope your meetup was good


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


> Yeah, no updates yet. Must have been some strong coffee...
> 
> Hope your meetup was good


Maybe it was a hippie coffee shop and they got a bit more than they bargained for with that flat-white..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Perhaps the meet up is still actually going because the coffee was that good..


----------



## Anyanka

<sips coffee> So good!


----------



## Anyanka

Technically it didn't happen, we decided to postpone it. :um


----------



## General Specific

Aw.. better luck next time girls.


----------



## catcharay

Yeah originally it was 3 total but Katie couldn't come..so yeah..that;s the story


----------



## Laura1990

Sorry I couldn't make it girls. Hopefully next time


----------



## catcharay

It's okay, we'll make it happen next time


----------



## supersoshychick

anything plans this weekend?


----------



## catcharay

I'll have to pass for a few upcoming weeks cos I've been spending too much money recently ..oops


----------



## Anyanka

Between Uni, and other commitments, this weekend won't be possible for me.


----------



## adamaus

any girls keen to catch up?


----------



## supersoshychick

adamaus said:


> any girls keen to catch up?


Hopefully we can try for next weekend


----------



## adamaus

Id like to meet some girls


----------



## James_Russell




----------



## Street Fighter

Freaky I was just about to post and got beaten by one minute James!

Um, I'm steve, I'm 36, in Melbourne and I am really sure I have SAD so just joined. This is my first post  would love to know if :/ when people meet up!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


>












10 points to Gryffindor!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Street Fighter said:


> Freaky I was just about to post and got beaten by one minute James!
> 
> Um, I'm steve, I'm 36, in Melbourne and I am really sure I have SAD so just joined. This is my first post  would love to know if :/ when people meet up!


Welcome to the boards, Steve. Apparently this has been dead lately. I think most are busy right now or just cbf'ed, like myself.. lol


----------



## General Specific

Welcome Steve


----------



## Anyanka

Welcome Steve!

And I know I've been super busy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyanka said:


> Welcome Steve!
> 
> And I know I've been super busy.


Yeah, what rock have you been under, woman? :b


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Currently studying for the time being + other stuff, so been quite busy lately too.

If anyone is free on Saturday night and wants to catch up, my band is playing The Barley Corn Hotel so come along.
If not, I guess the next meetup, when it happens


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Welcome Steve!


----------



## Master Cylinder

Anyone going to the Equal Love rally this Saturday at the Vic State Library?


----------



## supersoshychick

Anyone interested in cake decorating?


----------



## James_Russell

Anyone believe it's not butter?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


> Anyone believe it's not butter?


Nah br0, I can't believe it's not butter..

:lol


----------



## Laura1990

supersoshychick said:


> Anyone interested in cake decorating?


I love cake decorating


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Laura1990 said:


> I love cake decorating


I was going to say that Laura loves it, but I figured she was perfectly capable of doing that herself.


----------



## Laura1990

Miss you guys. We should have a meet soon


----------



## Master Cylinder

What's the goddamn point of this thread anyway?


----------



## James_Russell

We do have plenty of meetups through the thread. But the midwinter laziness has set in for me, and I think most of us as well. 

More people will be active once the sun is out again and people are less busy.


----------



## J85HUA

James_Russell said:


> We do have plenty of meetups through the thread. But the midwinter laziness has set in for me, and I think most of us as well.


I wholeheartedly concur with the above statement.
I am still in hibernation mode for the most part.


----------



## Anyanka

I... don't... know. :drunk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyanka said:


> I... don't... know. :drunk


You know, it just occurred to me that your avatar kind of looks just like a whiter version of Petrovsk.

As for winter talk, tis still cold and rainy indeed..


----------



## James_Russell

Arials said:


> I thought winter is over.


Is technically over in a week. But doesn't feel like it :rain


----------



## supersoshychick

I think winter is nearly over.

Anyway, I've always wanted to do one of those cake decorating courses. I LOOVE cake and decorating; I used to do it a couple of years ago but depression got in the way, so i'm not any good now lol. Laura, maybe you can teach me? Or maybe some of you girls (guys if interested) could go to one of those 3 hour courses. They have many deals on www.livingsocial.com a bit pricey though. Between $29-39 for 2-3 hours and you get to take home 6-12 cupcakes. It depends on which deal you choose I guess.


----------



## Anyanka

Railroad Cancellation said:


> You know, it just occurred to me that your avatar kind of looks just like a whiter version of Petrovsk.
> 
> As for winter talk, tis still cold and rainy indeed..


And now I am deeply disturbed. Thank you.

Though I didn't think Dylan Moran looked all that much like Abraham Lincoln. :afr



supersoshychick said:


> I think winter is nearly over.
> 
> Anyway, I've always wanted to do one of those cake decorating courses. I LOOVE cake and decorating; I used to do it a couple of years ago but depression got in the way, so i'm not any good now lol. Laura, maybe you can teach me? Or maybe some of you girls (guys if interested) could go to one of those 3 hour courses. They have many deals on www.livingsocial.com a bit pricey though. Between $29-39 for 2-3 hours and you get to take home 6-12 cupcakes. It depends on which deal you choose I guess.


I'd be happy to tag along if a group is interested. I mean, I couldn't cook or design to save my life. But... mmmm... cakes.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

supersoshychick said:


> I think winter is nearly over.
> 
> Anyway, I've always wanted to do one of those cake decorating courses. I LOOVE cake and decorating; I used to do it a couple of years ago but depression got in the way, so i'm not any good now lol. Laura, maybe you can teach me? Or maybe some of you girls (guys if interested) could go to one of those 3 hour courses. They have many deals on www.livingsocial.com a bit pricey though. Between $29-39 for 2-3 hours and you get to take home 6-12 cupcakes. It depends on which deal you choose I guess.


Its something to consider. I am not the best when it comes to cooking but it is a skill that could be honed.


----------



## Laura1990

supersoshychick said:


> I think winter is nearly over.
> 
> Anyway, I've always wanted to do one of those cake decorating courses. I LOOVE cake and decorating; I used to do it a couple of years ago but depression got in the way, so i'm not any good now lol. Laura, maybe you can teach me? Or maybe some of you girls (guys if interested) could go to one of those 3 hour courses. They have many deals on www.livingsocial.com a bit pricey though. Between $29-39 for 2-3 hours and you get to take home 6-12 cupcakes. It depends on which deal you choose I guess.


I would love to do one of those 3hr courses. Would be a lot of fun. I've always wanted to, but haven't wanted to go on my own.


----------



## adamaus

I would love to come


----------



## supersoshychick

hmmm, i don't see those deals on living social anymore. I can keep searching around to find something. will get back to you. anyone go to those meetups through www.meetup.com?


----------



## Katiie

It would b nice to try to meet up for coffe again, if anyone's keen? Feel like I ruined it last time lol I'm terrible at these things sorry!


----------



## harrison

supersoshychick said:


> hmmm, i don't see those deals on living social anymore. I can keep searching around to find something. will get back to you. anyone go to those meetups through www.meetup.com?


I go to one organised through meetup for bipolar - the people are great. I used to go to the groups they have with ARCVIC too - they're not bad as well.

Do any of those courses teach you how to _make_ cakes or just decorate them? - I'd like to learn how to make cake and bread.

Would also be interested in a coffee soon if you like.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

I would be up for a coffee meetup. I love my coffee.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

This forum needs more ninjas.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This Saturday we're having drinks at Asian Beer Cafe around 2pm if anyone's interested. Thus far there are just a few of the lads showing up but feel free to bring yourself along should you wish to do so.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Railroad Cancellation said:


> This Saturday we're having drinks at Asian Beer Cafe around 2pm if anyone's interested. Thus far there are just a few of the lads showing up but feel free to bring yourself along should you wish to do so.












Will probably be in the city a bit earlier too, just bumming around.


----------



## James_Russell

I'll probably be a bit later than 2pm with voting and such to do + the trip from Gee-long way from Werribee. But def gonna be there in time for some $8 jugs to flow.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Will probably be in the city a bit earlier too, just bumming around.


You best bring your wheelchair with dem $8 jugs... lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


> I'll probably be a bit later than 2pm with voting and such to do + the trip from Gee-long way from Werribee. But def gonna be there in time for some $8 jugs to flow.


Good lad.



Dolan said:


> I'll be there at 2pm


----------



## J85HUA

I will be joining in and partaking of refreshing nectars after casting my vote for the next puppet leader of this nation.


----------



## Anyanka

What, I'm not good enough for you, _boy?_


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anyanka said:


> What, I'm not good enough for you, _boy?_


Lmao


----------



## SolitaryMan

Ill come along, however Ill be there a bit later, see you all Saturday.


----------



## adamaus

Can I come


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

adamaus said:


> Can I come


You don't have to ask, but take note that this is really just a meet up for the dudes... Hence the beer and stuff.


----------



## James_Russell

^Sucks about the car, hope all is fixed soon. See you next time.


----------



## CD700

Anyone up for a Grand final day thing ?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

CD700 said:


> Anyone up for a Grand final day thing ?


Good idea. If there is BBQ, I can cook...


----------



## Street Fighter

CD700 said:


> Anyone up for a Grand final day thing ?


yup!!!


----------



## James_Russell

Would be keen for a Grand Final BBQ if one was happening


----------



## Laura1990

James_Russell said:


> Would be keen for a Grand Final BBQ if one was happening


Which day is that?


----------



## ElectricEnigma

What does everyone think about having a meetup at the Royal Melbourne Show?


----------



## ElectricEnigma

CD700 said:


> Anyone up for a Grand final day thing ?


I would. I mean, I am not into footy but it would be a great excuse to catch up with everyone.


----------



## Shredder

*Halloween*

Hello Melbournians, I'm wondering if there are any others out there that might be interested in going to a Halloween party? It's Thursday 31st October in Surrey Hills, $30 for a ticket. There will be live bands, DJ's, illusionist, 'gore'lesque dancer, zombies, and lots of other freaky stuff. There will also be a $1000 shared cash prize for best male & female costume.
More info can be found at www.5dimensionevents.com
The facebook page has lots of competitions too. Search for '5 dimensions events'
Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## BTW

The Halloween party sounds fun but I can't commit to it as I'll be extremely busy around that time.

I would be up for a grand final thing or going to the show if either of those are happening.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Shredder said:


> Hello Melbournians, I'm wondering if there are any others out there that might be interested in going to a Halloween party? It's Thursday 31st October in Surrey Hills, $30 for a ticket. There will be live bands, DJ's, illusionist, 'gore'lesque dancer, zombies, and lots of other freaky stuff. There will also be a $1000 shared cash prize for best male & female costume.
> More info can be found at www.5dimensionevents.com
> The facebook page has lots of competitions too. Search for '5 dimensions events'
> Let me know if anyone is interested.


I am interested


----------



## Anyanka

Do I get double chances of winning if I go as a woman dressed up as a man, or vice versa?


----------



## changeme77

Hi Melbournians,

I am hoping you can help me out. I am going with a friend to the Australian Open next year and planning for it. I know South Yarra and St Kilda are 2 suburbs that are relatively close to the city and the tennis. Are there any other suburbs I should be considering for accommodation? It can be a short tram ride or walking distance it doesn't really matter.

Thanks!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Hmm, Richmond, Hawthorn, Elwood, Prahran, Brunswick, Carlton, Fitzroy etc etc. Best of luck, you'll love Melbourne.


----------



## changeme77

Thanks mate. Yeah I love Melbourne. Been going every year for the past few Australian Opens.


----------



## James_Russell

Anybody want to hang out in the city this saturday? 

Was thinking of going to either Young and Jackson or the Corner Hotel, just to change it up from the usual ABC.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

James_Russell said:


> Anybody want to hang out in the city this saturday?
> 
> Was thinking of going to either Young and Jackson or the Corner Hotel, just to change it up from the usual ABC.


Mork pls.... Sounds awesome.


----------



## adamaus

Shredder-Hello Melbournians, I'm wondering if there are any others out there that might be interested in going to a Halloween party? It's Thursday 31st October in Surrey Hills, $30 for a ticket. There will be live bands, DJ's, illusionist, 'gore'lesque dancer, zombies, and lots of other freaky stuff. There will also be a $1000 shared cash prize for best male & female costume.
More info can be found at www.5dimensionevents.com
The facebook page has lots of competitions too. Search for '5 dimensions events'
Let me know if anyone is interested.

girlesq dancers yum wheres surry hills


----------



## James_Russell

Adamaus delivers another classic thread kill...


----------



## CD700

Gonna go watch UFC 166 at the pub on weekend if anyone is interested..


----------



## CD700

Maybe next time
They have it on screen across from Asian beer cafe
laters


----------



## Br0k3n

Any meet ups planned?


----------



## adamaus

Let's visit a few brothels I know a few with hot girls


----------



## h00dz

adamaus said:


> Let's visit a few brothels I know a few with hot girls


Lol?


----------



## James_Russell

adamaus said:


> Let's visit a few brothels I know a few with hot girls












...yeah you should really stop posting, at all.


----------



## adamaus

Yes a little excessive


----------



## James_Russell

adamaus said:


> Yes a little excessive


Your complete social obliviousness and inability to take in the most basic of advice never ceases to amaze


----------



## zendog78

Is anyone here going to Rainbow Serpent Festival?

In terms of self discovery, going to this festival once is worth years of therapy.
It will change you.
This is my 5th year. 

http://www.rainbowserpent.net/


----------



## h00dz

zendog78 said:


> Is anyone here going to Rainbow Serpent Festival?
> 
> In terms of self discovery, going to this festival once is worth years of therapy.
> It will change you.
> This is my 5th year.
> 
> http://www.rainbowserpent.net/


In all honesty I'm tempted to try this out, don't think I could make this years, but perhaps the next....


----------



## adamaus

James_Russell said:


> Your complete social obliviousness and inability to take in the most basic of advice never ceases to amaze


Well my name is mark so i thought you were having a go at me


----------



## adamaus

zendog78 said:


> Is anyone here going to Rainbow Serpent Festival?
> 
> In terms of self discovery, going to this festival once is worth years of therapy.
> It will change you.
> This is my 5th year.
> 
> http://www.rainbowserpent.net/


Depends what pharmacueticals i can get


----------



## James_Russell

adamaus said:


> Well my name is mark so i thought you were having a go at me


LOL, I _am_ having a go at you.



adamaus said:


> Depends what pharmacueticals i can get


----------



## adamaus

I dont get what that picture is supposed to mean & what have you got against me 
what did i ever do to you


----------



## h00dz

adamaus said:


> I dont get what that picture is supposed to mean & what have you got against me
> what did i ever do to you


Please just stop, that's all I ask.


----------



## adamaus

my apologies i was not thinking clearly


----------



## ElectricEnigma

adamaus said:


> Let's visit a few brothels I know a few with hot girls


Are you some sort of bot?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Congrats br0, if you hadn't already managed to scare everyone off previously, you certainly have by now.


----------



## CD700

Did I miss something ?
I think his just taking the piss guys


----------



## chhsadshajfgh

Hi, I'm not from melbourne but I was just reading your thread out of curiosity.


I hope not all melbournians are like adamaus. He's creepy :OOOO


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

chhsadshajfgh said:


> Hi, I'm not from melbourne but I was just reading your thread out of curiosity.
> 
> I hope not all melbournians are like adamaus. He's creepy :OOOO


Yes, we're all oily brothel addicts who show no interest in things unless there are pharmaceuticals, or 'any hot girls' involved.

If troll, damn fine job though. :lol


----------



## CD700




----------



## adamaus

spoonman said:


> It's very easy to judge people on first (second, third and fourth) impressions. If I've learned anything from SA, it's that everyone has something to offer - however unconventional they may seem at first.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go play with my doll collection.


U got it in 1! Went on tiny with my doll ages ago


----------



## adamaus

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Yes, we're all oily brothel addicts who show no interest in things unless there are pharmaceuticals, or 'any hot girls' involved.
> 
> If troll, damn fine job though. :lol


Sorry would you like me to post a link ? 
You threatened me


----------



## supersoshychick

found a cupcake decorating deal *includes* tea or coffee. https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/874830-cupcake-decorating-for-up-to-four-from-9

$9 
anyone interested? have to buy within 8 days, but the coupon is valid until February, so can go anytime before then. I guess if three people or more go would be good enough. In north melbourne.

It's a cupcake decorating café.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

adamaus said:


> Sorry would you like me to post a link ?
> You threatened me


----------



## Christa25

supersoshychick said:


> found a cupcake decorating deal. https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/874830-cupcake-decorating-for-up-to-four-from-9 $9 anyone interested? have to buy within 8 days. I guess if three people or more go would be good enough. In north melbourne.


I'm in!


----------



## supersoshychick

Christa25 said:


> I'm in!


coolness! if we can get one more person then that would be good. but don't buy yet bc I won't come if it's just two people (us) :|


----------



## SolitaryMan

Its been a while since the last gathering, anyone interested in catching up sometime in the next few weeks for dinner/drinks?


----------



## supersoshychick

Arials said:


> What time and date will it be?


HOURS
Monday 11:00 am - 06:00 pm 
Tuesday closed
Wednesday 11:00 am - 06:00 pm 
Thursday 11:00 am - 06:00 pm 
Friday 11:00 am - 08:00 pm 
Saturday 11:00 am - 08:00 pm 
Sunday 11:00 am - 06:00 pm

you can go anytime. it's just a cafe where you walk in choose what you want and sit at a table and decorate.


----------



## CD700

SolitaryMan said:


> Its been a while since the last gathering, anyone interested in catching up sometime in the next few weeks for dinner/drinks?


Yeah I would be


----------



## J85HUA

SolitaryMan said:


> Its been a while since the last gathering, anyone interested in catching up sometime in the next few weeks for dinner/drinks?


+1
This is a good idea...


----------



## Tonberry

supersoshychick said:


> HOURS
> Monday 11:00 am - 06:00 pm
> Tuesday closed
> Wednesday 11:00 am - 06:00 pm
> Thursday 11:00 am - 06:00 pm
> Friday 11:00 am - 08:00 pm
> Saturday 11:00 am - 08:00 pm
> Sunday 11:00 am - 06:00 pm
> 
> you can go anytime. it's just a cafe where you walk in choose what you want and sit at a table and decorate.


This place looks really fun haha I've always wanted to try out creative things like this. I'm kinda interested!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

SolitaryMan said:


> Its been a while since the last gathering, anyone interested in catching up sometime in the next few weeks for dinner/drinks?


I think my head is slowly coming good, I hope I feel up to it by the time you all meet up-- would be nice to see some of you again.


----------



## CD700

So how about in 2 weeks we have a drink at asian beer cafe ?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

CD700 said:


> So how about in 2 weeks we have a drink at asian beer cafe ?


I have a long weekend due to annual leave exactly 2 weeks from now, so this is ideal. Count me in son.


----------



## SolitaryMan

CD700 said:


> So how about in 2 weeks we have a drink at asian beer cafe ?


Sounds good


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Just a show of hands, who thinks they'll be free on either Saturday, or Sunday respectively?


----------



## SolitaryMan

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Just a show of hands, who thinks they'll be free on either Saturday, or Sunday respectively?


Either day is fine with me.


----------



## James_Russell

I'd prefer the saturday personally. But I'm definitely in


----------



## CD700

Yep any day is fine with me


----------



## James_Russell

So Saturday the 7th? That sounds good to me. 

And of course Arials, haven't had any new people at the meetups in ages, so would be good for more people to come


And as for time, well I guess we'll sort that out later. But I'd suggest around 1-2, since that is when the $5 pizzas are still going. And then not too long to wait till the $8 jugs. I think that is the time we usually meet up, has been way too long.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

I should be good for Saturday.
Arials, you're welcome to come too of course.
Will be good to see some faces I haven't seen in a while and hopefully some new people too


----------



## scooby

Mirin the interest levels of Melbourne meetup. Need Brissy to be this keen on it.


----------



## CD700

Seeyas 2morrow
I'll get there about 1ish


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Yep, I'll be there around 1 as well


----------



## SolitaryMan

Ill be there tomorrow, but probably a bit later.


----------



## CD700

Was great catching up guys


----------



## Laura1990

Yes! That would be nice


----------



## CD700

Yeah i'm up for it


----------



## James_Russell

Yeah I'd be in for that


----------



## SolitaryMan

Count me in!


----------



## CD700

Something came up for me this weekend 
Hope you guys/gals have fun


----------



## SolitaryMan

Has the BBQ been cancelled?


----------



## SolitaryMan

Ill be free tomorrow, but only in the afternoon, we'll just have to see what everyone else has in mind.


----------



## SolitaryMan

Its a shame, but I think your right, we might have to postpone the BBQ... Perhaps it was too short notice and too close to Christmas. 

Still I wouldn't mind catching up very soon.


----------



## SolitaryMan

Sounds good


----------



## Laura1990

I'm up for BBQness whenever you guys are free


----------



## harrison

This sounds good you guys - haven't seen any of you for ages - when are we going to do this? Would be really nice to see you all - hope you all have a great Christmas btw.


----------



## ltrain

Hey people not sure if you remember me but I'd be up for another BBQ soon if you guys are doing that. The one I attended ages ago wasn't too horrific so wouldn't mind another one if I can make it.


----------



## ltrain

Dolan said:


> Hey I remember you, ltrain. That would be great if you could make it


Awesome 
Was there a date that was locked in? I just need to make sure I'm not doing anything.


----------



## Soclose111

Anyone around uni age wanna hang out some time? Looking for bros to go clubbing etc with. Or if you just wanna hang out during uni breaks (Melbourne uni checking in but RMIT is close) lol. Don't have SA anymore but I've found it difficult making new friends in my course because everyone already knows each other. Can't wait to graduate and start a grad course with a clean slate and no SA.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Not everyone here necessarily struggles with SA per se, but you could almost guarantee that we have one social grievance or another, lol.

Unfortunately I neither go to Uni, or go clubbing very much, but there are a couple of other dudes on here I know who might be down for that.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> I don't know. What date would suit everyone?


Any weekend time in January works for me, b0r. If I were to +1 a certain somebody, it would have to be in January before Uni starts again. Maybe we should aim for the 3rd week of January? Maybe that would give everyone a bit of time to make a decision, and pencil in the date.


----------



## Laura1990

Dolan said:


> Hope you bring dessert again :b


Sure will 

How is next weekend for everyone??


----------



## Laura1990

I'm easy though. Whenever is good for me


----------



## CD700

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Any weekend time in January works for me, b0r. If I were to +1 a certain somebody, it would have to be in January before Uni starts again. Maybe we should aim for the 3rd week of January? Maybe that would give everyone a bit of time to make a decision, and pencil in the date.


Sounds good to me


----------



## CD700

Have a good new years everyone
Play it hard but play it safe


----------



## James_Russell

I could do that sunday, but not the saturday


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sounds like a plan to me.. I might have to leave earlier in the afternoon but the bbq won't be that long anyway I don't think. Let's see how many raises we can get for Sunday then.


----------



## Monnet

I'm up for a BBQ. I have a bad habit of forgetting to attend, so could someone send me a text a few days in advance


----------



## CD700

+2


----------



## Laura1990

I'm in.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> I have a couple of packs of sausages in the freezer I can bring. There's 16 but I could always buy more if need be.


----------



## supersoshychick

Sunday is fine for me at 1pm. I think the heatwave should pass by then. where will we have it??


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's situated between Aquatic and Lakeside Drives, and faces Albert Road.


----------



## General Specific

Good work sir.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dolan said:


> Good work sir.


*Doffs hat*


----------



## James_Russell

Put me down as a maybe. If I come I'll bring along some snags or burgers, depending what the IGA at spencer st. has that day (which is usually SFA)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Arials said:


> Is it okay if I come along? I can make it on Sunday this time.


No need to ask! But sure thing. I'm pretty sure there will be enough female company there for you as well, this time around. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Monnet

I met some of the Meetup.com crew today, so an extra two people may join us on Sunday. 

Put me down for another pack of sausages.


----------



## Laura1990

Looking forward to it. Hope it's okay if I bring my fella along


----------



## James_Russell

Sorry I can't make it. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## ltrain

I don't think I can make it unfortunately. My girlfriends sister is in hospital tonight after her waters broke tonight and is getting a ceasarean. I'm assuming we'll be seeing the baby tomorrow.


----------



## ltrain

Thanks mate. This means I'm an uncle now haha. Not too sure how I feel about that yet. As long as I don't have to change nappies or anything


----------



## CD700




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^Mate, now that is just fcked, lol

We didn't even need to bring any meat.. :lol


----------



## James_Russell

Sounds like you all had a good day. 

Make sure we do it again and I'll make it along next time.


----------



## fusion87

good to meet you guys today 
i just signed up to the forum and made my introduction post.
looking forward to catching up at the next meetup!


----------



## Timothy Cremwell

First time poster long time lurker. How many of you guys are around the age of 18? Im a recent school leaver and would like to meet people similar to me.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

I don't think I got to say Hi to you, fusion87. I was the guy with the unusual, visor-like sunglasses. They look somewhat like what Geordi La Forge wears on Star Trek. Just Google him and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Had a great time yesterday, was good to catch up with people again and meet some newcomers


----------



## Laura1990

Timothy Cremwell said:


> First time poster long time lurker. How many of you guys are around the age of 18? Im a recent school leaver and would like to meet people similar to me.


I'm not sure if any of us are around 18.. I think we range from 23 to 50-something. Most of us are in out 20s though. 
Feel free to come along to a meet up some time. Everybody is really lovely and welcoming


----------



## fusion87

hey ElectricEnigma,
we did meet up on sunday. i was the guy trying to find a wingman for salsa class 

hey melbourne people,
i wrote up a pretty lengthy intro post, but since this is a worldwide forum i'm guessing not that many melbourne people would have read it.
anyways, i'm keen to make new friends to go out and do stuff with, or just to catch up and chill with.

check out my intro post...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/hello-melbourne-crew-826929/

if i sound like someone you'd get along with then send me a message and we can hang out sometime 

cheers,
fusion


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

^We'll definitely try to get some more meetups happening a bit more frequently.


----------



## RedLover

HI everyone, im new to this site and im in Melbourne. I want to meet you all but I feel so scared just thinking bout it...................
basically im not local and I have bad experience being in the crowd with some locals as I felt so different and awkward and just...... want to vanish.... i find Australian are so friendly that its being overwhelming..... i hope i can find the courage somehoww


----------



## Laura1990

You guys might be interested in the laser tag meet they're having through meetup.com this Saturday I think.


----------



## Anyanka

Bloody hell, I always miss the good stuff. 


Oh... and guess who's back?


----------



## Anyanka

I've created a monster, 'cause nobody wants to see Anya no more. They want Shady, I'm chopped liver.


----------



## CrunchyNoodles

Geez, is DV8 still going? I might be interested if you're not embarrassed to be seen with an old person. I'll make sure I wash so I don't smell like cabbage.


----------



## Anyanka

I wouldn't mind going. Mind you, I've wanted to go there for years and never gotten around to it. So maybe I'm a little bias.



CrunchyNoodles said:


> Geez, is DV8 still going? I might be interested if you're not embarrassed to be seen with an old person. I'll make sure I wash so I don't smell like cabbage.


Personally, I'd _love_ to be seen with you. :yes


----------



## h00dz

CrunchyNoodles said:


> Geez, is DV8 still going? I might be interested if you're not embarrassed to be seen with an old person. I'll make sure I wash so I don't smell like cabbage.


Old people for the win! Considering I am one


----------



## CrunchyNoodles

Well I pulled out all my old club clothes a few weeks ago and they were so old the pvc had disintegrated into a sticky goo.


----------



## Anyanka

I have to admit, ewww at the PVC goo.

I assure you, you're not too old though. Plus, the more girls/ladies, the better! :boogie

30 isn't old either, h00dz. :b


----------



## Anyanka

26 isn't old, silly.


----------



## Soclose111

Timothy Cremwell said:


> First time poster long time lurker. How many of you guys are around the age of 18? Im a recent school leaver and would like to meet people similar to me.


Close enough.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Do we have anyone here into cybergoth/cyberpunk? I noticed DV8 was mentioned so it could be a possibility that someone here is. I just think it would be awesome if I knew more people that were into it, like myself.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ElectricEnigma said:


> Do we have anyone here into cybergoth/cyberpunk? I noticed DV8 was mentioned so it could be a possibility that someone here is. I just think it would be awesome if I knew more people that were into it, like myself.


Hey Dev, I'm not into it personally, but I appreciate all metal/ alternative or underground cultures, so I am always interested in discussing the music or hitting up places like DV8.

I actually have a week off starting Fri 21st March. Maybe that w/e we could take the plunge and get ourselves down there (I heard they're re-opening the 4th floor as well). Needless to say, I'll also be free during that whole week if anyone is down to catch up at all.


----------



## CD700

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Hey Dev, I'm not into it personally, but I appreciate all metal/ alternative or underground cultures, so I am always interested in discussing the music or hitting up places like DV8.
> 
> I actually have a week off starting Fri 21st March. Maybe that w/e we could take the plunge and get ourselves down there (I heard they're re-opening the 4th floor as well). Needless to say, I'll also be free during that whole week if anyone is down to catch up at all.


Yep ill tag along


----------



## ltrain

Dolan said:


> Sucks about the PVC.
> 
> And you're only as old as you feel. I admit, turning 26 next month is a bit depressing though lol


Almost as old as me.


----------



## Anyanka

ElectricEnigma said:


> Do we have anyone here into cybergoth/cyberpunk? I noticed DV8 was mentioned so it could be a possibility that someone here is. I just think it would be awesome if I knew more people that were into it, like myself.


I like the music and aesthetic, though I lean more towards some bizarre mix of dark subcultures including Goth and Punk. Sadly I can't afford much in the way of cyber clothing. Darn expenses.


----------



## Mia Q

Er..hello o/ 

Any chance there'd be another laser tag meet up? :3


----------



## Anyanka

Pew pew. I'd approve.


----------



## ltrain

How much does laser tag cost? I'd be up for that if welcome to attend


----------



## Ladysoul

MMm whats a battle and when are yous all meeting up next? :sus


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Later in March/early April sounds good


----------



## Anyanka

And... and... DV8!


and date wise... I'm messy... I have training sessions and what have you, so, I'll just keep an eye out on other peoples suggestions and support some of them.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Nine Inch Nails un-official after-party this Saturday night @ DV8. I'll be at NIN, but that was just a suggestion. There is plenty of time to go.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

@ Dolan, I'm pretty much good for any w/e and the week starting 24th I am also free for that whole week. If anyone wants to catch up for a spell, you know where I am.


----------



## Ladysoul

MM far man if anyone organises a ladys only meet up im down...


----------



## Smiley flower

Hello everyone
I live in Melbourne city~~
I'm plaining for meetup for the karaoke in Melbourne Central, I love to sing~~
it will be girls only night, cost are between $35 to $45 per person,
there wont be any of drinking in there, as it is about having fun with other rather than getting drink to forget or hide,

I'm a nice girl and don't mind people sounding silly or talking in a funny matter,
so the girls who wants to attend needs to be nice too

pm on this site with your email if your fine with it,

I need 5 girls at least, once I have that number I will arrange a date and timing 

Have a nice daaaay~~~


----------



## CD700

auto computer message ? :/


----------



## Monnet

Dolan said:


> Of course you're welcome
> 
> ---
> 
> Battles at Crown Entertainment Complex cost the following per battle per recruit.
> *Casual M9 battle pricing*
> 
> 1 battle - $12.00pp
> 2 battles - $20.00pp
> 3 battles - $26.00pp


Is the Crown laser tag complex any good?

I tried Strike at Melbourne Central a few weeks ago. It's small, but they have some great deals.

http://www.strikebowling.com.au/locations/victoria/strike-melbourne-central

Wednesday and Friday nights look good. $5 basic spirits on a Wednesday!


----------



## Monnet

I wouldn't mind doing mid-week karaoke. Also, we can get a free round of cocktails at KBOX if we pretend it's somebody's birthday


----------



## Monnet

Dolan said:


> It's only a small arena, but still fun
> 
> I think Smiley flower wants a women only meetup.


Ah, I didn't see SF's post. Lets definatly do laser tag then.

How's April 5 or 6 for everyone?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

CD700 said:


> auto computer message ? :/


----------



## Anyanka

I have plans for the Saturday too (aka all-day work training), but Sunday would be fine.


----------



## Monnet

In that case, is Sunday April 6 good for everyone?


----------



## Anyanka

It is with me and seems to be for everyone else. 

So what time would you all like to meet up at?

Edit: I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to make it, I hope you all have a good time!


----------



## Monnet

I suggest 12:30 in the food court above Galactic Circus. So who's in?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm going to sit this laser tag out, have fun though.


----------



## Monnet

We seem short on numbers, so I'm going to bail. Sorry guys.


----------



## TheMachine

Hello fellow Melbournians

Are there any meetups happening soon. I'd welcome the opportunity to meetup and befriend SA sufferers. It's amazing how lonely it feels in a city with a population of 3 - 4 million people.

Could do something like bowling since it doesn't require a minimal number threshold or even just watch a movie.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

TheMachine said:


> Hello fellow Melbournians
> 
> Are there any meetups happening soon. I'd welcome the opportunity to meetup and befriend SA sufferers. It's amazing how lonely it feels in a city with a population of 3 - 4 million people.
> 
> Could do something like bowling since it doesn't require a minimal number threshold or even just watch a movie.


Hi TheMachine, to answer your question I don't think we currently have any meetups planned.


----------



## ltrain

Whoops looks like that plan fell away. I tend to hop on this site with every intention of coming to a meetup and then I just forget to log in here for like a month or so.


----------



## J85HUA

Wow, i really haven't been on here in a while.
Didn't even realise that there was a laser tag trying to happen.

What's everyone up to for May?
Any chance of organising something before the weather gets too bad and we all hermit for a while?


----------



## Jeannie24

I'm interested in a meet-up.


----------



## Rickets

New member from melbs here also


----------



## changeme77

Sup Melbourne.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

This has been quiet for awhile it seems.


----------



## a123

Melbourne here. I'd be interested in attending a meetup if there's one organised for the future.


----------



## Purplemayne

Wow such a big thread for melbourne, or is there like 6 people who keep posting.


----------



## CD700

Anyone up from drinks at Asian beer cafe again ?

For the new people.... http://www.asianbeercafe.com.au/


----------



## Monnet

Count me in.


----------



## catcharay

N/A Not me


----------



## catcharay

CD700 said:


> Anyone up from drinks at Asian beer cafe again ?
> 
> For the new people.... http://www.asianbeercafe.com.au/


>


----------



## Procster

So how is Melbourne doing meetup wise? As the guy above says, 4 million people, must be ok


----------



## Rickets

This thread has seen better days. There's a few active SA groups on meetup ^ I haven't been to one in yonks.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I'm in Yarra Junction. ( look it up) about an hour away from melbourne


----------

